# [AU] Stone Bones



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 21, 2003)

Occasionally I'm going to use spoiler tags for information that only one character knows, and also for languages that not everyone knows.  If you see a big blank spot where you think there should be text, go to the end of the post and read the 







*OOC:*


 for more information.  Only highlight the spoiler text if I tell you to, you know the language, etc.  If you wish to say something in another language, put [language]words in spoiler tags[/language], and only the characters that know that language should highlight it.

Please put actions between *asterisks*, thoughts in _italics_, and speech in "quotes."  Use of colored text is optional, but just please make sure it's light enough to see.  

*Cast of Characters* 

*dead_radish* - *Kelthet*, Male Human Iron Witch 5
*Erekose13* - *Phaern Starstrike*, Male Spryte Magister 5
*Jaws* - *Wil Restat*, Male Human Runethane 5.
*rangerjohn* - *Atlas*, Male Giant Giant 3/Champion of Life 2
*Rybaer* - *Leesea Elmsbreath*, Female Spryte Akashic 5
*Ashy* - _*Darthallys the Razor Tongued*_, Male Sibeccai Mageblade 5
*manifold* - _*Indacalis the Rock*_, Male Sibeccai Greenbond 5

_Inactive Players_
Corinthi, rknop - formerly Darthallys
Hardhead - formerly Indacalis

Rogue's Gallery
Out of Character Thread 


*You've had this dream before.  It came, for the first time, when you were underground.  But ever since then, you've had the same dream.  Sometimes you'll have it three nights in a row.  Sometimes not for a couple weeks.  But it's never away for long.*

*First you see walls of earth and stone, a long, endless tunnel piercing the earth, along with a veritable labyrinth of passages that extend far below the surface.  You go through them, seeing strange plants and growths, odd animals, and entire villages that never see the light of the sun.*

*You feel a deep hum within the marrow of your bones, and from deep within the earth, echoing along that endless passage, a terribly magnificent voice speaks, the sounds rumbling like stones.*

"The bones of the earth are stone.  All returns to stone, and the bones last longest of all."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2003)

*Darthallys the Razor Tongued is having a good night.  The fifth tankard of ale has gone down better even than the other four.  The knucklebones are falling in his favor, and a pretty human tavern wench has been hanging off of him the whole night.  Atlas went out earlier tonight to look for a quiet place to meditate, but he's not too far away.  You expect him back in an hour or two, as it is nearly midnight.  Wil has been singing progressively more ribald and humorous drinking songs all night.  While he has no wench hanging off him, his witty conversation has gotten him more than one mug of free ale tonight.*

*Leesea watches Trent for a few more minutes, then the two lovers put out the light, denying her any further view of her target.  Sighing, she decides to call it a night and flies down from the tree.*

*Kelthet's search for a vision has been elusive this day, but as midnight nears he seems to be getting an inkling...*

*Phaern's day began with a funeral and has ended with the successful docking of his boat in Ka-Rone.  Saddened, he nevertheless accepted his pay and managed to find a place to stay.  To honor his friend he has been telling the tale of the great battle in which Thom lost his life.  Sympathetic sailors listen to your well-told tell, and one of them buys you a round of a good strong ale.*

*Atlas left the Fountain of Beer tavern where Darthallys and he had been staying in the hopes of finding a quiet place in the city to do a bit of thinking and meditating.  He found a quiet chapel devoted to a giant ancestor known for her devout protection of this town, Ra-toqu.  Unfortunately your contemplation was ruined by some commotion outside.*  

*Running to the source of the disturbance, you found a young giant woman in the clutches of what appeared to be a human man.  He was beating her senseless.  You advanced, and told him to stop, only to realize that the man's eyes were flat and dead, and his flesh beginning to rot.  He was some kind of zombie, and his presence could not be tolerated.*

*You drew your sword and were able to wrench the girl out of the undead's arms.  The thing retaliated with punishing hard punches, but your swordwork kept it mostly at bay.  It took a mighty effort, but you were able to lop off the head of the unclean thing.  The girl was hysterical, but you were able to calm her somewhat.  She said she had been in the small graveyard next to the temple, making a small midnight offering on an ancestor's grave, when the zombie had grabbed her from behind.  She managed to get to the street, but he had caught her.  Your timely arrival saved her from probably joining the thing in undeath.*

*Atlas, you're quite concerned that an undead could appear suddenly in the middle of a town.*

*In a burst of darkness, rather than light, a vision seizes each of you.  All your senses seem to be turned inward, and you can no longer hear, feel, or see your surroundings.  You are startled when you recognize your stone dream, then feel a deep rush of emotion inside you.  It's unnerving, your dream has never done this to you before.  Then again your dream has never come to you when you've been awake before.*

*Again you see the strange sites of the world underground.  Again you see the sunless cities.  You feel a deep sense of urgency, and an odd sense of belonging or homecoming.  Again you hear the deep, rumbling voice, but it speaks of different things this time.*

"The bones of the earth are stone. All returns to stone, and the bones last longest of all.  Return, find the bones of the earth.  Return the bones of the earth to their place.  Return to the earth, all, return to the earth!"   The last seems to come in a roar like that of a mighty avalanche.  You see the entrance of a cave, or maybe catacombs, seem to be flying down a dizzying long passage, until you reach a staggeringly large cavern.  It seems to be held up by many massive stone pillars, but some seem to be riven, and others have shattered.

*As the vision plunges into blackness again, you see flashes of faces, acquaintances for some, friends for others.  A giant man who follows the cause of life, a sibeccai skilled in both blade and spell, a spryte women who has a mastery of memory, a human man who fights with a sword augmented by inborn magic, a spryte man who follows the path of the staff, and a human man who is skilled in the arts of runes.*

*Again the voice thunders, "Return to the earth!"  as your vision clears.  You find yourself on the floor or ground as the case may be, some with people standing over you, looking concerned.*


----------



## Jaws (Sep 22, 2003)

*Wil calls it a night.*_I could never keep up with Darthallys._

*I wake up in the middle of the night profusely sweating.*
_That damn nightmare again. Ever since the night that we found those Shurg tracks. What does it mean? Who is invading my dreams? What does it want? Either leave me alone or give me more than riddles._
*It takes a while but Wil eventually has a peaceful dreamless rest.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

Phaern's eyes blank out whilst in the middle of his tale about Thom's bravery.  Moments later he seems to focus again, apparently he has fallen from his perch above the table.  Sailors are standing over him and the barkeep is there snapping his fingers in front of his face.  Phaern shakes his head to clear it, "Woh, been at sea to long I guess. Now where was I..."  he says. He continues his story though it is obvious that he is a little distracted.  The barkeep gets him a cup of coffee whispering that perhaps he better sober up a bit.  Phaern retires at the end of the story.  He asks the barkeep for a room and slowly makes his way up to it. The booming voice rings in his head over and over as he opens the door to his room.  Unable to sleep right away, he runs through the waking dream again trying to commit it to memory. Something this insistent is hardly just a dream.


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 22, 2003)

A murmur of voices, distant and varied. 'Is he dead?' 'Stone drunk more likely.' 'Loud mouthed lout, we ought to roll him.' 'I wouldn't. He was with that Giant in the Dragonscale.' 

     Darthallys' supine form writhes a bit, a slight whimper slipping from clenched teeth. 'Something's wrong with him.' 'He's just drunk himself into a nightmare.' 

     Consciousness begins travelling slowerly toward Darthallys, sliding through a morass of alcoholic fumes. Hearing comes first, his large ears picking up the whispers of those about him. He even hears the sloshing as the bucket is brought closer.

     Camilla, the fiesty barmaid who'd been by his side most of the night gives warning, "This one is not a simple drunk, Drena. There's a darkness in him you don't want to rile."

     "What do I have to fear from some drunken mongrel?" Drena empties the water bucket onto the partially conscious man.

      He could not have expected what happened next. With a ferocious roar worthy of a Litorian war chief, Darthallys flies off the floor, rushing the stocky human, eyes wild and mad. Grabbing the barman by the tunic, Darthallys rams the larger man into the bar, snarling fangs snapping at the shocked human's face. "I've killed better men than you for less," growls the enraged Sibeccai, breath ripe with fermented honey.

      The barman, of larger build and no stranger to brawls, couldn't bring himself to throw off the Sibeccai. He found his courage fleeing before the sheer naked malice gleaming in Darthallys' eyes. 

      As Darthallys reached back for his blade to 'properly' educate the errant barman, he felt a trembling hand alight on his arm. "Please," pleaded Camilla, her face pale at the Sibeccai's rage. "He has children." 

      Indesicion raced across Darthallys' face as he took in Camilla's plea. Looking back to the barman, "A year ago, I'd have made certain you'd have no chance to taint your children with your ignorance, Human." He releases the barman and spins away, heading toward the stairs, "I need a warm bath and someone to take a message to the ugly, tattoed human named Wil. I've need of his wisdom."

     Darthallys' noble retreat is marred somewhat by a drunken stumble as he reachs the stairs. Not looking around, he takes the bannister and carefully begins to ascend with a drunken grace seen in the most dedicated of drinkers.

<Taggers>


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 22, 2003)

Leesea flies out of the tree and away from the estate of her most recent target.  In the back of her mind, she is already organizing the presentation of her findings for her report to the Armorsmiths' Guild due by midday tomorrow.

She flies along the streets, though well above the mundane foot traffic.  She can scarcely recall the experience of having been land-bound once, though it was really not all that long ago that she made the transformation to spryte.  Glowglobes and oil lanterns cast occasional pools of light, a network of reference points leading her back to her apartment.

In one of the nicer neighborhoods, Leesea had managed to find accomodations suitable to her needs and her size.  She talked the owner of a multi-resident building catering to academics into renting her an unused storage room on the third floor.  It had a window and a locking door, and was plenty large enough for her to fit in comfortably.

Flying up to the window, she slips the latch open with a piece of stiff wire used expressly for that purpose and lets herself in.  Just as she's about to close the window, the vision hits her.

Leesea doesn't know how long the vision lasted.  _Minutes, perhaps?_  Trembling slightly, she picks herself off the floor and lets the cool night air wash over her sweating face.  She spends a minute using a simple akashic technique to lock every minutia of detail from the vision into her memory and then closes the window.

_That was no dream_, she thinks to herself as she prepares for bed.  _Dreams come in sleep, and this was clearly a waking event.  Magic, perhaps?  Or has something in the akashic memory imposed itself upon me?  Always the vision shows something underground...a city.  Could this be a link to the Grythsm Focus that I seek?  Has some property of the Focus started seeking me out just as I seek it?_

Realizing that her train of thought is wandering, Leesea deliberately shuts her mind down and curls up in her tiny bed.  In the morning, she will ponder the vision again...more clearly.  Perhaps she will delve into the akashic memory for clues.  As she drifts off to sleep, the images of her acquaintances from the vision slip through her mind.  _Why them?_


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 22, 2003)

Kelthet awakens on the floor of the cave, a small rock imbedded in his arm.  He pries it out painfully, but he is smiling.  He has known that the dream was prophetic from the frequency and the events, but he hadn't been able to figure the meaning.  With this recent revelation, things were becoming much clearer.  There was something wrong with the earth, with the Bones of the Earth (and isn't Iron the earth's bones as well?), and he has been tasked with setting it right.  Such a task promised him adventure and chances to increase his skill.  

He remembered the people in his vision - many of them he has seen recently.  He wasn't sure how exactly to contact them, but it is clear that he will be guided correctly - the visions have shown him such.

Gathering up his possessions from the cave floor, Kelthet rose, stretched, and sang his Armor Song.  This clearly wasn't going to be easy, and he wanted to be prepared.  He walked out into the dimness of the night, glad for the cover of darkness.  He heads into the town of Ka-Rone, certain that he will find those he needs in the city.  He allows his feet to guide him to the proper inn or tavern to find them - at least one of them is very fond of drink.  He trusts in the vision and his task to lead him to the proper place.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2003)

Atlas wakes from his daze and is confronted by the frightened lass.  "Are you alright sir, did he get you after all?"  Atlas clears his head and replies to the woman "no, this is another problem, have no further concern". _I am  concerned with the incursion, but I have conflicting obligations._  "Wait here a moment lass", *he goes and investigates the graveyard* to see if more are immediately present.  If the graveyard is free, *he escorts the  woman home.*

  *He then returns to his father's estate and meditates upon the to problems.*   _I will investigate the graveyard again in the light of day, and later will find my Sebbicai friend and see if he can shed any light on the matter._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

*Wil, in the middle of your finally dreamless rest, you are interrupted by a knock on the door.  Finally dragging yourself awake, the echo of the avalanche voice still occasionally sounding in your head, you're greeted by Camilla, the barmaid that had been with Darthallys all night.*

"My pardon, but Darthallys wanted to see you.  He should be just done with his bath now, so he should be right outside the bathhouse," she says, looking just a tad scared and worried.

*Darthallys, you're able to get the bathhouse all to yourself, not too surprisingly.  The warm water does help somewhat with your tension, but not even a soak can entirely drive away the memory of the vision.  Camilla goes to deliver the message to Wil when you're close to finished, and said she'd send him to the bathhouse... and try to keep everyone else away so you would have privacy to talk.*

*Leesea, you delve deep into the akashic memory and come up only slightly enlightned.  



Spoiler



The "Bones of the Earth" is an old legend, more a creation myth told by some humans.  It tells that the bones of the earth hold the land up, and if they should ever fall, great disaster will befall all living things.


*

*Phaern, your knowledge of ceremony gives you some insight into this strange vision.  



Spoiler



You've seen others go through the Ceremony of the Earth Mage [Elemental Mage: Earth], and one of the phrases used in the end of the ceremony is "As long as the bones of the earth stand, let you power linger."


  Unfortunetly, your revelation is somewhat marred by a knocking at your door.*

*Kelthet, with a bit of nosing around, you find out that the Portis, the ship that Phaern said he would be on for several months, just docked yesterday.  A bit more searching, and you find yourself at the Rat's Breath tavern and inn, a favorite of sailors.  A few silver gets you pointed in the direction of Phaern's small (for a human) room.  You knock to let yourself be known.*

*Atlas, the graveyard is free of further roving undead, and your trip back to the girl's home is uneventful.  The girl's father is extremely grateful for saving his daughter's life, and invites you in for food and drink.  The girl's name is Ui-Kasora, and her father, Vi-Herras, is a guildmaster of the local stonemason's guild.  He offers you the hospitality of his home for the night, and offers you a future claim on him for whatever he can provide.  He feels deeply obligated to pay the lifedebt to you, as he nearly failed in his father's duty to protect his daughter.  He had never had a qualm about letting her walk around Ra-toqu even at late hours of night before, but no more.*

[OOC: We're kind of living in the future and the past simultaneously here.  Atlas, Wil, and Darthallys are all currently still opperating late at night/early in the morning, while Kelthet, Phaern, and Leesea are all now in the following morning.  Hopefully the first three will catch up with the time stream soon.  Now, only Leesea and Phaern can highlight the information in their paragraphs.  If you quote this post, you can see the information, so please be careful.]


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Despite being a mystical warrior, Darthallys seems a bit concerned by the vision he's witnessed, withnessed by the way he paces the floor of the bathhouse. He's well groomed, having already tended to his wet fur, as much out of habit as anything else. The barman's slight is already forgotten, lost amoung the multitude of other tidbits of experience Darthallys has little need for.*

_Wil, myself, and Atlas I recognize. The others are strangers...and for what purpose are we being brought together. It's undeniable that some fiend is mucking about in my dreams, but why?_

*In the middle of his frustrated pacing, Darthallys suddenly pauses before the mirror, head cocking to the side.* _Well, hello there, you handsome devil._ *He bares his fangs in a self satisfied smile and thinks to himself.* _You clean up well. Now, calm down. Wil, for all his faults, knows things and will be able to explain this to you so you and Atlas can come out on top. Stop worrying. It'll turn out alright._

*Darthallys leans back against a nearby wall, towel wrapped around his waist as he awaits Wil's arrival. When and if the human arrives he greets him with a simple,* "My apologies for the abrupt awakening,  but you've invaded my dreams. I was hoping for an explanation, and you've always been good at talking."


----------



## Jaws (Sep 24, 2003)

*Wil*



> *Wil, in the middle of your finally dreamless rest, you are interrupted by a knock on the door. Finally dragging yourself awake, the echo of the avalanche voice still occasionally sounding in your head, you're greeted by Camilla, the barmaid that had been with Darthallys all night.*
> 
> "My pardon, but Darthallys wanted to see you. He should be just done with his bath now, so he should be right outside the bathhouse," she says, looking just a tad scared and worried.



"Thank you lass. There. There. Don’t worry. Things will be fine."

*I tip her a deuce. I get dressed.*

_That wasn’t the same dream. There was more. Those faces. I know them all. Darthallys wants to see me. Atlas is here in town. And Leesea I bet is too. I wonder if Kelthet and Phaern are also. That is no coincidence._

*I gather all my belongings and go to the bathhouse.*


----------



## Jaws (Sep 24, 2003)

*Wil*



			
				Darthallys said:
			
		

> "My apologies for the abrupt awakening,  but you've invaded my dreams. I was hoping for an explanation, and you've always been good at talking."



"I didn't invade your dreams, Darthallys." _Yet._

"I have been having these dreams for weeks now. I was hoping after the last one that you would have answers. Maybe Atlas is the one behind this. Where is he? If he doesn't know, I hope the others do. I believe Leesea is in town. She is smart. If she doesn't know, she can find out quickly. I couldn't say about Kelthet or Phaern. I haven't seen either one in a while. But I think we will run into them shortly if they don't find us first. What are your thoughts? Should we seek out the others before trying to figure this out on our own? Lets find Atlas. Do you know where he is? Lead the way."

*Wil tugs at his arm.*

"Lets go."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Atlas turns red-faced at the thought of collecting a debt for doing his duty.  However _ I don't want to embarass the man further than he already is..._

  He responds "I think you kindly for your hospitality and ever if I am in need I will remember you.  He turn to Ui-kasora, "if I may ask milady who were you visiting this evening?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 24, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

* Phaern is sitting on the edge of his bed pondering yesterday's dream again as the knock at the door awakens him from his reverie. He flits over to it to unlock the small lock that he had closed the night before.  He realizes with a start that it was not actually locked, he must have been really distracted last night to have forgotten that. He opens the door cautiously. *

"Ah, Kelthet welcome, please do come in.  You were in my dreams last night, did you know that?  I have been trying to tell what the might mean. Come in, come in I want to tell you all about it.  That and my trip of course.  How have you been?"

*Phaern is still a little shaken by the shock of finding his door unlocked and the depth of his distraction.  His responce comes out a bit stammered as he ushers Kelthet in. *


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 24, 2003)

*Leesea ponders the hints of information regarding her vision gleaned from the akashic memory.  It isn't much, but even a little bit of a clue can and usually does lead to others.*

*She finishes dressing and leaves her apartment in search of breakfast - this time leaving by the door and locking it behind her.  After meeting with her contact in the Armorsmiths' Guild, she plans to wander town a bit...possibly in search of one of the others in the vision.*


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2003)

*Kelthet nods a curt greeting to Phaern.  "I know.  You were in mine, as well.  And that giant, the akashik, several others, eh?  It was no dream - it was a vision.  'Bones of the Earth.'  You know anything?"

*Kelthet seats himself on the bed without really being asked, and ignores Phaerns polite questions, but that's not anything new - he's not very up on social niceties.  He is also bouncing a bit on the bed as he sits, unconciously.  He seems rather excited.


----------



## Hardhead (Sep 25, 2003)

Indacalis* is lost in thought.  _A Vision.  The Spirits of the Green have given me a vision.  But what does it mean?  Bones of the Earth?  And who are those six in the vision?  What do they have to do with the Bones of the Earth?  None of them looked like Greenbonds.  Why should _they_ be involved._

Indacalis sat in the cave that had served as his home for the night.  In a way, it reminded him of his first cave-home that he lived in after he'd left his family, but before he met Jarik.  In a way, it also reminded him of the cave from his vision.  _What did that mean?_.  Indacalis knew, deep down, that he had little chance of figuring that out himself.  He was well aware of his own mental limitations.  The minds of others seemed so quick compared to his!  As a child, he earned the nickname "the Rock," not for any physical reasons - he was a weakling - but because he was so dense.  His thoughts moved across his brain at geologic speeds.  

It was at this time that Indacalis felt a strange urge, one that he'd never felt before.  The city.  Yes, that was it.  The city... called him.  He wanted to go there.  How strange.

After some hours of contemplating this, he came to a conclusion.  _I must find those that I saw in the Vision, the ones named by the spirits.  I feel like I should go to the city.  Perhaps..._ and here he made a great leap of logic, _Perhaps the ones in the vision are there._

With that, he mounted his horse, and rode into nearby Ra-toqu.  All Sibeccai know at least a little about gathering information in a town, even Indacalis, and so he made his way to the local inn, and walked straight to the barkeep.

"I am looking for a human named Kelthet, a spryte named Phaern Starstrike, a human named Wil Restat, a giant named Atlas, a fellow Raised One named Darthallys, and a spryte named, Leesea Elmsbreath.  Do you know anything about any of them?  I can pay for the information."  Even Indacalis was aware that he was perhaps being a bit blunt, but it had been a long time since he had been in a city, and he was nervous.

*  Pronounced In-DAK-a-lis


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 25, 2003)

Darthallys nods at Wil and frowns just a touch, "Hrm. I has hoped you'd know more, although you seem to know more of those from the vision? Maybe finding them will return peace to our dreams." He follows the tugging Runethane, "And before you shatter that delusion, I do know how unlikely it is. I just don't like my dreams twisted."

      He muses as he walks along, "I doubt it's Atlas behind all this. He's not an especially subtle man." This from someone ready to gut a man in the bar a short hour ago. "But I agree we should find him. He's been gone too long and has probably found trouble. Any other man we'd find with a woman. Unnatural he is."

     Darthallys follows the Runethane along, reaching back to check the Athame he knows is securely strung across his back.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 25, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> Darthallys nods at Wil and frowns just a touch, "Hrm. I has hoped you'd know more, although you seem to know more of those from the vision? Maybe finding them will return peace to our dreams." He follows the tugging Runethane, "And before you shatter that delusion, I do know how unlikely it is. I just don't like my dreams twisted."
> 
> He muses as he walks along, "I doubt it's Atlas behind all this. He's not an especially subtle man." This from someone ready to gut a man in the bar a short hour ago. "But I agree we should find him. He's been gone too long and has probably found trouble. Any other man we'd find with a woman. Unnatural he is."
> 
> Darthallys follows the Runethane along, reaching back to check the Athame he knows is securely strung across his back.




  OOC: Well he is with a woman, just not the way you would prefer.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

"Hmm, I remember that some undergoe ceremonies that deal with the Earth.  Umm... right, mages who wish to gain a closer connection to the element of earth go through a ceremony deep underground. Part of the ritual involves the phrase, the Bones of the Earth.  Let me see how did it go again...  "As long as the bones of the earth stand, let you power linger."   I am not sure what that has to do with our dream, perhaps we should try to see if the university library here in Ka-Rone has any information on that.  We can start by looking up information on the ceremony.

"Do you know any of the other individuals in the dream?  I know the Sibeccai, Darthallys and the Giant, Atlas, we used to adventure together.  I think I met the greasy haired guy at some point but I dont remember too clearely.  I dont recognize the spryte woman from anywhere though.  (Or the Greenbond if he too was in the dream).  I don't know where they might be now, having just come back from the sea.  I guess it has been quite a while since I have seen you too.  We need to catch up."


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 26, 2003)

*Kelthet listens intensely to Phaern.  After the discussion, he nods.  "That would make sense - Bones of the Earth is a phrase that just ... makes sense.  For the others, I do know them all, somewhat at least - I've worked with each of them over time.  They are a competent group, I'll say that.  I suspect that if we are meant to find them, they will be in town - if you wish, I can search them out while you check in the library...."

*Kelthet thinks for a moment, then realizes that Phaern meant "Catch up now."  "You are just back in town, then?  I have been here and there lately, studying the blade and the Sight.  I did learn a neat trick, though!"  As he remembers his armor song, he gets more animated.  Kelthet concentrates for a moment, then sings a gutteral and deep voiced series of notes that last perhaps 5 seconds.  The song gives a sense of stability, of ... solidness.  As he sings, iron seems to coalesce out of the air, and rise up out of the ground, encasing him in a suit of iron.

*Kelthet then grins at Phaern.  "Handy, huh?  It's not quite as sturdy as plate mail, but it's infinitely more flexible, and doesn't restrict me at all.  If you look right here...."  

Phaern likely knows from experience that Kelthet will continue to explain the minutae of the armor if he's not derailed quickly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2003)

"Very nice,", Phaern says as he watches Kelthets wonderous new song. Before he gets too sidetracked Phaern tries to turn the conversation a bit, "I know that we last spoke soon after I had gone through these rather significant changes, you know wings and all.  I too have been preparing myself for battle practicing moves aboard the ship and getting used to the added manoeuvrability. Remind me to show you a bit later." 

*Getting sidetracked himself, Phaern continues, "Indeed during our passage we were confronted by strange frog-men, while I managed to hold my own I was too slow to save my friend Thom.  I will have to tell you his daring story some time." 

Feeling the dream tug at the edge of his conciousness again, Phaern is reminded of the reason the two of them have found one another again.  He continues, "I guess it would be good to get an early start on this.  I agree,  I shall go to the library while you have a look around town.  We will meet back here at say dinner time, where we can share a few more of our stories."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2003)

*Atlas, Ui-Kasora tells you she was visiting the grave of her great, great, grandmother, a woman of uncommon intelligence and wisdom.  The girl had need of her ancestor's guidance for a personal matter.  She knew that her ancestor had been quite the night owl, and out of respect for that had gone to the cemetary very late.  During the conversation it has slowly gotten lighter outside, and dawn will be coming shortly.*

*Phaern, you find your way to the library, while Kelthet goes to scour the city.  Your searches of the stacks costs you a mere two deuce for the privilage.  A couple hours into it, you find a particularly dusty section of the stacks that looks like it hasn't been touched in months, or maybe years.  On the bottom shelf you find a huge tome, three times the height of you.  With difficulty you move it off the bottom shelf.  Your heart beats with excitement as you realize the covers are made of thin sheets of stone, and the pages from hammered steel.*

*The book is in Draconic, a particularly ancient form of it, written in a dialect lost to the mists of time.  It takes you a while to get the hang of it, but eventually you are able to wrest the following information from the book.  _spoiler_


Spoiler



This book was written by a mojh explorer over two hundred years ago by the name of Secaras.  Apparently it was seeking great power of magic below the earth, and came across a place in its wanderings that evoked such a sense of awe and wonder that it devoted an entire chapter in the book to describe it.  To your frustration, it goes on at length about how the place felt like, looked like, and even smelled like before it even hints at what this place is or how to get there.  It calls the place "The Spine of the World."*  

*It describes the place as an enormous chamber filled with staggeringly huge rock columns of every type of rock ever known.  Secaras describes the place as being particularly beneficial for magic dealing with the earth, even healing magic of the Green.  It also says that it saw many unusual phenomona in the chamber, and thought that perhaps very powerful beings either had been there or even continued to live there.  Though the directions it gives are annoyingly vague, a few things are clear.  Apparently one can begin underground at almost any place to start out going there.  Three clear landmarks that indicate that one is on the right path are "The Lair of the Shadow Serpant," the "Twilight Chamber," and "The Sunless City of Grayfolk."*

*But it is the last page in the chapter that holds most of your attention.  The last page has an engraving of what the Spine of the World looked like.  It is as if your dream/vision has become real upon the page.  The recognition is so strong it is almost painful in its intensity.


_/spoiler_*

*Kelthet, you wander the streets, searching high and low for any of the others in your vision.  You go in and out of the various marketplaces, scour the shopping districts, slip through the less savory regions of the city, and go through inn after inn, with no luck.  As you're slowly making your way back towards the library, you turn a corner and find yourself eye to eye with a spryte woman.  Recognition flares in your mind immediately, and you can see she knows you instantly; she is the memory master from your vision.*

*Leesea, in the early morning you began searching the streets of Ka-Rone, searching for the faces from your dream.  Your skill in watching comes in very handy, and after a while you find one man that seems to be familiar.  After seeing his face in profile, you're certain; it's the swordsman with the inborn magic talent.  It's an easy manner to get ahead of him, and you turn a corner the same moment he does, putting yourself eye to eye.  He recognizes you, you can tell right off.*

*Indacalis, when you went into Ra-Toqu, the first inn you entered, in the very early morning, was the Fountain of Beer.  The innkeeper, an older human man with a fair share of scars, listens to your list of names in slight bewilderment.  Finally he gives his head a shake and speaks, his voice like gravel.*

"Darthallys and Wil, aye, I've seen them.  They're staying here, along with Atlas.  Haven't seen the giant around much tonight, but the other two... Say, there they are!" he says, nodding his head over to a door at the back of the inn.  "Mind you, Darthallys was in a poor mood a bit ago, so I might tread carefully."

*Indacalis, you see a pale, greasy-haired human and a short, muscular, red-furred sibeccai with a viscious-looking blade on his back come out of the door.  It's Darthallys and Wil, you would know them anywhere... which is somewhat strange as you didn't know them at all until last night.*

*Darthallys and Wil, having decided to go find Atlas to see if you can figure out what this vision is all about, you realize that it's close to dawn, and the sky is starting to become gray rather than black.  As you come out of the bath house and go through the common room, you realize there's a short, lanky sibeccai staring at you both.  In each of your minds you suddenly hear a very faint rumbling echo of the voice from the vision, but it's gone almost as soon as you notice it.*


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 27, 2003)

*Given the nature and intensity of the vision, Leesea is hardly surprised to find herself face to face with one of those she'd seen in it.  As she can't hover in place, she lands gently on a convenient fence post.*

"Well, well," she says with a cheery smile.  "This cannot possibly be a coincidence."


----------



## Jaws (Sep 27, 2003)

*Wil*



> *Darthallys and Wil, having decided to go find Atlas to see if you can figure out what this vision is all about, you realize that it's close to dawn, and the sky is starting to become gray rather than black. As you come out of the bath house and go through the common room, you realize there's a short, lanky sibeccai staring at you both. In each of your minds you suddenly hear a very faint rumbling echo of the voice from the vision, but it's gone almost as soon as you notice it.*



“Darthallys, that man over there.”

*I indicate the direction of the short, lanky sibeccai.*

_Ahhh, blasted voice. Is it warning me? I’m taking no chances._

*I stop. I move in behind Darthallys.*

 “Ready yourself,” I say quietly.

*I casually reach into my belt pouch for a coin and try to gauge what the stranger’s interest in us is. I trace my fingers quickly in intricate patterns upon the coin as I glance over Darthallys’ shoulder, looking into the stranger’s eyes. I put on a friendly smile.*

“Hello,” I say to the man. “What a glorious morning it is. Is there anything that we can help you with? We are about to go walk the streets in search of a friend. We can be your guides if this is your first visit to Ra-Toqu. Or do you wonder if this fine establishment is worth your hard earned money by the looks of its patrons?

*Wil glances around.*

“Do we look familiar? Is there someone you are to meet? What is his or her name? I might know who it is you are looking for. My friend here can tell you that the women are exquisite if that is your longing.”


----------



## Hardhead (Sep 27, 2003)

> “Hello,” I say to the man. “What a glorious morning it is. Is there anything that we can help you with? We are about to go walk the streets in search of a friend. We can be your guides if this is your first visit to Ra-Toqu. Or do you wonder if this fine establishment is worth your hard earned money by the looks of its patrons?
> 
> *Wil glances around.*
> 
> “Do we look familiar? Is there someone you are to meet? What is his or her name? I might know who it is you are looking for. My friend here can tell you that the women are exquisite if that is your longing.”




The Siebacci is short and lankey, and seems physically weak as he leans on his staff.  His clothes and gear are worn with usage, but his cloak, especially, is of good quality.  He pauses for a moment after Wil talks to him, as if digesting his words. 

"Yes, you can help me, Wil Restat.  The Green needs you.  It is calling you, and it has sent me to find you, though I do not know why.  You and Darthallys the Razor Tongued are two.  There are four others that the Spirits of the Earth named to me that I must find as well.  You asked the names of others I was looking for.  They are  Kelthet, Phaern, Atlas, and Leesea."

He seems uneasy, and glances around the room for a moment before continuing.  "You also asked my name.  It is Indacalis, though that is not greatly important.  I am merely a servant of the Green."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 27, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Atlas, Ui-Kasora tells you she was visiting the grave of her great, great, grandmother, a woman of uncommon intelligence and wisdom.  The girl had need of her ancestor's guidance for a personal matter.  She knew that her ancestor had been quite the night owl, and out of respect for that had gone to the cemetary very late.  During the conversation it has slowly gotten lighter outside, and dawn will be coming shortly.*




Atlas: "What is your problem?  If you don't mind my asking."  If it has anything to do with the vision, Atlas is most intrigued, if it is anything else he can help her with he will.  Otherwise he thanks the man and girl for thier hospitality and returns to the inn to meet up with Darthalys.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 27, 2003)

*Kelthet smiles.  "And so it begins.  Lee...Leesi, isn't it?  We worked on the Kar-Navor caravan together, I think it was?  You had the vision too, didn't you?  Phaern is already here."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, spryte magister*

"Ah what a find, thats it thats the place!" Phaern says quietly to himself.  He pulls out his journal and copies the relevant passage into it.  He will try to scan the rest of this massive volume for more clues to the location of the Spine.  After he finishes searching this massive volume he attempts to maneuver it back onto the shelf to no avail.  He tries to weave a little magic to shrink the book down to his size.  He pulls out his wand and chants a few words over the tome.  Light travels up the wand and illuminates the book.  It slowly shrinks until it would fit in his hands.  He then slides the book back on the shelf and lets the magic spell fall. [cast _appropriate size_].

He then continues to research the library for more information on the Spine or references to the Shadow Serpent, the Twilight Chamber, the Sunless City, or the Greyfolk.  He is particularily interested in maps and directions to those places. He will work until it is sundown.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2003)

*Atlas, Ui-Kasora will tell you, a bit embarassed, that she was asking her ancestor for advice in matters of the heart.  Thusly informed, you leave the household in the early dawn, with Vi-Herras' profuse thanks and invitation to come back soon.  You make it back to the Fountain of Beer, only to find Darthallys and Wil in somewhat tense conversation with another sibeccai.  You hear a vague echo of the stone voice in your head for a brief instant.*

*Phaern, you search long and hard, occasionally enlisting the help of a few university students that are working at the university.  With their help and a days' worth of tireless searching, you arrive with the following information.  _spoiler_


Spoiler



You find another old book about dangerous beasts, particularly reptiles.  This book is called "The Scaled Codex" and has a cover made from some kind of scaled skin, very smooth and fine, with elegant diamond patterns in black and cream.  The author was a fellow spryte, Gomaer Grayclaw, with a positively unholy interest in dangerous reptillian beasts.  You search for references to the Shadow Serpant and come up with the following passage:

"I have yet to see it in person, and despite all efforts and the deaths of three of my exploratory team, it has all been for naught.  I must thus collect the fragmented experiences of this underground city as my information, warning my reader that this is all acquired secondhand, and is thus suspect.  The Shadow Serpant apparently cannot be deceived with spells of illusion or invisibility, which may be partially true, as the deaths of two of my team happened when protected by such spells.  It is apparently a cunning and intelligent beast, which can apparently appear as a snake or as some terrible beast with fangs and claws which no one has been able to describe to my satisfaction.  

"It can force stone to move to its will as it is said, always knows when magic is about, and cannot be trapped.  It can also apparently turn stone to mud.  While it seems to travel a great deal, some say it is in the form of a human or one of the grayfolk when it does this, it has a lair not far from their largest city.  The grayfolk tell me that it loves traps, and those venturing near its supposed lair often fall to one devious trap or another.  

"The say the path to the lair can be avoided if one avoids following the purple stone veins.  However, since their favored crops of fungi often seem to grow best near them, deaths caused by the Shadow Serpant will contine to happen."

*This reference to the city of the greyfolk sets you searching for anything by Grayclaw's contemporaries or companions.  Filed near the Serpant Codex you find a much-tattered journal of the very put-upon oathsworn bodyguard of Grayclaw.  The litorian, named Crothar, had been saved by Grayclaw while fulfilling an oath of vengeance and nearly dying in the process.  Unfortunetly his rescuer was an amoral explorer, but true to his oath, he protected Grayclaw for many years.  You skip past the very unflattering diatribes on Grayclaw's methods and habits, and hunt for directions.  Of finding his way underground, he speaks thusly:

"The grayfolk have a curious way of finding their way along a certain 'highway' underground.  Though most can see in the dark, they still carry lights around, as they use the colors of the rocks to navigate.  They call this highway the 'Spine Road,' for reasons of no interest to me.  But navigating it is simple in principle, if difficult in practice.  The road goes thusly, follow the rock veins in the following order, from shallowest to deepest, red, orange, yellow, green, blue, and purple.  If find it quite curious that in a world that never sees daylight and sees things in shades of gray should be so dependent on color.

"The difficulty in navigating comes from the few bits of natural radiance underground.  In one enormous chamber, while we were following the yellow veins, it was filled with a strange stone that glowed in a blue radiance.  For one reason or another, Grayclaw ordered the torches and glowglobes doused and relied on the radiance for light.  He saw the walls appeared green, and began following a passage that he believed would continue us on our way, only to nearly end up in the bellies of some hideous beasts that disguised themselves as stalagmites!  The intrepid academian finally engaged his brain enough to realize that the light color had confused him, and we spent another two days testing all of the dozen passages out of this twilight-blue cavern before we found the true green rocks, and only then because one of the grayfolk happened upon us.

"The day I see the walls of that red cave we started out in will be the happiest day of my miserable existance.  If it were possible to be to become drunk anymore, I would drown myself in the Fountain of Beer's cheapest rotgut the minute I got out of that cave."

*Between both Grayclaw's Codex and Crothar's journal, you manage to piece together that the grayfolk are a race of people that live underground, often never seeing the light of day.  They seem to be faen-sized (Gomaer makes several references to them as 'kin' in the broadest sense), with a keen knowledge of stone, mining, and fungi.  Their skins are ashen-gray, and they can see in the dark as easily as the light.  They also apparently have many natural enemies, from fierce and hungry predators to other intelligent races with even vaguer descriptions such as "darkfolk" and "stonefolk."  It appears the grayfolk were reluctant to speak to Grayclaw, and from Crothar's journal it appeared that he either bribed or forced help from them most of the time, which explains the lack of information.*

*Finding the red cave puts you in an entirely different part of the library, one with books written by greenbonds and other nature-lovers.  You learn that there's a cave with red walls not too far outside of Ra-Toqu, a town not a half-day's brisk walk from Ka-Rone.  To put the final "Eureka!" into your day, one of your erstwhile research assistants says that he's actually been to the Fountain of Beer before.  It's a pleasant tavern in Ra-Toqu.*


_spoiler_


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 28, 2003)

Hardhead said:
			
		

> "Yes, you can help me, Wil Restat.  The Green needs you.  It is calling you, and it has sent me to find you, though I do not know why.  You and Darthallys the Razor Tongued are two.  There are four others that the Spirits of the Earth named to me that I must find as well.  You asked the names of others I was looking for.  They are  Kelthet, Phaern, Atlas, and Leesea."
> 
> He seems uneasy, and glances around the room for a moment before continuing.  "You also asked my name.  It is Indacalis, though that is not greatly important.  I am merely a servant of the Green."





*Darthallys looks the small greenbond up and down before snorting with a touch of disdain.*

"Calm youself Will, this whelp poses no threat to us. If anything his presence could be a good omen. He must have all manner of hidden talents for the Green to accept /him/ as one of it's defenders."

*Turning back to Indacalis, he nods slighty,* "Greetings and well met, arisen." *He steps forward in an attempt to clasp the Sibeccai's hand with a strong grip.* "It is obvious that you too are called to in dreams. Now you say you recognized us, but I've never laid eyes upon you. I would like to know why this is. Walk with us as we find Atlas and illuminate us with your connection to this mystery, eh?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 28, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Kelthet smiles.  "And so it begins.  Lee...Leesi, isn't it?  We worked on the Kar-Navor caravan together, I think it was?  You had the vision too, didn't you?  Phaern is already here."





"Leesea," she corrects him.  "Yes, I recall you Kelthet.  It's the nature of my profession to never forget a name or face."

"Yes, I had the vision," she says.  "It's a strange thing, so vivid and yet clearly not a dream.  I know a lot about a good many things, but this is largely outside my experience.  It cannot be denied that there must be something important to it.  Wish I knew what."

"You said Phaern is already here.  Where is he?  Was he with you or did you just happen upon him as I have with you?"


----------



## Hardhead (Sep 28, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> *Darthallys looks the small greenbond up and down before snorting with a touch of disdain.*
> 
> "Calm youself Will, this whelp poses no threat to us. If anything his presence could be a good omen. He must have all manner of hidden talents for the Green to accept /him/ as one of it's defenders."
> 
> *Turning back to Indacalis, he nods slighty,* "Greetings and well met, arisen." *He steps forward in an attempt to clasp the Sibeccai's hand with a strong grip.* "It is obvious that you too are called to in dreams. Now you say you recognized us, but I've never laid eyes upon you. I would like to know why this is. Walk with us as we find Atlas and illuminate us with your connection to this mystery, eh?"




Indacalis accepts the handshake and nods as he begins walking with them.  "Yes, but only in one dream.  I had it while sleeping in a cave outside this city.  The Green has a task for you, and showed me your faces as and the spirits whispered to me your names.  You need to find the Bones of the Earth."



OOC:  Just to be sure, do I've never heard of the Bones of the Earth ouside of the vision, right?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 28, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Atlas, Ui-Kasora will tell you, a bit embarassed, that she was asking her ancestor for advice in matters of the heart.  Thusly informed, you leave the household in the early dawn, with Vi-Herras' profuse thanks and invitation to come back soon.  You make it back to the Fountain of Beer, only to find Darthallys and Wil in somewhat tense conversation with another sibeccai.  You hear a vague echo of the stone voice in your head for a brief instant.*




*Atlas starts at seeing Wil  _ another of the ones in the vision, clearly this is some type of omen._


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

*_Wow now this is a great find!_ Phaern thinks to himself.  He copies out the relevant passages in his journal, his tiny script flits across the page.  After he finishes copying out the information his research has yeilded he turns to the next page and writes out the following:
* Current plan:

Meet Kelthet at the Rat's Breath to discuss our findings.
Head out to Ra-Toqu and the Fountain of Beer. Hopefully our vision-companions are already hot on the same trail and will be on their way to the Red Caves as well.
Go to the Red Caves.
Follow the highway deeper (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, and purple) Watch out for the yellow/green stones.
Find the grayfolk and discover more about the Shadow Serpent.

* Notes:

Still have to find out what the Bones of the Earth are so that we can try to return them to the Spine of the Earth.
Buy supplies for spelunking before we head out of Ka-Rone.

*Finished making his summary of today's great finds, Phaern places his journal into his backpack.  He thanks the librarians and research assistants on his way out, promissing them that he will be back to peruse their wonderful collection.  He heads back towards the Rat's Breath only now aware that he hasnt eaten since this morning.  He grabs a small pastry from the market as he passes through, gobbling it down while he flies. * 

*At the inn he will look for Kelthet.  If he is not there yet he will get a table and order a meal and an ale.*


----------



## Corinthi (Sep 29, 2003)

Hardhead said:
			
		

> Indacalis accepts the handshake and nods as he begins walking with them.  "Yes, but only in one dream.  I had it while sleeping in a cave outside this city.  The Green has a task for you, and showed me your faces as and the spirits whispered to me your names.  You need to find the Bones of the Earth."




*Darthallys crinkles his snout at the thought of sleeping in a cave,* "Pah, the ascetic life of a greenbond holds no appeal to me. Warm sheets and goosedown for me. So...Bones of the Earth, eh? Never really considered the earth having bones, but if the Green agrees with my night dreams, whom am I to argue. Very well then, Indacalis. Where are these bones? We'll gather our forces and proceed with all due haste. Dreams I can abide. Dreams invading my waking hours I will not. And, what are we to do when we find these bones? I seriously doubt cracking them and suckling the marrow is a viable option."


----------



## Jaws (Sep 29, 2003)

*Wil*

*Wil doesn't finish the last gesture to complete the rune upon the coin. Wil puts out his hand to shake Indacalis’ hand, but right before Indacalis can clasp it, Wil pulls his hand away and points toward Atlas.*







> *Atlas starts at seeing Wil another of the ones in the vision, clearly this is some type of omen.



"I found Atlas. I am good. Lets sit down and eat some breakfast and talk about this 'return to the earth' stuff. Atlas, come join us. Meet Indacalis. He knows about the dreams we are having.

*Wil leans in close to Indacalis.*

"You do know, right?"

*Wil then clasps his arm and whispers into his ear.*

"What can you tell me about the Spirits of the Earth? Could they teach me how to control the sleep and dreams of others like they have done to us? We shall talk privately."

*Wil lets go and calls out to the innkeeper to bring them food and to get his horse and mule ready for travel. Then Wil sits and motions the others to do the same. Before anyone else can get a word in, Wil continues to talk non-stop.*

"I know we can find Leesea in the nearby city of Ka-Rone. She is never too far from that Society she belongs to, the Pinnacle of the Akashics. Something along those lines. I need to see her anyway to complete some business. That shouldn't take too long. But I would rather finish this matter that we all have at hand so I can get a peaceful sleep more often. Indacalis, what can you tell us, so we can get on with our lives? How much does the Green pay? What are these 'Bones of the Earth'? Are they worth alot? You know a good fence that will make this endeavor worthy of our time? Where must we go? How shall we equip ourselves? Why do we need so many people? Ji-Hecma and I were always able to handle things on our own."

*Wil pauses for a brief second. A sad look comes and goes quickly across his face.*


----------



## Hardhead (Sep 29, 2003)

Indacalis looks a bit lost and nervous from the barrage of questions asked by Wil even as he considered how best to answer Darthallys.  He sits at the table with Wil, and takes a moment to collect himself.  "The Green pays in life.  It's the... source that all life comes from.  If it has a task for you, you should heed it."  

*He pauses for a moment, and then looks somewhat dejected.*

"But I don't know what to do next.  I only had the vision last night, and didn't really think beyond finding everyone I saw.  In fact, I don't even really know if my vision is the same as yours."

*Indacalis talks for a moment about his vision.  From his description, it sounds like the same as everyone elses, with the exception that he heard the voice of spirits naming your names as he saw your faces.*

"After the vision, the cave I was sleeping in felt... familiar.  I suppose it could be the entrance to the Bones.  Maybe I recieved the vision because I was close to the entrance, even though I'm not one of those named in it.

"As for your other questions, I doubt the Bones will be something that you can - or should - fence.  And you need so many people because that is how many people are required."


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 29, 2003)

Kelthet blushes slightly.  "Leesea.  My apologies.  Phaern is here - he came in on a ship just before I did, and I found him in a tavern - I'm supposed to meet him there soon.  The others will arrive soon, I am certain - the Vision is brining us together for a purpose.  I have no doubt of that.  It is only a matter of time, and circumstance.  Have you seen any of the others?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 29, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Kelthet blushes slightly.  "Leesea.  My apologies.  Phaern is here - he came in on a ship just before I did, and I found him in a tavern - I'm supposed to meet him there soon.  The others will arrive soon, I am certain - the Vision is brining us together for a purpose.  I have no doubt of that.  It is only a matter of time, and circumstance.  Have you seen any of the others?"





"No, I haven't seen any of the others yet," Leesea says.

"What tavern are you meeting Phaern at?  I am on my way to conclude some business, but I will be happy to meet you both there afterward.  Perhaps we'll find some more of the others from the vision by then."

*Once she learns the name of the tavern, Leesea will part ways with Kelthet.  She will make her report to the Armorsmiths' Guild and decline any offers they might give her to further pursue the rhodins' involvement in their affairs.  After that, she will go to the tavern.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2003)

*Leesea, Kelthet tells you to meet him at the Rat's Breath tavern, and you go to make your report.*

*Kelthet, when you go back to the Rat's Breath you find a hastily-written message from Phaern that he's found something interesting and won't be back until dark.*

*In the interest of keeping your conversation somewhat private, Atlas urges all of the others over to a table.  Atlas, when the new sibeccai, Indacalis, speaks of his vision there is no doubt in your mind that he experienced the same thing you did.  Wil and Darthallys, it seems that he is telling the truth, or at least thinks he is.*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 1, 2003)

*Kelthet sighs, and pockets the note.
OOC: What time is it in Kelthet's world?  
*Kelthet considers for a moment.  There is still time left to seek out the others.  It is likely that they have found lodgings in the city.  He decides to continue his previous method of checking whichever taverns seem to be the right ones, looking for any of the people in the vision.  If he can't find any, at least he has found two of them.  Before he sets out, he leaves a quick note with the barkeep, along with a description of Leesea, and asks him to give it to her if she arrives ("Phaern found something interesting.  Be back at dark.")


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2003)

[OOC  Kelthet and Leesea are in mid-morning.  Atlas, Darthallys, Wil, and Indacalis are all early morning.  Phaern won't be back in action until the evening of this day.

Also, for everyone, it is currently Eighthmonth, or Yun-Feerna in the giant calendar (Skyhome in Faen time).  It's the last month of summer, the third week of the month, and it's the fourth day of the week (Halfweekday or Hawday).  Just to be precise and all.  The weather is warm, somewhat humid, and clear today.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2003)

*Indacalis, it has taken a good long while of intense thought (the others ordering food and drink during your pondering), to recall something that began tickling at your mind.  While the phrase "The Bones of the Earth" is unfamiliar, something else is not.  You know that very wise and learned greenbonds can talk with the spirits of animals, plants, and even the earth itself.  Though you are yet young for such practices, perhaps an earth spirit is behind your strange vision.*


----------



## Jaws (Oct 6, 2003)

*Wil*

*Wil finishes breakfast and wipes his face clean with his sleeve. Wil stands up and pounds his fist on the table.*

"Enough talk. Lets be on our way to Ka-Rone. We need to find the others as soon as we can."

*Wil pays the innkeeper for everyones food and lodging. He heads out to the stables. He saddles his horse and packs his mule. Wil doesn't wait for the others and rides toward Ka-Rone.*

_I expected these people to be men of action. I didn't think that *I* had to become the leader of this expedition. Why isn't Atlas stepping up to take that role? Very surprising for a giant. I sure do miss Ji-Hecma. We could use his experience and expertise._


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> *Wil finishes breakfast and wipes his face clean with his sleeve. Wil stands up and pounds his fist on the table.*
> 
> "Enough talk. Lets be on our way to Ka-Rone. We need to find the others as soon as we can."
> 
> ...




OOC: I assume that last is a private thought, right?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 8, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> *Wil finishes breakfast and wipes his face clean with his sleeve. Wil stands up and pounds his fist on the table.*
> 
> "Enough talk. Lets be on our way to Ka-Rone. We need to find the others as soon as we can."
> 
> ...




 Atlas steps behind and accompanies the man out, "yes, perhaps the akashic can shine some further light on these matters."  When Wil returns with his horse, he notices the giant is unmounted.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 8, 2003)

*Darthallys rummages about in the multicolored sling bag on his side as he follows Atlas and the frail human. It's somewhat amusing to watch, as he sometimes reaches far deeper in the bag that seems feasible. After a few moments he nods.* 

"I've all I need for an expedition into the caves, but my knowledge of geography is poor. How far much we travel to find this Akashic? I'd rather not have to ride some filthy beast if at all possible. If it's a long journey, I could perhaps rent a coach. It's simply more seemly to allow drovers to handle the beasts. Of course, should the journey be brisk, my boots are sturdy and my stride is long."


----------



## Hardhead (Oct 8, 2003)

Indacalis seems eager to go as well.  "Yes, we should hurry.  The akashic must be found sooner or later, and sooner is better!"


----------



## Jaws (Oct 8, 2003)

*Wil*



> When Wil returns with his horse, he notices the giant is unmounted.





> How far much we travel to find this Akashic? I'd rather not have to ride some filthy beast if at all possible. If it's a long journey, I could perhaps rent a coach. It's simply more seemly to allow drovers to handle the beasts. Of course, should the journey be brisk, my boots are sturdy and my stride is long."



"Ka-Rone isn't that far off. I will have my mount at a steady walking pace. We can go faster if that is everyone’s consensus."


> Also, for everyone, it is currently Eighthmonth, or Yun-Feerna in the giant calendar (Skyhome in Faen time). It's the last month of summer, the third week of the month, and it's the fourth day of the week (Halfweekday or Hawday). Just to be precise and all. The weather is warm, somewhat humid, and clear today.



"It is a beautiful day to ride."

*Wil smiles as he is glad to be on the road once more with companions. Wil kicks his horse to continue towards Ka-Rone.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2003)

*A few steady hours of walking (on foot or on horse) brings Atlas, Will, Darthallys, and Indacalis to Ka-Rone around noon.  The port city rises up before you, the giantish scale making it seem larger than it is.  There's a tang of salt on the air, carried by a brisk breeze.  As you enter the city, it's bustling with people; mostly humans, giants, and sibeccai.  A couple times you see messenger-guides run past, their beribboned elbows and knees along with headbands decorated with specific seals marking their profession.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *A few steady hours of walking (on foot or on horse) brings Atlas, Will, Darthallys, and Indacalis to Ka-Rone around noon.  The port city rises up before you, the giantish scale making it seem larger than it is.  There's a tang of salt on the air, carried by a brisk breeze.  As you enter the city, it's bustling with people; mostly humans, giants, and sibeccai.  A couple times you see messenger-guides run past, their beribboned elbows and knees along with headbands decorated with specific seals marking their profession.*




Atlas calls over one of the guides,  "Please deliver this message to Lessea the Akashic and Phaern the sailor. Also could you suggest a tavern for us to await them?"  He then tips the guide 10 gp and leads the group to the tavern suggested, Where he pays for the group's lunch and thier first round of drinks.

OOC: Message: Please meet with me at the place the messenger says to discuss a matter of grave import.  Signed Atlas and sealed with his signet.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

*The guide's eyes widen at your price.  He's a sibeccai youngster with light brown fur.  After a split second decision, he answers rapidly.*

"Wait at the Star Cross tavern near the warf.  I'll ferret out your friends in three hours or not at all," he says, then springs off into the crowd, your message clutched in his hand.

*You all make your way to the warf.  The Star Cross seems to be a cut above the typical taverns along here, with its stoop scrubbed clean, and the walls freshly whitewashed.  Inside it's slightly cooler and the air is heavy with the scent of frying fish.  You can get some fried fish and some light refreshing ale for a few silver.*

*Kelthet and Leesea, about a couple hours after noon a very frazzled sibeccai messenger comes into the Rat's Breath and comes over to you.  After confirming your names, he'll give you Atlas' message and tell you that he's waiting at the Star Cross tavern and is willing to guide you there.*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 10, 2003)

Kelthet smiles serenly.  "Ahhh.  Things are in motion now.  Excellent.  Should we head off?  I would bet the rest of the people from the vision are there waiting for us already."

OOC: Note he still has the armor song up.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 10, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Kelthet smiles serenly.  "Ahhh.  Things are in motion now.  Excellent.  Should we head off?  I would bet the rest of the people from the vision are there waiting for us already."





*Leesea drops a silver on the table and leaves the rest of her (entirely too large) drink.*

"Absolutely," she says.  "I'm eager to see if all the others have already assembled."

"Lead on," Leesea says to the messenger.

*Leesea follows the sibbecai to the Star Cross tavern and will tip him two silvers for his effort.  She'll then follow Kelthet into the tavern and look for anyone from the vision.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *You all make your way to the warf.  The Star Cross seems to be a cut above the typical taverns along here, with its stoop scrubbed clean, and the walls freshly whitewashed.  Inside it's slightly cooler and the air is heavy with the scent of frying fish.  You can get some fried fish and some light refreshing ale for a few silver.*




"Fish and ales all around", Atlas tells the waitress.  *When the meal arrives he gives the girl 2 gold for the fish and gold for herself.*  

  "Just don't get carried away" he tells the others.  "We are here on a mission",  *he looks especially at Wil and Darthallys, the partiers from the night before.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> * She'll then follow Kelthet into the tavern and look for anyone from the vision.*




  *Lessea can hardly miss Atlas, as she comes into the bar,  as he waves the guide over.*  "Thank you devoted one", he says to the guide.  "Have you eaten?"  He asks Lessea and Kelthet.  

  *Once everthing is settled, he asks* "do you have a more private place we could discuss the _bones."_, pointedly of Lessea.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 10, 2003)

"One might think that a Sibeccai guide offered a ridiculous amount of gold for a simple task might have the common decency to direct us to a tavern with good harlots. These vermin ridden consorts take less care of themselves than you do while campaigning, friend Atlas."

*Darthallys the Razor Tongued laments his misfortune as he /slowly/ nurses his second lager. He's already proudly announced that he will moderate his drinking while campaigning.* "Not that alcohol in any way interferes with my abilities, mind you. Sibeccai are of hardier stock than that. It's merely that I'd rather not waste gold that could be better spent forwarding our agenda."

*He glances around impatiently then looks to Atlas,* "On the plus side, should our fate bound companions fail to materialize shortly, you shan't have to pay that messenger the simply obscene fee you offered. We need to have another economic discussion my friend. You sorely overestimate the worth of your lessors. Also, when the pup returns, quietly pass him his fee and keep the coins hidden. Many a ne'er do well would do him for a fraction of that fee."

*He takes another sip of his lager, quietly adding,* "The powers know I've rolled a few men for less. Never a pup though. No sport in it."


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 10, 2003)

*Darthallys blinks as he notes Atlas speaking to the Spryte already. He shakes his head and nods to the Akashic.* 

"Well met and my pardons on my crude speech, mi'lady. Not only did I fail to note your approach, but I'm unused to the presence of the fairer sex amidst my tavern banter. I am Darthallys the Razor Tongued, an appelation that is a bit too fitting, I'm afraid. Perhaps a round of introductions are in order, for while I have dreamed of you and your companion, I can't profess to know you."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> *He glances around impatiently then looks to Atlas,* "On the plus side, should our fate bound companions fail to materialize shortly, you shan't have to pay that messenger the simply obscene fee you offered. We need to have another economic discussion my friend. You sorely overestimate the worth of your lessors. Also, when the pup returns, quietly pass him his fee and keep the coins hidden. Many a ne'er do well would do him for a fraction of that fee."
> 
> *He takes another sip of his lager, quietly adding,* "The powers know I've rolled a few men for less. Never a pup though. No sport in it."




*Atlas sighs* "I see still have much to teach you friend, if you still value gold above lives."  *It is there age old argument.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> *He glances around impatiently then looks to Atlas,* "On the plus side, should our fate bound companions fail to materialize shortly, you shan't have to pay that messenger the simply obscene fee you offered. We need to have another economic discussion my friend. You sorely overestimate the worth of your lessors. Also, when the pup returns, quietly pass him his fee and keep the coins hidden. Many a ne'er do well would do him for a fraction of that fee."
> 
> *He takes another sip of his lager, quietly adding,* "The powers know I've rolled a few men for less. Never a pup though. No sport in it."




*Atlas sighs* "I see I still have much to teach you friend, if you vaule lives above gold."  *It is thier age old argument.*


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 10, 2003)

*Darthallys casts a sidelong glance at the giant,*

"An unforetunate characterization to lay upon me in front of those who've not had a chance to form thier own opinion to be sure."

*He turns his grin upon the others in the group,* "He neglects to mention my good behavior since we began adventuring together. Lest anyone worry, I've neither harmed nor cheated a boon companion. And, I'm willing to take any of you as boon companions, as the fates have dictated."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> *Darthallys casts a sidelong glance at the giant,*
> 
> "An unforetunate characterization to lay upon me in front of those who've not had a chance to form thier own opinion to be sure."
> 
> *He turns his grin upon the others in the group,* "He neglects to mention my good behavior since we began adventuring together. Lest anyone worry, I've neither harmed nor cheated a boon companion. And, I'm willing to take any of you as boon companions, as the fates have dictated."




OOC: Hey what do you expect from a champion of *LIFE*.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 10, 2003)

*Upon seeing the familiar face of the giant across the room, Leesea flies high above the other patrons and lands gently on the top of their table.*

"Greetings, gentlemen," she says with a smile.  "While the circumstances bringing us together have been most unusual, I hope that the ends will not be ill.  My name is Leesea Elmsbreath, Akashic of the Pinnacle Society."

*Given the physiological challenge involved in trying to shake hands with those whose hands are larger than her body, Leesea resorts to a simple courtsey.*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Have you eaten?" He asks Lessea and Kelthet.
> 
> *Once everthing is settled, he asks* "do you have a more private place we could discuss the bones.", pointedly of Lessea.




"Yes, I've eaten, thanks," she says to the giant.  "In spite of my akashic abilities, I'm not sure I know much more about what's going on than you all are likely to.  Kelthet here says that Phaern, the other spryte, is working on some promising leads.  I agree that we should reserve further discussion for a later time and more private place.

"I'm not volunteering my residence, mind you.  I think you'd fill up most of the place on your own.  Perhaps this establishment has a private room?"

*Leesea turns toward Indacalis and gives him a curious look.*

"You I do not recall having seen in the vision," she says.  "Are you a companion of one of the others?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

*The sibeccai messenger popped in a few minutes ago with Leesea and Kelthet, bowed to Leesea and departed.  The serving girl quickly arrived with a large platter of batter-fried fish, hot and savory, along with some other (and one smaller) mugs of ale for the tables' new residents.*

*Both Leesea and Kelthet hear a faint echo of the stone voice when they see Indacalis.*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 10, 2003)

*Kelthet is quiet when they enter, as usual.  Most of you would at least recognize him from previous adventures, save for Incandalis.  He merely nods to the group, content to let Leesea speak.  However, when his eyes fall upon the newcomer, after Leesea mentions him, Kelthet looks more alive.*

"You are not in the vision, but they voices sing of you too, though faint.  You are tied in this somehow, then."  *He looks Incandalis over.*  "You follow the green, do you not?  Surely you will be tied to this as well."


----------



## Jaws (Oct 10, 2003)

*Wil*



			
				Leesea said:
			
		

> "In spite of my akashic abilities, I'm not sure I know much more about what's going on than you all are likely to.  Kelthet here says that Phaern, the other spryte, is working on some promising leads.  I agree that we should reserve further discussion for a later time and more private place.
> 
> "I'm not volunteering my residence, mind you.  I think you'd fill up most of the place on your own.  Perhaps this establishment has a private room?"



"Leesea, looking lovely as ever. Your wings truly complement your eyes."
*Wil bows slightly in her direction.*
"I see no reason not to wait for Phaern. What have you been up to? I have some other matters I need your expertise to talk about privately."

*Wil then goes over and shakes Kelthet's hand.*
"Kelthet. Great to see you. Is that a new sword? My. My. It is bigger than you are. Come sit down. Enjoy some ale."
*Wil then introduces everyone. Starting with the giant, then the sibeccai drinking heavily, and finally the other sibeccai.*
"Kelthet; the champion is Atlas, the mage blade is Darthallys the Razor Tongued, and finally Indacalis. We just encountered Indacalis this morning. He says that is it the Spirits of the Earth that have invaded our dreams."

*Wil gets a far away look in his eye. He sits down and starts eating and drinking.*

_I need to learn how to do that._


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 10, 2003)

*Kelthet nods quietly to everyone.*  "Darthallys and I worked on the recovery of the ceremony bowl for Sha-Nathor, several years back.  I don't know if you remember me.  I was one of the hired hands.  We...we didn't talk much, but there was one battle that I remember particularly.  There was a Sibeccai warrior, wielding the most interesting Khopesh - the hilt was made of pure...."  He blinks, and looks around at the group.  "I...Sorry.  I can go on a bit." *Kelthet sits down quietly at the table, looking at his plate.*


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 10, 2003)

*Darthallys grins at Kelthet, more a baring of teeth really, but he means well.*

"Aye, I remember you, Kelthet. Always wondered if that coloration was a natural fluke of birth, or just something you did to intimidate those you battle. As you're keeping it up in a tavern, I'd wager birth, eh? No matter though, still slinging around that oversized cleaver? I remember being vaguely impressed by your skills at bloodletting. What with you, myself, and this portly slab of beef, I'd wager we can keep the more scholarly types in good form, eh?" 

*Naturally he cocks a thumb at Atlas as he mentions the 'portly slab of beef'.*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 10, 2003)

*Kelthet looks slightly abash, but grins at the phrase 'big cleaver.'*  "I do keep it around still.  I find people listen to me a lot more that way.  And I think we can keep them alive, sure."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 11, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> "Leesea, looking lovely as ever. Your wings truly complement your eyes."
> *Wil bows slightly in her direction.*
> "I see no reason not to wait for Phaern. What have you been up to? I have some other matters I need your expertise to talk about privately."





"Why thank you," she says genuinely at the compliment.  "Me?  Well, I've just been doing little odds and ends.  Whatever business the Society throws my way.  I can only imagine what you've been up to.  Perhaps we can discuss your other matter in a bit when we have a moment."

After the introductions of the others are finished, Leesea says, "It's a pleasure to meet all of you.  Without going into too much detail, has anyone else here got an idea as to what exactly is prompting our visions?  Honestly, my curiousity is getting the best of me."

*In spite of having already eaten, Leesea can't help but try some of the fried fish.*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 11, 2003)

*Kelthet shrugs, and says, matter of factly, "We are destined.  Something is pulling us together for something greater, just as Iron called to me.  Something needs doing...."  He then trails off again.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 11, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Yes, I've eaten, thanks," she says to the giant.  "In spite of my akashic abilities, I'm not sure I know much more about what's going on than you all are likely to.




*Atlas is clearly peterbed at this.*  "How are we to return these 'bones' with so little information."


----------



## Hardhead (Oct 11, 2003)

> "You are not in the vision, but they voices sing of you too, though faint. You are tied in this somehow, then." *He looks Incandalis over.* "You follow the green, do you not? Surely you will be tied to this as well."




"I'm... not sure how I'm connected.  The spirits of the earth told me to find you, so here I am."

*Indacalis listens to Atlas, then says*  "If no one can think of any ideas, maybe we could go back to the cave I had my vision in.  Maybe the earth spirits wanted me to bring you to them.  But maybe not.  You can't tell with spirits.  They don't think like we do, and you can't second guess them."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 11, 2003)

*Kelthet looks up again, interested*  

"I too was in a cave when the visions came - I was meditating and focusing when the vision came over me.  Is there perhaps a significant mine, or set of caverns here?  It seems important that we were brought _here_."


----------



## Hardhead (Oct 11, 2003)

I don't know.  I've never been to this area before.  We could ask around, I guess.  Maybe Leesea can tell us that much."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 11, 2003)

*Leesea listens intently to each in turn between bites of steaming fish.*

"Well, unless Phaern comes up with a solid lead, I agree that returning to these caves where visions were seen sounds like a good starting point."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 11, 2003)

Hardhead said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I've never been to this area before.  We could ask around, I guess.  Maybe Leesea can tell us that much."





[ooc - Do I know anything about caves and/or mines in this region?  Geography +12]


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 11, 2003)

*Kelthet considers.*  "Incandalis - where is the cave you were in when you had the visions?  I was X when mine came to me."  (OOC: Where X=the area, but not specific location, where he was).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2003)

*Leesea you know that _spoiler_


Spoiler



there are a few caves around Ra-Toqu, though they are mostly used by greenbonds or other priests of the Green, as they have not be perfectly explored.  Strange things come out of them from time to time.  One or two are said to be quite beautiful by the greenbonds that occasionally meditate in them.


_spoiler_*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2003)

"I would think we would need to acquire the bones, before returning them to a cave."  Atlas notes.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 13, 2003)

*Leesea reflects upon her studies of the region, dredging up information she had read in an obscure book some years back.*

"Well," she says, "I know there are a few cave systems in the area.  The greenbonds are most familiar with them, though few have been too terribly well explored.  Some strange creatures have been know to emerge from them from time to time, which suggests that they might go quite deep."




			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "I would think we would need to acquire the bones, before returning them to a cave." Atlas notes.




"Do you suppose these 'bones' are a tangible object, or something more of a metaphor?"


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 13, 2003)

*Darthallys rolls his eyes a eyes a touch and shakes his head before looking to Atlas.*

"My muscle headed friend, I believe our newfound and erudite companions are considering the possibility that the Bones might be in the caves somewhere. Now, as that supposition was plucked from the air without so much as a clue or scrap of supporting evidence, I'm a bit skeptical. Mayhaps we should put effort into finding the other person who's sharing our hallucinations. He could be the missing link that actually knows what's going on. Failing that, perhaps a scholar or elder greenbond could be found that could guide us in the right path. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for getting started on this adventure. However, idly wandering the Lands of the Diamond Throne hoping to trip over some mythological carrion doesn't appeal."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> *Darthallys rolls his eyes a eyes a touch and shakes his head before looking to Atlas.*
> 
> "My muscle headed friend, I believe our newfound and erudite companions are considering the possibility that the Bones might be in the caves somewhere. Now, as that supposition was plucked from the air without so much as a clue or scrap of supporting evidence, I'm a bit skeptical. Mayhaps we should put effort into finding the other person who's sharing our hallucinations. He could be the missing link that actually knows what's going on. Failing that, perhaps a scholar or elder greenbond could be found that could guide us in the right path. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for getting started on this adventure. However, idly wandering the Lands of the Diamond Throne hoping to trip over some mythological carrion doesn't appeal."




  "I understand that supposition.  However we are being entreated to return the bones to the Earth.  Whatever those bones may be.  *Here he looks to Lessea.*  I would find it pointless to be asked to return them, if they are already in a cave or underground."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, spryte magister*

*Phaern waits for the others to catch up to him temporaly speaking.  When he is finished his research he will retire to the tavern where he is to meet Kelthet.  Hopefully he has managed to find some of the other faces that appeared in their vision.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2003)

*Phaern, as darkness falls, you feel you've wrung as much information as possible out of the library for now.  And you're hungry.  Thanking your helpers, you return to the Rat's Breath.  However, Kelthet is nowhere to be found.  Questioning the innkeeper will get you that he left around noon to go to the Star Cross inn at the request of a messenger, along with another spryte.  The innkeeper will reluctantly give you directions to the inn.*

*Everyone else, your conversation lasts until it is beginning to turn dark.  But with darkness brings friends, as a pale-haired spryte dressed in brown and green comes flying through the door.  It's Phaern, for those who know him, and the spyrte from your dreams, if you do not.*


----------



## Jaws (Oct 13, 2003)

*Wil*



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *But with darkness brings friends, as a pale-haired spryte dressed in brown and green comes flying through the door.  It's Phaern, for those who know him, and the spyrte from your dreams, if you do not.*



"Ah, Phaern. It is a blessing to see you. I hope you can tell us some information about this quest that we are upon. Truly you can lead us the way. There must be some urgency because we have come together so quickly."

*Wil stands and waits for Phaern to answer. He is fidgeting in excitement.*

_I feel so... important. But I don't even compare to the people around me. What is my purpose?_


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

"Ah here everyone is, looks like the party started without me. Kelthet looks like you managed to find everyone, great work!  Darthallys good to see you and Atlas again. Wil, was it, I know I have met you once before and recognised you in the vision, good to see you again.  To answer your questions yes I believe that I have a lot of information that could help us, but I will get to that in a  moment.  Miss, it is a pleasure to meet you and Sir," he says looking at Indacalis, "I dont believe that we have met either, my name is Phaern Starspike."


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 14, 2003)

*Darthallys tried to keep up with the conversations for a while, but rapidly grew bored with speculation. Much like his 'lower' ancestors, the Razor Tongued prefers problems he can sink his teeth into. For the last several hours he's been chatting with a nearby bar wench, a world weary human wench who's just jaded enough to find Darthallys frank banter refreshing. It's very obvious to everyone, including the barmaid, that Darthallys is trying to convince her to warm his bed when her shift finally ends.*

     *Upon Phaern's arrival, Darthallys straitens up a bit, grinning at the Spryte. He cocks his head to the side, one ear dropping comically as he stares at familiar, if diminished features.* "Well, I'll be unbounded. Phaern! I didn't know you went and got coccooned. I didn't recognize you in all my hallucinations. What with this monkey getting bigger all the time and everone else getting smaller, I'm lucky to be able to keep track of friends at all."

     *He leans closer to the Magister,* "Phaern, I /really/ hope your information is good, because all that we've managed to determine is that this place has fairly decent friend fish, we've three good swordsmen, and that I am ruled by the basest of thoughts while Atlas is a sterling example of what we all could be if virtue ruled our hearts." *He waves his hand dismissingly,* "Well something like that."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

"Haha, yeah I guess it has been a while eh Darthallys.  Let me tell you its tons of fun being so small, you can get in to all sorts of new trouble.  Being at sea for the last year, I guess I have been a little out of touch with friends.  You will have to tell me what you have been upto for the past couple of years.  But looking around at this bunch it would seem that my information is rather urgent."

Phaern sets down his backpack and pulls out a big red book, well big for him anyhow.  The red book is leather bound with a small golden clasp on it and it looks like several faen runes worked into it.  He opens it and turns to the page that a thin piece of blue ribbon is marking.  The page contains notes in his small hand.

"Could someone get me a drink? If we are going to go through all of this it may take a while.  To begin with I remembered a ritual preformed by some who wish to be closer to the earth and started my search there.  I found a treasure trove at the university library.  From my notes here I have a lead on where to begin our search.  It appears that there is a cave near a small town not too far away - Ra-Toqu.  The stones of that cave are red in color and by following an underground tunnel from there we are on the 'Spine Road'.  Along that road we will encounter many rooms of colored stone from red, orange, yellow, green, blue and finally purple.  At the end my references speak of the 'Spine of the World' and the 'Shadow Serpent'." 

Phaern stops for a moment there to get the reactions for those assembled and really to take a breath and see about that drink.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 14, 2003)

"Could someone get me a drink? If we are going to go through all of this it may take a while.  To begin with I remembered a ritual preformed by some who wish to be closer to the earth and started my search there.  I found a treasure trove at the university library.  From my notes here I have a lead on where to begin our search.  It appears that there is a cave near a small town not too far away - Ra-Toqu.  The stones of that cave are red in color and by following an underground tunnel from there we are on the 'Spine Road'.  Along that road we will encounter many rooms of colored stone from red, orange, yellow, green, blue and finally purple.  At the end my references speak of the 'Spine of the World' and the 'Shadow Serpent'." 

Phaern stops for a moment there to get the reactions for those assembled and really to take a breath and see about that drink.[/QUOTE]

  *Atlas motions the waitress over for Phaern's order, letting her know he will handling the bill.  When Phaern finishes, Atlas is deeply perplexed.*  "So... We are to return stones or bones, to the earth.  When they are already in the earth?...."


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 14, 2003)

*Darthallys sighs and shakes his head, nodding toward Indacalis.* "I bet we're going back to the pup's cavern. I hate backtracking."

     *After drowning his rising resentment in a long draught of ale, he pauses to look at the rest of the group.* "My guess is that the mythical bones are those smashed pillars in the giant cavern of our dreams. Seems to me if all the support in that cavern go, there will be a big collapse, and who knows what sort of damage that could cause. I say we find that cavern, butcher whomsoever is destroying the columns, then try to figure out how to repair the damage."

     *Then the rather...direct Mage Blade grins and shrugs.* "Of course, I'm completely pulling this all out of the air and could be mistaken in all manner of ways, but at least my suggestion gives us a plan of action that doesn't involve me drinking myself sick and waking up in a pool of my own bile."

     *He winks and lifts his mug in a mock toast before draining the rest of it's frothy contents.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2003)

"Ah thank you Atlas. I am not entirely certain what the Bones of the Earth are, my research did not provide any answers about them.  However I did find a lot of information about the grayfolk, a race of people who live deep underground.  They seemed to be helpful to the other explorers whom I read about.  Indeed they were very knowledgable about the Spine Road that I mentioned.  They seemed very afraid of the 'Shadow Serpent' though.  Let me see if I can find the references here in my notes."  Phaern says as he accepts the drink Atlas ordered. After taking a deep gulp of his ale, he flips through his notes trying to find the relevant passage.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 14, 2003)

*Wil*



			
				Phaern said:
			
		

> "However I did find a lot of information about the grayfolk, a race of people who live deep underground.  They seemed to be helpful to the other explorers whom I read about.  Indeed they were very knowledgable about the Spine Road that I mentioned.  They seemed very afraid of the 'Shadow Serpent' though.  Let me see if I can find the references here in my notes."



"Grayfolk? Ji-Hecma and I never encountered any creatures going by that name in our adventures into the Dark Depths. But we didn't explore around this part of Dor-Erthenos. We only came to Ka-Rone for information or possible business opportunities."

*Wil starts pacing back and forth without even realizing it.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

"From my notes here is what I was able to find on the grayfolk. I managed to piece together that the grayfolk are a race of people that live underground, often never seeing the light of day. They seem to be faen-sized (Gomaer, the author of a book I read and a faen, makes several references to them as 'kin' in the broadest sense), with a keen knowledge of stone, mining, and fungi. Their skins are ashen-gray, and they can see in the dark as easily as the light. They also apparently have many natural enemies, from fierce and hungry predators to other intelligent races with even more vague descriptions such as "darkfolk" and "stonefolk." It appears the grayfolk were reluctant to speak to the authors I read, though it appeared that one of them either bribed or forced help from them most of the time, which explains the lack of information."

Flipping some more Phaern turns back the start of his investigation so that he can unravel it all for the assembled vision-companions.  He takes another deep gulp of his ale before continuing.

"At first I began looking for the phrase the Bones of the Earth.  What I found was a description of a place called the Spine of the World, as I mentioned before.  Here is the relevant information that I found on it. The book I found describes the place as an enormous chamber filled with staggeringly huge rock columns of every type of rock ever known. Secaras, the author, describes the place as being particularly beneficial for magic dealing with the earth, even healing magic of the Green. It also says that it saw many unusual phenomona in the chamber, and thought that perhaps very powerful beings either had been there or even continued to live there. There was even a picture.  I have not done it justice with my rendering here, but it was THE chamber that we saw in the vision."

Pausing again for a moment to drink some more of his ale, Phaern continues.

"Though the directions the book gave were annoyingly vague, a few things were clear. Apparently one can begin underground at almost any place to start out going there. Three clear landmarks that indicate that one is on the right path are 'The Lair of the Shadow Serpant,' the 'Twilight Chamber,' and 'The Sunless City of Grayfolk.' It was those three things that I searched for next."

Phaern stops again and drinks more of his ale.  A little excited at the prospect of sharing all this information he has not been paying attention to how much he has drank.  He looks up at the assembled group taking more stock of them.  Looking around at Atlas, Darthallys, Kelthet, Wil, and the other spryte, he realises that the other Sibeccai has been introduced and indeed was not a part of the vision. He looks questioningly at his friend Darthallys.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

*Phaern, as you look up at the strange sibeccai you hear an echo of the stone voice in your head.*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 15, 2003)

*Kelthet merely listens to most of the conversation, as Phaern describes the bounty of information he's found.*

"So...This cavern would seem to be the end, and we have a path to travel there?  Is there more that we need plan?  It would seem that it were time to share stories, then begin the quest in the morning?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

Phaern shakes his head for a moment, clearing the voice.  Obviously this Sibeccai has a part to play in this all and it would appear that even Darthallys accepts him as part of the group or he would have said something by now.

"The one thing that the books I read did not cover was what the Bones of the Earth were.  If we are to return them perhaps we might need them before setting out on the quest.  Or perhaps they are already somewhere down there and we need to find them on our quest.  One thought I had was perhaps the grayfolk would be able to give us more information on that particular topic."


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 15, 2003)

*Darthallys, already privately and not so privately lamenting the need to backtrack to the caverns, almost misses Phaern's questioning look. Blinking, he looks down at himself, then back up at Phaern again before his eyes widen in understanding as he gestures toward Indacalis.* 

     "Ooooohhhh... You don't know the pup yet. Yeah...that's one on me too. His name is Indacalis, and he's apparently a Greenbond who had the same visions we did, except he saw us and we didn't see him. Cursed if I know why. Course, I'm more than happy to travel with a Greenbond, seeing as I have this unforetunately knack to get myself into fight for no good reason. For instance, I've been fighting down the urge to go beat that smelly ruffian unconscious just so I can drown him in a bathtub all night."

     *Darthallys nods his head toward a burly looking chap sitting a table or two over who smells like most hard working humans in this world do...bad. And, of course, being Darthallys, he doesn't lower his voice one whit while proclaiming his violent desires toward the burly, if malodorous, human.*

     "And before you get started, Atlas, I'm kidding about the drowning part. As if I'd soil perfectly good bathwater with the unconscious form of a onion eater who doesn't understand why other people feel a need to wash thier hindquarters after making waste."

     *It should come as no surprise to anyone that Darthallys motions to the bar wench for a refill.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 15, 2003)

Corinthi     "And before you get started said:
			
		

> "Hmm,  did someone mention that they didn't imbibe too much while on a mission?  Now who was that?..."  muses Atlas.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 15, 2003)

*Darthallys turns slowly to peer up at Atlas, the cast of his canine features somewhat thoughtful.*

"Well,  assume you're implying that I said that, but frankly I can't remember. Between the hours of pointless chitchat, the concern that at any moment some sorceror will invade my mind with a vision of a blasted cave, and the omnipresent stench of self righteousness, I'm lucky I can still string together a coherent thought. Furthermore, it's obvious that we're not going to actually /do/ anything tonight, as such, I'm free to drink myself half to death tonight, so long as I'm conscious and alert in the morn. Assuming, of course, my oversized and lackwitted nursemaid doesn't have too strong an objection."

"My suggestion is that we all attempt to enjoy one of our last nights in civilizations, for tomorrow we should set out for Ra-Toqu and begin exploring these caves. I've a hunch that the answers we seek will be resting in the earth itself. Call it faith in the information Phaern has provided."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 15, 2003)

*Leesea listens carefully to every word of Phaern's findings...to the point that she would be able to recall neary any detail verbatim should the need arise.  She is particularly intrigued by the grayfolk.  A race that lives exclusively underground may have information that could help lead her to Dorth Manor and eventually the Grythsm Focus, aside from the more pressing matter of the Bones of the Earth.*

"Well, this all sounds fine," she says to the group.  "You can definitely count me in for this journey into the cave.  If you would excuse me for a few minutes, I'm going to see if I can't find a little bit more information in the akashic memory.  Phaern has given us a few clues that can help me focus my search."

*Leesea will fly up into the rafters of the tavern and find a somewhat out of the way spot in which to meditate.  Through mental exercise, she tunes out the background noise and begins to focus on the 'Spine of the World' as she delves into the akashic memory.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Phaern, spryte magister*

"Alright so tomorrow it is then. I have more notes that we can discuss tomorrow on our journey out if you like or any of you who want to can take a look at them."

"So to the success of our new expedition together!" Phaern says raising his glass to those around offering his toast.  After clinking mugs, he will order another. Provided there are no more questions about his research, he will try to out drink Darthallys getting completely wasted and utterly defeated in the mean time.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

*Darthallys, the human at the bar seemed even farther along in his cups than you, and didn't seem to hear your otherwise inexcusable comment.  Freed from your duties as listener to strange lore for the moment, the tavern wench you've been eyeing all night plumps herself down on your lap after putting another mug of ale on the table.*

*Leesea, you ponder long and hard, the sounds of revelry below you falling away and you look deep into memories not your own.  You realize that _spoiler_


Spoiler



the Spine of the World is a place of profound power, perhaps even to the point of being the foundation of the Green!  If the "bones" of the Spine must be returned, perhaps it is not a physical object, but rather the bones must be set in their proper place.*  

*From the vision you realize that the pillars you saw are far too large to be moved by less than thousands of mortal hands.  There must be some other way to return them to their place, though such a way would require a great sacrifice to restore the place of the Green to balance...


_spoiler_*

*Phaern, despite the fact that Darthallys is already one and a half sheets to the wind, you quickly surpass him on the Star Cross's excellent mead.  You're going to have a wicked head in the morning, that's for certain.*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 15, 2003)

*Kelthet tries to join in the conversation and the carousing, but he is clearly out of his element.  After perhaps half an hour, he excuses himself, and asks Phaern for a copy of the information, that he might study it for a while.  He finds a time to meet in the morning, and then heads upstairs.  He'll study the book carefully, then go to bed.  If there is a stone floor, or a hearth, he will bed down there.  If not, he'll sleep on the bed as normal, but not sleep well.*


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 15, 2003)

*As Leesea's consciousness returns to the room, she shakes her head in amazement.  It has been rare in her experience to view memories of something so profound.  She is both humbled and daunted; very much wondering at her role in what may come.*

*She flies back down to the table and finds that things have already broken up for the night.  She has little interest in drinking herself under the table on the night before beginning a potentially long journey.  She flies briefly past Kelthet.*

"I'll meet you all back here in the morning," she says.  "I want to sleep another night in my own bed and will need to gather up the rest of my travel gear anyway.  Good night."

*Leesea flies off to her apartment and will do exactly as she told Kelthet she would.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 16, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Darthallys, the human at the bar seemed even farther along in his cups than you, and didn't seem to hear your otherwise inexcusable comment.  Freed from your duties as listener to strange lore for the moment, the tavern wench you've been eyeing all night plumps herself down on your lap after putting another mug of ale on the table.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2003)

*OOC:*


  The barmaid does have other plans.  Let's just say she "goes to get him cleaned up."  In her room of course.  And we'll just fade to black on the rest of that.  Though Darthally's purse will be lighter by a gold or two in the morning.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 16, 2003)

*Darthallys awakens the next morning, slightly before dawn. The sounds from the kitchen's morning preparations rouse the lightly sleeping Sibeccai. He stretches slowly, lanky form sprawling across the entirety of the bed. Noting the lack of another form in the bed, his lips curl upwards slightly, content. He rests there for a moment, silently contemplating the relationship between bar wenches and the ale they serve. It seems to him that the more watered down the beer, the more friendly the wench.*

     *Moving slowly, as not to disturb the sediment flowing about the bottom of his skull, Darthallys unpacks a small gilded water bowl and fills it from a clay pitcher by the window. He kneels before the bowl, his morning absolutions resembling more of a prayer than anything else. He carefully washes his face, his ears, his teeth, and his hands, before rising and tossing the soiled water out into the street below. Oddly enough, his fur is carefully groomed and spotless, with non of the ghastly stench of sweat that follows a hard night of drinking and wenching.*

     *Similiar attention is given to his rainment and boots. Then he checks his purse. A few coins short of what he remembers spending, but well within the bounds of a night of wenching. Finally, he turns to his Athame. Hanging from a peg on the wall, the vicious looking blade hangs in it's scabbard, looking vaguely decorative in the sparce room. Darthallys crosses the room, reaching to pluck the blade from it's roost. The fur along his forearm tingles as his palm nears the hilt before actually standing on end as he actually draws forth the Kopesh from it's leather prison. Here, alone in his room, Darthallys allows himself to tremble faintly at the power coursing between him as his Athame. He slowly walks back into the center of the room, estimating the space he has to work within.*

     *After a series of deep, focusing breathes, Darthallys begins his dance. A medative and martial kata, designed to hone not his body, but his spirit. The exercise is slow and graceful. One might almost call it  sensual, were the focus of the Sibeccai's devotion not a hefty piece of steel forged for the simple purpose of destroying life in a vicious, fleshrending manner.* 

     *Nearly an hour later, Darthallys resheathes his weapon, focused and refreshed for the day ahead. He swiftly dresses, and checks his appearance in a small handheld mirror. Perhaps were he distastefully nude, like most bipedal races, one might note dark rings around his eyes, or a slight pallor to his complexion. However, fur conceals a multitude of sins. With a respectable appearance, and a headache that's merely a dull roar, he gathers his belongings and heads downstairs, intending to eat a hearty breakfast before setting out on some fool's errand.*

     *As he heads out into the commons, he considers what he heard the night before about subterranean people. If they mine, maybe they have riches and will pay handsomely for setting a few bones. Sufficive to say, Darthallys' smile is genuine as he arrives for breakfast.*


----------



## Jaws (Oct 16, 2003)

*Wil*



			
				Darthallys said:
			
		

> *As he heads out into the commons, he considers what he heard the night before about subterranean people. If they mine, maybe they have riches and will pay handsomely for setting a few bones. Sufficive to say, Darthallys' smile is genuine as he arrives for breakfast.*



*Wil has breakfast waiting for the party. He already ate and is now enjoying an exotic beverage that supposedly hails all the way from the Jungles of Naveradel. It looks like he is ready to travel.*

"Good Morning Darthallys. Did you have another successful venture between the sheets? Sit. Eat. You need to replenish your energy for I believe we will be on the move once more. I hope Leesea was able to squeeze some more info out of the akashic memory. How that works is beyond my comprehension. I hope the others get the move on. Otherwise their food will get cold. Ji-Hecma was always getting on my case about how you can always get the most done in the early hours of the sun."

*Wil continues sipping his drink and seems to be lost in thought as he unknowningly watches Darthallys eat.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

*Phaern arrives somewhat later than the others.  He sees Wil and Darthallys are already there scarfing down a full meal.  At the though of eating his stomach turns again.  The bright light streaming in through the windows seems entirely too bright to be real and the din of the early morning crowd is giving him a nasty ringing headache.  Apparently he drank too much, must have been fun though because he really cant remember much of it.*

"Morning. I think that Vogrim, the Tin God has been appeased for today." Phaern grunts weakly.  He flits down to the spot next Darthallys and tries to put on a bright face but fails miserably.  When the barmaid comes he orders two cups of coffee hoping that they will quiet the stampede in his head.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 17, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Phaern arrives somewhat later than the others.  He sees Wil and Darthallys are already there scarfing down a full meal.  At the though of eating his stomach turns again.  The bright light streaming in through the windows seems entirely too bright to be real and the din of the early morning crowd is giving him a nasty ringing headache.  Apparently he drank too much, must have been fun though because he really cant remember much of it.*
> 
> "Morning. I think that Vogrim, the Tin God has been appeased for today." Phaern grunts weakly.  He flits down to the spot next Darthallys and tries to put on a bright face but fails miserably.  When the barmaid comes he orders two cups of coffee hoping that they will quiet the stampede in his head.




  *Atlas descends the stairs and joins the trio in a hearty breakfast.*  "I hope Lessea arrives soon.  I am most interested to learn how bones in the earth are returned to the earth."  *Atlas keeps a sharp eye on the door, while listening to the idle converstation at the table.*


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 17, 2003)

*As he slides into his seat, Darthallys quirks a brow slightly at the obviously nervous Runethane. Claiming his plate and untensils, he begins cutting his food into small portions before he eats.*

"Wil, that fine lady and I spent most of the night discussing all many of weighty philosophies. One might think her a Faen for all the gods she was calling upon."

*He pauses to eat a bit of his food before nodding,* "A meal fit for a Giant...and I mean a Giant with taste. The oxen I'm travelling with will eat just about anything he can fit in his mouth. Your giant had taste. He's missed,, that's for certain."

*Darthallys continues to eat, smiling as the Phaern arrives looking just about undead. With enough sympathy in his largely athrophied heart to speak softly, he offers a gentle,* "Phaern, I was most impressed by your performance last night. A performance I doubt I could have managed at your size. You can rest half in by sling as we travel if you like, so long as you spew foulness neither on me nor my possessions. I don't like anyone enough to bear that insult. If we had enough time before our journey, I'd introduce you to a woman I know who does the most amazing things with her fingers and oil. A half hour in her care and you'd forget all about the fact that both your head and guts are three sizes too large right now."



			
				Atlas said:
			
		

> *Atlas descends the stairs and joins the trio in a hearty breakfast.* "I hope Lessea arrives soon. I am most interested to learn how bones in the earth are returned to the earth." *Atlas keeps a sharp eye on the door, while listening to the idle converstation at the table.*




The Sibeccai shrugs, "Eh, who cares? I mean, it's a peculiar puzzle to be certain, but that does not change one very important fact. Atlas, you and I are not men of mystery. We are men of action. Our lot is not to dwell on the metaphysical, but to live in the physical. Let those more qualified wonder about the reasons and whyfors. You and I will continue to do what we do best. We will take action and keep the thinkers alive long enough to tell us what to do. Assuming we can keep Phaern away from the front lines. Sometimes I wonder if his true path is that of the unfettered, and he just pretends to use the staff to keep us off balance."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 17, 2003)

*Leesea arrives at the tavern in the middle of breakfast.  She is dressed in stylish yet pratical travel garb with a small assortment of miniature travel gear slung carefully between her wings.*

"Good morning, kids!" she says with syrupy sweetness, feigning ignorance of the collected hangovers seated at the table.  "How is the breakfast here?  I could sure use a hearty breakfast."

*She starts to devour an entire slice of bacon, washing in down with milk.*

"Oh, I have some wonderful news to announce!" she says between mouthfuls of food.  "While I was out yesterday, a messanger left a letter at my apartment from my husband.  He says that our daughter Hallie just gave birth to her first child - Glynnis.  That means I'm finally a grandmother!  Oh, surely this is a good omen for starting an adventure.  I'll have to try to find a suitable gift while we're out."

"And speaking of our little adventure," she continues.  "I learned a little more about the Spine of the World through the akashic memory last night.  It seems to have a remarkably powerful connection to the Green...might even be the source of it in this world.  I'm not quite sure what to make of that.  And while the memories were vague, I can say that the 'bones' are not necessarily physical objects...or at least not in the sense of needing to be recovered.  I got the impression that they are more something that needs to be set right.  Not quite sure how, but I think it's enough to keep us from pursuing a fictional something up here on the surface."


[ooc - I'll be out of town for a few days and may not be able to post much.  Will tag along, chipper in her grandmotherly glow.]


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 17, 2003)

*Kelthet also rises early in the morning, much like Darthallys, though he doesn't feel nearly so bad.  He went to bed early, and has risen just before dawn.  Clad only in dark gray breeches, he seats himself crosslegged on the floor in the center of his room, having pushed back all the furniture he could to clear a space.  He places a small bowl in the center of the room, filled with spring water, and sprinkles a handful of iron filings into the bowl.  After several moments of ritualistic gestures, he drinks the water from the bowl, and opens his eyes.*

He then stands up, stretches his arms and legs, and concentrates for a moment as a greatswords coalesces into being in his hands.  He smiles comfortably, and limbers up, swinging the sword in slow circles.  After a few moments, he begins to sing very softly, and there is a shimmer in the air around him.  He continues to practice, growing more and more intricate as he does, until the sun has been up for perhaps an hour, and he is sweating profusely.  A quick pass with his hand across his face, and he is once again cleaned and dirt-free (OOC: Casting Hygiene), and he puts on his travelling clothes, dons his pack, and heads downstairs, where he quietly joins the table*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2003)

*Phaern and Darthallys, the barkeep will offer you a packet of powder for a couple silver.  He calls it "Alchemist's Mercy, and dissolved in juice or water makes an effective cure for a hangover.  Several other patrons are partaking of it.*

*The day today is somewhat sunny, and fairly warm.  Decent traveling weather, provided one gets started before noon.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

*Phaern accepts the powder and the juice gratefully.  He asks for a couple of extra packets provided that the first one does the trick.  While we wait for the strange Sibeccai greenbond to arrive, Phaern asks quietly, 

"I think it may be time to head out towards the caverns as soon as we have all gathered and eaten.  I still have a significant number of notes about what we are up against.  Kelthet, having looked through my book last night, is there anything that I missed in my summary yesterday?" 









*OOC:*


dead_radish the spoiler sections that I took note of are on the 1st and 2nd pages of this thread.  I recorded them all and you have read my notes, so feel free to read those spoilers.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 20, 2003)

*Darthallys raises a hand toward the barkeep, fending off his gesture of 'Mercy'.*

"Many thanks, but I'm afraid a man much wiser than I told me that all actions have consequence. It's facing those consequences that makes us stronger. Of course, it helps that I'm both masochistic and stupid enough to listen to that advice. I swore long ago that the day I couldn't handle my hangover was the day I'd give up drinking."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> *Darthallys raises a hand toward the barkeep, fending off his gesture of 'Mercy'.*
> 
> "Many thanks, but I'm afraid a man much wiser than I told me that all actions have consequence. It's facing those consequences that makes us stronger. Of course, it helps that I'm both masochistic and stupid enough to listen to that advice. I swore long ago that the day I couldn't handle my hangover was the day I'd give up drinking."



  *The barkeep roars with laughter at you comment, which doesn't help your head much.  But he does add another few links of sausage to your plate, and pours you a large mug of cold spring water.*

"If yer lookin' for the more 'natural' cure, there's a nice horse trough in the stableyard, full of cold water," he offers genially, "That worked for me before the missus started making the Mercy."


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 20, 2003)

*The wince that flickers across Darthallys' features is subtle and largely concealed by his fur, but it's harder to mistake the slight flinting of his eyes.*

"I appreciate your gesture and your warm demeanor, good sir. Although your good food and fresh water is appreciated more, if you catch my meaning. I'll consider visiting your 'horse trough' on my way out. Your concern for my continued well being is truly touching."

*Anyone who knows Darthallys knows that he'd rather be knifed in the stomach than dunk his head in some filthy trough. The very thought is repungant to the somewhat obsessively neat mageblade. On the plus side, before he began travelling with Atlas, he'd have already threatened the man with dismemberment for even suggesting such a thing. Instead he's attempting to be civil to the overly friendly glorified servant.*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 20, 2003)

*Kelthet looks up at Phaern, his eyes gleaming.*  "Simply that this could be an amazing adventure!  That place...I have never heard of anything like it.  It sounds amazing, simply incredible.  The stones, the crystal paths, even that giant Serpent!  And the caves nearby, they should lead us there...."  *Kelthet breaks off, his eyes faraway.  "It should be an amazing trek, I think, and worth anything it may cost us.  I...we should go.  As soon as possible, I think.  We will need to be cautious, once we enter, and watch for the traps, and the veins.  But I feel we should be up to the task."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

*Phaern replies to Kelthet's enthusiasm, "I agree, this sounds like it will be a wonderful adventure.  I can't wait to get right into the thick of things.  This is going to be a lot of fun!"  It would appear that the Mercy did the trick as Phaern looks like he is back in the land of the living and his joyous self again. *

*Phaern smiles at Darthallys conversation now that he knows the drug works.  He knew the Sibeccai would never accept anything like that, though Phaern knows that Darthallys certainly has a lot of fun while drunk out of his mind.  In a way he looks up to the glib man, atleast for his ability to hold his liquor and his sword.*

*Phaern takes his book back from Kelthet when it is offered and opens up to the page where he made notes.  He crosses out the entries that have already been completed.  He then flips to the next page and makes an entry in his journal about the night he has had and the discoveries that Leesea has brought to the table.  Any one else reading this entry would find a rather emphatic and probably exagerated description of how much he consumed vs Darthallys and the miraculous wonders of Mercy.*


----------



## Jaws (Oct 21, 2003)

*Wil*



> "Oh, I have some wonderful news to announce!" she says between mouthfuls of food. "While I was out yesterday, a messanger left a letter at my apartment from my husband. He says that our daughter Hallie just gave birth to her first child - Glynnis. That means I'm finally a grandmother! Oh, surely this is a good omen for starting an adventure. I'll have to try to find a suitable gift while we're out."



"Congratulations, Leesea! There is a glow about you.

Now that we have eaten, it is time to complete this quest."

*Wil saddles his horse and packs his mule. It didn't take long as there wasn't much to re-pack. He waits patiently for the others to lead the way.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 21, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> "Congratulations, Leesea! There is a glow about you.
> 
> Now that we have eaten, it is time to complete this quest."
> 
> *Wil saddles his horse and packs his mule. It didn't take long as there wasn't much to re-pack. He waits patiently for the others to lead the way.*




 "Yes, it is always a joyous occassion, when new life comes into the world."  *Atlas is already packed and ready to go.  It is one benefit from being an ox. *


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 21, 2003)

*Darthallys grins as he rises to his feet.*

"Not sure how I feel about you being a grandmother Leesea. You've always struck me as younger than that. Course, that's probably just a sign that I'm crass enough to judge books by thier covers, eh? Congratulations regardless, I only hope your decendants share some small fraction of the grace with which you were born."

*He flashes a quick wink at the spryte them turns toward the doorway.*

"I agree with the Runethane. It's time to begin this. The sooner we mend the bones, the sooner our dreams will once again be our own. And I'm hoping for good loot along the way. They have gems underground, yes? I've always been fond of Emeralds."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

Phaern flits over to Leesea to offer his congratulations too. "Leesea, I will be compiling a history of our travels.  Remind me to make an illustrated copy for you when I am finished, I too would like to give a present to your daughter and her new grandchild.  I would love to pass on our adventures to the young of our community." With all of the excitement of learning to fly, Phaern hadnt realised some of the things that he missed out on, like children.  He hopes that Leesea wont think him too forward for wanting to give a present to her grandchild too.

With everyone getting packed up, Phaern says with a big grin, "Hey can I hitch a ride with any one?  I am light honest. Oh hey did we need to pick up any supplies before we head out.  Might be a good idea to make sure we have lots of light and rope and stuff for spelunking."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 22, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Phaern flits over to Leesea to offer his congratulations too. "Leesea, I will be compiling a history of our travels.  Remind me to make an illustrated copy for you when I am finished, I too would like to give a present to your daughter and her new grandchild.  I would love to pass on our adventures to the young of our community." With all of the excitement of learning to fly, Phaern hadnt realised some of the things that he missed out on, like children.  He hopes that Leesea wont think him too forward for wanting to give a present to her grandchild too.
> 
> With everyone getting packed up, Phaern says with a big grin, "Hey can I hitch a ride with any one?  I am light honest. Oh hey did we need to pick up any supplies before we head out.  Might be a good idea to make sure we have lots of light and rope and stuff for spelunking."




  "I don't mind a hitchiker, after all I am but a beast of burden"  *he says laughing while looking at Darthallys.*  "Just be ready to fly if there is trouble."  He says seriously, to the sprite.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 22, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "I don't mind a hitchiker, after all I am but a beast of burden"  *he says laughing while looking at Darthallys.*  "Just be ready to fly if there is trouble."  He says seriously, to the sprite.




     *Darthallys snorts with an equal mix of good humor and derision at Atlas' jest.*

     "Paugh! A pack mule has a better disposition, is easier to feed, and smells better. That said, I do already have you, so there's no reason to by a mule. Of course, now that Atlas has co cunningly brought up the topic of carrying capacity, should anyone have bulky items they'd rather not carry, I've some space in my sling. My sling bag is cunningly enchanted to be larger within than without, and it's weight never varies, regardless of how full I stuff it. While I intend to use the bag to hoard my treasures, should I find any, for the time being, I shall shall my space with the rest of you."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 22, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Phaern flits over to Leesea to offer his congratulations too. "Leesea, I will be compiling a history of our travels.  Remind me to make an illustrated copy for you when I am finished, I too would like to give a present to your daughter and her new grandchild.  I would love to pass on our adventures to the young of our community." With all of the excitement of learning to fly, Phaern hadnt realised some of the things that he missed out on, like children.  He hopes that Leesea wont think him too forward for wanting to give a present to her grandchild too.
> [/color]





"Thanks everyone," Leesea says as she continues to beam.  "And Phaern, that offer is simply too much.  Let's see how this adventure turns out, first.  No sense getting ahead of ourselves.

"I'm ready when everyone else is," she continues.  "Like Phaern, I'll probably have to ride double with someone else, but I don't take up much space."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 22, 2003)

*Kelthet too is packed - he came downstairs with his pack (he hadn't actually unpack any of his few belongings in the first place), but all his gear and clothes are cleaned and well kept today.*

*As everyone begins to make preparations to leave, he stands up.*  "We do need some supplies, I think - rope, lanterns, provisions.  Anything else we could need?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

*You can find basic supplies at one or more general stores; they do a brisk business with both returning and departing sailors.*

*Once on the road, it will take you no more than part of the morning to get to Ra-Toqu.  Whilst on the road, Phaern, you have a bit of a strange realization.  The books you read by Grayclaw and his oathsworn were nearly a hundred years old.  By extension you realize that the Fountain of Beer tavern mentioned must be that old if not older.  Most peculiar.  That makes it the oldest tavern in the land...  Huh.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2003)

From the back of Atlas' horse, Phaern voices his ruminations. "You know I was just thinking.  During my studies I read about a man called Grayclaw and his oathsworn bodyguard.  It was from them that I picked up on the connection with Ra-Toqu and the caves.  They had mentioned a bar named Fountain of Beer and when I went searching for it a young librarian mentioned he knew of it.  But you see these books were written like 100 years ago.  Maybe we should stop there and see if there are any clues.  It wouldnt be that long a stop promise." He says with a slightly sheepish grin which is gone quickly.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 23, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> From the back of Atlas' horse, Phaern voices his ruminations. "You know I was just thinking.  During my studies I read about a man called Grayclaw and his oathsworn bodyguard.  It was from them that I picked up on the connection with Ra-Toqu and the caves.  They had mentioned a bar named Fountain of Beer and when I went searching for it a young librarian mentioned he knew of it.  But you see these books were written like 100 years ago.  Maybe we should stop there and see if there are any clues.  It wouldnt be that long a stop promise." He says with a slightly sheepish grin which is gone quickly.




*Atlas looks back and forth*  "horse, what horse?  Let me know if you find a beast that would support my mass, other than in the dream world."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2003)

"I am sure one of those massive radonts, the giant cavalry ride into battle would support you no problem, but if we are walking then I can certainly keep up on the wing.  Though if you will have me, a perch on your shoulder would be welcome." Phaern replies with a grin.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 23, 2003)

*Wil*



			
				Phaern said:
			
		

> From the shoulder of Atlas, Phaern voices his ruminations. "You know I was just thinking.  During my studies I read about a man called Grayclaw and his oathsworn bodyguard.  It was from them that I picked up on the connection with Ra-Toqu and the caves.  They had mentioned a bar named Fountain of Beer and when I went searching for it a young librarian mentioned he knew of it.  But you see these books were written like 100 years ago.  Maybe we should stop there and see if there are any clues.  It wouldnt be that long a stop promise."



"The Fountain of Beer was where Atlas, Darthallys, and I were staying at when the final dream vision came upon us and we learned of each other in this expedition. The next morning is when Indacalis met us for the first time. Strange indeed. I wonder if that bar's foundation is made from these so called 'bones of the earth'. I'm sure Darthallys would be willing to question the barmaids some more."

*Wil smiles and winks at Darthallys.*


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 23, 2003)

*The Razor Tongued One's ears perk up a bit at Wil's suggestion.*

"It would be a grim task indeed, however, I'm prepared to engage in /all/ manner of unsavory activities to bring this quest to a satisfactory close."

*He grins and looks about the group, but the grin falters a bit as he looks to Leesea. His brushy brows draw closer together.*

"Hrmph. For some reason it's not nearly as entertaining to be lewd and sophomoric around a grandmother. Something seems unnatural about that." *He shakes his head.* "Irregardless, if you feel something could be discovered at the Inn, we could stop for lunch and last minute provisions."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 24, 2003)

*Kelthet's brow furrows as well, and he speaks hesitantly*  "I...I don't know if you could make something from the Bones.  Or if you should....  It wouldn't be right.  But they may not be something you can remove....That room itself, it was amazing...."

*He then trails off, and continues walking along, staring around at the scenery*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2003)

*As you arrive in Ra-Toqu, the sun shines on the small town.  Somewhat old, and mostly supported by farming, it's a fairly quiet town, most of the time.*

*Assuming you go to the Fountain of Beer, it's a sturdily-constructed building of wood and stone, looking as quite as old as Phaern thinks it might be.  It's clearly a popular place, and fairly large, with a second story, a bathhouse, stable, an ample common room, and its own kitchen.  Inside the day innkeeper is finishing up polishing some glasses, while a serving wench sweeps some dirt out a side door into the stableyard.  In the large fireplace a large pot of gruel simmers fitfully, and the smell of baking bread fills the air.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 25, 2003)

Phaern enters the tavern admiring the antiquity of the building.  He approaches the innkeeper at the bar and asks, "Good day sir.  I am on the trail of some explorers who passed this way some 100 years ago and I was curious if there were any local legends about them.  Their names were Gomaer Grayclaw, a spryte, and Crothar a litorian bodyguard of Grayclaw's.  They would have been interested in the Red Caves near here.  They mentioned your fine establishment, which led me and my companions here."  Phaern looks a little nervous at having been so upfront, but he really couldnt think of another way to approach the subject.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 25, 2003)

*Darthyallys is more than comfortable allowing Phaern to gather information. His method for doing so usually involves blood and tears and it's a bit too early in the day for that. Instead, he walks up to the barwench, intent on her labors.*

     "Pardon my crass interuption of your preparations for the coming day, m'dear. My companions and I have been travelling for most of the morn and are in dire need of refreshment and repast. If you'd be so kind as to arrange a quick meal, I would be most..." *He glances her up and down.* "Pleased to make it worth your time."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 25, 2003)

*As they approach town, Kelthet becomes more and more excited, but also more and more withdrawn.  He is almost smiling by the time the reach the town, but not talking to anyone at all.  When they reach the tavern, he hovers near the door, not taking a seat, and waits for Phaern to discover what he can, so they can move on.*


----------



## Jaws (Oct 26, 2003)

*Wil*

*Wil paces back and forth impatiently. He smiles at the innkeeper hoping for quick reply to Phaern.*

_Come on. Come on. You have been good to us so far Mr. Innkeeper Sir. Don't let us down now._

*Wil is unconsciously running his finger upon his chest in a very practiced pattern.*


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 26, 2003)

*Leesea follows Phaern and listens to his exchange with the innkeep.  She's fascinated by the level of detail that the spryte managed to find and resolves to peruse his notes when they get some downtime.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Phaern enters the tavern admiring the antiquity of the building.  He approaches the innkeeper at the bar and asks, "Good day sir.  I am on the trail of some explorers who passed this way some 100 years ago and I was curious if there were any local legends about them.  Their names were Gomaer Grayclaw, a spryte, and Crothar a litorian bodyguard of Grayclaw's.  They would have been interested in the Red Caves near here.  They mentioned your fine establishment, which led me and my companions here."  Phaern looks a little nervous at having been so upfront, but he really couldnt think of another way to approach the subject.



  *The innkeeper looks somewhat astonished at your request, but ponders it for a moment.*

"Hrumm...  I don't know much about that.  Never did care much for history.  But there's a fellow I know, and it might know something.  It's a mojh you see, old as anything.  Uncanny fellow, keeps to itself, but doesn't bother nobody.  It's never done anybody any harm as far as I know.  Lykis is it's name, it lives on the east side of town, between the baker and the tailor," the innkeeper says thoughtfully.



			
				Corinthi said:
			
		

> *Darthyallys is more than comfortable allowing Phaern to gather information. His method for doing so usually involves blood and tears and it's a bit too early in the day for that. Instead, he walks up to the barwench, intent on her labors.*
> 
> "Pardon my crass interuption of your preparations for the coming day, m'dear. My companions and I have been travelling for most of the morn and are in dire need of refreshment and repast. If you'd be so kind as to arrange a quick meal, I would be most..." *He glances her up and down.* "Pleased to make it worth your time."



  *The girl flushes slightly, then nods and dashes off to the kitchen.  She returns with several slices of warm bread, a small ball of butter in a dish, a small pot of honey, and a bowl of blueberries.*

"I can get you porriage if you want it, and we have mead, ale, and cider to drink," she says as she puts the things on the table.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2003)

Phaern thanks the man, handing him a few silver coins for this information and the meal that his companion has ordered. Returning to the others he says, "Seems like there might be something in this trip into the village after all.  This gentlemen has informed me that there might be someone that knows something about the explorers that I read out in my research.  After lunch we shall visit this Lykis, a Mojh according to the barkeep."


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 27, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *The girl flushes slightly, then nods and dashes off to the kitchen.  She returns with several slices of warm bread, a small ball of butter in a dish, a small pot of honey, and a bowl of blueberries.*
> 
> "I can get you porriage if you want it, and we have mead, ale, and cider to drink," she says as she puts the things on the table.




*Grinning at the good natured wench, Darthallys nods, reaching out to brush away a stray lock of hair from the girl's forehead.*

"I'll trust your judgment, my dear. If you think the porridge is good, I'll try it. As to drinks, mead for myself, a bit of watered wine for that Spryte (*points to Phaern), and cider for the others. Honest, myself and my Spryte friend had a bit too much to drink last night, and need a bit of something...sweet to take the edge off."

*He tosses the girl a sly wink as he sits and begins buttering a slice of bread with a dagger drawn from his boot.*


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 27, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Phaern thanks the man, handing him a few silver coins for this information and the meal that his companion has ordered. Returning to the others he says, "Seems like there might be something in this trip into the village after all.  This gentlemen has informed me that there might be someone that knows something about the explorers that I read out in my research.  After lunch we shall visit this Lykis, a Mojh according to the barkeep."




*Darthallys wrinkles his nose a touch at this unsettling development.*

"Mojh? Bahh. Foul abominations. Never met one of those blasted creatures that wasn't up to something. Perhaps it'd be wise if I tag along to this interview. If the scaly cur tries anything I can have him unconscious and bleeding in seconds. In fact, it'd probably be easier getting the information from it if we rough it up a bit first, you know, just to show we're not to be trifled with. A few broken bones usually convinces people to put aside thier silly obfuscations."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 27, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> *Darthallys wrinkles his nose a touch at this unsettling development.*
> 
> "Mojh? Bahh. Foul abominations. Never met one of those blasted creatures that wasn't up to something. Perhaps it'd be wise if I tag along to this interview. If the scaly cur tries anything I can have him unconscious and bleeding in seconds. In fact, it'd probably be easier getting the information from it if we rough it up a bit first, you know, just to show we're not to be trifled with. A few broken bones usually convinces people to put aside thier silly obfuscations."




*Leesea gives Darthallys a sharp look.*

"Good information knows no racial bounds, my predjudiced young man," she says sternly.  "And I trust that last comment was merely ill humor.  Remember, we're on a specific quest and I've got a grandson to visit once we're done...so let's try not to do anything that might jeopardize it."


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Darthallys looks toward Leesea for a moment, his eyes unreadable, then he smiles broadly, perhaps showing a few too many teeth.*

"Of course, my apologies. Sometimes I forget myself and the company I keep. I've no doubts the Mojh may know something. I just worry about the price of such information and what he may have already done with it. Afterall, apparently something is disturbing the bones and I find it oddly convenient that we've bumped into this scaled abom..."

*He pauses to clear his throat.*

"This learned Mojh who just happens to know something useful. If you'd rather I stay out of the meeting while the elder members of our esteemed band question the sage, I will happily await the startling revelations you'll return with."


----------



## Jaws (Oct 27, 2003)

*Wil*

*Wil sits after hearing the innkeeper. He pops some blueberries into his mouth and drinks some cider. Wil is talking with his mouth full.*

"I think we should all meet Lykis. To show that we are serious. But I think Darthallys should keep his mouth shut."

*Wil slaps Darthallys on the back and gives him a pleadful smirk.*

"He does have a point. We need be cautious. Lykis might be willing to help us but could be a threat."

*Wil's fingers and teeth are stained purple from the blueberries.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> *Wil sits after hearing the innkeeper. He pops some blueberries into his mouth and drinks some cider. Wil is talking with his mouth full.*
> 
> "I think we should all meet Lykis. To show that we are serious. But I think Darthallys should keep his mouth shut."
> 
> ...




"Yes, diplomacy is hardly one of his strong suits."  Atlas says is
n reply while eating, well I guess many would say more than his share of the fruit and bread.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Darthalys leans back in his seat, breaking off small pieces of bread and dipping it in the porridge.*

"Well, that's settled. We'll all see the Mojh and I'll be a good pup and heel. "

*He pops the bread into his mouth and chews softy while surveying the group.*

"Course, I'm offended enough that you all will need to do your own leg breaking when the Mojh's treacherous ways surface. I'll not sully my blade with its cold blood."

*He washes down the bread with a slug of mead.*


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 27, 2003)

*Leesea grins at Darthalys' retreat.*

"You know, Darthalys," she says.  "Sometimes it's easier to deal with a race that you know tends to be deceptive or have ulterior motives.  At least then you know where you stand with them and how to interpret their responses.  It's dealing with the less homogeneous races that getting straight answers can be problematic."

*She hefts a blueberry up out of the bowl.*

"Sometimes."

*Leesea takes a juicy, dripping bite out of the blueberry, much as a human would from a peach.*


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 27, 2003)

*The errant mageblade inclines his head toward the sagely Spryte, perhaps in a gesture of concession.*

"Your words are well considered and potentially accurate. One must always try to weigh all the different variables when deciding which way an adversary will jump, in both social and martial situations. Some situations call for an all out offensive, whereas other times a more graceful approach is required."

*He tips up his bowl, draining the last of his porridge, then continues.*

"As arrogant as I am, I will not presume that my approach is always the best, but I do feel it is the most honest."

*Darthallys winks at the Spryte, snagging a small hangful of blueberries for his desert. He then tosses a pair of gold coins onto the table to pay for lunch.*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 27, 2003)

*Kelthet has remained quiet for most of the conversation, having taken a seat at the table with the rest of the group.  He has been staring at the loaf of bread since it arrived, focusing his attention on it.  Finally, he speaks to Dar.*

"Sometimes it is best not to judge based on how someone looks.  It's not always accurate.  For instance, there are those that would say all Sibeccai are fawning, servile creatures with no sense of fun, little better than beasts.  Or that people who look different are to be feared."

*He trails off, not having looked up during the entire conversation, and goes back to examining the bread.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Kelthet has remained quiet for most of the conversation, having taken a seat at the table with the rest of the group.  He has been staring at the loaf of bread since it arrived, focusing his attention on it.  Finally, he speaks to Dar.*
> 
> "Sometimes it is best not to judge based on how someone looks.  It's not always accurate.  For instance, there are those that would say all Sibeccai are fawning, servile creatures with no sense of fun, little better than beasts.  Or that people who look different are to be feared."
> 
> *He trails off, not having looked up during the entire conversation, and goes back to examining the bread.*




  "Well I think that's enough education for the day.  After all it takes a dog awhile to learn new tricks.   Let us be off to this sage, for the sooner we visit him, the sooner we reach our destination."  *Atlas then stands and leaves 2 gold on the table.  He goes to the door and waits for the others to join him.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

Phaern laughs to himself while the others banter.  He knows Darthallys too well to think the Sibbecai was serious about opening the discussions with a good leg breaking.  But then again there was that time in Ka-Rone... Ah well the rest have him in hand, especially Leesea. 

Phaern himself was very interested to know what information the Mojh might have.  While chewing on a bit of the bread that had been served he pulls out his journal and reviews the information he has on Grayclaw and his bodyguard.  Then he turns to the page with his personal notes and jots down a few questions that he wants to ask.

If he remembers the two of explorers.
How well he knew them.
If they shared any of their adventures with him.
If he was a part of any of those adventures.
If he knows anything about some of the key points in their journey such as the rainbow highway, the shadow serpent, the greyfolk or anything like that.
Phaern sets down his book for a moment.  Then when he has a chance to break into the conversation, he will ask Leesea, "Leesea, I have been going over my notes on Grayclaw and his adventures.  I personally would like to ask this Lykis about their journeys and leave our purpose out of it.  But I was thinking that it might be important to talk this through with everyone over lunch first.  Did you want to have a look at my notes so that we are prepared for the questions that we want to ask?"


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 28, 2003)

*The intolerant mage blade finishes his lunch, carefully cleans his jowls and rises from his seat. As he addresses the group, there's an unusual formality in his voice and stiffness in his posture.*

"I hope everyone enjoyed the lunch. I've just remembered some supplies that would be useful during an extended foray into the underworld. In order to save time, I'll excuse myself from the visiting the Mojh and go shopping. When the rest of you are ready to continue, I'll be waiting by that lightning forked oak tree just outside of town."

*He then nods and turns, leaving the table and the Inn behind. Now, Dathallys' behavior was a bit unusual for those that know him. First, he while he freely spends money on comforts, he'd rarely volunteer to shop for provisions, at least not without offering others a chance to defray costs. Also, he's not one to be overly concerned with saving time. Sure, he'll argue about how time is wasting, but all told, he's far too fond of lingering in taverns to be efficient. He's also not known for excusing himself from potentially volatile situations. If anything, he prefers to tag along and spark them. While such behavior could be written off as simply sulking, Darthallys is usually not the type to internalize anger. The thinly veiled excuse to remove himself from the group is a touch unusual, but only to those who actually know the Sibeccai.*


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 28, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Phaern sets down his book for a moment.  Then when he has a chance to break into the conversation, he will ask Leesea, "Leesea, I have been going over my notes on Grayclaw and his adventures.  I personally would like to ask this Lykis about their journeys and leave our purpose out of it.  But I was thinking that it might be important to talk this through with everyone over lunch first.  Did you want to have a look at my notes so that we are prepared for the questions that we want to ask?"




"Why certainly," Leesea says.  "I was meaning to ask you if I might peruse your notes when we had some downtime anyway.  My akashic training allows me to memorize details with great precision.  Would be handy to have a mental backup for your notes in case something happened to them while we were underground."

*Leesea slides over beside her fellow spryte to read over his shoulder.*


----------



## Jaws (Oct 28, 2003)

*Wil*

*Wil is a little disturbed by Darthallys' actions.*

"Hey Darthallys. Hold on. We might need your talents when we encounter the mojh..."

*Wil's plea was too late as the sibeccai mage blade exits.*

_That was odd. I wonder what he is up too? Should I follow him to make sure he is up to no good? I could case out Lykis' home._

*While the sprytes exchange knowledge, Wil has a worried look on his face. In a soft voice and kind of mumbling* "Um, uh, should I go with Darthallys? I don't want him to think we can't trust him either. I don't know what to do."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, spryte magister*

Phaern flips his book back to the first page of notes that he has written about the quest.  Then he moves the book in front of Leesea and says, "Here have a look through my notes.  From here on in everything I have written is about our dream and our quest.  Let me know if any of this clicks with the special training that you have received."  Slightly distracted by another learned mind wanting to see his finds, Phaern missed Darthallys exit.  He does notice Wil exit though and shakes his head a moment before turning back to Leesea.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 28, 2003)

*Kelthet keeps his head down (literally and figuratively) after his comments, and doesn't look up as Dar leaves.  He does glance at Atlas once, assuming the Giant would know him best, and would be a good indicator of whether they should worry or not.*

*When Wil asks his mumbled questions, Kelthet shrugs.*  "He is part of this.  He'll be back.  But you could talk to him...."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Kelthet keeps his head down (literally and figuratively) after his comments, and doesn't look up as Dar leaves.  He does glance at Atlas once, assuming the Giant would know him best, and would be a good indicator of whether they should worry or not.*
> 
> *When Wil asks his mumbled questions, Kelthet shrugs.*  "He is part of this.  He'll be back.  But you could talk to him...."




*Atlas does have a concerned look on his face.  But he does not follow.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 30, 2003)

*Struggling against darker urges, Darthallys stalks away from the tavern, his hackles rising slowly along the back of his neck until they more resemble quills than fur. Animals shy away from the enraged mageblade as he passes, so palpitable is his aura of fury. Darthallys track's one mangy cur's retreat with his dark, bloodshot eyes. His eyes narrow slightly at the dog's flight.*

     *Upon entering the blacksmith's shop, he waits for a pause between hammer strikes to call out,* "Smithy!"

     *The hammering continues for a few moments more, then there is the hiss of steam. Shortly, thereafter, a heavyset man in a long leather apron walks into the front of the shop. A human who could be mistaken as a giant, the smith is burly and scarred from his life before the forge.* "Whaddya want?"

     "Spikes, a hammer, and some chain. And a few metal flasks if you have something that intricate." *Darthallys manages to reply civilly.*

     *The smith stews for a moment on the order, then spews a stream of brownish spit off to the side and resumes chewing some noxious root.* "Ayuh, I reckon I can manage the first part, but don't keep flasks on stock."

     *Darthallys nods, both unsurprised and visibly repulsed by the man's spit.* "I did not entertain high hopes. Please, gather the goods and I'll be done with this malodorous place."

      *The smithy's face darkens somewhat, then he replies with a sarcastic tone.* "Well, I'm sorry my shop disappoints you, m'lord. Mayhaps you should have had your boy come by in your stead, seeing as my place is beneath your standards."

       "Today...today of all days is no time to test me, Human. Today, I've already accepted an insult so terrible it blackens my heart from a man I'd have died for. This is after I'm feeling unwell from a night of overconsumption. I recognize that you are a man of pride and some degree of skill. That's why I'll give you this one warning." *Darthallys looks up at the smith, eyes blazing with unconcealed rage and lips curling up to reveal snarling teeth.* "Do not test me again today, or I will bury your remains inside your forge so that you will still be able to provide your family one final meal!"

     *Darthallys pauses and straightens, reaching up to smooth the fur around his muzzle.* "Now, gather me my goods and I will pay you handsomely for the trouble. Then I will leave, never to visit you again."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

_For those that go to Lykis..._

*You go over to the east side of town, the midmorning sun burning on your backs.  The smell of baking bread and pastries fills the air as you draw closer to your destination.  Lykis' place seems rather modest, nothing more than a curio and bookshop, looking old and dusty.  You duck inside, as the door is low, though the ceiling inside is nearly ten feet high.  Shelves full of dusty little knicknacks and stranger things cover the walls.  Small toys, strange rocks, odd plants, statues, small weapons, and other oddities can be seen.  Along the back wall is a dusty bookself, haphazardly crammed to capacity.  There's a small counter in the back corner, covered with paper, books, quills, and inkpots.*

*On a ladder in front of the bookcase is a young human woman wearing a long, sturdy canvas skirt, boots, a blue blouse, and a multicolored shawl.  She seems to be trying to rearrange some of the books, occasionally reaching back to brush her long black hair out of the way.*

_At the smithy..._

*The blacksmith glares at you for your insult.*

"Jess because you had a bad night doesn't give you leave to threaten to kill any man who doesn't jump to please you.  You probably could kill me easy, boy, but that'd set the Watch on you for life.  You don't know what they do to murderers in this town, or you would've watched your sour tongue!" the blacksmith snarls back, holding his hammer loosely.  "I'll be accepting your apology right quick, or I'll be calling the Watch to break some heads."


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 30, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> _At the smithy..._
> 
> *The blacksmith glares at you for your insult.*
> 
> "Jess because you had a bad night doesn't give you leave to threaten to kill any man who doesn't jump to please you.  You probably could kill me easy, boy, but that'd set the Watch on you for life.  You don't know what they do to murderers in this town, or you would've watched your sour tongue!" the blacksmith snarls back, holding his hammer loosely.  "I'll be accepting your apology right quick, or I'll be calling the Watch to break some heads."




     "Sharp tongue," Darthallys corrects with a growl as he reaches for he blade, but just as his fingers touch the hilt and that jolt of rapturous energy jolts up his arm he pauses. He stops, then steps away from the blacksmith, eyes widening slightly.

      "I'll be damned. They're right. I...I am a beast."

      *Darthallys looks up to the blacksmith,* "Call the watch if you will, but I'll trouble you no more." *The sibeccai snatches the pouch from his side and tosses it over toward the larger human.* "For your troubles."

      *Barring interuption, the mageblade turns and leaves the shop.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> *Struggling against darker urges, Darthallys stalks away from the tavern, his hackles rising slowly along the back of his neck until they more resemble quills than fur. Animals shy away from the enraged mageblade as he passes, so palpitable is his aura of fury. Darthallys track's one mangy cur's retreat with his dark, bloodshot eyes. His eyes narrow slightly at the dog's flight.*
> 
> *Upon entering the blacksmith's shop, he waits for a pause between hammer strikes to call out,* "Smithy!"
> 
> ...




  OOC: Please accept my apologies, if this bothered you, Corithi.  I was jesting as I assume Darthallys was when calling Atlas an ox.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 30, 2003)

*Wil*



> *On a ladder in front of the bookcase is a young human woman wearing a long, sturdy canvas skirt, boots, a blue blouse, and a multicolored shawl. She seems to be trying to rearrange some of the books, occasionally reaching back to brush her long black hair out of the way.*



*Wil has Leesea lead the way. Then he clears his throat.*

"Good morning, Miss."

*Wil waits until she turns and looks at us before he continues with a smile.*

"Could you please inform Lykis that Mrs. Leesea Elmsbreath and company seek knowledge."

_This place is quite interesting. I wonder how old this mojh is. Maybe we should come up with a cool adventuring group name. How about Wil's..._

*Wil lost his train of thought as he looks upon the young woman with the long black hair.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2003)

Phaern flits in with Leesea, Wil and the others, having on trouble navigating the small doorway as it is still quite large for him.  He takes a good look around while Wil converses with the clerk, coughing a few times as his wings disturb some of the dust.  During the wait, he will peruse the shop particularily the book shelves and the some of the tiny knick knacks.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 31, 2003)

*Per usual, Kelthet enters last, behind the rest of the group.  He surveys the room upon entering, noting anything out of the ordinary, then stands near the doorway, letting the more outgoing members of the group deal with things.  As he stands there, he sings quietly to himself, and an eldritch flickering alternatively surrounds him and disappears.  He pays little attention to the actual discussions going on.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Per usual, Kelthet enters last, behind the rest of the group.  He surveys the room upon entering, noting anything out of the ordinary, then stands near the doorway, letting the more outgoing members of the group deal with things.  As he stands there, he sings quietly to himself, and an eldritch flickering alternatively surrounds him and disappears.  He pays little attention to the actual discussions going on.*




*If there is room Atlas enters befor Kelthet.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2003)

*Phaern, you take a quick glance at the knick-knacks, noticing some small animals carved out of semi-precious gems, a couple jeweled daggers, one with a white metal blade, several statuettes, one of a spryte fighting a giant bee, rendered in wax, and an odd plant that seems to consist of an open, mouth-like pod on the end of a long, scantily-leaved stalk.  However, you don't have time to flit over to the bookshelves, as the woman turns around at Wil's greeting and question.*

*The woman has a plain and common face, with hard angles, and strange, honey-yellow eyes.  Yet it is the mark on her forehead which garners the group's attention.  On her forehead is a spiral mark surrounded by two chevrons, dark blue in color.  Wil, the strange rune jumps out at you; she is a runechild.*

*Leasea Elmsbreath?" she questions, then spots the sprytes.  "Ah, very well then.  What is her company's name?  And what knowledge do you seek?"  

*The woman's voice is mellow as a songbird's, and despite the scholar's garb, she seems no stranger to physical labor.  The practiced grace with which she decends the ladder speaks of some knowledge of dancing... or fighting.*


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 2, 2003)

Jaws said:
			
		

> "Could you please inform Lykis that Mrs. Leesea Elmsbreath and company seek knowledge."





*Leesea struggles to not act suprised at Wil's introduction.  _Since when did this become my company? _ she wonders.*




			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Leasea Elmsbreath?" she questions, then spots the sprytes. "Ah, very well then. What is her company's name? And what knowledge do you seek?"




*Leesea lands gently on a convenient table or shelf so the woman doesn't need to look so far down.  She curtseys deeply.*

"Tis an honor to stand in the presence of a runechild, madam," she says reverently.  "I wouldn't exactly call this _my _ company though, nor do we have a proper name.  You could call us the Company of the Stones, I suppose.

"We are tracking some information about travelers who passed through this area many decades ago.  We were hoping that Lykis might have some recollection of these individuals."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

Phaern stares in stunned silence for a moment at the appearance of the Runechild.  He has never met any but of course he has read about them plenty of times.  He looks over at Kelthet standing beside him and retrieves his jaw from where it had fallen on the floor.  At Leesea's introduction of the group, he smiles "Company of the Stones", that's a good name. Very fitting for our current quest.  As if woken from a deep sleep, Phaern follows up Leesea's statement, 

"Yes, right, umm... We were looking for information on an adventurer by the name of Gomaer Grayclaw, he might have passed through here about 100 years ago.  We were refered to Lykis by the gentleman at the Fountain of Beer.  Any information you might have would be very welcome. Oh where are my manners, my name is Phaern Starspike pleased to meet you."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 4, 2003)

*Kelthet too is impressed, though he doesn't truly show it.* 

*After Phaern finishes his statements, Kelthet looks at the Runechild.*  "I am Kelthet.  Perhaps you were here when they came by as well?"  He blinks at her expectantly, unaware of his brusqueness or rudeness.


----------



## Jaws (Nov 4, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *The woman has a plain and common face, with hard angles, and strange, honey-yellow eyes.  Yet it is the mark on her forehead which garners the group's attention.  On her forehead is a spiral mark surrounded by two chevrons, dark blue in color.  Wil, the strange rune jumps out at you; she is a runechild.*
> 
> *The woman's voice is mellow as a songbird's, and despite the scholar's garb, she seems no stranger to physical labor.  The practiced grace with which she decends the ladder speaks of some knowledge of dancing... or fighting.*



*Wil's mouth gapes open.*

_Wow! I can't believe that I am in the presence of a runechild. I wonder what kind of deeds she has done to achieve such status. Is Kelthet correct? She doesn't look a day older than I. Company of the Stones is a good name._

*Everyone is surprised that Wil doesn't say anything. It looks like he is blushing.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

Looking across his companions as they wait for a reply, Phaern thinks to himself, _Looks like I should have picked Wil's chin up off the floor too. hehe._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

*The woman considers Leasee and Phaern's questions, and nods at Kelthet.*

"I am pleased to meet you, Leasea, Phearn, and Kelthet," she says, bowing her head briefly, glancing at the rest of the party, her eyes lingering on those that haven't introduced themselves yet.  "I am Vesune.  Lykis might indeed remember such travelers as Gomaer Grayclaw.  I will have to ask it, as the name does not sound familiar to me.  Wait for a moment, I shall be right back."

*With that, she walks gracefully behind the small counter to a door half hidden behind a worn tapestry.  You hear her murmuring to someone, and a silibant voice speaking back.  After a moment, she returns, carefully guiding a truly ancient mojh.  Thin, its scales appear almost dusty and far more gray than most.  Its eyes, however, are a brilliant purple, bright and alert.  Vesune guides the mojh to a soft, curved chair near the counter, then covers its lap with a blanket.  Her care for Lykis is evident, she seems to be tending to it as a daughter would for an elderly father.  After settling it, she kneels to one side and nods to the party.*

"Speak what you wish to know," Lykis says, its voice like crackling paper.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *The woman considers Leasee and Phaern's questions, and nods at Kelthet.*
> 
> "I am pleased to meet you, Leasea, Phearn, and Kelthet," she says, bowing her head briefly, glancing at the rest of the party, her eyes lingering on those that haven't introduced themselves yet.  "I am Vesune.  Lykis might indeed remember such travelers as Gomaer Grayclaw.  I will have to ask it, as the name does not sound familiar to me.  Wait for a moment, I shall be right back."
> 
> ...




  *Feeling keenly the runechild's gaze, Atlas steeps forward and says * "I am Atlas, champion of Life, these are my friends and companions, the more scholarly of them have some questions about two individuals who passed this way about 80 years ago."  *With this he retreats and lets the others continue the conversation.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

"Indeed, thank you Atlas.  My name is Phaern Starspike.  My companions and I are seeking information concerning two adventurers that passed through this area maybe a hundred years ago.  Their names were Gomaer Grayclaw and his litorian companion named Crothar.  In a journal of Gomaer's I have read about his trek into the depths of the caverns nearby in search of the Shadow Serpent.  We were hoping that you might know of them or have information concerning them." Phaern says in reverant tones.

He is very careful about the language he chooses to use while speaking with aged Mojh.  He has a lot of respect for his elders, especially those who are in the company of Runechildren.  While he is speaking Phaern will stand still providing that there is a place where he might stand that would allow the Mojh to see him and would not be considered offensive to the owner of the shop.









*OOC:*


Woot 400 posts!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2003)

*Lykis seems to consider for several minutes, closing his eyes in thought, while Vesune bows her own head, concentrating on something.  After a few minutes, both return to reality.*

"Grayclaw, faen, interested in serpents, had a litorian bodyguard that didn't like him.  Went seeking reptiles below the earth, left from the red caves, didn't return for months.  Lost nearly half his crew, lots of dangers under there he said.  Rockfalls, bad food, dangerous beasts.  Many were deceptive, didn't know they were dangerous until it was too late.  Got lost several times, didn't follow the road well, bodyguard mentioned he didn't pay attention to spirits or signs," Lykis says, his words puntuated by a slight wheezing.  Vesune's eyes open very wide when she talks to you; they've gone from yellow to a brilliant gold.

"Shadow Serpant!  He's old, older than most that live down there.  Cunning, vicious, claws, teeth, scales in the shades of shadow.  Shape-shifter and dreamweaver, intelligent and cunning.  He's no simple beast, intelligence can be reckoned with, if appeased," the runechild says, then the intense color fades from her eyes.  "That's all the memories tell me."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2003)

"Hmm. Interesting." Phaern says as he pulls out the ever present book.  He turns quickly over the pages that he has there and jots down a quick note at the bottom of his list - Lots of Food.  "Thank you Lykis, that is indeed the gentleman that we were seeking information on.  That Shadow Serpent sounds like a nasty fellow.  I am curious if you have heard of the greyfolk as well.  Grayclaw spoke of them in reference to the land beneath."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2003)

"Grayfolk... little ones, bigger than you, but still little.  Clever folk, good with stone, good sense of direction, but weak, cowardly, fearful.  Easily conqured, easily dealt with if one has bribes or force.  Sweet words confuse them, as they are not used to being dealt with gently," Lykis wheezes.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

"Very useful information, thank you very much.  Out of curiousity and completeness, what type of bribes do they take?  Certainly, given that we have never heard of them, they would have no contact with the Lands of the Diamond Throne and thus no need for the currency of our lands."  Phaern asks.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 10, 2003)

*Kelthet listens patiently.  Nothing here seems too far beyond what he had already read, although the information about the greyfolk is useful.  He is extremely impressed by the recall abilities of the Mojh and his Runechild.  He waits patiently for the discussions to conclude so that they can get moving.*


----------



## Jaws (Nov 11, 2003)

*Wil*

"Thanks for all your help. Someday maybe we could have tea or something. Wish us luck."

*Will waves goodbye and somehow, with all his stumbling on his way out, doesn't bumb into anything.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

*Phaern, Lykis considers your question for a moment before answering.*

"The faen said they enjoyed the food they brought from the surface.  Also they delighted in the songs that his bodyguard sang.  Very little of that under there, you see," it remarks, seeming to become a little more focused as time goes on.  

*Wil, as you turn to go, Vesune gives you a hard glare.*

"Luck, of course, we will wish you.  But luck will not pay the taxes on our store, brother runethane," she chides.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

"Once again thank you both for your information and hospitality.  We will be sure to visit again at the end of our journey. Have a nice day."  With his questions exhausted for the moment, Phaern will politely conclude the conversation as the party makes its way back out side.  Perhaps if we find Darthallys we can convince him to set out as soon as possible.  _I am certain that once we get back out on the trail, things will cool off._


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 20, 2003)

*Kelthet sighs, amazed that he is the one catching subtle references*.

"Our thanks for your information, good Mojh and Child of the Rune.  We would wish to provide just compensation for the information, if you would have it."

*That being said, he lapses back in to silence, not sure how the actual payment would take place.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 20, 2003)

"How much would your taxes be?"  Atlas asks.  "  Unfortunately, my accountant isn't here at the moment.  Well regardless this should cover the transaction." *Atlas hands the runechild 100 gold.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

*Vesune nods, and places the gold on the counter.  She speaks quietly with Lykis for a moment.*

"It is very dangerous, the path you mean to take.  Are you prepared for what you might face?  Do you have the things you need?"


----------



## Jaws (Nov 20, 2003)

*Wil*



> *Wil, as you turn to go, Vesune gives you a hard glare.*
> 
> "Luck, of course, we will wish you. But luck will not pay the taxes on our store, brother runethane," she chides.





> "It is very dangerous, the path you mean to take. Are you prepared for what you might face? Do you have the things you need?"



*Wil goes over to Vesune and puts out his hand.*

"Um, uh. Vesune, why don't you show me around this lovely shop. Maybe there is something here that would help us succeed on our quest."

_Please, please, please take my hand._

"Was there any particular food item and song that they liked best?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2003)

"As you say, we will be spelunking and need to outfit ourselves appropriately.  Extra food, water and such as well as climbing supplies for my earthlybound friends here and perhaps some extra light sources.  If you have any other suggestions or perhaps something in your store that might help us in our quest please your help would be most appreciated." Phaern replies.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 25, 2003)

*Kelthet wanders a bit around the store, looking for climbing gear of some sort, and anything else that catches his eye.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

*Wil, Vesune touches your hand briefly and look at the rest of the store.*

"Light, of course, will be necessary.  Not just fire, but magical lights as well.  We have some lanterns that burn well and cleanly, as well as those that can contain magical lights.  Rope, knives, ways of detecting unstable rock, ways of translating unfamiliar languages..." she says, gesturing to several items on the shelves.  "However, most mundane things can be found at the blacksmiths or the general goods store.  We, however, have some small items of magic that might be useful."

*Kelthet, you notice no climbing gear, but you do notice what seems to be the fanciest piton you've ever seen.  smaller than a normal piton, chased in gold and silver and surmounted by a red, faceted stone.  There's also a strange dagger with what seems to be an obsidian blade, hafted in smooth, clear quartz.*


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 25, 2003)

Kelthet picks up the two items that caught his eye.  He approaches the Mojh curiously.  "These - they must be magical?  What are they?"


----------



## Jaws (Nov 25, 2003)

*Wil*



> ways of detecting unstable rock, ways of translating unfamiliar languages..." she says, gesturing to several items on the shelves. "However, most mundane things can be found at the blacksmiths or the general goods store. We, however, have some small items of magic that might be useful."



*I look into Vesune's eyes.*

_It is so easy to get lost in those honey-yellow eyes. I must stay focused for the group._

"I only have 41 queens. I am interested in the items that detect unstable rock and translate languages. What are these small items of magic that you mention? We could set up some kind of deal. We get to borrow the items you suggest, for all the information we gain. You get your items back and more. Does that sound reasonable?"


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 25, 2003)

*Leesea looks at Wil in admiration.*

"I agree," she says.  "Our best currency at the moment may be an exchange of information.  It is often more valuable than coin.  

"Please tell us more about what you have that may help with languange translation.  It's a subject that interests me greatly."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 25, 2003)

::double post::


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 26, 2003)

Phaern watches as the others make their rounds of the store to choose items from their stock and waits as Vesune describes the artefacts.  Curious about the old Mojh, Phaern will flit over towards him and ask the dragonman, "Sir, I am curious to know a bit more about your store here.  The gentleman at the tavern advised us to come because I believe he thought you were old enough to have known the individuals that we are searching for.  I see now that you and Miss Vesune have access to the indelible collective akashic memory.  Thus I am curious how long you have been in business and what type of services offer, beyond the items displayed."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2003)

*Kelthet, Lykis looks at your items, and takes them in its thin hands.  Examing them for a moment, it nods.*

"The piton... a magical aid for climbing.  Keeping it on your person makes climbing much easier, _Surehand_ it's called.  The dagger is _Darkwish_... curious that you should find it first.  You follow the path of iron, do you not, witch?" it says calmly.

*Vesune considers Wil's offer and looks back at Lykis and Kelthet.  Some unspoken communication seems to pass between them, and she nods.*

"You would be gone a good long while... and our items would be out of our ken for months.  It would be better to carry an item that would allow us to communicate with you, even see what you see.  Such a thing would be a fair trade for the use of some of our items," she says briskly.

"Now, as for the translation of languages, Phaern if you will take that light silver chain on the top shelf there.  Yes, that is what you're looking for.  The two little cuffs on it, those go on your ears, and the chain around your throat.  It lets you speak and understand many languages, though it takes a keen mind to understand it.  It can be... difficult to control sometimes.  It carries echos of all the spirits of those who have used it before and they are sometimes... talkactive.  This is called _Tonguesinger_."

*Phaern, when you speak to Lykis, it gives a small snort before it answers.*

"It is the runechild who holds the memories of ages within her.  My memories are mearly my own.  I have sampled nearly every flavor of magic in my long life, and have collected many things in that time.  I sell my knowledge, and these items, and buy a few every now and then.  I enchant things from time to time, and even identify a few.  This little shop has been here longer than Ra-Toqu... over three hundred years... They all know I'm not a threat or they would have run me out just on principle, for being a mojh," it says in its papery voice.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2003)

Phaern retrives the chain for Lykis, listening intently to his description of the items around the shop. He is in awe at the Mojh when told that he has run the shop for 300 years.  Oh, the things he must have experienced!   At the mention of a trade of information, Phaern adds, "I personally think that it would be okay if you provided us with the item you mention.  Though I could perhaps trade some of the things that I have here if that would work better for you."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 28, 2003)

*Kelthet nods.*  "I do follow Iron's path, yes.  I have mastered a few skills, though there are more that are still beyond my reach.  Why?  I assume that this dagger is somehow connected?  It was odd that I found it - this particular hilt style seems a bit different than the standard hilt I'm used to, and I usually prefer a greatsword - the leverage and power behind a large weapon seems to outweigh the flexibility and manueverability granted by a dagger, or even a longsword, at least for me.  I remember this one time, at the Battle of du-Camp, there was this guy with two daggers...."  *He trails off, realizing he's been rambling, and looks at the Mojh.*  "I follow Iron, yes."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2003)

*Phaern, Lykis raises a single finger, and immediately Vesune is at its side.*

"_Sekaris-lam_" it says, and the runechild nods, and returns to her ladder.  Climbing to the top, she rummages around on the top shelf and returns with what seems to be a clear teardrop suspended on a silver chain.

"This is _Sekaris-lam_, the water-voice.  Immerse it in water, or touch it with tears, then speak into it.  As long as it remains immersed, I and the one who holds it can communicate.  I think that the servant of the Green that lurks in the doorway would understand this power the most," it says, its gaze locking briefly on Indacalis' eyes.

*Returning its attention to Kelthet, it ways until he is done rambling before speaking.*

"It is fortuitous that you have found _Darkwish_.  You see, it cannot be seen except by certain people.  Only those that follow the earth, in one form or another, or who have been touched by it can see it and touch it.  Vesune, for example, cannot see it.  It came to me by the agent of a stone spirit many, many years ago, when I was an adventuring youth.  It brought me luck whenever I was underground or in the mountains, and it seems it has been found again... for the first time in many years.  It seems you are the appropriate one to carry it.  You may find the earth is more forgiving with _Darkwish_ in your possession," Lykis says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2003)

double post


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 30, 2003)

*Kelthet's eyes get wider as the description goes on.  He gazes at the dagger in amazement.*  "This is an amazing item.  Does it have to be wielded, or merely carried?  And do you have any idea where it has come from, or who made it?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 30, 2003)

*Atlas on seeing so much history in the room, decides he also see what the shop has to offer.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 1, 2003)

Phaern accepts the item, passing it to Indacalis as soon as he can.  "We might be gone for quite a while, thus we are very greatful for your aid in these matters.  We will contact you as often as we can to report all of our findings.  So for all of these items, you ask only that we report our progress and findings?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2003)

*Kelthet, Lykis nods at your question.*

"It may be weilded or carried, though some of its benefits are better if it can been seen by others.  I found that when I encountered other stone spirits and elementals that they were more... forgiving if it was at least in plain sight on my belt.  I am not sure who made it, thought I have always believed that it was made by the stone spirits of the Elder Mountains."

*Atlas, in searching through the shop you find one item that particularly catches your eye.  It appears to be a six inch high statue of a giant woman, her hands on the shoulders of a young girl (her daughter perhaps?), and dressed in the robes of a priest.  You've seen these statues before, they're statues of ancestors, often put in the home shrines of giant families.*

*You also find a brilliant golden dagger, decorated with elaborate scrollwork, pretty, but impractical for battle.  It's probably a dress knife, or perhaps a ceremonial one.*

*Phaern, Lykis looks at Vesune, but it is the runechild who answers.*

"A small nominal fee would be in order.  Forty gold per item, let's say?"


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 7, 2003)

*Kelthet nods decisively, and places 100 gold on the counter.*  "I will return these items to you."

*He blinks, and leans in towards the Mojh, and speaks quietly.* "We seek the Bones of the Earth.  Have you heard of them?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

*Kelthet, Lykis starts visibly at your comment.*

"What do _you_ know of such things?" it asks sharply.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 8, 2003)

OOC: Ah, the joys of the unsubtle pc's.  I learned the value of this playing WW - we had a char that spilled all plot to everyone we met, and it worked surprisingly well. 

*Kelthet looks around to see if the others are close, then leans in closer.*  "It is something which we are seeking beneath the earth - it is why we make this journey.  There was a vision...."

*He looks at the Mojh expectantly*  "This is something you are familiar with?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 9, 2003)

~Atlas perks up at the mention of the 'bones' and listens to the Mojh's response.  After he takes the items he has found to the runechild to see if she knows any more about them.~


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

Phaern reaches into his pouch to draw out 40 gold coins to help pay for the rental of the items.  As Kelthet leans in to speak quietly to Lykis, Phaern catches part of his words as he was standing in front of the Mojh.  He shoots Kelthet a glance trying to let him know to watch his tongue, but it is obviously missed.  Hearing the man let most of the information about their quest out, Phaern will just give up trying to get his attention and focus on what the Mojh says in responce.  

[Ooc: Im back!  I had been playing Phaern as a cautious type when it comes to leaking information, it will be amusing later when he talks to Kelthet alone   Character interaction like this really makes pbp games fun.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2003)

*Vesune's head goes up at the tone of Lykis voice, and she returns to its side as it composes itself.  Its eyes go very wide as it turns and look at the party.  There's something going on behind those inscrutable eyes.  Finally Lykis gives a sigh, as Vesune stands behind its chair, her hands on its shoulders.*

"You've all had a vision of the Bones of the Earth then...  Long ago, when I was a young mojh, I ventured deep below the earth.  I encountered several spirits of the earth, one of which gave me _Darkwish_.  It was when I had _Darkwish_ that I had a terrible vision.  Great pillars of earth cracked and riven, the foundations of the world in peril.  And above it all an utter helplessness, a feeling that I could do nothing.  You all... do not feel this, not what I felt."

"You must have been chosen somehow," Vesune says, her eyes turning a brighter shade of gold.  "The earth has chosen you for a reason."

"For a healing, a setting of rights...  I warn you, this is very dangerous.  Stray from your path, fail to set the Bones right, and all of us will suffer.  You must be wary of those that would try to sway you aside, to draw you away from your purpose.  The earth will extract a price from those who fail," Lykis says, its hand clutching the arms of its chair, a slight expression of some internal pain or conflict on its face.  "I failed once, and it nearly killed me.  I focused too hard on trying to find a physical solution for the problem, I only looked at it in one way.  Maybe your varied minds will succeed where I did not."


----------



## Jaws (Dec 10, 2003)

*Wil*

"I will gladly pay 40 queens to rent the magic item that has ways of detecting unstable rock."


> "I failed once, and it nearly killed me. I focused too hard on trying to find a physical solution for the problem, I only looked at it in one way. Maybe your varied minds will succeed where I did not."



_I don't plan on failing. This must be the way to make it up for Ji-Hecma's death._

"We should go find Darthallys and be on our way."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 10, 2003)

*Kelthet's eyes go wide as the mojh and Runechild speak*  

"Certainly, we must succeed.  Is there aught you would warn us about, as you have been there?  Any thing to beware, anything we must do to succeed?  And do you know what caused you to fail in the task?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Phaern listens carefully to the Mojh speak.  _Perhaps Kelthet's enthusiasm can easily be overlooked, the information we are getting is more than worth the price of knowing our mission. The one area of inquiry that I had trouble finding out about was the Bones of the Earth, and here apparently is a real find.  I will have to make notes about all this.  Hmm. he said that the physical solution was incorrect.  I wonder what we shall face down there._ The spryte things to himself, his wings twitching as his synapses fire. He then waits to hear where Kelthet's line of question leads before asking his own questions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2003)

"Advice?  This I can offer in good faith, offend no spirits of the earth, for their memory is long.  Remember that trouble underground can come from above and below as well as before and behind.  I am uncertain of how to succeed, but I can tell you what I did that may have caused my failure.  I tried to help the earth by simple repairing of what physical damages had been done.  There were more than physical wounds.  There must have been wounds to its heart and mind, things I did not know how to address.  Consider the whole, that is what I council," ie says, giving a shudder and seeming to shrink in upon itself.  Vesune kneels by its side and gives it a hug around its thin shoulders.

"I think that's enough for today," she says, turning her golden eyes on the party.  "If you have anything else you must know, ask me."  Belatedly she turns to Wil and Atlas.

"Ah yes, the _fault-finder_," she says distractedly, and turns to a low shelf.  Coming up with what appears to be a three inch wide lens of glass in a wooden frame, she drops it into Wil's hand.  "Just look through it at any rock, and any faults or unstable rock will glow yellow."

*Turning to Atlas, she examines the statue and dagger.*

"Yes, the statue is of Yi-Feras and her daughter Ea-Seldon.  They were ancestor-priests here several years ago, but their family has since died out.  With no known kin their ancestor statue found its way here.  Both were known to be able to converse with the dead," she comments, then takes the dagger.  "Ah, this we received from their estate as well.  They used it in their rituals to appease and contact spirits.  A morbid use, but there you have it.*


----------



## Jaws (Dec 11, 2003)

*Wil*



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "I think that's enough for today," she says, turning her golden eyes on the party.  "If you have anything else you must know, ask me."  Belatedly she turns to Wil and Atlas.
> 
> "Ah yes, the _fault-finder_," she says distractedly, and turns to a low shelf.  Coming up with what appears to be a three inch wide lens of glass in a wooden frame, she drops it into Wil's hand.  "Just look through it at any rock, and any faults or unstable rock will glow yellow."



"Thank you Vesune and Lykis. I bid you farewell and until we next meet."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 12, 2003)

*Kelthet nods sheepishly.*

"I apologize.  I did not mean to bring up painful memories.  Be assured that we will do what we can to heal the wounds, and finish the task that you started."  

*He looks around curiously at the rest, seemingly unaware of the risk he took.*  "Time to go?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

*Darthallys, after your loaded confrontation with the blacksmith, you walk around for several minutes to clear your mind.  After settling yourself mentally (though your stomach still churns a bit with your hangover), you do manage to find the general goods store.  Run by a sibeccai woman with reddish fur, she greets you warmly.*

"Welcome!  What is it that you need?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 12, 2003)

~When everyone has concluded thier business, ~Atlas asks  the others "will you wait outside, for a few moments?"  He then asks the duo with thier access to the Akashic memory  "does my true name have any relation to the current mission?  Or  is it mere coincidence?"


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 12, 2003)

*Leesea has been poking around the shop, looking at anything particularly unusual and keeping an eye out for books.  She's just as interested in what her companions are doing...particularly as they speak with Lykis and Vesune.  Being nosey and spying are so completely a part of her nature that she can't help but surreptitiously listen in.*

[ooc - if she finds anything particularly intesting, she might inquire about it.  Otherwise, she'll just give her thanks and farewell to the two and depart.]


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 13, 2003)

*As it seems the others are filtering out, Kelthet does as well.  He attempts to execute an awkward bow to the pair as he leaves, but it is painfully obvious he has no idea what he's doing.  It is entirely possible he might have done something horribly insulting in his posture, but he's trying, at least.  He places the dagger prominently on his belt, and places the spikes in a pouch, so that they might be within easy reach.  He then steps out of the store, looking around to see where the others might be gathering.  He attemps to speak with Phaern to discuss what the Mojh revealed.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

*Leesea, you do find what appears to be a mask made for a spryte.  It's a simple mask that covers the eyes, but it is beautifully covered in feathers, colorful insect wings, and gleaming beetle shells.  If you ask, Vesune tells you the following.*

"That was made by Weirsra Featherfall in Navael, the artist's city.  I'm told it was a winner in one of their contests, but she sold it to a merchant.  He sold it to us when he couldn't sell it anywhere else.  Lykis was thinking about enchanting it some day..."

*You also find a strange plant, about a foot high in a simple clay pot.  It has a sturdy green stem with purple veins and few leaves.  But what catches your eye is that there's a clamshell-like pod at the end of it.  The thing seems to be following your movements, and if you put out a finger, it actually snaps at it, though slowly.*

"Careful!" Vesune calls, "He's hungry.  That's a trapper plant, they actually eat insects out in the wild when they're young.  But they can grow quite large, big enough to even eat deer!  Some recluses train them as a kind of guard dog; these plants are actually kind of intelligent, if you can credit it."

*Kelthet, your bow seems to be accepted in the intention it was given in, and Vesune and Lykis incline their heads back at you.*

"I bid you all the favor of the earth, for you will need every scrap of favor and luck on your side," Lykis says to all of you as leave the store.  

*Atlas, when everyone leaves, you ask your question, and tell them your truename.  It's a bit unnerving to say it in the presense of strangers, but you must know the answer.  The two converse quietly for several minutes, and it is the mojh who addresses you.*

"Yes.  You are the _heart_ of the mountain, and I know that purely physical means will not help your cause.  It will be for you to remember that compassion is needed as well as might when the time comes."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Phaern Starspike, Spryte Magister 5*

Phaern places the 40 gold queens on the counter, taking _Tonguesinger_ from the assembled items.  "Thank you very much for all of your help.  Your information will be invaluable no doubt.  We will try to update you on our progress as often as possible through the device that Indacalis has." He departs eager to talk with Kelthet.

Outside he walks over to his friend, "Wow that was some revelation.  I am glad that we came through here on our way to the caves.  Everything is proceeding very well I think.  Though we should grab a lot of food before we head out."

[ooc, I went through all the items that were mentioned and the people who posted that they would pay.  Here is what I came up with:
Sekaris-lam - communication tool (Indacalis)
Darkwish - dagger (Kelthet) - 100gp
giant statue - speak with the dead (Atlas) - 100gp
golden dagger - ritual tool (Atlas)
Surehand - piton (kelthet)
Tonguesinger - translation (Phaern) - 40gp
Fault-finder - detect unstable rock (Jaws) - 40 gp

Hope that helps.]


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Darthallys, after your loaded confrontation with the blacksmith, you walk around for several minutes to clear your mind.  After settling yourself mentally (though your stomach still churns a bit with your hangover), you do manage to find the general goods store.  Run by a sibeccai woman with reddish fur, she greets you warmly.*
> 
> "Welcome!  What is it that you need?"





     *Darthallys grins and inclines his head gracefully to the Sibeccai woman, although the trouble in his mind and rebellion of his innards make the gesture a bit more forced that it might otherwise be.*

     "A good woman to set me on a path of righteousness and grant my family some offspring to dote upon. Unforetunately, my schedhule allows no such luxuries. I need to provision an extended expedition into the dark belly of the earth. Hardtack, spices, a good metal pot, flint, rope, chain, pitons..." He closes his eyes and rubs his muzzle thoughtfully, "I'd thought of more, but my thoughts are not as clear as I'd like. Spare sacks and waterskins, a good hatchet.... and I'm certain you can suggest another dozen things I've missed. Now, in case you wonder how I'm going to carry all of these ridiculous provisions..."

     *Darthallys unslings his multicolored sack and rests it gently upon the counter. He gestures with a flourish over the bag before opening it and reaching much deeper into the bag than should be physically possible. He withdraws a longbow that's fully twice as long as the bag is deep, before tucking the bow back into the bag.*

     "If I'm to pack mule for a Giant, I might as well have a good saddle bag, eh?"


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 15, 2003)

*Kelthet nods serenly to Phaern.*  "As it should - we have been called to do this thing - it is only right that the beginnings of the path be auspicious.  I am surprised the Mojh had been down this road before - it puts a new light on things.  But we are well prepared, and more varied, I think."  *He shows Darkwish to Phaern*  "This dagger, at the least, should help us - I was surprised that it picked me.  What did come out with?  And yes, we need food, I think."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2003)

"Me I am proud to be carrying the Mojh's translation tool.  _Tonguesinger_, he called it.  I think it will help us greatly in our travels as I imagine that we will need to communicate with some of those greyfolk."  Phaern replies.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 16, 2003)

Leesea flits about the others, quietly amused with how they're admiring their new toys.

"Indeed," she says, "this stop on our journey seems to have proven exceptionally useful.  May it be a good portent for the rest of our quest.  Now, we really should try to round everyone up and finish getting our supplies."

What she leaves unmentioned is that nagging in the back of her mind that the information and items provided by Vesune and Lykis seemed almost _too_ convenient.  

_Oh, stop being such a skeptic,_ she silently berates herself.  _Perhaps the fates are just smiling upon us._


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 17, 2003)

*Before leaving Atlas speaks "I humbly thank you for your time and information."

He then lays ten gleaming platinum pieces on the counter and turns to meet up with his friends.*

OOC: DM could I please have information on the two items mentioned.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

*Darthallys, the woman grins at your joke, and considers for a moment.*

"How long are you going underground?  And how many are going with you?  Food will be important of course.  Fresh water will be essential.  I know there is some water underground but not all of it is good to drink.  We have some alchemical pellets that will make clean water, but they are not terribly cheap.  But rope yes, climbing equipment, lights, picks, shovels, chain, oil... and depending on how far you're going to be gone, weapons would be in order.  Something to keep your warm when you sleep, as burning things isn't suggested down there, the smoke lingers and can choke you.  And some way to keep time.  Hmm... a way to help you get across water, unless you all swim..." she trails off, thinking.


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 17, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Darthallys, the woman grins at your joke, and considers for a moment.*
> 
> "How long are you going underground?  And how many are going with you?  Food will be important of course.  Fresh water will be essential.  I know there is some water underground but not all of it is good to drink.  We have some alchemical pellets that will make clean water, but they are not terribly cheap.  But rope yes, climbing equipment, lights, picks, shovels, chain, oil... and depending on how far you're going to be gone, weapons would be in order.  Something to keep your warm when you sleep, as burning things isn't suggested down there, the smoke lingers and can choke you.  And some way to keep time.  Hmm... a way to help you get across water, unless you all swim..." she trails off, thinking.




Darthallys listens with an open expression on his face to the shopkeeper's suggestions. After considering them, he replies, "Long enough that I'm interested in your entire stock of hard tack. Any food that will keep for an extended period. We'll supplement our food with underground edibles as we can. I'll need 200 feet of rope, hemp is fine. I've got climbing equipment, although a pick and a shovel would be handy. Light shouldn't be an issue. 4 good sized blankets, at least one of which needs to fit a Giant. Hopefully my companions can tend to thier own weapons, if not, the expedition should be a short one. And while interesting, the alchemical pellets are likely more expensive than I'm looking to spend. I don't want to rely on a handful of pellets when there's no telling how long it will take to find and set shattered mythical bones. As to crossing water, we've sprytes and rope for open channels. Hopefully we'll not need to traverse completely submerged rivers. A bridge we'll cross when we come to it, if you'll pardon the pun."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 17, 2003)

*Kelthet suddenly blinks, as he considers Phaern's words.*

"Food."  *He speaks loud enough for everyone to hear him, and looks around, then checks into his pack.  "Do we have food?  Enough for a long journey underground?  Fiery steel, but that's going to be important!"  He begins calculating just how long he could survive on the food in his pack.  As he does, he looks at Incandalis.  "I've heard that those of the Green can tell when food and water are safe.  Is that a truth?  Can you tell for us underground?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 26, 2003)

While waiting for Indacalis to reply to Kelthet's question, Phaern will ask the others, "So does any one know where Darthallys went?  We should see if he is ready for the journey and gather the rest of the supplies that we need."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 26, 2003)

*Darthallys, the woman's eyes widen at your comments.*

"The entire stock?  I think we have about three years' worth on hand, but that would be for a single person.  Of course a giant eats about twice that and a spryte less than half that.  Rope we have in plenty, spades and shovels will be no problem, I think we have a dozen each, and we have plenty of blankets.  Good wool ones from local sheep, plenty warm and plenty large, even big enough for a giant.  How tall is he?"

*Kelthet, Indacalis nods to your question.*

"Yes, a servent of the Green can tell if water or food is pure."

*Phaern, hopefully if Darthallys hasn't managed to say anything too rash, there is a general goods store in town, and that's probably where he is.*


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 26, 2003)

*Kelthet nods.*  "That will help, at least.  We should travel to that store - we will need provisions, unless he has purchased for all of us...."


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 26, 2003)

"Yes, that was his stated intention. "  Atlas replies.  ~I hope his mood has improved, no more jokes either~ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 27, 2003)

"To the general goods store then. Let's get this quest underway." Phaern says, in a great mood at this the begining of such a momentus journey.  He flies up above the others and heads towards the store leading the way.


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 29, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Darthallys, the woman's eyes widen at your comments.*
> 
> "The entire stock?  I think we have about three years' worth on hand, but that would be for a single person.  Of course a giant eats about twice that and a spryte less than half that.  Rope we have in plenty, spades and shovels will be no problem, I think we have a dozen each, and we have plenty of blankets.  Good wool ones from local sheep, plenty warm and plenty large, even big enough for a giant.  How tall is he?"




     "Tall enough to provide shade on a warm day if one can stand the odor." Darthalys rubs his chin as he considers the available stock. "I'm a bit surprised at the levels of hard tack you keep on hand. Doubt we could carry 3 years worth, even with my sack. Caves don't support litters or carts well either. After accounting for the space 200 feet of rope, a pick, 2 shovels, 8 water skins and 8 heavy winter blankets require, let's go ahead and fill my sack, then two other hefty sacks with tack and see where we are."

     *Darthallys leans across the table a bit and grins apologetically,* "Physical estimation is not a strong point of mine, nor are numbers. I need to see and smell something before it leaves a good impression." *The grins turns just a bit challenging and flirtacious toward the end.*


----------



## Jaws (Jan 6, 2004)

*Wil*

*Wil walks out of the shop. He tries to follow along with the group to the general store. He is smiling as he carelessly fiddles with his newfound toy.*

_Women like flowers, right? Would Vesune like flowers? Does the general store have flowers? What kind would she like? Am I being to bold?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 7, 2004)

*Smiling a bit, showing sharp teeth, the sibeccai woman nods and begins pulling things off the shelves.  She brings over the rope and blankets, then begins bringing in the shovels and pick.  Finally she lays down the waterskins and checks against a book.*

"That's about twenty Queens right there, and how much food do you think you can fit in there?" she says with a bit of a wink.  

*After a bit of wandering, the rest of you can find the general store without too much trouble.  Darthallys seems to be out of his bad mood, and is predicitably flirting with the sibeccai woman behind the counter.  Already the counter is covered with tools, rope, and blankets.*


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 7, 2004)

*Darthallys glances over his shoulder as the others begin traipsing in before looking back toward the shopkeep, "A desicion that doesn't need to rest solely on my shoulders now. With Atlas there to pack mule, I imagine we can carry all we can afford." He tosses a thumb back toward Atlas as he mentions him.

     *Looking back toward the others, Darthallys flashes a predatory grin.* "My honored companions, this fine woman is ready to attend to all of our needs if we but voice them and, of course, pay the appropriate price. I've bartered for blankets, tools, rope, and a few other sundries. We need to decide how much food to lug and what other needs we may have before delving into the depth of the earth to appease whatever flight of fancy is poisoning our dreams."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 7, 2004)

Grinning sheepishly at the pack mule remark, Atlas responds "I think the bigger question how are we set for water?  If possible it would be best for you to carry that in your bag.  A days water for the group would weigh far more than dry rations.  I realize that would mean multiple cantainers instead of a barrel though.  But I don't see how we could carry a barrel without a real pack mule.  I may have the strength but not the body shape for such a load."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 7, 2004)

*Kelthet stands quietly at the back, watching the banter.  He stands beside the door, unconciously taking up the posture of a guard as he stands beside it, drawing himself up to his full height, back straight, eyes straight ahead, hands at his sides.  He waits for the others to decide on food and water - if it isn't enough in his estimate, he'll speak up then.  For now, everyone has things well in hand.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2004)

Once in the store, Phaern flies over to Darthallys to see what supplies their companion has acquired.  "Ah talking food now eh?  Well I eat less, but we have been told that we may encounter some creatures down in the deeps that can be bartered with given enough food.  We may want to see if a pack mule would be a worthwhile investment."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

*The shopkeeper looks at the veritable hoarde of people that have desended on her shop with a bit of surprise, then gathers herself to answer about the food.*

"Well, a day's worth of trail rations costs about five deuce and weighs about a pound.  How much of that can you afford and carry?" she inquires.  "As for water, you'd be best off finding it under there, as unless you're taking wagons you'll never carry enough.  I here there's plenty of streams underground."

[ooc:  deuce=silver]


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 9, 2004)

*Kelthet nods*  "We think that the water will not be a problem - the Servant of the Green can find drinkable water."  *He then lapses back into silence.*


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 9, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Kelthet nods*  "We think that the water will not be a problem - the Servant of the Green can find drinkable water."  *He then lapses back into silence.*




     Darthallys nods to the Greenbond and smiles, "Excellent, because there's no earthly way I was going to ruin my sack carrying a lake of water. I knew you'd have a nose for such things."

     He glances around, "Well then, it's just a matter of logisitics in determining just how much food we can carry. Personally, I'd like to be somewhat conservative in the estimates. I'm certain with the Greenbond's assistance, we can find both food and water to supplement our stores. If there are races living down there, they have to eat somehow. I imagine I can carry..."

<OOC: Darthallys will lay out exactly how much space he can fit inside his sack, after accounting for ropes, tools, and the like. Rather than dither it all out, I'd like it more if we could just abstract an amount and price and get on with things. Assuming no objections.>


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 9, 2004)

Seeing his friend getting antsy, even with the beautiful woman to distract him, Atlas tells her "when you and him come to an agreement, tell me price I'll be waiting over here."

OOC:Isada just give me the total and I'll subtract it from Atlas' funds.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 9, 2004)

*OOC:*


  Shall we say about three month's worth?  That's roughly 90 lbs and 45 gp for the food.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 10, 2004)

pg?  Did you mean gp?  What is the total including the other supplies?


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 10, 2004)

*Darthallys - Sibeccai Mageblade*

*Darthallys slaps the countertop and straightens while proclaiming simply, "Sold! Atlas, give this fair maid 70 gold coins, 25 for the tools and blankets, and 45 for the food. A more than reasonable price."

     *Opening up his sling bag, Darthallys begins to cram improbable amounts of goods into the bag, starting with the food, as blankets aren't as likely to spoil. Then again, only hard tack and carrion beetles will survive the coming apocalypse...or so Darthallys has heard.*


<OOC: My wager is that pg is simply a typo for 'gp'. And yes, I know the lady quoted 20 GP for the blankets and such, but Darthallys is trying to leave a good impression for his return. *Wink, wink, nudge, nudge*>


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 10, 2004)

"Yes, Maasteer"  Atlas says with a grin he lays 10 PP on the counter.  "Will that be sufficient milady?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 10, 2004)

"Very well then," she says with a smile and goes to the back room and returns with several cases of rations.  Taking the platinum she favors both Darthallys and Atlas with a wink.  "Are you in need of anything else?"


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 11, 2004)

*Darthallys quirks a brow at the overly generous tip then looks to the fine lady,* "Actually, yes. Perhaps you could toss in a few of those alchemical pellets you spoke of earlier. While I trust our Green attuned companion to find water, I don't trust the water to always be clean. Just to sort of even things up, you understand."

     *To Darthallys, 5 gold crowns is a fine gesture, 35 is flipping outrageous. With that sort of tip she wouldn't need to wait until he came back hoping for more. She could just buy a boytoy for the interim.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 11, 2004)

*I don't think Darthallys and I will ever understand each other.  Our perceptions of wealth differ so greatly.  He measures in gold, while I measure in lives and happiness.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 11, 2004)

Leesea watches the transactions for provisions with mild amusement for a minute - long enough to conclude that the big boys are doing a fine job of accounting for all the basic necessities.  Satisfied, she slips out the door and waits for the others.  In her mind, she is churning over the information gathered thus far...trying to distill new, useful information from the widely assorted bits.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 12, 2004)

*As Leesea steps out, Kelthet does the same - the more socially inclined will be more than able to deal with the mundane details.*

*He approaches Leesea as she stands, clearly lost in thought (well, clear to most people....)*

"Is there aught you have found in your searches?  The Record could well provide information about this place, or these Greyfolk....."


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 12, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *As Leesea steps out, Kelthet does the same - the more socially inclined will be more than able to deal with the mundane details.*
> 
> *He approaches Leesea as she stands, clearly lost in thought (well, clear to most people....)*
> 
> "Is there aught you have found in your searches?  The Record could well provide information about this place, or these Greyfolk....."





Leesea smiles at Kelthet.  "The Record?" she asks.  "Are you referring to the Akashic memory?

"I've tried delving into it already and have had limited success.  I will try again, but only as we learn new bits of information.  If I can focus my searches based on information I already know, I think I'm more likely to learn something useful to us.  It's an inexact process, and I'm still far from being a master."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 13, 2004)

Phaern hangs around inside the shop with Darthallys and Atlas as the conclude their business.  He looks around a bit to see if he spots anything else that might look helpful on their journey.  He is glad that Darthallys looks like he is in a better mood, back to his old self again.  This journey looks quite promissing, they sprtye has never had much opportunity to explore the deep depths beneath Serran.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 13, 2004)

*Kelthet just grins awkwardly, and nods.  He casts about, looking for the rest of the group, not trusting himself to speak any further, and begins to gather his supplies.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 13, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for hijacking the thread, but I have a quick question for one of our players.  Dead_Radish what is up with the Vale of Shadows game?


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 13, 2004)

ooc: Email me directly, and I can give you info - imperium at freeshell.org


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

*Everyone gathers up their supplies, shouldering their packs and drawing their cloaks around them.  The sibeccai woman waves good-bye as you all head out.  Lead by Indacalis, you head out of the city, into the sparse woods around Ra-Toqu.  The short sibeccai is able to lead you unerringly to the cave that he slept in the other night, looking inside you all see that indeed is red inside.  The mottled red walls remind some of you of dried blood, a rather macabre thought for this fine early afternoon.*

*The sun is shining brightly through the few trees, making pools of gold on the grass and bushes, the occasional violet or wild rose adding splashes of color.  You can hear several kinds of birds singing, as well as the occasional rustling from squirrels, rabbits, and other small game.  Perhaps you look around at the sun, listen to the wind, and take it all in, saving this greenery and free air inside you.  Because as you turn back to the cave you realize that it is long, dark, and it could be months before you see the sun again.  What is awaiting you down there, you do not know...*


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 15, 2004)

*Darthallys looks into the cave, after his pleasant trek through the wood, then arches an eyebrow over toward Indacalis,* "With this entire green wood to choose from, you opt to sleep in a cave that looks like a giant fresh wound into the earth? Perhaps you are a bit more peculiar than I first suspected."

     *The Mageblade darts up to the front of the group and spins to face them, arms spread wide in a halting gesture,* "I vote we camp outside tonight. We can hunt some fresh meat, rest under the stars, and have one last night before we plunge into constant darkness."

      *Lowering his arms, he continues,* "I will, however, yield to popular opinion. If you wish to press on, I shall do so without complaint, however I will not claim responsible for any unusual dreams we suffer from such opressive environs."


----------



## Jaws (Jan 15, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Darthallys said:
			
		

> *The Mageblade darts up to the front of the group and spins to face them, arms spread wide in a halting gesture,* "I vote we camp outside tonight. We can hunt some fresh meat, rest under the stars, and have one last night before we plunge into constant darkness."
> 
> *Lowering his arms, he continues,* "I will, however, yield to popular opinion. If you wish to press on, I shall do so without complaint, however I will not claim responsible for any unusual dreams we suffer from such opressive environs."



"I would like to press on. I look forward to any dreams that we have. They will help guide our way."

*Wil is busy transferring goods from his horse to his mule:
sack - 1/2 lb [.1 gp]
Bedroll - 5 lbs [.1 gp]
Blanket, winter - 3 lbs [.5 gp]
Rations, trail (7 days) - 7 lbs [3.5 gp]
Artisan’s tools, masterwork (tattoo kit) - 5 lbs [55 gp]
Cold weather outfit - 7 lbs [8]
Rope, silk (50 feet) - 5 lbs [10 gp]
Dagger - 1 lb [2 gp].

Wil takes off the bit and bridle and the saddle off of his horse and places them just inside the cave. He slaps the horse's ass to go run into the woods. Wil has Fault-Finder in hand. He looks at each member in the Company of the Stones.*

"I'm all set to continue. Lead the way Indacalis."

*Wil starts whistling softly once we enter the cave. Anyone who actually bothers to listen can tell that it is a romantic ballad.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 15, 2004)

*Kelthet looks awkwardly at the Sibeccai.*  "I fear that I too am more comfortable below the earth..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2004)

Phaern flies over to the rest, readjusting the small pack that hangs beneath his wings.  "I too, would like to head in to the cave system now and see how far we can get before bedding down for the night.  While I urged that we gather as much information as we could prior to setting off, I believe that we need not pause on the brink of our journey."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 17, 2004)

"I too believe we should press on."  Atlas says.  Moving to the front where he can protect the rest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

[OOC  Can I get a marching order please?

*As you light your torches, lanterns, or sunrods, the redness of the walls leaps out of you, turning from dried blood to fresh in some of your minds.  Arranging yourselves carefully, you set off down the passageway.*

*The red walls twist and turn into the earth, going slightly down.  The ceiling is plenty high, even for Atlas, though perhaps some of you wonder if the walls might ever get too small for him to pass.  The air is cool and smells of earth, soothing perhaps after the sun outside.*

*As you press deeper the floor gets more jagged in places, in one place dropping ten feet.  A bit of rope helps you get the mule down, though Atlas almost got kicked in the face for his trouble in helping it down.  Leesea and Phaern are able to fly over these obstacles with ease, perhaps earning an annoyed glance or two from others that have to dirty their clothes in crawling over rocks.*

*It is as you walk into a much larger cavern, this one with a roof soaring over twenty feet in the air, that you begin to notice the first signs that you are not alone.  Along the middle of it you notice what appears to be a game trail of some sort.  Indacalis kneels to examine it, and seems to consider for an eternity.  Finally he rises.*

"I think this was made by animal with hooves.  Like a cow," he annouces.  Then, at his feet lands what appears to be a stalactite, except it seems to have an eye that regards you with a malicious glare.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 17, 2004)

OOC: Kelthet will take up the last position in the order - that way he can guard the rear flank of the party, and it leaves him the least number of people to talk to.  Although with our group, we basically have 3 fighters and 2 flutterers, so we can almost do a triangle around the greenbond, with the sprytes fluttering....

*Kelthet regards the eye with shock, his greatsword appearing in his hand almost by instinct.  A sharp outburst of "Iron's balls" is the only utterance he makes, however.*


----------



## Jaws (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wil*

[OOC I guess I will be just in front of Kelthet.

*Wil draws a dagger and invokes the power in his Ties of the Bloody Strike (true strike). He aims for the eye.*

_What the heck is that thing?_


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 17, 2004)

*Seeing Wil's actions (hopefully), Kelthet will attempt to move to prevent Wil's attack (hopefully catching his arm before he attacks or the like, at worst knocking him somewhat aside so that the strike might possibly miss).*  "Wil!  Careful!  We don't know it's intent!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 18, 2004)

*Phaern flutters around Indacalis in the center.  He finds himself often towards the front of the group but flits in and out talking to his landborne companions as they travel.  He is a little excited about this journey, and does his best to infect the group with his enthusiasm.*


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 18, 2004)

*Darthallys stays near the front of the group, although is not a guide and needs someone to point the direction, if not lead the way. He's been grumbling remarkably little, although did makesome rather nasty comments about butchering the mule after all the trouble getting it through the tunnels.*

     *As the Stalactite lands in front of the Greenbond, Darthallys glances up in case others look ready to fall, or in case things are knocking them loose up there.*

     "If this trail is made by some manner of underground bovine, then it's a good hunting track for bovines. Let us move on."

     *Darthallys draws his blade as he moves forward, although he's tense and uneasy. If something poses an obvious threat, he'll call up his shimmering shield while assessing the situation.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 19, 2004)

Much like Phaern, Leesea will tend to flutter around the group, though her curiosity keeps her more often near the front than the back.

As the creature's presence becomes known, she will back up to allow the fighters more room to swing if it comes to that.  

(Leesea will delay action and decide how to react after she learns more of the creature's nature and intent.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

When the stalactite hits the ground, Phaern jumps back, a bit startled.  As long as the others appear to have things moving well along, he will try to see if he can spot anything else moving on the ceiling.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 22, 2004)

*Before Wil can strike at the stalactite, Kelthet grabs his arm and asks him to stop.  Phaern and Darthaylls look upward, just in time to see a veritable hoard of stalactites slam to the ground.  Phaern, Leesea, Wil, and Kelthet are all hit, deep scratches that bleed freely.  Another four also fell as well, but failed to hit anyone.  They all have the strange eyes on their sides, glaring at you with a malignant stare.*

[OOC  Phaern and Leesea, 4 points of damage, Wil and Kelthet, 3 points of damage.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 22, 2004)

"Kelthet, these things look pretty aggressive, I saw we hit them back." Phaern says looking at the scratches he received.  Concentrating on the short staff at his hip, Phaern chants a short phrase as a pale green light spreads slowly out of the staff to envelope him.

[ooc: cast _eldritch armor_]


----------



## Jaws (Jan 22, 2004)

*Wil*

*You see the red leather straps that are wrapped around my arm slide up and touch the dagger just before I throw it. Wil ignores the pain and tries to escape Kelthet's grasp. He aims and throws the dagger.*

"Get off! These creatures just showed their intent!"


[OOC: I try to take a 5-foot step to an opening so I don't cause an Attack of Opportunity when I throw the dagger. +22 to hit without any other modifiers, 1d4-1 damage]


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 22, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs.*  "So it seems."  He is calm, but methodical now, as he releases Wil's arm.  He steps away from the creatures a bit, so as not to be vulnerable during his summoning, then reaches above his head and traces a long straight line down to his other hand.  As his hand passes through the air, there is a shimmering which quickly resolves itself into a fuzzy outline of a greatsword, and then suddenly resolve into a massive piece of iron that glints menacingly in the torch light.


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 23, 2004)

Darthallys shakes his head, exclaiming, "This is madness and pointless. If we stay and fight the one's that have already fallen, thier fellows will continue to pepper from above. Come, let's get out of this place before we're stuck by a large one."  The Sibeccai holds his shield above his head as he presses forward to get out of the cavern. "Stay close and I'll blaze a trail." 

     As he moves, he will keep his sword in hand, in case those on the ground suddenly begin ... doing whatever awful things stalactites with eyes do after they've fallen to the earth.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 23, 2004)

OOC - Does Leesea know anything about the nature of these creatures?  Knowledge: Dangerous Beasts +14

If so, she'll attempt to share with the others - either for useful tactics in a fight or in an effort to avert one.  Either way, she will grab her Unerring Stone and use it if this turns into a full-blown fight.

I'll be on vacation and away from the boards until Feb. 1.  Feel free to NPC Leesea as needed.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 23, 2004)

At the sight of further 'living stalactites' Atlas calls his shield and holds it above his head while shouting "Move!" as he trys to herd the group out of the dangerous cavern.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 24, 2004)

*Kelthet glances up as well, looking for a source of the attacks.  If there are simply masses of staglatites hanging, prepared to drop, he'll follow the group.  If there seems another threat, or a source, he'll stay for now.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 25, 2004)

*Will, your dagger pierces into the "eye" of the thing, drawing a faint, grating sound from it.  Phaern armor himself while Kelthet arms himself, looking up to see what else is going on.  Kelthet, you see a few more stalactites seem to be "loose" and ready to drop, and some of them are even moving into a better position, albeit slowly.*

*The ones on the ground are trying to right themselves, wiggling so their white underbelly (the thick part of the stalactite), is on the ground, then crawling slowly back toward the walls.*

"They're helpless once they've fallen, but they're deadly from above.  Let's move!" Leesea calls, remembering a book she one read about camoflagued monsters.

*Indacalis has not the slightest problem in following Atlas' very sound advice, and begins trotting after the giant to get out of the chamber.  Darthallys, as you keep your eyes on the ground, you do notice couple skeletons of what seems to be some kind of cow near the edges of the cavern.*

*Those that flee wave their light sources ahead of them, and find the single red exit.  Dashing down that way, they find a mercifully stalactite-free passage.  Coincidentally this is also the way the game trail went.  Indacalis sniffs the air experimentally, and cocks his ear further down the passageway.*

"They's running water down there," he annouces.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 26, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs, ignoring the creatures, as they seem unlikely to present a continued threat.  He follows the group cautiously.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 26, 2004)

Seeing the wisdom in his friend's advice, Phaern moves as quick as he can through the cavern trying to zig and zag a bit to avoid those creatures that are still attached to the ceiling.


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 26, 2004)

*Darthallys leans against a handy wall and flaps the sides of his leather coat for a moment, his tongue lolling slightly out the side of his mouth as he catches his breath.* "How, do you think, a thing like that grows, eh? I mean, it's a brilliant scam when it works. Drop off the ceiling and kill what you land on, and if you don't, most beasts will just flee the falling rock rather than try to maul it. Absolutely brilliant. Did you see how slow they moved? I bet it takes them ages to get back onto the ceiling. My bet is that some sorceror or shadow troll wanted to guard his cave and warped some insects into those things, then they started breeding out of control over the centuries."

     *Darthallys shrugs as he straightens then turns to continue the decent into darkness,* "Of course, that's just my guess."


----------



## Jaws (Jan 26, 2004)

*Wil*

*Wil pulls his mule along and keeps up with the others. I will try to get my dagger back only if the creature is along the path the group is taking.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2004)

*Kelthet follows the group, grinning.*  "That was a bit of fun, wasn't it?  Such strange creatures.  I wonder what else we'll find down beneath we've never seen before...."

"Should someone be writing all this down?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2004)

*Wil, you are able to retrieve your dagger and dash out of the cavern before any more of the things come crashing down.  Pausing in the corridor to take stock you find it to be free of both piercers and anything else resembling danger.  Darthallys and Leesea can now hear the faint gurgle of water up ahead, bearing out Indacalis' comment.*

*As you press forward, the light from your torches dimly illuminates the blood-red passage, and wetness gleams on the walls.  The sound from the water gets louder and louder until you finally come out onto the banks of an underground river.  Your torches only give you a dim glimpse of the other side, but you think it looks reddish.  The river is turbulant, dark, and swift, though here at the edge it has a bit of an eddy; this must be where these cattle drink from.  You think you also spotted a few rocks in the water.  The river is broad, almost thiry feet wide here.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 4, 2004)

Answering Kelther, Phaern says, "Oh but of course, I will definitely be keeping a journal of our quest.  When we stop to camp a bit later I will write what I can and then if you have anything to add go for it.  I guess we should also make a rough map to help us return to the surface.  I will begin that at the same time."

As they reach the river Phaern stops with the others and suggests, "Leesea and I can fly out over the water and try to see if there is anywhere that might be safe to cross, we could also try to secure a rope to the other side.  I wonder when we will reach the next colour?  Anyways, lets have  look shall we my lady."


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 4, 2004)

*Darthallys nods at Phaern's suggestion and couches down onto his haunches beside the water, "Seems like a find idea. Indacalis, is this water safe to drink? I must admit that while I relish a good spray of blood, I'm leary of drinking from a river the same color. Also, is everyone properly bandaged? I saw a few glancing blows from those... things falling. No need to risk bad blood or pox."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 4, 2004)

Phaern hadnt paid too much attention to it, but at Darthallys' question he rubs his arm a bit, "I guess I got a little scrape from one of those weird creatures.  Doesn't look infected does it?"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 4, 2004)

*Kelthet looks at his wound as well.*  "I'll heal."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 4, 2004)

*Kelthet looks at his wound as well.*  "I'll heal."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 4, 2004)

*Kelthet looks at his wound as well.*  "I'll heal."


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 5, 2004)

"Let me look at your wounds" Atlas says.  *If they look like they won't heal over night he uses a charge off the bracer.  If they do look minor he will clean and bandage the wound.  He then says to everyone "we were lucky this time lets try to be more alert.  It also might be a good idea to think about setting camp, if we can find somewhere defensable.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

*Indacalis quickly kneels down and touches the water, then nods at his fellow sibeccai.*

"Yes, the water is clean," he says, the scoops up a handful to drink.

*Phaern, you draw out a map of how you've traveled so far, marking all the different levels and depth changes.*

*Atlas, you think the wounds look fairly slight.  A bit of a bandage to keep them clean and people should be ok in the morning.*

*The bank of the river here is only about ten feet wide and somewhat slippery rock.  Probably it wouldn't bee to pleasent to stay here, though the corridor you came from was larger and marginally drier, if no softer.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2004)

"Tired already? I am all for finding a way across and maybe stopping somewhere nice on the other side.  I for one am curious how far we are from our next objective, but I am getting a little ahead of myself I guess.  Thanks for bandaging the gash in my arm, but really its not too bad, I think we can go a little further." Once again the Phaern's enthusiam is going to drag everyone as far as it can.  

[ooc: approx. what time is it? i was under the impression that it was maybe afternoon, at most early evening.]


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 5, 2004)

"Despite the easy access to water, I cannot envision sleeping so close to this river. The noise would drive me mad in short order were I trying to sleep. I say the Sprytes scout a crossing. I've pitons and a hammer should we have to improvise a rope bridge." 

     *Darthallys unslings a water skin and takes a long drink, then begins grooming his exposed fur with the excess. Just touching up really. Spelunking is dreadful to one's fur. Once he feels he's presentable again, he'll refill the waterskins and wait for a plan for crossing to be formulated.*


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 5, 2004)

*Kelthet nods*  "I think we should push on as well.  We should move until we begin to tire, then rest - there is no day or night here, so we must make our own, no?"

OOC: How wide is the river?  10'?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

[OOC  As was said on the previous page, the river is broad here, almost thirty feet across.


----------



## Jaws (Feb 5, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Atlas said:
			
		

> If they do look minor he will clean and bandage the wound.



"Thank you, Atlas."

"I think we should have the sprytes scout ahead and then decide how to cross the water."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

*The time as far as any of you can guess, is probably early evening.*

*Phaern, if you fly across the river you can spot a place or two you could pound in a piton.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 6, 2004)

OOC: Sorry, I misunderstood.  I thought it was early evening, at the the entrance cave.  As there was a question of us camping there.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2004)

[OOC  Naw, I confused myself.  It was early afternoon when you guys got here, so after traveling I believe it's late afternoon/early evening, and I've edited to reflect that.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 9, 2004)

*Seeing it will be a bit before they move on, Kelthet drops to a crosslegged position, closes his eyes, and is almost instantly asleep.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2004)

"Lets get a bit further before we break for the night.  Darthallys, did you have a piton and rope I could tie somewhere on the other side of the river?" Phaern says.  

Provided he gets the piton and rope, the little spryte will fly over to the other side and anchor the rope.  He will try to pay attention to what might look like the best part of the river to cross as he flies over it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2004)

*Phaern, your choice of parts of the river to cross are either lots of pointy rocks or less rocks.  All of it is fairly swift and dark.  Choosing the route with more potential foothold, you pound the piton in and tie the rope securely.*

*After the rope is anchored at the far end, someone can anchor it on the near end.  Pounding the piton deep into the wall, you create a handhold for the non-flying members of the party.*

*Everyone heaves themselves hand over hand, Atlas tugging the loudly protesting mule along.  With the giant's strength he is able to move the beast along with pure brute force.  Wil makes it over slowly but surely, and Darthallys fairly swings along.  Indacalis nearly slips and falls into the river, but Darthallys is able to grab his hand and steady him until he can grab the rope again.  Leesea pokes Kelthet and he quickly pulls himself over.  Panting, you all reach the shore.*

*Leesea, you and Phaern can go pull the other piton out of the opposite wall and have Atlas pull the rope in.  After about fifteen minutes, everyone is safely across the river, though fairly wet.  It is a bit chilly here, particularly with the wind blowing from further down the passage.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 9, 2004)

Atlas smiles "that was a workout"  looking at the very annoyed mule.  "I suggest we find somewhere out of this wind, where we can put on dry clothes."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 9, 2004)

*Kelthet nods absently, and pulls a small flake of some whitish material from his witchbag.  He mutters a few words to himself, and the flake disentegrates in his hand.  As he does so, his clothes shed the dirt and mud from the river, his hair loses the cave dust that has settled in it, and even his wound looks freshly scrubbed and shiny.*  "Fair enough."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Phaern and Leesea finish retreiving the piton and carry the end of the rope across as the line is reeled in.  Returning the party, he suggests, "Well lets have a look around, see if we cant find you some place out of this breeze where we can setup a nice warm fire.  I'm starting to feel a bit hungry and could use a rest too."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2004)

*After looking a bit further down the passageway, you can find an odd little side cave that's fairly dry and out of the wind in the passageway.  It's big enough to hold you all company, and it seems that's it been used for a nest or a campsite more than once in the past.*


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2004)

_ooc - Sorry, a little slow in getting back into routine since returning from vacation._

Leesea peers into the side chamber curiously.  If confident that nothing will drop off the ceiling to attack her, she'll do a quick search of the room.  Particular attention will be paid to anything about the room that suggests it has been used before for camping or lairing purposes.

(Search +7)


----------



## Jaws (Feb 11, 2004)

*Wil*

“I say we start a fire, dry off, eat and rest. I’ll gladly take first watch.”


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 11, 2004)

*Kelthet nods*  "I will watch last, if no one else wishes that watch...."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 12, 2004)

*Leesea, you search about and find the place to be more level that is normal for a cave floor, and covered in soft dry dirt instead of stone.  In a couple places along the wall you find a small alcove blocked with stone that contains dried mushrooms in a pouch and an old waterskin.*

*In a few places in the floor you find some old eggshell fragments and tiny bones.  Other than that, it seems that the place hasn't been used recently.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2004)

"This looks like a great spot Leesea.  Any one around need to have those scratches looked at?  I am sure we can patch them up right nice before bedding down for the night.  Oh and for watches I guess we need more than one per watch so I will join Kelthet on last watch."

*Once the others have started to setup camp, Phaern will draw his spryterod and placing it gingerly over the scratches on his arm he chants softly and a light silver glow eminates from the end of the rod drawing the lines of red out and niting the flesh together. [ooc: cast _transfer lesser wounds_]*

*Once the fire has been lit he will pull out his journal and flip to the map, checking to make sure it matches up with his memory to this point.  Then he will flip back to the journal section and record today's events.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 12, 2004)

"So I'm on the middle watch"  Atlas says.  "Anyone wish to join me?"


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 12, 2004)

*Darthallys paces around the cave, pausing briefly to nudge some broken eggshell with his boot. He doesn't seem entirely comfortable with his surroundings, but doesn't voice complaint at this point.* 

     "I prefer the early watch. Despite the perpetual gloom, I can tell it's too soon for me to be sleeping." 

     *That said, the Sibeccai kneels down and begins fishing food from his slingbag for the groups evening repast.*

     *While on watch, Darthallys spends his time kneeling by cave's mouth, watching the outside passage. To stave off boredom, he performs routine maintenance on his weapons and armor.*


----------



## Jaws (Feb 12, 2004)

*Wil*

*While on his watch, Wil relaxes and watches Darthallys clean his gear. He subconsciously has his hands and fingers going through symbols and patterns.*


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 12, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> *While on his watch, Wil relaxes and watches Darthallys clean his gear. He subconsciously has his hands and fingers going through symbols and patterns.*




     *Darthallys glances over at the Runethane's gesturing and grins toothily.* "Heh, a pair of warriors keeping the tools of thier trade well polished." *His voice is a soft burr against the background of the wind, but carries well enough.*

     "You are a peculiar sort, Wiletto Restat. My wants and passions I feel are readily apparent. Yours are a quieter sort. Why are you doing all this?"


----------



## Jaws (Feb 12, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Corinthi said:
			
		

> *Darthallys glances over at the Runethane's gesturing and grins toothily.* "Heh, a pair of warriors keeping the tools of thier trade well polished." *His voice is a soft burr against the background of the wind, but carries well enough.*
> 
> "You are a peculiar sort, Wiletto Restat. My wants and passions I feel are readily apparent. Yours are a quieter sort. Why are you doing all this?"



"I am doing this for a few reasons. One - For my friend Ji-Hecma. I will be there for the lot of ya. I won't run away with my tail between my legs. Two - For Vesune. I'm hoping we are successful in this quest." *Wil blushes at this statement and hopes that it is too dark for the sibeccai to notice.*

"And of course for..." *Wil smiles and says no more.*

_Not all my dreams will I speak aloud._


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 12, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> "I am doing this for a few reasons. One - For my friend Ji-Hecma. I will be there for the lot of ya. I won't run away with my tail between my legs. Two - For Vesune. I'm hoping we are successful in this quest." *Wil blushes at this statement and hopes that it is too dark for the sibeccai to notice.*
> 
> "And of course for..." *Wil smiles and says no more.*




     *Darthallys looks as though he's prepared to object to the tease, but then shrugs and looks back to his cleaning rags.* "You are a sentimental fool, Wil. I hope you take care not to become a dead one. I would hate to explain to your giant why I couldn't keep you alive when I meet him in the hereafter."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 13, 2004)

*Kelthet sits quietly, off to the side of the area.  He is nervous at the indications that others have been here before.  As he waits, he methodically removes all the items from his witchbag and places them in front of him, cataloguing and reviewing each of them.  Satisfied, he repacks the bag, and again falls quickly asleep.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2004)

*The night passes quietly for most.  You can hear the sounds of the river as well as air moving in the passageway, along with other, perhaps half-imagined sounds of drips and small scuffles.  During the second watch you see some bats fly by, and during the third you hear the lowing of something cowlike over the dull roar of the river.  When you all feel somewhat refreshed, you are proded awake by the third watch, and the lanterns are uncovered.*

*Indacalis took third watch (along with anyone else), and has managed to determine that the mushrooms you guys found are both non-poisonous and edible.  He chucks them into the morning's stew to add some substance and they add a pleasent nutty flavor.*


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 16, 2004)

*Kelthet streches awake, and thanks Indacalis for the stew.  Before he eats, however, he again sits crosslegged off to one side of the cave.  He reaches into his pouch and finds the iron filings again, and repeats his morning ritual, adding a sprinkling of the dust from the cave floor to the drink.  That finished, he begins to eat.*  

"Where now?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 16, 2004)

*Atlas enjoys the last of his stew as he contemplates the question. * "Further up the passage I presume.  Or did I miss an alternative?"  *He then cleans his camp bowl, Oils and checks his weapons, and packs for the day, as he listens to any other suggestions,*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Phaern enjoys his early morning meal, relishing the mushrooms that Indacalis included. He finishes quickly and takes a look outside the room they camped in to see what their options are.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2004)

*Your options outside the room are back toward the river, or up the red passageway.*

*Assuming you decide to take the latter, you gather your things, make your morning preparations, and head out.  During your gathering of things, Indacalis pours a bit of water on _Sekaris-lan_ and begins to sketch out what happened yesterday to Lykis.  The rest of you can help embroider the story, as it becomes obvious that story-telling and detail are not the sibeccai's strongsuits.*

*Walking along the trail, the going is somewhat slow, and in places the floor becomes uneven or very narrow, forcing you to single file.  At least once you skirt a large drop-off, from which echoes of water can be heard.*

*It's getting late, at least according to your stomaches, when you see sparkles of light from up ahead.  After a moment you can see that the cavern ahead is studded with crystal, that takes your light and reflects it back at you.  The ceiling and walls are covered with multicolored facets that seem to nearly light up from within as you bring your glowglobes, sunrods, and torches in.  It's a breathtakingly beautiful sight.*

*However, as you glance all around the chamber, you notice something rather odd.  There are three exits from this room, two lined in clear crystal and one in red.  Coming from one of the clear ones and going into the red one (or is it the other way around) is a trail of something that shines in the light.  Indacalis goes to examine it, and finally touches it.*

"It looks like the trail of a snail, but I have never heard of a snail this big before," he says, shrugging in confusion.


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 16, 2004)

*Darthallys huffs slightly and shrugs,* "There's giant everything else, why not slugs? Makes perfect sense to me. Of course, could also be some sort of strange ooze since we're underground. If we stay here, the watches will need to remain doubly alert. It could circle back through any of these holes. We could perhaps leave a small fire burning at each cave opening. It could deter unintelligent attackers. Of course, with the way these crystals play with light, it could attract the intelligent predators."

     *Darthallys grins, tossing out a few more options,* "Maybe small fires and Caltrops, but that could make for a rough escape if we suddenly need to flee. Tell you what, I'll let the thinkers decide. You folks just tell the loyal Sibeccai what needs to be done, and I'll do it, even if it means pressing on to a more defensible sleeping location."


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 18, 2004)

Leesea flies across the room and gently lands beside Indacalis, looking at the slime trail.  

"Can you tell which direction it was travelling?  Or whether it has been through here multiple times?" 

She will study the tracks herself, trying to recall if she has read anything about giant snails before.  [knowledge: dangerous beasts +14]

Should the group decide to make camp near here, Leesea will take some time to delve into the akashic memory to see if she can pick up on any important information associated with this rather unique room.  [akashic memory +10]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 18, 2004)

Phaern flits into the room following the others. "Wow now this is some sight.  Do you mind if we stop here for a few moments? I would like to make a sketch of this room in my journal.  Hmm I wonder if any of these crystals are magic in nature."  He says obviously facinated by the gleaming nature of the room.  Before taking his book out of his bag, Phaern draws his spryte rod from his belt and casts it about following the arcane patterns he knows by heart.  Finishing his chanting he holds it directly infront of him trying to determine if there is any magic to these crystals.

(ooc: cast _detect magic_)


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 18, 2004)

*Kelthet watches from the entrance to the room.  He enjoys watching the light flickering about, but doesn't take part in the discussions.  His greatsword is in hands, however, and he leans himself on it*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 23, 2004)

*Indacalis furrows his brow at Leesea's question, and after a few minutes of examination, answers.*

"I believe it has passed through more than once, but I'm not sure if it was coming or going," he says finally.

*Leesea, you have heard that _spoiler_


Spoiler



back in the days of the dramojh, some normally harmless creatures were magically changed and grown to create maurading menaces to unleash upon strongholds.  Most were destroyed, but some still survive.  Some might have fled under the earth, and the idea of a giant snail or slug is not so hard to believe.  Though sometimes they had stranger characteristics, magical powers and such.


_spoiler_*

*Also, after delving into the akashic memory, you learn that _spoiler_


Spoiler



unusual chambers such as these are sites where those connected to the earth might do their ceremonies.  It doesn't surprise you in the least that more than one ceremony of the earth mage has taken place here.


_spoiler_.*

*Phaern, after examining the walls with your magic-enhanced sight, you can see _spoiler_


Spoiler



that they contain a faint magical glow, of the transmutation school.


_spoiler_*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 24, 2004)

*After examining the room with his enhanced senses, Phaern informs the others, particularily Kelthet, of his discoveries.  "Hmm this gets even more interesting, it would appear that this room echoes a faint magical signiture, transmutational magic to be exact."


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 24, 2004)

Leesea ponders the snail track.  "You know," she says, "I've read about some of the foul ways the dramojh used to magically change ordinary creatures.  If this is such a case, we might want to be extra careful.  It could be quite dangerous."

She finds a quiet spot to meditate while the others continue to explore.  Fleeting visions come to her from the akashic memory - magic, chanting, the earth.

As she comes out of the akashic delve, Leesea hears Phaern's proclamation about the magic in the room.  "Indeed," she says.  "This place has long been a place of ceremony for those attuned to the earth.  I don't know who, or when, or how often, but the signature is clear."


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 24, 2004)

Darthallys nods at all this talk and rises to his feet, dusting off his buttocks as he does so. "Well, seems clear enough to me. We should press on and find a better place to camp. I don't know about the rest of you, but strange magical chambers that remind the akashic of dramojh transformations and earthly rituals do not strike me as a safe place to sleep."

     Shrugging, the Sibeccai does add, "However, I will concede to popular opinion. If those versed in magic and ritual feel this chamber isn't a hazard, I'll not press the issue. My expertise is in bloodletting, not lore."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 24, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs.*  "I, for one, have no fear of a place of the earth.  We go to seek the Bones of the Earth, do we not?  This seems as good a place as any to stay.  At least here, we know where the thing is likely to emerge, if it does.  I could be naive, but I suspect our stalwart band could handle a giant snail - I think you hit it in the squishy bits."  *He grins a bit*  "Besides - our dreams in this cavern, if it truly tied to the earth, might be productive...."


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 24, 2004)

Leesea considers Kelthet's suggestion that sleeping here might bring dreams useful to their quest.  It doesn't sound all that far-fetched to her.

To Darthallys, she says:  "My visions through the akashic memory only revealed the use of this chamber for earth ceremony purposes.  The suggestion about the snail and the dramojh is pure speculation on my part and could be totally wrong.  I don't think it has any particular connection to this place."

"Should we decide to sleep here, I would still advise considerable caution.  The creature that comes through here may seem to be just a large snail.  If it is a relic of the dramojh, however, it may have dangerous abilities that an ordinary snail...large as it may be...would not normally have.  And its disposition is likely to be a lot less friendly."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 24, 2004)

*Kelthet grins.*  "Perhaps one of our mages could conjure up a giant shaker of salt, that we might ward our sleep?  Unless, of course, people are worried about getting their hair slimy.  Or fur, as it may be."

*Kelthet is in higher spirits than normal - possibly the trip underground, possibly this cavern itself.*


----------



## Jaws (Feb 24, 2004)

*Wil*

"We should stay here. I don't think it will be any more dangerous than anywhere else. I don't want to pass up any benefits that we might receive. I'll gladly take first watch facing the 'red' tunnel."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2004)

Phaern is kind of glad that they have decided to take a break here.   He is really looking forward to spending a little time examining the crystals of the cavern.  When everone else is starting to get settled, he will make a search around the cavern looking in particular for a nice specimen that is not too hard to remove and nicely portable.  Withone in hand he will fly over to Leesea and strike up a conversation.  "These crystals are really interesting.  I have never seen a cavern like this before.  I wonder what you could use these for? Hey I wonder if we should collect some of that ooze, might be useful later."  When the topic of watches comes up, Phaern will offer to join one of the others on watch, probably Kelthet cause he is a little too excited to sleep at the moment. 

During his watch, while he has free time, Phaern will pull out his journal and catch up on mapping out things.  Then try his hand at sketching the cavern they are in and make notes on the crystals that he has pocketed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 29, 2004)

*Phaern, you're able to find three crystals that look easy to get free, and with a few minutes of work you have them.  Oddly, they seemed to almost vibrate in your hand for a few seconds, but perhaps that was your imagination.*

*For all those that rest, that night's dreams bring something both old and new.  Again you hear the stone voice, the cries to return to the earth and heal it.  And strangely enough, you see yourself and the others, your bodies gleaming like living crystal, and a feeling of immense power pouring into you from the earth.  The feeling is unnerving, but not unpleasent.*

*For those on watch, during the third watch, you hear a vauge, echoing squishy sound from down the red passageway.  As the third watch comes to an end, by your best guess, as you have no way to tell time, you all notice something strange.  The light from your glowglobes seems to be lingering in the crystals.  If you leave the chamber the crystals continue to glow softly, as if the chamber were lit up with a thousand candles.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 2, 2004)

Atlas is convinced they are on the right track after the dreams.  As unsettling as they may be.  When is time to wake everyone he enjoys breakfast with the rest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 3, 2004)

Following Phaern's discovery of the stones, he sits and finished his drawings, he also includes in his journal his impressions of the room as well as the dreams that they had. "Well this has been a fortunate stop, what an interesting room.  I hope that we have a chance to come here again and study it in more detail."  Phaern sits as they eat their breakfast, curious about the sounds that third watch mentioned (provided they do).  

Once they are finished he tidies up his gear and slides his book back into his pack.  "Okay I'm all set, shall we see where the red cavern leads us next?"


----------



## Jaws (Mar 5, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Okay I'm all set, shall we see where the red cavern leads us next?"



"Yes. Lets go."

*Wil starts leading his mule down the red cavern.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2004)

*You head down the red, crystal-studded cavern, your torches and sunrods leaving a faint glow behind you.  The dried slime trail goes down this way, and for several minutes you follow it.  The crystals become less prevalent and eventually fade entirely, leaving only red rock walls.  Up ahead you all hear a faint squishing sound.  Cautiously proceeding forward you come upon a most unusual sight.*

*The passageway opens into a larger cavern, at one side of which is a pool of some sorts.  Cavorting in this pool is the author of your slime trail.  A enormous snail, at least the size of a horse with splashing in the pool.  Instead of a normal head it bears a collection of mace-like appendages where its head should be.  Its shell, in your reflected light, seems to be made of a thousand, swirling, jewel-like colors.  The snail makes no indication that it's aware of your presense.  None of you have seen this before.*


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 6, 2004)

Leesea makes a mock sqeamish face.  "Yummie," she whispers.  "Doesn't look too friendly.  Want me to check out the passage beyond...you know, to make sure nothing else is going to come crash the party if we have to fight our way past this thing?"


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 9, 2004)

*Kelthet nods, rolling his neck around as he looks down the corridor at the beast, gauging its strength.  He swings his arms around ritualistically in patterns to loosen them up, and at some point in the process, a greatsword is suddenly in his hands.*  "It's been a while since we've had a good fight, eh?  Looks like that's something that's not run of the mill.  We might need all our attention on that fellow, so privacy would be helpful."

He nudges Dar.  "Does slime wash out of fur?  I know it slides off pale skin quick enough...."

(OOC: Using the Sight here too, in case it gives any info)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

Phaern studies the giant slug for a moment, trying to determine if it is at all threatening.  "I am not so sure that we should just kill this creature out of sport.  It does not appear to have even noticed us.  Perhaps we could just move past it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2004)

*Kelthet, you think that _spoiler_


Spoiler



the snail is weaker than any of you in terms of how tough it might be, though you a fairly certain it has no special abilities available to more trainind individuals.


 _spoiler_*


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 11, 2004)

Atlas agrees with Phaern "It is after all as entitled to its life as we are ours.  However if it wishes to contest the matter, I will sadly send it on its way.  He says adjusting his sword.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 13, 2004)

ooc:  If the group wants Leesea to scout ahead, she'll do so as sneakily as possible (Sneak +19).  If they choose to just try to get past, she'll assist as needed.

I'm out of town and unable to post until Wednesday night.  Just FYI.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 13, 2004)

*Kelthet stares at the creature for a time, then shakes his head.*  "It would not defeat us if we were to challenge it - I doubt it is anything beyond what it seems - an oversized creature.  Perhaps we could distract it and sneak past?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2004)

"Let's see if Leesea and I can sneak past it first." Phaern joins Leesea as she tries to sneak past.

ooc; sneak +16


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 21, 2004)

*The cavern is large enough to skirt around the creature and its slime pool, and the party carefully begins to make its way around the far side, trying to be as inconspicuous as possible.  However, as you make your way across, the snail suddenly rears up and begins to make a bee-line toward you.  Or specifically, toward the donkey.  The cavern is only about thirty feet across, and the snail is now twenty feet away, its tentacled head waving wildly.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 21, 2004)

*Atlas moves to interpose himself between the snail and the donkey.  Reluctantly drawing his sword two-handed, if the snail continues to approach, he attacks when it reaches the 10' mark.*  "Heads up people, it appears to want to make an issue of things."


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 21, 2004)

Kelthet too readies his sword and stands beside Atlas.  As he does so, however, he begins a quiet chanting as he stands there.  Once he finishes, there is little obvious change, but he peers with interest at the snail.

OOC: Heightened scent bane on Atlas, Kelthet, the donkey, and any other pack animals (including Dar.  , then whoever else is nearby, preferably non-casters first.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2004)

Phaern draws his energy blade ready to interpose himself between the snail and their baggage train if need be.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 22, 2004)

Leesea will draw her dagger while trying to slip off to the side (sneak) in order to get into a flanking position on the snail.  She will take advantage of her size and any cover in the cave to facilitate the sneaking.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

*Atlas interposes himself between the snail and its prey, readying his sword to skewer the snail if it gets too close.  Kelthet chants softly, throwing a powder of astrigent leaves over Atlas, rendering him scentless.  Phaern calls upon his blade of fire [tell me if that's wrong], the flames glowing brightly in the dim light, and arrays himself before the pack animal.  Tiny Leesea flits from shadow to shadow, moving so that she is behind the snail, moving forward very slowing, almost hovering, her dagger blinking like a mirror in the light.  The snail does not seem to notice her.*

*However, it does not ignore Atlas.  Sliming up to the giant, it takes a hard blow from his blade, but still hammers Atlas with its flail-like head.  All four connect, but only two strike hard, slamming painfully into his sword arm.*









*OOC:*


 - Atlas, take 11 points of damage.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 26, 2004)

Leesea flinches as she sees how hard the snail clubs Atlas.  She looks for vulnerable spots in the snail's body to sink her small dagger for maximum effect.

(Reminder - sneak attack +1d6; opportunist - free attack of opportunity when foe is hit by another person)


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 26, 2004)

Atlas continues to attack with his sword, hoping to drive the snail away.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 26, 2004)

OOC: D'oh - thought Scent Bane Heightened to multiple targets, not more duration.  

Kelthet shrugs, having done his best to avert combat.  He considers the terrain, and his options.  A charge would be effective, but flanking the creature with Leesa or Atlas would also be useful.

OOC: If Kelthet can move to flank w/o provoking AoO's, and still attack, he does so.  If not, charge.  If neither, move as close to flanking as possible, and attack.


----------



## Jaws (Mar 26, 2004)

*Wil*

*Wil grabs a coin (bobber) out of his belt pouch and starts inscribing a rune upon it. I trigger the rune once it is complete. I then command the crocodile to attack the snail.*









*OOC:*


: I'm inscribing an invested rune of conjuring, a crocodile (electricity). I  posted stats for it in the ooc thread.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

Phaern continues to prepare for battle.  Drawing on the power of his staff, he armors himself in glowing plate ready to defend their baggage train should the snail continue moving towards it.  

[ooc: cast _eldritch armor_ - AC 23]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

*Phaern encases himself in magical protections, as Leesea sinks her knife into a likely soft spot of the snail's body.  Atlas drives his sword down hard, cutting deeply into the beast, who retaliates with a barrage of blows that leave the giant nigh-breathless.  Kelthet eases around the side of the snail, and gives a massive downward chop with his greatsword.  Wil begins the careful process of drawing his cold, reptillian rune on the bobber.  Leesea darts in again, but this time her blade bounces off the snail's shell.*

[Atlas, take another 15 damage.  The snail doesn't like you for some reason...]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Now outfitted with armor and his fire sword, Phaern swings into action.  He flits up and over the snail to a position far away from those flailing clubs and attacks vigorously into it.  He is careful not to get within reach of the flails as he moves.*

[ooc: +11 touch, 1d8+5 damage]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 2, 2004)

Seriously concerned now, Atlas calls on power of Life for protection.

OOC: Call shield, ac +3.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 2, 2004)

Leesea notes the beating that the snail has imparted upon Atlas with growing concern.  She redoubles her efforts at sinking her dagger into the snail's weak spots.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 2, 2004)

Kelthet grins slightly, clearly enjoying himself.  His iron armor seems to gleam a little, even in the darkened cavern, and he swings again at the snail, shouting to draw its attention from Atlas.

(OOC: Also attempt to size up the snail's condition, possibly with Sense Motive or the like....).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

*Phaern dives in, his fiery sword laying elegant burns on the snail's wet flesh.  Atlas calls upon the power of life to protect him, and in a cascade of golden light, and sheild forms upon his arm.  Wil's cold croc lunges in, jaws snapping.  Diving under the snail's flailing "heads," it clamps its teeth on the body of the creature, ice crystals forming around the wound.*

*Leesea dives in, plunging her dagger in and aggrevating her previous wound nearly at the same time the crocodile attacks.  Indacalis moves behind Atlas and places his hand on the giant's back.  A feeling of warmth and a taste of loam fill Atlas as his wounds begin to knit.*

*Kelthet, the snail's situation is rather dire.  As you watch it, its flailing stops and it collapses, nearly catching Wil's crocodile underneath it.  Its shell continues to glow and swirl with color, providing an odd counterpoint to the battle that just raged here.*

[OOC - Atlas, you heal 17 points of damage as Indacalis infuses you with life]


----------



## Jaws (Apr 5, 2004)

*Wil*

*Wil commands the croc to stop attacking and come to his side. The croc disappears seconds later in a crackling burst of electricity.*

"I wonder what kind of components we can gain for our spells. And is it edible."


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 5, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> *Wil commands the croc to stop attacking and come to his side. The croc disappears seconds later in a crackling burst of electricity.*
> 
> "I wonder what kind of components we can gain for our spells. And is it edible."




"Almost everything is edible to something else."  

*Kelthet considers the snail.*  "I wonder if it was guarding something?  It came after us pretty fast, and without much provocation - are there young around, or valuables?  Maybe food sources?"

*Without waiting for an answer, he steps to the entraces and exits, one after another, ear cocked in concentration.  (OOC: Listen checks, clearly.    )


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2004)

"On the topic of food, I think that is probably what it was after.  I mean we havent found a lot down here. And I think it had been hanging out in the crystal chamber just back there, not much to eat around there.  Its pretty big, I bet it could have taken one of our pack animals easily." Phaern is a little excited, a natural high from the adrenaline of combat.  When he speaks it comes out really fast each work falling on the next.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 6, 2004)

"Please check out the chamber quickly" Atlas says.  "I think Phaern and I, could use a rest."  He then heals the rest of his wounds with the bracer, then finds a comfortable place to rest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2004)

*Kelthet, you listen very carefully at the one exit from this room, but you realize that some faint squishing sounds are actually coming from _inside_ the room, by the slime pool the snail was in.  Cautiously going over there, you see one tiny little snail, a miniature of the one you just killed, barely the size of your palm, its little flailing heads waving weakly.  Its shell gleams like a thousand jewels.*

*Wil, upon examining the snail, you think that perhaps the shell itself my yield something.  The colors upon it are still swirling even after the snail's death.  Indacalis comes over and examines the remains of the snail.*

"I believe it could be eaten safely, but it would not be the tastiest of meals," he says after a long pause.

*Atlas, you take a seat, waiting for the fatigue that came after three uses of your bracers to pass.  In a hour or so you should be well, and your real wounds are entirely healed.  If anyone else is hurt, Indacalis will help them.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2004)

Phaern looks up at Atlas when he mentions his name, "Nope I don't need to rest quite yet.  In fact I am pretty excited to continue, now that our baggage train is safe.  This battle has just been a warm up, I'm really looking forward to fighting something I can really sink my teeth into, metaphorically speaking that is.  Come on lets keep exploring!" It is rather obvious that Phaern is still juiced from the fight and it might take a bit of effort to calm him down if the rest choose to stay here for a bit.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 8, 2004)

"Sorry my friend, my wounds may be gone thanks to the magic.  But magic is tireing.  I need at least an hour to recover."  Atlas says as he leans back against the cave wall.


----------



## Jaws (Apr 8, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Wil, upon examining the snail, you think that perhaps the shell itself my yield something.  The colors upon it are still swirling even after the snail's death.  Indacalis comes over and examines the remains of the snail.*



*I take a closer look at the snail. I first try to determine if there are any hidden runes.* [OOC - Sense Rune, caster power check (d20 + 9)] *If not...*

"Does anyone have a _detect magic_ spell readied?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

*The snail's shell is free of runes.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 9, 2004)

"Oh actually I do." Pipes in Phaern.  Moving over to the creature he pulls out his small rod, to others it might look like a darning needle or chopstick.  Drawing on the arcane knowledge he casts _detect magic_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

*Indeed the snail's shell reeks of magic of the abjuration variety.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

Leesea wipes her dagger clean on a rag, wincing at the smell.

"Hey all," she says as she takes to the air, "I'll handle the scouting...make sure the rest of the cave is secure and free of surprises."

Leesea will scout further down the cave and check a short distance down the far passage.  She will try to be a little sneaky.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

*Sneaking further down the cave, you see a great number of passageways, massive stone columns, and a beautiful curtain of calcite in white and red and green that covers one wall in a chamber further along the road.  You do spy a colony of bats resting on the roof of that chamber, and below them some large mushrooms.  The mushrooms are large, and probably not good to eat, but other than that just seem to be unusually large for their species.  In the next five chambers, you note no immediate threats, though as you get to the fifth one, you do see a fairly swift shallow river blocking your way.  Raising your glowglobe lantern, you can see some blind white fish swimming in it.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2004)

"Hmm, very interesting.  It would appear that this snail's carapace radiates abjuration magic quite strongly.  Maybe you are correct I think we should take a little bit with us to run a few experiments on.  Perhaps it is useful in a magic ritual of some sort." Phaern says, passing on his discovery.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

*Kelthet, the tiny little snail crawls out of the slime pool and begins to climb onto your boot, and eventually up your pant leg.  Its flailing head just barely tickles.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2004)

Phaern tries to cut away some of the snail's shell to experiment on later.  Provided his fire sword is still at hand he will use that, if not then he will just try to break off a loose piece.  Once done gathering things he will see how Atlas is doing.  If everything is fine he will watch for Leesea and see what she has turned up in the passageways leading out of this cavern.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 15, 2004)

"I am doing fine, friend.  Just a little winded."  *Looking at Kelthet he says*"looks like you've been adopted." *Atlas, says with a smile.*


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 15, 2004)

OOC: Sorry!  My email notification didn't let me know there was something happening!

*Kelthet peers at the small snail, and then shrugs.*  "It seems harmless enough.  Maybe I'll keep it - it's probably a better conversationalist than I am."  *He peers around, trying to determine what the snail might have eaten.  "Incandlis - do you know what sort of food it might need?"  *He also does his best to fashion some sort of carrier for the critter, possibly out of a lantern or the like.  "It might be good luck to keep it.  Or it might try to eat me while it sleeps - we'll have to see."  *He lapses back in to silence after fishing out the snail, and examines the shell as well.*  OOC: I don't suppose the Sight is useful here, eh?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

*Right now the little snail is not particularly powerful, according to the Sight.  Indacalis says that one so small probably only eats fungus and mushrooms, but as it gets larger it will need meat.  In an empty lantern you can put in a layer of slime and the snail seems content with this.  Add a little water and food every day and it should be all right.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

Leesea returns to the others once she is satisfied with her exploration.

"Well," she says, "there are a lot of exits and passages around here.  I checked out a few of them.  Some neat rock formations, a colony of bats, some large mushrooms, and a short way past that there is a fast moving but shallow stream.  I suppose if there are bats this far in, there is probably an exit to the surface for them.  Didn't see it, though.  Nothing looked too threatening."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 16, 2004)

"You know I had a thought.  I know wonder of wonders right?    I bet the mother was protecting her young.  I do wonder at there only being the one though.  Also why did she single me out?"  Atlas asks in puzzlement.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 16, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs.*  "It almost seemed she was after the Mule.  Or the one who thinks like one."  *He grins at his weak joke.*  "You entered her territory, perhaps?  It was only when you approached that she attacked."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Flying over as Leesea returns, Phaern asks, "There sure appear to be a lot of different passages down here.  I don't think we are ment to follow them all.  Did the red caverns continue?  I think the next colour we are supposed to follow is orange.  Were there any orange caverns yet?  As long as nothing looked threatening I guess we should wait a bit till Atlas is feeling himself again then head down where ever the red caverns lead."

*Remembering his journal, Phaern sits down for the rest of the hour to record the days events.  He wants to keep everything in there, all the memories and all the battles.  He even tries his hand at drawing Kelthet with the baby snail in his hand. It doesnt look much like him, but the snail is cute.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Flying over as Leesea returns, Phaern asks, "There sure appear to be a lot of different passages down here.  I don't think we are ment to follow them all.  Did the red caverns continue?  I think the next colour we are supposed to follow is orange.  Were there any orange caverns yet?  As long as nothing looked threatening I guess we should wait a bit till Atlas is feeling himself again then head down where ever the red caverns lead."




"Hmmm...I saw some red and whites and green stone, but I don't recall seeing any orange.  Maybe with some more exploring we can figure out which way we're supposed to go."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 16, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Kelthet shrugs.*  "It almost seemed she was after the Mule.  Or the one who thinks like one."  *He grins at his weak joke.*  "You entered her territory, perhaps?  It was only when you approached that she attacked."




"No more than the rest of us.  Maybe she found my size intimadating."  Atlas responds.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

*Leesea would have noted that the reddish walls continue through the bat cavern and beyond the cavern with the river in it.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Leesea would have noted that the reddish walls continue through the bat cavern and beyond the cavern with the river in it.*





"Right," she says.  "So, anyway, yeah, the reddish walls seem to continue back for a ways.  No orange yet, just red."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 16, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Right," she says.  "So, anyway, yeah, the reddish walls seem to continue back for a ways.  No orange yet, just red."




"Did I miss something?"  Atlas asks.  "I don't remember anything about colors.  Just bones of earth."


----------



## Jaws (Apr 16, 2004)

*Wil*

*I try to remove about a pound of the snail's shell. I then pack it upon my mule.*

"We should continue following the red cavern. Unless someone has some information that suggests otherwise."


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 17, 2004)

"Blood and bones, perhaps?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 18, 2004)

"Well, that doesn't explain following a progression of the rainbow.  Going from red to orange.  We must have missed something."  Atlas returns.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2004)

"In the writings of Gomaer Grayclaw, who described the path we are on, he said we were to follow the caverns through the colors of the rainbow.  It is how we knew to start in the caves that Indacalis had been in two days ago." Phaern says, offering to show Atlas the pages of his journal with the information he had gained from the library.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 18, 2004)

"Ah, I really am as slow as my companion says."  Atlas replies sheepishly.

OOC: I missed that.

"Well, I guess were ready to move on then."  *Says Atlas as he rises to his feet.*  "Shall we ?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

*Will, the snail's shell is very tough, but with some help from Atlas you can hack off about a palm-sized chunk of the multi-hued shell.  Then you continue your travels; through the chamber of bats (there seem to be small vents in the ceiling that probably allow them access to the outside world, or perhaps they eat the insects in here) and to the larger chamber with the shallow river across it.*  

*It is about twenty feet across, though would only be knee deep on Wil.  It is crystal clear, and has several blind white fish in it.  The only exit from this chamber, and the one that follows the red walls, is a low tunnel that the rivers exits from, on the right side.  The tunnel seems to be only three feet above the surface of the water, which means that while everyone else could just wade through it, Atlas would probably have to go through on his knees.  The tunnel seems to extend for a goodly distance, and your lights cannot see the end of it from here.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

"Come on Leesea, lets have a look at what is down the tunnel.  You guys check if the water is safe to stand or kneel in." Phaern says, excited to be back on track.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Come on Leesea, lets have a look at what is down the tunnel.  You guys check if the water is safe to stand or kneel in." Phaern says, excited to be back on track.





"Absolutely," she says.  "I'd hate for us to run into something nasty in that tight a space.  Could get ugly for the tall'uns."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2004)

*Leesea and Phaern fly down the narrow passage, glowglobe lantern at the ready.  The reddish walls extend the full length of the passage, glimmering like old blood on the walls.  Ahead you hear something roaring and see a faint glow, and the passage comes to an abrupt end, spilling into a waterfall in a huge cavern.  The uneven floor is about twenty feet below and ends in a large bubbling pool.  The cavern itself is about fifty feet across and nearly sixty feet high.  Moss grows in great profusion on the rocks around the pool, and along the small outlet that exits the chamber.  The moss is many different colors, green, blue, purple, and orange.  Up above phosphorescent fungus gives off a weak white light, mimicing stars.*

*There's ample room in this chamber to rest, even if it would be a bit damp.  The passage that leads away from this chamber seems to be a bit reddish-orange; perhaps you're close to a change in the color of the road.  It is a fairly broad passage, one side of which is taken up by the stream.  The passage is only eight feet high further on, so it seems that Atlas is going to have a crink in his neck come tomorrow evening.*

*The only dangers you could see would be the speed of the current as you get closer to the waterfall, and getting down the waterfall itself.  The pool seems deep enough that one could land in it safely, but it would get everyone all wet.  And getting the mule through here is going to be a challenge...*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

"Wow the wonders never cease.  This room looks really comfortable.  I think that we may be able to camp here tonight and explore a bit from this cavern to see whats around. The color of the walls certainly indicate that we are on the right track.  But hmm that waterfall looks like it might be difficult to our land bound companions.  I can summon a quick enchantment to carry them all down to the bottom of the falls, but that might be then end of my spells for the day.  Maybe if I grant Atlas the ability to fly too he can help ferry the others down.  Guess we should head back and let the others know what we have found eh? Wonder if they have had any luck with the water yet." Phaern says as he looks around the big cavern and tests how comfortable the soft moss feels.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*The moss is indeed soft, particularly the purple moss which is even pleasently dry, and gives off a faint sweet scent.  Going back to the others, Indacalis says that the water is cold, though non-poisonous and quite safe to drink, if laden with minerals which give it a peculiar flavor.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2004)

Leesea turns to Phaern while they look over the mossy cavern.  "I agree, this does look like a nice place to stop.  The approach is pretty ugly, though.  If something comes out of that far cave, most of the group will be trapped.  I think we should explore a little further before we go to the trouble of bringing everyone down the falls."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

"Good point. Okay lets have a look see." Phaern says, agreeing that they should look further before returning.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*The two sprytes fly down the one passage, noting that the walls are indeed turning a distinct orange color the further they go.  Several caverns are farther in, many choaked with stalactites and stalagmites that form massive pillars.  It seems, for the time being, that you will be paralleling the stream.  There are few branching caverns, but short flights down them don't give you any sign of life other than fungus.  The only thing of note is a large pile of dung about a ten minutes' flight down the passageway.  It is mosly covered with mushrooms, but there is one place where the dung seems reasonably fresh.  The animal it comes from seems to not be too large, which would make sense, considering how little these passages can get.  From looking around you can see some vaguely lizard-like tracks leading both to and from the pile.  They go both further down your road and down some of the adjoining passageways.  You would guess the lizard isn't probably too much longer than three feet or so.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

"Er right then. Thats gross.  In any case looks like we have found the orange caverns.  Though that moss room doesnt look too defensible, neither has anything we have seen so far.  I imagine that as long as we leave some one on watch through out the night that we will be pretty safe there.  The sound of the waterfall covering anything we might make and only one really viable exit to watch." Phaern says, wondering if Leesea wants to continue exploring without the others.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2004)

"Yeah, I think we've seen enough," Leesea says.  "The cavern back there isn't any safer or more dangerous than anywhere else...but at least it'll be a little bit more comfortable."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2004)

"Right then, lets head back, hopefully they have managed the water by now." Phaern says, turning to head back up to the waterfall and up.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 23, 2004)

*Kelthet tastes the water, and smiles.*  "Excellent vintage."  *He fills up all his waterskins with this peculiar water, and peers around. His energy level is growing as the group heads farther down.  He also makes sure to water his slug.*  "We're stopping?  Already?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

*The snails splashes around in the water, seeming quite content.  It seems to stretch out to you when you pour the water on it.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

"Uh, guys, I'm going to need a little help with the mule."  Atlas says.  *As he takes in the waterfall.


----------



## Jaws (Apr 23, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Uh, guys, I'm going to need a little help with the mule."  Atlas says.  *As he takes in the waterfall.



"Give me a hour, and I can bring about the proper runic spell. Unless one of the others has something handy."

OOC: The spell would be Safe Fall.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 24, 2004)

As Phaern returns to the group he sees that they have having trouble contemplating the waterfall.  Flying up he offers, "I think I can help you get down if you are willing.  I have a little enchantment up my sleeve that will allow one to fly.  Atlas, I think it would be best to give you that for a bit, though I can enchant a few of you today."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 24, 2004)

"How will that help with the mule?"  Atlas replies.  Do we have any pullies or such?


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 25, 2004)

*Kelthet speaks quietly*  "Atlas could carry the mule, couldn't he?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2004)

"Kind of what I was thinking Kelthet, though I can enchant you, Kelthet, with the power of flight as well if you need a hand, Atlas." Phaern offers.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 27, 2004)

"Maybe if the mule was unloaded, Atlas says doubtfully.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 28, 2004)

"Well we can take a few trips. Here let me get the couple of you airborne.  Its quite a thrill being up in the air you'll see.  Then I'll give you as much a hand as I can moving stuff down."  Phaern says, casting _flight_ for both Atlas and Kelthet.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 28, 2004)

*Kelthet dismisses his sword, for convenience.  There is clearly a moment's hesitation as he does so, and he stands a bit less straight once it is gone.  But he makes a few tentative movements after being enchanted, to gain an understand of his new movement.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 29, 2004)

Atlas also test the new movement, then moves to calm the mule.  Before unloading the pack, then once again trying to get her as calm as possible.  He then attempt to lift the mule before gently lowering her to the cavern floor.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 29, 2004)

Leesea watches the preparations with mild amusement.  She knows she'd have trouble flying a cat down that thing, so her best option is to stay out of the way.

"I'm going to go keep an eye on that passage that leads out of here," she says.  "I'd hate for something to come sneaking out of that while you guys are trying to fly a mule down the waterfall."


----------



## Jaws (Apr 29, 2004)

*Wil*

"I could use a lift too."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2004)

*You manage to lower the confused mule down the waterfall, albeit after some calming and several treats.  She was annoyed enough at having to slog through three feet of water that she demands special treatment before concenting to float down with Atlas.  With several trips, Kelthet and Atlas can get the rest of the party down, and not too much wetter for the wear.  Leesea doesn't see any flesh-eating monsters down the passageway, luckily.*

*If you desire, the purple moss that spreads over part of the cavern seems to be both the driest as well as being sweet-smelling.  It looks to be not a bad place to rest for the night.*


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 29, 2004)

OOC: Leesea failed her spot check!  Quick, to battle stations!  

*Kelthet looks at the moss covering the ground here, and notes the color to himself.  He gestures to Incandalis*  "Have you seen moss of this nature before?  Is it safe?  I worry about the sweet-smell attracting predators...."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

*Indacalis steps forward and examines the purple moss, touching it and smelling it.  Then he abruptly falls over snoring.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 30, 2004)

"Well so much for that idea"  Atlas says, *then while holding his breath, he picks the Indaclis up as gently as possible, so as to not destrub the moss.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

"Oh dear," Leesea says when she sees Indacalis drop over.

She flies overhead to get a better look at that type of moss, careful not to get too close.  She tries to dredge up some of the old lore from books she perused ages ago.  (Knowledge: Nature +11, or otherwise relevant knowledge skills)

"You know, if this is a natural property of the moss, we may have to be wary of symbiotic predators.  The moss knocks out unwary creatures, and something that is immune to the moss comes along to consume the sleeping victim."


----------



## dead_radish (May 1, 2004)

*Kelthet nods.*  "Would make a nice place to sleep, though - no tossing and turning...."  *He looks around for predators at that mention.  Assuming none, he walks over, and tries to help Atlas wake Inca.*  "Perhaps we could carry some of this with us in some way?  I would like to have a way to deal with creatures that didn't involve killing them where they stand.  Not at first, at least...."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2004)

*Leesea, you think the purple moss might indeed be the twilight sleeper, or forever blanket, a kind of moss that thrives on moisture and sucks it right out of the air... or its victims.  Its sweet scent will put people to sleep, and then it proceeds to cover and smother its victims, drawing nutrients from their flesh.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 2, 2004)

Leesea, holding her breath, leans down for a closer look at the moss.  Digging through her memories, she recalls a pertinent entry in an old book she once read.

"Stay away from the purple moss," she instructs everyone.  "I'm pretty sure it's something called the Twilight Sleeper.  Knocks you out and then slowly consumes your body.  Pretty nasty way to go, though I imagine it's relatively painless.  Sorry I didn't notice it earlier...the color should have tipped me off.  I'll check the other mosses, see if I recognize any other hazards."

Leesea will fly around and inspect each variety of moss, careful not to touch or breathe too deeply around any until she is confident that they're harmless.  (Knowledge: Nature +11)


----------



## dead_radish (May 3, 2004)

*Kelthet too gazes around, looking for anything else that might cause everyone to die horribly.*  OOC: K (Dungeoneering +6).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

*Well, it seems as if the rest of the moss is not immediately dangerous, though you probably shouldn't eat it.  It should be safe enought to sleep on though, once you get rid of the purple moss, if that's what you desire.*

*Atlas and Kelthet can pull Indacalis and shake him awake in a minute or two.*

"Don't get too close to the purple moss, it will put you to sleep," are the first words out of his mouth.  Then he seems to realize that he _was_ just asleep and shuts his jaw with a snap.


----------



## Rybaer (May 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Atlas and Kelthet can pull Indacalis and shake him awake in a minute or two.*
> 
> "Don't get too close to the purple moss, it will put you to sleep," are the first words out of his mouth.  Then he seems to realize that he _was_ just asleep and shuts his jaw with a snap.





"Thanks dear, we'll keep that in mind," Leesea says with her best grandmotherly face.  "The rest of the moss looks fairly safe, though I wouldn't recommend eating it.  Might want to deposit the mule somewhere that he can't reach it.  Indacalis, could you double-check the other mosses for me?  It's not exactly my specialty."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2004)

Phaern does what he can to help clear away the purple moss, a little ashamed that he suggested they sleep in a cavern where such a dangerous plant growing.  He goes about it in an almost uncharacteristic silence, watching Atlas and Kelthet rouse Indacalis.

[ooc: sorry for the absence. was on vacation, but Im back now]


----------



## dead_radish (May 7, 2004)

*Kelthet continues trying to figure a way to get the moss into a container, for use later, while also checking for the most comfortable spot in the cavern*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2004)

*By use of a shovel and whatnot you can scrape away the dangerous purple moss.  Putting it in a chest or a tightly sealed and woven bag, or an extradimensional space, should hold it mostly harmless.  Indacalis examines the rest of the moss, and after several minutes declares the rest of it to be safe to sleep on.  Kelthet, there's a nice soft bed of the orangish moss that seems like a good place to snooze.*


----------



## Jaws (May 7, 2004)

*Wil*

"I'll take first watch. Now we all know we are to follow the caverns by the way of the colors of the rainbow. Is there anything else that needs to be shared in case we get split up?"

*Wil doesn't look upset. He has more of a curious look on his face.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 7, 2004)

Leesea will help make sure the camp is suitably arrange and everyone gets some food.  When ready to sleep, she'll try to find a cozy spot in the moss.

"Wake me when you're ready to sleep, Wil," she says and promptly rolls over and falls asleep.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 7, 2004)

*After moving Indaclis to a more suitable location, helping set up camp and eating the evening meal.  Atlas also find a comfortable place on the floor and streches out.  He looks to Lessea,  "You do the same mam, when its my turn."


----------



## dead_radish (May 8, 2004)

*Kelthet takes his watch as well, falling asleep almost instantly when he is not on duty*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

*The watches go quietly, aside from the waterfall that is.  In the morning Indacalis could tell you that the blind fish that live in the water are edible, and if someone wants fresh food they could.  If anyone sears some fish for breakfast, it's a bit bland, but some salt or other seasoning makes it reasonably tasty.  For certain it's hot and filling.*

*Going down the passage, Atlas has to keep his neck bent to avoid banging his head, but other than that it doesn't seem too bad.  Paralleling the stream, you go through the chambers that Phaern and Leesea explored last night.  A pungent scent announces that you're close to the dung heap, and as you come into that chamber you hear a faint scuttling.  Leesea spots the tail end of a reasonably large lizard skittering away from your light source.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 9, 2004)

"Did you see that?" Leesea whispers to the others.  "Looked like a lizard moving away from us.  Should probably take a look...might just be big enough to be a threat if we startle it."

*Leesea will fly forward a bit, gaining altitude to see if she can get a better view of the creature.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

*Leesea flight forward, seeing a large lizard, easily five feet long from nose to tail, covered with dark green, matte, pebbly scales.  It has a long, whippy tail, and a large muzzle; you catch the glimpse of sharp teeth.  It runs fairly quickly, dashing into a crevice in the rock.  It you look in the crevice it seems to go on for a bit, probably there's a warren of sorts back there.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 9, 2004)

Leesea flies back to the others.

"Well, it's definitely a lizard, about a five-footer," she says.  "Ran into a crevice...probably where it lives.  I personally don't see any reason to go in after it."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 9, 2004)

"No, but be alert,in case it returns."  Atlas replies.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

Phaern flits around the higher parts of the cavern keeping a careful watch for anything that the others are not payin attention too.  At the sight of the lizard, he joins Leesea just to have a look.  It's something more to add to his journal.  In any case he tries to locate the next direction the party will take, looking for signs of the new orange-ish caverns.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2004)

*After several more minutes of traveling, the walls are steadily become less reddish-orange and more orange-red.  You think that by the time you get done traveling today you will probably get to the truly orange caverns.  There are small crevices every few dozen feet, and occasionally you hear skittering or see a flick of a tail or a snout.  A few times you see some flying pests, and see signs of rats or other rodents.  Those are probably what the lizards are eating.*

*After several hours of winding through the caverns, some with frozen "waterfalls" of calcite in beautiful colors of white, red, and green, others with veritable forests of stalagmites and stalactites, you're still following the stream.  Moss continues to grow along its banks, and you see the blind fish nibbling at the edges of it in the water.  Once you see a place where it almost seems as if the wall is bleeding, but examination proves it to be red ocher dampned by the moisture in the cave.  Still, it's a bit creepy.*

*Shortly after what you guess to be noon, according to your stomaches, you find a cavern whose walls are a distinct shade of orange.  However the entirety of the floor of the twenty-foot wide cavern is covered in two-and-three-foot high blue mushrooms; the stream meanders through the room.  Curiously enough both sprytes keep getting sparks of static popping around their wings as they get close.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

"Curious." Phaern says as the sparks pop nearby.  "We might want to walk or hitch a rider here Leesea, doesn't look like these are dangerous, but you never know. Hey Indicalis are these mushrooms safe to eat?  I'm getting kind of hungry.  If they are a no go perhaps some of them fish again."


----------



## dead_radish (May 11, 2004)

Kelthet shrugs.  "If need be, we will deal with it."  He peers at the cavern.  "How many colors left?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2004)

"How many colours? Well lets see we have seen red and orange.  That would leave yellow, green, blue and purple.  Once we get deeper we might come across some smaller folk who live down here.  Hopefully we will have enough of our food supplies to batter for aid from them.  At the bottom we may encounter the Shadow Serpent which if I remember correctly Greyclaw described as being particularily mean.  Hopefully that will lead us straight to the Bones of the Earth." Phaern replies.


----------



## Rybaer (May 11, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Curious." Phaern says as the sparks pop nearby.  "We might want to walk or hitch a rider here Leesea, doesn't look like these are dangerous, but you never know. Hey Indicalis are these mushrooms safe to eat?  I'm getting kind of hungry.  If they are a no go perhaps some of them fish again."




"Yeah, I have no interest in seeing my wings fried," Leesea says.  "I have to wonder if these mushrooms aren't the source of the sparking, though."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 11, 2004)

"It does seem curious that it seeks out your wings"  Atlas muses.  "Have they been the only movement in the cavern?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

*Indacalis takes a closer look at the mushrooms, and finally takes his walking stick and pokes one gently.  Every single hair on his body stands out at an angle and he looks vaguely surprised.*

"I don't think we should touch them.  It might hurt," he says finally, after spending a few moments in thought.  "Maybe if we go through the stream...:

*However, Leesea, with your knowledge of science, you think that if anything at all managed to set off those mushrooms while you were sloging through the water... it would go badly for you all.*


----------



## dead_radish (May 12, 2004)

*Kelthet reaches out with his greatsword, to poke one of the mushrooms lightly.*  "Interesting, these.  Moss and mushrooms don't usually attack, I'd think."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

*As Kelthet pokes the mushrooms, he suddenly feels a great pain arc through his body from his sword.  The very air crackles around the mushrooms and you can all see strokes of miniature lighting racing up the sword into Kelthet.*

*As he draws back, gasping, you all hear a faint twittering sound.  Looking up onto the ceiling of the cavern you see several lizards, nigh-invisible until right now due to their camoflauge.  They are no more than a foot long and rock gray, but you can see electricity playing along their scales as they chirp.*

[OOC - Kelthet takes 6 points of electrical damage.]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

"Um I think that lunch can wait till later.  It looks like we have disturbed their nest, perhaps we ought to keep moving.  Here Kelthet let me have a look at that." Phaern says, casting a quick lesser transfer wounds over the electrical burns.


----------



## Rybaer (May 13, 2004)

Leesea looks on in concern as Kelthet is shocked.

"Finding a way around may pose a problem in an of itself," she says.  "If we try to wade through the water, we could be putting ourselves in a bad position.  Might have to find another way to safely get across here."

Leesea tries to look across the mushroom field for any path that might be clear of the fungi.


----------



## dead_radish (May 14, 2004)

*Kelthet shakes his head quickly, almost like a dog trying to shake out water.*  "Well, that answers that question."  *He peers up at the lizards, curiously.*  "Those seem to be the source of the crackling.  Anyone know if they're likely to attack us if we pass by?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 14, 2004)

"I'm not sure. I think we should see if we can pick our way carefully past these mushrooms to the other side, before they have a chance to get too curious." Phaern offers, uncomfortable being land bound.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

"Maybe it is the mushrooms that cause the lightning.  The lizards may just enjoy the lightning," Indacalis says quietly, looking at the hazardous mushroom field with concern written on his face.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 16, 2004)

*Atlas looks closer, to see if the mushrooms, emit lightning if not touched?*  ~Although, I doubt there is a way I could get through without touching, much less leading the mule  Then he remembers his torqe!.~  

*He turns to address the others* "I have an item that protects me from lightning a short time each day.  Do any of you have similar items or abilities?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*Altas, if the mushrooms remain undisturbed, they don't seem to emit lightning, though the hair on your head starts to rise up when you get close to them.  You see a couple of options; try to wade throught the shallow stream running through the cavern and hope you don't touch any mushrooms by accident, try to tip-toe through the mushrooms and hope you don't touch them, or maybe charge through them quickly in hopes you won't get too hurt.  Or you could activate your torque, stand in the middle and sling people across the room!  ...or not.  *


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

"Most of us are a bit smaller than you Atlas.  I think that if you wanted to prepare yourself and perhaps carry the mule across, then that would be a good idea. The rest of us I think can make our way carefully across.  Though it might be helpful if you could try to pick the best path through the mushrooms first while protected.  Then we can follow in your foot steps." Phaern says.  Every so often he looks to the ceiling to make sure that the lizards have not become hostile.


----------



## dead_radish (May 18, 2004)

"Perhaps.  I think we could be careful enough.  It doesn't seem like the mushrooms are fatal in any case, so we can recover as needed.  Perhaps someone could keep a ranged weapon trained on the lizards, for eventualities?"


----------



## rangerjohn (May 18, 2004)

*Taking his companions advice into consideration, Atlas activates his torque, picks up the mule, and tries to find the safest path across.


----------



## Rybaer (May 18, 2004)

Leesea will try to find a suitable perch from which to watch Atlas' movement across the room.  She's trying to study the way the mushrooms and lizards react to his presence in hopes of unlocking a safe way to get the others across.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

*Atlas picks up the long-suffering mule in his arms, and she gives him a reproachful glare.  After all, _she's_ supposed to be the one carrying things around here.  You take your first step into the mushroom field, your large feet crushing several.  There's a brief spark as they are rendered into paste, and you feel the electricity dancing along your skin.  Realizing suddenly that a squished mushroom probably can't spark, you proceed to squish a broad path right across the room.  The lizards seem to be enjoying the discharge and hum slightly.*

*Reaching the other side you set the mule down, neither of you worse for the wear.*

*Kelthet, you hear a faint banging coming from your backpack.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2004)

Seeing Atlas make it across safely, Phaern follows the large path that he has made first gingerly testing the crushed mushrooms before proceeding.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

*The crushed mushrooms make your feet feel kind of funny, they _buzz_ almost, tickling and cramping a bit at the same time, though it doesn't really hurt.  You also notice that the popping sensation that was around your wings doesn't seem nearly so bad.  If you had a vindictive joker streak, you might wonder what these might do in a stew.*


----------



## dead_radish (May 19, 2004)

*Kelthet whirls around for a moment, then remembers the slug.  He rummages around in his pack, and pulls out the lantern, examining it.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

*Kelthet, your little snail (not a slug) was banging on its little lantern enclosure.  Little bits of lightning are crawling around its shell and it is zipping around the lantern at a rather high rate of speed.  When you open up the backpack it stops, wiggles its flail-like head at you, then goes back to doing laps.*


----------



## rangerjohn (May 19, 2004)

*Atlas lowers the mule gently to the ground.*  "Well that was anti-climatic, but I'm glad no one was hurt.  Well other than the mushrooms, hopefully they are not aware."


----------



## Jaws (May 19, 2004)

*Wil*

*Wil walks slowly along the crushed mushroom path. Making sure the lizards aren't making a move toward anyone.*

*Once safely on the other side,* "We should pick some. Maybe we could speed up like the snail."


----------



## Rybaer (May 19, 2004)

Leesea hurries across the room behind Wil.  When he mentions picking some, she merely raises a dubious eyebrow but says nothing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

*The lizards don't seem to be interested in moving, and you can all get across the room without further incident, though you all notice the odd sensation on the soles of your feet.  Leaving that bizarre room, you continue on following the stream and the extremely orange walls.  You don't hear the lizards behind the walls much anymore, and after a bit their sounds disappear entirely.*

*Proceeding onward for several more hours, you start noticing a strange scent.  Those of you who have spent any time either doing alchemy or around those who do would recognize the smell as acidic.  And it's getting stronger the deeper you go.  Ahead you can heard a rhymic, mindless pounding, as if someone were banging on the cave wall over and over again.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

*Now out of the cavern with the sparks, Phaern takes to the air again.  As the smell starts to get stronger, Phaern takes a quick look at the bottom of his boots remembering all the mushrooms they trapsed over.*

"I wonder what that could be?  Guess we better check it out.  Might be a good idea to cover your nose and mouth with a cloth.  It might prevent any bad gases from getting into your lungs."  Then drawing out a small cloth he follows his own advice.


----------



## Jaws (May 21, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Phaern said:
			
		

> "I wonder what that could be?  Guess we better check it out.  Might be a good idea to cover your nose and mouth with a cloth.  It might prevent any bad gases from getting into your lungs."



*Wil does what Phaern says.*

"Maybe you or Leesea could scout ahead and report back so we are properly prepared."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 21, 2004)

*Doing as Phaern suggest, also trying arrange something for the mule.  He says "you know that almost sounds like a heart beat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

*Phaern and Leesea fly ahead cautiously and peak around the corner into the cavern where the noise seems to be the loudest.  Looking you see a terrible scene.  Two humanoid creatures, their thick skin hanging in flaps, as if it were dripping off of them, are taking turns hitting the stone wall in front of them.  Some kind of acid covers their skin and is corroding everything they touch.  But most terribly is that there is a small crevice from which is coming some faint, desperate cries.  It sounds like words, but not words you're familiar with.*

*Both of the sprytes recognize the creatures in an instant of looking at them, though they've never seen then in person before.  They're known as chlortheks, creatures cursed by the dramojh centuries past.  They live in constant excrutiating pain, and their only relief comes from destruction.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

Leesea turns to Phaern and whispers, "Sounds like they've got someone or something pinned in there.  We might be able to gain an ally down here if we can execute a rescue.  While I hate to kill creatures without good cause, those chlortheks can only know true peace after death."

She indicates that they should hurry back and fill the others in on what they've found.


----------



## manifold (May 23, 2004)

*Indacallis*

Indacallis has been reflecting on the dangers he has faced in this place.  His expression--muzzle slightly agape, tounge protruding and panting lightly--is either total vacancy or deep concentration.
*Abruptly, he comes to a decision.  He blinks twice, licks his muzzle, and begins to chant softly.  Anyone listening hears him invoking the Green to protect his body.*

[ooc: casting plant armor.]

Manifold


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

Phaern heads back to the group at Leesea's signals, "They look mighty dangerous, I wonder what they have trapped down there.  Best suit up for battle then."  As they return to the group Phaern begins casting the spells he needs to ready himself.

[ooc: combat suite includes _energy blade (electricity)_ (lasts 5 hours), _ability boost (lesser)_ (+2 dex, lasts 50 min), _beastskin (lesser)_ (+3 nat ac, lasts 50 min), _eldritch armor_ (+4 armor, lasts 50 min) in that order.
Gives the following combat stats:
AC 27, +12 touch melee (1d8+5, 19-20/x2)]


----------



## manifold (May 24, 2004)

*Indacallis*

*Indacallis, once his armor is in place, moves over to Kelthet.*

"I kin tell you jess what kind of critter that is, if you like" he says, indicating the snail.  "I mean, what it's called and like that."  His demeanor is gentle and guileless, extending equall courtesy to the man and the snail.

[ooc: can Dack (short for Indacallis) see Kelthet's knife?  He has the Elemental Mage: Earth feat.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

OOC - Yes, Indacalis can see the knife.  But he can't tell what the snail is, it's not an entirely natural creature.


----------



## manifold (May 24, 2004)

*Indacalis*

[ooc: if Kelthet shows interest, Dak will use his ring to cast _creature loresight_ on the snail.]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 24, 2004)

Upon recieving the report of the scouts, Atlas says "prepare for battle, but don't rush to it.  I was informed that my strongest asset would be mercy.  If it does come to blows, try to avoid melee.  Sorry he says looking to Phearn, from what you describe thier skin would damage the attacker."  *Finished with his suggestions Atlas draws his bow.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 25, 2004)

Leesea will draw out her Unerring Stone.  Taking heed of Atlas' advice, she will take to the air and maintain as much distance as possible from the chlortheks, firing the stone blast from the Unerring Stone as necessary.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2004)

Phaern looks at Atlas as he advises caution, "Thanks for the advice, but I prefer to get in there up close and in their face.  Never been hit yet, so I doubt these brutes can even touch me. I will wait till everyone is ready and had their fun with ranged attacks though if you like."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

OOC - What are Jaws, manifold, and dead radish doing for battle preparations, tactics, or what-have-you?


----------



## Jaws (May 26, 2004)

*Wil*

*Wil touches his Amulet of the Spirit Shield [ooc - eldritch armor, so my AC becomes 14]. I activate my crocodile tattoo [ooc - empower rune] and then I concentrate on quickly tracing a _Rune of Conjuring_ upon a bobber. [ooc - conjure energy creature III, a sonic crocodile one this time instead of electricity.] Finally, I cast Resistance upon myself [ooc- all my saves get a +2 for the next 50 minutes]*

"Did you hear the, what did you call them? 'shalortheks'? Did they talk? Do they have a language we might understand? Does anyone have a way to comunicate with them? Or is that pointless?"


----------



## Rybaer (May 26, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> "Did you hear the, what did you call them? 'shalortheks'? Did they talk? Do they have a language we might understand? Does anyone have a way to comunicate with them? Or is that pointless?"




If Leesea would know this, she will reply accordingly.  (Knowledge: dangerous beasts or history +14)


----------



## manifold (May 26, 2004)

*Indacalis*

Dak looks up from his conversation with Kelthet and sees the rest making ready.

"Oh...time to fight."

Indacallis calls on the spirits of the caverns to clear his vision.

[ooc: _plant armor_ , cast a few rounds earlier, gives him AC 16 for 5 hours.  He also casts _Lesser Ability Boost_ , raising his Wisdom to 20 for 50 minutes.  

He cocks and loads his crossbow, looks to his companions and says "All right."

[ooc: when they approach the monsters, Indacallis will wait for any negotiations that others may try.  If things to awry, he will cast _Heightend Seeker_ and shoot the nearest chorlthek.]


----------



## dead_radish (May 26, 2004)

*Kelthet too looks up from his concentration on the snail.*  "If you know more about him, it would be appreciated.  For now, it is my time.  If words fail to convince these creatures, then I will do what I do best."  He grins happily, and begins his low keening, ritualistically tracing the space around his body, as the air shimmers and condenses around him (ooc: Armor song).  He then focuses on the space between his hands, as the iron in the air seems to coalesce into his massive greatsword, which he swings around casually.

He then reaches in to his witchbag, withdrawing a small piece of lizard skin, which he swallows, and a smudge stick, which he traces around his eyes.  As he does both of these, his form seems to both harden and blur to sight (ooc: Dim. Cloak of Darkness, Lesser Beastskin.  20% miss chance for 5 mins, +3 natural AC).  He twists his ring of Icehammer, to be sure it is present, and pulls the dagger from the shop around to the front, to be certain it is at hand if needed.

So prepared, he grins even wider, scooping up a glob of mud from the ground.  "Let us begin."  (OOC: Ready to cast mudball when w/i range).

Final stats: 21 AC, 20% miss chance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*Leesea would know that while chlortheks can speak, then generally don't care to.  They were made from many different races, created by the dramojh and warped by magical experiments, so some might speak Common while others speak Giant.  However, it's not unknown for them to speak with others, if the need is pressing enough.*

*What are you doing?*

[OOC - Initiative (just in case):
Indacalis - 20
Wil - 19
Kelthet - 18
Atlas - 17
Leesea - 16
Phaern - 12
Darthallys - 8
Chlortheks - 6]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

As Phaern is almost last, he waits to see what his friends are doing. If indiscision reigns then he will lauch himself at the horrid creatures alone, thuroughly enjoying the situation.  If however some are more content to launch attacks from range then he will sigh and wait till the creatures come to him.


----------



## Rybaer (May 28, 2004)

"These chlortheks might be able to speak, but it's doubtful it would do any good," Leesea says.  "They were created to destroy, and only in destroying things can they find any release.  Much as it saddens me, killing them might be the only merciful thing we can do for them."

Leesea will prepare to use her Unerring Stone if/when the combat is begun.


----------



## dead_radish (May 28, 2004)

*Kelthet nods.*  "It is a fight.  There are things you talk to, and things you kill - these are the second."  *At his turn, he'll cast his mudball, then advance to within charging distance of the creatures, moving to position himself between the less physical members of the group, and trying to leave enough space for Atlas to step beside him*


----------



## manifold (May 28, 2004)

*Indacalis*

"These critters ain't right" Dak says softly to himself.

*He lightly touches Atlas on the forearm and says "Whether you decide to talk or fight, the Green will he'p you, Mister Gi'nt."  A green light glows briefly in the spot where Indacalis touches Atlas.*

[ooc: Indacalis uses Nature's Gift.  Atlas now has +2 on his next d20 roll.  The effect lasts one round or until Atlas makes a d20 roll.]

*Dak then looks hurriedly for a safe place from which to shoot and cast spells.*

[ooc: if there is a spot with cover and line of effect that Dak can reach within one Move Equivilant Action, he goes for it.  Otherwise, he stays put, and gets ready for the next round.]


----------



## Jaws (May 28, 2004)

*Wil*

"How many are there? How big are they? How high is the ceiling of the cavern there?"

*Wil is going to stay in the back. He will be close enough to see the creatures by the light sources we have though. He will trigger his Rune of Conjuring and command the sonic crocodile to attack the farthest one away.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*Deciding that the chlortheks will not listen to reason, the party prepares to fight.  Indacalis dives behind a boulder that will offer him a chance to snipe from.  Wil touches his rune, and a crocodile formed of screaming sonic energy forms out of the air.*

"Go, attack!" Wil says, pointing to the farther chlorthek.  The crocodile rushes over to snap its formidable jaws on the creature, but in its enthusiastic running, misses it entirely.

*Kelthet makes a dead-eye throw, and plasters his _mudball_ against the face of the closer chlorthek, making it howl with more pain than usual.  Atlas fires an arrow at the creature, but it flies just past it, shattering on the wall.*

*Leesea uses the Unerring Stone to rip up a chunk of the cave floor and fling it into the face of the closest chlorthek, the rock slamming hard into its body.  Phaern gleefully dashes forward as everyone finishes throwing things at the chortheks, and slashes the closer one with his crackling lightning blade.  Darthallys also joins the fray, moving ahead and ripping the closer chlorthek with his kopesh.  That chlorthek turns on him, but cannot hit him with his blindness.*

*However, the other one attacks the sonic crocodile with a vengeance, slamming into it with an acidic, smoking fist.  

[OOC - There are two chlortheks, Medium sized, with a 10 foot high ceiling.
Indacalis hides, Wil triggers his crocodile and it attacks the farther chlorthek.  It rolls a 1 and misses.  Kelthet hits a 25 with his _mudball_, possible crit, not confirmed with a 9.  Does 11 points of damage and blinds the closer one.  Atlas hits a 9, 11 with Dak's spell and misses.  Leesea hits a 35 for 9 points of damage on the closer one.  Phaern hits a touch attack of 24 for 8 points of electrical damage.  Darthallys hits 29, crit not comfired with an 11, for 11 points of damage.  The closer one looks very hurt indeed.  Closer chlorthek misses entirely, second one hits a 26 on the crocodile and does 10 points of damage.]


----------



## dead_radish (May 28, 2004)

*Kelthet grins enthusiatically, and grasps his blade firmly, his eyes suddenly bright and clear.  There is even a hint of color to his skin (though more a Verrik than human hue) as the blood begins to rush through his veins with the excitement.  He calls out a harsh battle-cry in giantish, and charges for the uninjured monster.*  

(OOC: Charge the unhurt one, assuming no AoO's.  If AoO's, charge the other)


----------



## Jaws (May 28, 2004)

*Wil*

*Wil draws a dagger and the red leather straps that are wound around my arm snake up and touch the dagger [ooc - _Ties of the Bloody Strike_ - true strike]. He is poised to throw at the further away monster.*


----------



## rangerjohn (May 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> [OOC - There are two chlortheks, Medium sized, with a 10 foot high ceiling.
> Indacalis hides, Wil triggers his crocodile and it attacks the farther chlorthek.  It rolls a 1 and misses.  Kelthet hits a 25 with his _mudball_, possible crit, not confirmed with a 9.  Does 11 points of damage and blinds the closer one.  Leesea hits a 35 for 9 points of damage on the closer one.  Phaern hits a touch attack of 24 for 8 points of electrical damage.  Darthallys hits 29, crit not comfired with an 11, for 11 points of damage.  The closer one looks very hurt indeed.  Closer chlorthek misses entirely, second one hits a 26 on the crocodile and does 10 points of damage.]




What was Atlas'  roll?  You say he missed..  But I don't see the roll, much less whether or not you included Dak's spell.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

OOC - edited to include Atlas' roll above.  Kelthet, the floor is too uneven to charge, but you can move up normally.


----------



## dead_radish (May 28, 2004)

OOC: Roger.  Move and attack, then.


----------



## Rybaer (May 29, 2004)

Leesea holds her distance from the melee.  She still holds the Unerring Stone, but decides to switch to her Headband of Piercing Thoughts and attacks the nearest if he is still standing.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2004)

Phaern continues to attack the chlorthek, avoiding it's attacks as deftly as possible.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 29, 2004)

*Not trusting himself to fire into melee, Atlas targets the further opponent with his arrows.*


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2004)

*Indacalis*

*Dak takes a few shallow breaths*

"Ain't skeered...ain't skeered..." he pants in his reedy voice.

*Recovering his courage, Dak steps from behind the boulder and calls out "Spir'ts of the stones and earth!  Bust on forth and rid yourself of these trashy thangs!"*

[ood: casts _attack from within: earth_ on the farther chrolthek.  If he has no line of effect, he moves until he has one and then casts the spell.  6d6 earth damage, Fort saves for half (DC 18)]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

*Indacalis calls upon the power of the earth, and the farther chlorthek convulses, bloody mud pouring out of its mouth.  Wil's sonic crocodile lunges in and clamps its jaws down on the chlorthek's throat, just as Kelthet moves in, and with a mighty sweap of his greatsword, decapitates the chlorthek, missing the crocodile's nose by an inch.*

*Atlas, seeing the farther chlorthek drop, holds his arrow.  Leesea focuses the power of her mind through the crystal on her headband, and sends a stab of mental power into the remaining chlorthek.  Phaern, however neatly slashes across the chlorthek's chest, burning deep into its body.  With a final howl of pain, the chlorthek falls to the ground, dead.*

*Out of the crevice in the wall, you can both see two pairs of bright eyes reflected in the glow of your glowglobes.  The eyes have a sense of intellence in them.*

[OOC - Chlorthek 2 fails his Fort save with a 10 and takes 18 points of damage.  Wil activates the _Ties of the Bloody Strike_.  The sonic crocodile hits a 25 and does 17 points of damage to Chlorthek 2.  Kelthet moves ahead and hits a 17 for 15 points of damage on Chlorthek 2, dropping it.  Atlas sees his target drop and holds action.  Leesea hits a touch attack of 18, for 1 point of subdual on Chlorthek 1.  Phaern hits a touch attack of 22 for 13 points of damage, dropping it.  Darthallys waits.]


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2004)

*Wil*

*I command the croc to be at the ready by my side. If nothing else attacks us in the next 18 seconds then the croc disappears with the sound of a whip cracking.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

*Atlas hold his arrow at the ready, and speaks to the glowing eyes. "Come out where we can see you, we will not hurt you, unless you attack us."

OOC: diplomacy +8


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Moving back a little bit from the eyes, Phaern wanders over to Kelthet, "Well that was depressingly short.  I had hoped for some more challenge to it."  Says the little spryte always eager to show off in combat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

*Very slowly, with many false starts, two small figures emerge from the crevice.  They are perhaps the size of a loresong faen, but their limbs are thin and somewhat twisted.  Their skin is a dismal gray, their their heads bare of any hair.  They wear ragged leather skins wrapped around them, and their eyes are very wide, almost too large for their faces, and a solid, opaque silver.  One seems to be female, though it's hard to tell.  They both look up at the party, visibly trembling.*


----------



## Jaws (Jun 5, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Very slowly, with many false starts, two small figures emerge from the crevice.  They are perhaps the size of a loresong faen, but their limbs are thin and somewhat twisted.  Their skin is a dismal gray, their their heads bare of any hair.  They wear ragged leather skins wrapped around them, and their eyes are very wide, almost too large for their faces, and a solid, opaque silver.  One seems to be female, though it's hard to tell.  They both look up at the party, visibly trembling.*



"They must be grayfolk. Phaern, tell them we are the Company of the Stones."

*Wil goes to his mule and gets some of the better looking rations.*

"Here, give them some of our food."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 5, 2004)

Leesea will land near the two figures.  Being small and unarmed, she hopes she looks non-threatening.

If she knows what language they might speak, she will attempt to greet them.

(Leesea speaks Common, Faen, Giant, Draconic, Verrik, and Undercommon. )


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 5, 2004)

*Kelthet grins at Phaern*  "Indeed, my friend.  Although your parry and riposte which felled the beast was a classic D'Arginian 7th form.  Have you been studying, or was it a natural move?  D'Arginian is interesting, in that most of the forms imitate natural movements in combat, so there's still some debate about whether he actually created a style, or just named forms...."  *He trails off, noticing the grayfolk.*  "Oh.  Those seem important."  *He dismisses his greatsword, since it is but a thought away, and stares at them curiously.*  (OOC reminder: Kelthet is an albino.  Not sure what, if any, difference that would make)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Very slowly, with many false starts, two small figures emerge from the crevice.  They are perhaps the size of a loresong faen, but their limbs are thin and somewhat twisted.  Their skin is a dismal gray, their their heads bare of any hair.  They wear ragged leather skins wrapped around them, and their eyes are very wide, almost too large for their faces, and a solid, opaque silver.  One seems to be female, though it's hard to tell.  They both look up at the party, visibly trembling.*




*On seeing thier reaction, Atlas returns bow and arrow to place.*  "Indeed Lessea,  learn what you can.  Although, I would guess they understand my words, they did respond."  Atlas says in a soothing voice.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

*As Leesea speaks her greeting in Undercommon, the two grayfolk turn to her with a look of surprise.*

_Undercommon_  "



Spoiler



We thank you, yes, thank you yes, yes.  What be you wanting, wanting from us?


" they say, nearly in unison, their voices pale and whispery.  Their large eyes look out over all the group, though when they see Kelthet they jabber to each other for a moment, too quietly for Leesea to hear what they're saying.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 5, 2004)

*Wil*

"What did you tell them, Leesea? What did they say? What are they saying about Kelthet?"

_This is so fustrating not understanding their language._


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 5, 2004)

<in Common> "I merely told them hello," she says.  "They appear to be fluent in the Undercommon tongue, which makes sense if they are natives down here."

<in Undercommon> "We are the Company of the Stones, and my name is Leesea Elmsbreath.  We just happened upon this chamber and saw the chlortheks had pinned someone.  I'm glad we were able to be of assisstance in time.

"We have no desire for reward, but it's possible that you could provide us with some useful information about this area."

<in Common> "They asked what we want from them.  I suggested that they might be able to help us in turn by giving us some information about this area."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 5, 2004)

*Kelthet stares back at them, waiting for a response.  As he does, he makes certain that _Darkwish_ is clearly visible, just in case.*


----------



## manifold (Jun 5, 2004)

*Indacalis*

*Dak turns to Leesea*

"Ask 'em if they's hurt.  Let 'em know I can h'ep 'em, if they want it."

*Dak looks curiously at the greyfolk.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 5, 2004)

Leesea relays Dak's message.

<in Undercommon> "Are either of you injured?  We can provide some healing if you are in need."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2004)

_Undercommon_ "



Spoiler



We're not hurt, not hurt.  But we can help some, yes help some if you want, want.  You saved us, us, we owe you a debt, yes a debt.  But we would anyway, anyway.  You have the favor of the earth spirits, spirits.


" they say in unison, gesturing to Kelthet and _Darkwish._


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

*After the short discussion with Kelthet, Phaern turns round and sees Wil gesturing for him to come over.  The sight of the gray folk suprised Phaern.  He must have thought they would have been further underground.  He watches as Leesea talks to them, eager to interject his own questions as he doesn't comprehend their language either.  When he has a chance he will add many innane questions like, "What do you eat down here? Where do you live in all this darkness?  Do you have special light or something?"  Most of his questions are probably easily ignored by Leesea as she is obviously more interested in asking the important questions. *

*He pauses in his barrage and thinks for a bit back to the things he had really wanted to ask.  To that extent he pulls out his journal and flips back a bit to the sections he copied from the library.  Opening to the sections in Grayclaw's recount about "The Lair of the Shadow Serpant," the "Twilight Chamber," and "The Sunless City of Grayfolk."*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2004)

Atlas opts to keep watch as he is no linguist.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 7, 2004)

*Kelthet too seems somewhat interested in the discussions, but once it becomes obvious that they won't be switching to a language he comprehends, he is content to watch and try to glean information from the body language of the participants, and see if there is anything going on that Leesea might miss, being involved in the conversations.*

OOC: Sense Motive on the grayfolk, paying special attention to anything non-verbal they might be exchanging.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 7, 2004)

*Wil*

"Phaern, you can use _Tonguesinger_ to communicate with the grayfolk."


----------



## manifold (Jun 7, 2004)

*Indacalis*

*Dak, too, watches the greyfolk closely, trying to discern their mood.  He shifts uncomfortably and starts, remembering the communication device given him by the old mojh.*

"The old mojh-man might want to see these folks, I reckon." he says softly to himself.  He pinches himself hard, trying to draw tears.  As one streams down his face, he wipes it away with the amulet.*

[ooc: Sense Motive +4, Wis.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2004)

"Oh yeah you're right Wil. Hang on a sec, where did I put that?"  Phaern says as he reaches into his pack.  Drawing out the strange contraption he will put it on and see if he can understand what Leesea and the grayfolk are saying.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 8, 2004)

<in Undercommon> "How can you tell we have the favor of the earth spirits?"

<in Common> "I don't think either is hurt," she says.  "They will help us.  Interestingly, they say they'd have helped us even if we hadn't rescued them for we have the favor of the earth spirits."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 8, 2004)

*Kelthet doesn't interject anything at that, but he does touch _Darkwish_ for a moment, as though to reassure himself it is still there.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2004)

*Atlas quirks a brow at the mention of the Earth Spirits.  "Perhaps, they are the ones sending the visions.  See if you can learn more."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

*Dak and Kelthet, you both think the grayfolk seem rather nervous and slightly in awe.  They almost don't seem to understand some of the things Leesea is saying, though that could just be because of cultural differences.*



> <Undercommon> "How can you tell we have the favor of the earth spirits?"



_Undercommon_  "



Spoiler



He bears their symbol, the white one bears the symbol of the spirits' favor.  We honor the spirits and honor those whom they favor.


"  

*Phaern, with Tonguesinger on you can now understand the grayfolk's speech, but there's a great deal of whispering going on aside from the translation.  Half-heard phrases float in and out of your range of hearing, providing an eerie background to the translation.*

*Dak, when you activate _sekaris-lan_, you can see a tiny, perfect reflection of the old mojh, who is eager to listen to what you have seen recently.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 9, 2004)

<in Common> "Kelthet, your dagger seems to be what has them convinced we have the favor of the Earth Spirits."

<in Undercommon> "We are here on a quest, having all received visions which we believe to be from the Earth Spirits.  None of us has any familiarity with this area, so anything you can tell us would be of great value.  There is a specific place we seek, but perhaps we should start with the immediate area and what manner of threats might be encountered and hopefully avoided."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 9, 2004)

*Kelthet nods.*  "The mojh said as much."  *He then falls silent*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2004)

Getting the gist of what Leesea is telling them, Phaern waits until they answer her next question before interrupting.  Seeing that she is discussing more important things than all the question he had in mind, he calms down a bit and concentrates on the matter at hand.

When an opening presents itself he asks, in undercommon 



Spoiler



"In the pursuit of our quest, we have been following your Rainbow Highway.  We seek the Bones of the Earth so that we might set them right."



The irritating noises in the background interrupt his train of thought as he tries to tune into them, momentarily loosing track of what the grayfolk answer.


----------



## manifold (Jun 10, 2004)

*indacalis, greenbond*

*Dak whispers to the image "Hello, Mr. Mojh-man.  I thought you might like to see these doin's."  He turns the amulet around to give the mojh a view of the proceedings.*

*Dak looks benignly at the greyfolk, hoping his demeanor will help put them at ease.  He is surprised that they can see Kelthet's knife, and begins to wonder at the strength of thier earth bond.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

*When Leesea and Phaern talk about the Earth Spirits and Bones of the Earth, the grayfolk go silent for a moment, their silver eyes staring, then break in excited conversation with each other.  They're going a bit too fast to get the specifics, but the gist is they seem pleased to meet you and are happy to help you.  Their faces are animated and their gestures are wild.*

"



Spoiler



The Bones of the Earth have been broken, set awry, damaged, hurt.  There was a ceremony, yes ceremony, praying for the Earth Spirits to send the Healers to us, to us.  You've come now, yes you've come now we see you.  We were afraid, afraid you couldn't find us, and we were sent high, oh so high to find you if we could.  But we were uncertain, uncertain of the dangers here, and the ones you killed, killed trapped us, and we were afraid.  But we can help you a little, just a little.  Our ways say the Healers must forge their own strength, forge it their own way, but we can show you little ways to help, yes little ways,


" they say excitedly in Undercommon.

*Dak, Lykis seems to be taking everything in excitedly, and is widely grinning in the little crystal.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

Leesea listens carefully, mentally storing away every word of the conversation for later review should the details become necessary.

<in common>
"It seems that these grayfolk know of the problem with the Bones of the Earth.  In ceremony, they asked the spirits of the Earth to send healers...and here we are right on cue.  These two were sent toward the surface in hopes that they might find us.

"Their beliefs say that we must find our own way to heal the Bones, learning what we must do during the journey.  They can and will help us in little ways, though."

<in undercommon>
"Your people have a settlement further down?  Perhaps it would be best if we went there and learned all we can from you before we continue on our journey."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 15, 2004)

*Kelthet nods.*  "We were brought here, then.  I wonder who we are, to have attracted such an honor.  Do they have a city, perhaps where we might rest, and learn more?"

OOC: Can any of us cast tongues?


----------



## manifold (Jun 16, 2004)

*dak*

[ooc:  I can't, but I can touch my toes...couldn't resist]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2004)

*Atlas nods at the suggestions, while keeping an alert eye an ear on thier suroundings.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

_Forge our own strength_, Phaern thinks to himself, wondering what the little grayfolk mean.  "We would be greatful for what ever help you can offer, including as your say, the little things.  While I do not feel that out of place down here, beyond following this well laid out highway, we are a little lost especially if we get off the trail."  Phaern says in undercommon.


----------



## manifold (Jun 18, 2004)

*Indacalis*

*Dak blinks and licks his muzzle.  He looks at Leesea and says

"Little Spryte-Lady, m'mam, do you think maybe you can ask them jess what are the Bones of the Earth?"

*he blinks twice, then says

"I'm sorry I cain't remember your name, but I cain't."

"On account of I'm stupid." he adds, matter-of-factly.*

[ooc: Isida, is Dak getting any vibe from his Bond with the Green power?]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2004)

"Good question, Indacalis.  I just figured we would find out when we got there. Here let me ask."  Phaern offers.

Then in undercommon asks, 



Spoiler



"Oh and as a friend of mine has just reminded me.  In all our research preparing for this trek, we have been unable to find a direct reference to the Bones of the Earth.  What exactly are they?  Are they large stone pillars in a vast cavern?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 18, 2004)

Indacalis said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry I cain't remember your name, but I cain't."
> 
> "On account of I'm stupid." he adds, matter-of-factly.*





Leesea gives Dak a grandmotherly smile.  "It's Leesea, dearie," she says.  "And I'm quite certain you're not stupid.  Not all of us have the trained memories of an akashic.  Sometimes forgetfulness can be a blessing."

She lets Phaern translate Indacalis's question.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 18, 2004)

*Kelthet has been quietly watching the greyfolk, studying them carefully while he listens with half an ear.*

OOC: Using the Sight.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 18, 2004)

*Atlas remains alert.* ~I wish things would move along, I'm feeling out of the loop.~


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

*Indacalis has only a faint hint of something wrong with the Green.  He gets the feeling that it's very far away.  And to feel something wrong from this far away, the wrongness must be very powerful indeed.*

*Kelthet, the Sight shows you that the grayfolk are not particularly skilled or strong, barely more than commoners.*

*As Phaern relays Indacalis' question, the grayfolk speak rapidly.*

<Undercommon>  "We do not know of the shape of the Bones.  We know where they are, but we have not seen them.  The Shadow Serpant guards the way.  We know of the power of the Bones, but healing them is beyond our strength both of mind and of arms," they say, almost chanting the words.  "Come, we can tell you more as we go, we must go."

*With that the grayfolk start leading you deeper and deeper into the earth.  The caverns fly by as you're guided by the grayfolk, though a couple times they have to find alternate routes around small passages and holes in the ground.  The grayfolk can climb on the walls almost as good as spiders, and have no need for ropes or pitons to get down otherwise inaccessable passages.  You find inginuity you didn't know you had as you rig harnesses for each other to lower yourselves down into the bowels of the earth.*

*You see fantastic caverns, walls covered in pure sheets of white rock, columns of rock the size of houses, and forests of stalactites and stalagmites.  Large lizards, blind fish, cave-dwelling eels, and monstrous spiders dwell in these caves, supporting a a whole way of life unknown on the surface.  The grayfolk pluck many of the mushrooms and fungus you find on the way and eat them with relish.  Tasting them yourself (if you care to) you find that some taste no better that dirt, some taste worse than that, but some are nutty or even buttery.  At one point you even find a cave that has walls made of salt, which the grayfolk gather with relish and use lavishly on their mushrooms.*

*You're about a week and a half into your journey, following the yellow rock veins now, when the grayfolk call a halt to the party, pointing ahead to the entrance to a cavern of enormous proportions.  From inside you can see a twilight blue glow.*

<Undercommon>  "In this place, no light, no light," they say, indicating for you to put your glowglobe lanterns away.  "What lives inside hates it, will find it, kill you, all you.  Careful," they warn, as they tiptoe toward the cavern.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 19, 2004)

<in common> "They say we can't go in there with light.  Whatever lives in there will attack anything with light...and they seem quite fearful of that."

<in undercommon> "Uh, just what is it that lives in here?  Might it be still be dangerous if we don't have lights with us?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 19, 2004)

*Kelthet looks around in concern.*  "My eyes may look like the under-dweller's, but they don't see like them.  I'm not willing to thrash around in the darkness.  If we're going on, I'm going to need an hour to focus so that I can gain magical sight."


----------



## Jaws (Jun 19, 2004)

*Wil*

"Give me an hour, and I could put a rune upon 3 people to see in the dark without a light source."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 19, 2004)

*Atlas grows greatly agitated, they are expecting him to bumble about in the dark, UNARMED!*  "Is there no other way?" He asks.


----------



## manifold (Jun 21, 2004)

*dak*

*In a barking whisper, Dak calls to Leesea and Phaern:

" 'Scuse me, Mister Sprite and Miz Leesea!  You reckon you could call them grey folks to a halt?"

*Dak scoots over to the sprites and explains that many of the magicaly inclined, including himself, would like a chance to swap out spells.*

[ooc: Have any of these characters shared their truenames with Dak?]


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 21, 2004)

OOC: Kelthet hasn't.  

*Kelthet nods, glad that Dak is going to explain their concerns.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

Phaern asks the grayfolk to stop for an hour while he and his companions ready themselves for the darkness ahead.  Then he too swaps spells out to re-ready darkvision.   To Atlas he replies, "No big-guy, I think they just mean for us to close out our lights.  I and the others will prepare spells that will allow all of us to see in the dark.  As for weapons, hey I say keep em out, just incase these things decide that they dont like us even without light."


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 22, 2004)

*Kelthet watches quietly, and leans in to Atlas and Phaern.*  "Indeed - I can take care of my own vision, perhaps one of those more magically inclined can serve for Atlas?  As for weapons - mine can be at hand quickly enough - there is little reason to present arms.  Though if they try to disarm me, they will be disappointed....."  *He grins a bit*

OOC: Swapping out Darkvision for Cloak of Darkness, then casting when needed.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2004)

*Atlas points out that his sword is wreathed in flame.*

OOC: Everbunring torch spell.


----------



## manifold (Jun 23, 2004)

*dak*

*Dak looks at Atlas' sword, and shakes his head.*

"Mebbe you better stick close to me, Mr. Gi'nt.  I know a spell to hide you and make you quiet, and the Green can he'p you go more softly.  I reckon if that critter in the cave takes an interest in us, keepin' your sword hid won't make much differ'nce."

Dak rereats to a place to meditate, trying to loose himself in his place in the Green.  He sways a little as he sits, chanting sing-song whispers to the spirits of the caves.

[ooc: dak switches out _predict weather_ for _trasfrer lesser wounds_ and _lesser beastskin_ and _lesser ability boost_ for _darkvision_ and _cloak of darkness_.

*Once Dak has finnished his meditations, he tries to gather his companions and tells this story to whoever will listen*

"Um..I ain't much for public speakin', but I reckon this is the time to speak.  Oncet, I was sleeping in a cave--like I do--and a rumble in the ground woke me up.  Up out of the ground came a critter like nothin' I have ever seen, before nor since.  It told me it was an angel--I don't know what it was, but its eyes were kind and it told the truth.

To me, it said 'You are blessed of the earth, and the earth takes care of its own.  Earth will carry the power of the Green to those whose names it knows.'

'Thank you', says I.  Then it dug back on down like a big, shiney mole.

Now what this means is, if I know a body's true name, I can help them out from a ways away, better than I could if I didn't know it."

*When Dak is finnished talking, he looks away from his companions.  He has said his piece, and is content to let them sort out for themselves what it meant.*

[ooc: When they head into the cave, Dak will cast plant armor, darkvision, and heightened cloak of darkness.  He will also offer Nature's Gift to Atlas, expecting him to use it for stealth.]


----------



## Jaws (Jun 23, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Dak said:
			
		

> *Once Dak has finnished his meditations, he tries to gather his companions and tells this story to whoever will listen*
> 
> "Um..I ain't much for public speakin', but I reckon this is the time to speak.  Oncet, I was sleeping in a cave--like I do--and a rumble in the ground woke me up.  Up out of the ground came a critter like nothin' I have ever seen, before nor since.  It told me it was an angel--I don't know what it was, but its eyes were kind and it told the truth.
> 
> ...



*Wil goes over to Dak, and whispers in his ear his truename.* "Menigoth."

*With a smile on his face, Wil pats Dak on the shoulder.* "I now consider you my brother."

*To anyone who is watching Wil, it looks like he had a burden taken off his shoulders.*

_Ji-Hecma, I can feel your spirit guiding me._


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2004)

*Resigning himself to the necesaity, Atlas sheathes his sword and draws his bow.

He approaches Dak* "little brother we have much in common,  I am a champion of Life so the green ansewers me to a limited degree."    He then whispers his true name [Heart of Stone Mountain].


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 23, 2004)

*Kelthet simply smiles apologetically, and makes no move to approach Dak*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2004)

Phaern looks around to see if Shaundress goddess of eavesdropping is peaking over his shoulder before wishering to Indacalis, "Tohrym".   Then to everyone else, "We may want to cement things in our little group a little further with a bonding ritual, could help you never know."


----------



## manifold (Jun 25, 2004)

*dak*

*Dak whispers to each who shares their truenames, 

"Mine is Garodoaramudar."



> "We may want to cement things in our little group a little further with a bonding ritual, could help you never know."




"All right." says Dak, licking his muzzle.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 26, 2004)

Leesea flits over to Dak.

"Bribilee, dear," she says with a kind wink.

When Phaern suggests cementing the groups bond in ritual, Leesea chimes in.  "I think that's a wonderful idea," she says.  "We've clearly been chosen for a common purpose and have made it this far in good faith.  There may be trying times ahead.  Strengthening our bond can only help us complete our quest."


----------



## manifold (Jun 26, 2004)

*Dak*

*Dak blinks, startled.  No one, that he can recall, has ever winked at him before, and he isn't quite sure what to make of it.  Eventually, he decides that she is being friendly and smiles back at her.

As he mulls over things like winking and sprites, a slow wave of realization comes over him.  His brows furrow, and he opens and closes his mouth a couple of times.  Then, he turns to Atlas.*

"Ain't much," he says, holding out his staff and hatchet, "but I reckon you'll make better use of these than me."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 26, 2004)

manifold said:
			
		

> *Dak blinks, startled.  No one, that he can recall, has ever winked at him before, and he isn't quite sure what to make of it.  Eventually, he decides that she is being friendly and smiles back at her.
> 
> As he mulls over things like winking and sprites, a slow wave of realization comes over him.  His brows furrow, and he opens and closes his mouth a couple of times.  Then, he turns to Atlas.*
> 
> "Ain't much," he says, holding out his staff and hatchet, "but I reckon you'll make better use of these than me."





*Atlas, smiles and takes the staff, the hatchet being much to small for his large hands.*  "Thank you, brother."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

*Everyone thusly prepared with weapons and enhanced sight, you step into the Twilight Chamber.  The floor is covered with small flat mushrooms that spread like a carpet.  You can't avoid stepping on them, and they quietly squeak underfoot.  You can't see any source for the light, there just seems to be a strange, twilight blue glow pervading the room.  The chamber is large, and dozens of tunnels go off of it at varying intervals.  The grayfolk look fearfully at the ceiling as they start to scamper across the mushroom-covered floor.*

*Atlas catches the sound of something that almost resembles rats scrabbling inside walls, if there walls were stone that is.  It seems to becoming from all around, and it's hard to get a fix on its origin.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Everyone thusly prepared with weapons and enhanced sight, you step into the Twilight Chamber.  The floor is covered with small flat mushrooms that spread like a carpet.  You can't avoid stepping on them, and they quietly squeak underfoot.  You can't see any source for the light, there just seems to be a strange, twilight blue glow pervading the room.  The chamber is large, and dozens of tunnels go off of it at varying intervals.  The grayfolk look fearfully at the ceiling as they start to scamper across the mushroom-covered floor.*
> 
> *Atlas catches the sound of something that almost resembles rats scrabbling inside walls, if there walls were stone that is.  It seems to becoming from all around, and it's hard to get a fix on its origin.*




"Does anyone else here that?"  *Atlas, asks while looking everywhere at once trying to locate the noise.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2004)

"You hearing the voices in my head too?" Phaern says, a little distracted still wearing the Tonguesinger.  He looks around to see if he can spot what Atlas is looking for.  Noting that the grayfolk are being very sneaky and quiet, he hovers over to Atlas to see if he can hear better from there before wispering, "Maybe its whatever these guys want to avoid, best keep our voices down I think."


----------



## manifold (Jun 28, 2004)

*Dak*

*Dak sticks close to Atlas, hoping to hide the giant in the magical darkness that encircles him.  Creeping as quietly as he can, he begins to cross the room after the greyfolk, stealing a glance at the ceiling as he goes.*

[ooc: Sneak vs. Listen: +4  Sneak vs. Spot: +9  Spot: +4  Where's the pack mule?  Dak will try to lead it quietly (Handle Animal + 5) in the cloak of darnkess as well, unless someone else has charge of it.  Can Dak help the donkey sneak with a Handle Animal check, keeping it quiet and helping it to feel safe, maybe blindfolding it?]


----------



## Jaws (Jun 28, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Dak said:
			
		

> *Dak sticks close to Atlas, hoping to hide the giant in the magical darkness that encircles him.  Creeping as quietly as he can, he begins to cross the room after the greyfolk, stealing a glance at the ceiling as he goes.*
> 
> [ooc: Sneak vs. Listen: +4  Sneak vs. Spot: +9  Spot: +4  Where's the pack mule?  Dak will try to lead it quietly (Handle Animal + 5) in the cloak of darnkess as well, unless someone else has charge of it.  Can Dak help the donkey sneak with a Handle Animal check, keeping it quiet and helping it to feel safe, maybe blindfolding it?]



"Dak, by all means, lead my stubborn mule."

*Wil hands over the rope that he was pulling the mule along with.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 28, 2004)

*Kelthet too walks as quietly as he can, but keeps his eyes on the ceiling, looking with interest for whatever it is the greyfolk are scared of.  He knows these two are fairly weak, and feels confident in the group's ability to defend themselves if need be.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 29, 2004)

Leesea will move as quickly and quietly as possible across the room.  She will occasionally glance up and around, curious as to what could be in here.  She will also pay attention to the grayfolks' actions and body language.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

*Atlas listens carefully to the scrabbling, and it seems like whatever it is is pacing the party through the walls.  The grayfolk are moving pretty quickly through the mushrooms, almost going too fast for you to keep up.  It looks like you're heading for that collection of large stalagmites over there, the ones almost like columns in a temple.*

*Dak, the ceiling seems to be lost in the blue radiance, but you could almost swear that it was moving slightly, like water ripping on a pond.  It's almost like... breathing.*

*Phaern, the voices in Tonguesinger have been getting steadily louding as you go into the Twilight Chamber, rising in a chorus of flooding voices.  You can even begin to make out some parts of words.  Finally when they've gotten so loud that you're sure everyone can hear them, you hear one word very clearly.*

_Beware!_  Then Tonguesinger falls into absolute silence.

*The grayfolk, well ahead of the party, are just passing the stalagmites and the party looks up to see them pass the first column... and vanishing.  Here one moment, gone the next, with no outcry.  At the same time the rat-scrabbling sound gets louder and louder, until you finally see its source.  Out of the large stalagmites pour dozens, hundreds of rat-sized creatures out of the crevices in the rock.  They're nothing but a pair of legs and a huge maw, no eyes, no nose, no ears, just wandering hunger.  With a scream of a thousand voices, they charge.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

~I knew it was a mistake to come in here~ *Atlas thinks as he prepares to defend himself and Dak from the seemily endless wave.*  

OOC: +4 B.A.B +5 str -1 size -2 using medium weapon =
+6 to hit 1-6+5 dmg.


----------



## manifold (Jun 30, 2004)

*dak*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> ~I knew it was a mistake to come in here~ *Atlas thinks as he prepares to defend himself and Dak from the seemily endless wave.*
> 
> OOC: +4 B.A.B +5 str -1 size -2 using medium weapon =
> +6 to hit 1-6+5 dmg.




[ooc: staff is a large weapon.  Additionally, AU uses 3.0 size conventions for weapons, so you wouldn't get a -2 penalty even if it was medium-sized.  Finally, the hand axe actually is usable by a large character, the eqivilent of a medium-sized character using a tiny weapon like a dagger.  It has a better crit than the staff, but a large character couldn't use it in two hands like he could the staff.]

[How fast is the pack mule?]

*Dak looks up at Atlas and whispers "If I kin clear a path, you reckon you could keep her open?"*


----------



## rknop (Jun 30, 2004)

*Darthallys steps forward, his Sibeccai Kopesh at the ready.*

"It's a veritable jungle underground, I've always said so myself!" he growls.

_The Earth Spirits only know why they chose me of all the young pups out there as one of their champions!_

*He'll step forward and start swinging at any of the mouth-rats that come too close to him or his companions.*

"Thinkers!" he shouts.   "Do we go forward?  Try to get through this mess to follow the grey folk?  Or retreat?"

-Darthallys the Razor-Tongued


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

"Wow thats a lot.  I think we need to see if our allies are in danger.  Those dont look capable of flying so I'll take a quick peek round the stalagmite. Remember to stick together."  Phaern says just before casting _eldritch armor_ and taking to the air.


----------



## manifold (Jun 30, 2004)

*dak*

[ooc: how far to the collumn where the greyfolk disappeared?  And are there any one-pound rocks lying around within Dak's reach?]


----------



## Jaws (Jun 30, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Wow thats a lot.  I think we need to see if our allies are in danger.  Those dont look capable of flying so I'll take a quick peek round the stalagmite. Remember to stick together."  Phaern says just before casting _eldritch armor_ and taking to the air.



"I wonder if they will be drawn to light? Should I uncover my glowglobe lantern? I might take to the air myself," *as I pull out a crystal container.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 1, 2004)

Leesea takes to the air as well.  

"I was thinking the same thing about the light," she says in hushed tones.  "I'm just worried that it might make things worse in ways we can't anticipate.  Maybe we should wait and use it as a last resort."


----------



## manifold (Jul 1, 2004)

*dak*

*From the cloaked form of Atlas, Indakalis, and the donkey, comes a strangled whisper:

"Keep it dark! Keep it dark!" followed by a hissing speal of nearly untintelligible curses.  You can just make out "spellbrained" and "rune spit."

*As Dak is admonishing Wil to maintain light discipline, he scoops up an armful of rocks and hoists himself onto the donkey's back.  He mumbles a quick apology to the spirits of the donkey and the cavern and the rocks, and implores the rocks to blow up and kill lots of little critters.*

[oocak casts dimished _earth burst_ on a rock and will hurl it into the midst of the mouth-rats (nice one, rknop   ) when they come within 50 feet]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

*Here's your situation.*

*The mule move not much faster than Indacalis on this kind of ground, and loaded down as he is (30 ft.).  However there are a few small rocks around.*

*Flying up Leesea can see that it looks like the grayfolk fell into some kind of crevice right beyond the line of the stalagmites.*

*The picture below shows the stalagmites, where the grayfolk approximately are (in the crevice), where the two swarms of mouth-rats are, and where everyone else approximately is.  The square are five-foot squares.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Here's your situation.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The picture below shows the stalagmites, where the grayfolk approximately are, where the two swarms of mouth-rats are, and where everyone else approximately is.  The square are five-foot squares.*





Is there supposed to be a map?  I get two pictures of the mouth rats and a picture of stalagmites.


----------



## rknop (Jul 2, 2004)

Can you export that as PDF or post an image screenshot in JPEG or PNG format?  I'm not on an OS that runs Microsoft Word, and while I can import the .doc file into OpenOffice.org, I'm pretty sure that some things got distorted when I did that.

-Rob


----------



## manifold (Jul 2, 2004)

*dak*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Is there supposed to be a map?  I get two pictures of the mouth rats and a picture of stalagmites.




[That _is_ the map     Does it show up for you on a grid, with little boxes with letters in them?  Those are us.  And the two boxes with g's in them are the grey folk who fell into the crevice.]

[Not exactly the mountain goats of the underdark, are they?]


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 2, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for not posting - I apparently lost all my subs, and didn't know we were updated.  Now I have to try to re-find all my threads.  

*Kelthet curses quietly under his breath as he swings his greatsword in a large arc around him, considering his chances of making a run for it.*  "Did the Greyfolk die, or move on?  Were they leading us to a trap?"  *If any critters approach, he'll do all he can to drive them off, but he's not confident they can slay all the creatures.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2004)

manifold said:
			
		

> [That _is_ the map     Does it show up for you on a grid, with little boxes with letters in them?  Those are us.  And the two boxes with g's in them are the grey folk who fell into the crevice.]
> 
> [Not exactly the mountain goats of the underdark, are they?]





No, all I got was the pictures.  No grid, no letters.  From top to bottom I got in the upper left corner of the page mouth rat, directly below that another mouth rat, then somewhat  centered on the page the stlagmites.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 2, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> No, all I got was the pictures.  No grid, no letters.  From top to bottom I got in the upper left corner of the page mouth rat, directly below that another mouth rat, then somewhat  centered on the page the stlagmites.




Ditto for me, sadly.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 3, 2004)

"It looks like our guides may have fallen down a crevice just a short distance ahead, just behind those stalagmites," she tells the others.  "I'm going to take a quick look...see if they're okay."

Leesea with fly over toward the crevice, staying about ten to fifteen feet above the floor.  If she can't immediately see them, she will start calling for them in Undercommon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

*You can see the grayfolk have slipped down a crevice just beyond the stalagmites, and are laying at the bottom, quiet and still.*

*There are two hoards of mouth-rats about twenty feet from the party.  What are you going to to?*


----------



## manifold (Jul 5, 2004)

*dak*

*The donkey shudders and paws the dirt floor.  It's eyes roll wildly as it rocks form leg to leg.*

_"Be better off on the ground, I reckon."_ *thinks Dak as he slide of the donkey's back.  He then takes aim and hurls an ensorcelled rock into the midst of the mouth-rats."

[Dak is aiming for a square in the middle of the hoard closest to him.  He tries to get the rock as close to the middle of the hoard as  possible so as  not to damage his allies and to take out as many critters as possible with the spell.  attack bonus +4 to hit wtih the rock.  diminished _earth burst_ does 2d4 to all creatures within a 20 foot radius of the rock.  Dak will command the rock to dentonate if it lands in a place that will be safe for his allies.  Otherwise, it detonates in 5 rounds.]

[note: Dak had cast plant armor before they entered the room.  AC 16]


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 5, 2004)

*Kelthet shakes his head.*  "So we fight them as well."  *He mutters a few quick words under his breath, and reaches into his witchbag, pulling out a small charcoal stick, which he uses to quickly paint X's on both of his cheeks.  As he does so, his form begins to waver and shimmer.*

OOC: Cloak of Darkness.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Kelthet shakes his head.*  "So we fight them as well."  *He mutters a few quick words under his breath, and reaches into his witchbag, pulling out a small charcoal stick, which he uses to quickly paint X's on both of his cheeks.  As he does so, his form begins to waver and shimmer.*




"Somehow, I don't think they can be reasoned with."  Atlas retuns as he awaits the coming onrush.


----------



## Jaws (Jul 5, 2004)

*Wil*

*Wil drinks his _Wind Wine_ and takes to the air.*


----------



## rknop (Jul 6, 2004)

"Well, let's have at them, then," Dar says.  "Hardly worthy opponents, though perhaps in bulk...."

Dar will attempt to slice up mouth-rats as fast as possible using his Sibeccai Kopesh.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 6, 2004)

"I agree with you Atlas, can we take them, or should we flee?" Phaern says hovering above the group.  Summoning the runes from his mind he intones the ritual required to bring his blade into being. 

[ooc:cast _energy blade_ (electricity)]


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 6, 2004)

Leesea will fly closer to the grayfolk to more accurately assess their condition and to try and determine how they fell into the crevice.  While flying there, she will draw out her Unerring Stone and monitor her companions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Leesea flies over the grayfolk, diving closer.  It becomes apparent that the area right in front of the crevice is very slippery with some unknown brownish goo.  The grayfolk lie very still, and Leesea can see blood starting to pool underneath them.*

*The cavern starts to light up slightly as Phaern's lightning blade flares into being, throwing back some of the bluish shadows.  Phaern hears a faint scream above him, but looking up all he sees is the roiling blue ceiling.*

*Darthallys steps forward and swings his khopesh into the hoard of little creatures, carving a swath through them.  Atlas also steps forward to strike, but hitting the little creatures is hard, and he swings too high.  Wil downs his swirling draught, and begins to climb the very air itself.  As he goes higher, for a moment he thought he saw something swirling in the "water" of the ceiling, but it's gone again in an instant.*

*The mouth rats surge around Darthallys, Atlas, Kelthet, Indacalis, and the mule, their jaws working furiously to penetrate their flesh.  Everyone tries to squirm and writhe to knock the loathsome little creatures to the ground, but several of them begin to gnaw on Indacalis' feet.  Even through the shadow that surrounds some of the party members, the mouth-rats seems to find them unerringly.*

*Kelthet's form begins to melt into shadow, while Indacalis throws his stone into the rest of the swarm that is not yet engaged in trying to eat his companions.  The rock lands and bursts into pieces of stony shrapnel, cutting up several of the hungry beasts.*

[OOC - Initiative:
Leesea - 22
Phaern - 18
Darthallys - 18 (lower Dex)
Atlas - 17
Wil - 14
"Mouth-Rats" - 12
Kelthet - 9
Dak - 5

Darthallys hits a 16 for 15 points of damage.  Atlas rolls a 1 and misses.  Indacalis _earth burst_ hits for 4 points of damage.]


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 13, 2004)

Leesea decides that her companions can fend for themselves for a moment.  She flies down into the crevice to the two fallen grayfolk, checking carefully for any other possible threats nearby.

If the location looks secure, she will begin the process of checking their wounds and attempting to stop the blood loss.  While doing so, Leesea draws upon the Akashic memory to enhance her skill in the healing arts.

(ooc - Will use Skill Memory to boost Heal to +4.  This is a full round action, so it'll spill over into next round.)


----------



## Jaws (Jul 13, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Wil downs his swirling draught, and begins to climb the very air itself.  As he goes higher, for a moment he thought he saw something swirling in the "water" of the ceiling, but it's gone again in an instant.*



*Wil pulls out _Fault-Finder_ and uses it to look up at the ceiling, hoping this item will give him any clue what is up there.*

_I have a feeling that the 'ceiling' is more of a threat than the mouth rats._


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 14, 2004)

~I knew I shouldn't have put away my blade.~  Atlas thinks as he continues to try to battle the swarm, while interposing himself between them and the mule.


----------



## rknop (Jul 15, 2004)

Dar continues to lay into the swarm of mouht-rats.  "Begone you vermin," he mutters, not considering these opponents the sort worthy of a real battle cry.  "I hope we can swat the flies before they gnaw away our flesh!"

-Darthallys


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 15, 2004)

*Kelthet obviously shares the assessments of his companions, hacking away grimly with his greatsword.*  "These things....  We need a scythe" (OOC: Or great cleave.  )


----------



## manifold (Jul 16, 2004)

*dak*

Dak begins to ensorcell another rock.  His gritted teeth make his chanting sound strained and onerous.

[ooc: casts _earth burst_.  ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

*As Leesea begins to examine the grayfolk, she suddenly realizes that healing won't avail her.  Their bones looked to be crushed on first glance, but then a second glance tells her that their heads were crushed not from the impact, but from something _above..._*

*Phaern dives above the mouth-rats with a will, slashing his blade through the mass of them, sizzling several of the little vermin with storm-wrought power.  Darthallys joins him in the mayhem, slicing through the mouth-rats like a farmer scythes through wheat.  Atlas also bends to with a will, squashing the creatures with a swing of his staff.*

*Wil looks upward through the _fault-finder_ and sees no faults in the ceiling.  However, he does notice the large bat-like creature that dives out of the blue haze toward the party, moaning as it does so.  The moan sets ones teeth on edge and makes it hard to even swing their weapons.*

*The mouth-rats continue to swarm around Atlas, Darthallys, Indacalis, and the mule, chomping into everyone but the mage blade.  Horribly, Atlas feels the tiny creatures actually burrowing into his skin, itching terribly and making him feel ill.*

*Kelthet steps into the fray, swinging his greatsword through the diminishing hoard, while Indacalis' spell of bursting earth crushes the last of them beneath stone rubble.  Above the party the unearthly moan of the bat-creatures continues to grate on your ears.*


[OOC - Phaern hits for 11 points of damage.  Darthallys hits a 20 for 14 points of damage.  Atlas hits a 20 for 10 points of damage.  Indacalis takes 10 points of damage, Atlas takes 7 points of damage and 2 points of Con damage, Darthallys takes 8 points of damage, and the mule takes 8 points of damage.  Kelthet hits a 15 for 12 points of damage, and Indacalis hits a 24 for 8 points of damage.]


----------



## manifold (Jul 18, 2004)

*dak*

[ooc: have we killed both swarms?  or just the one closest to us?]

Dak fishes in his pouch, and pulls out a fleshy mushroom.  He takes Atlas' hand in, to get the giant's attention.

"Eat this.  I'll he'p th' itchin'."

[healing fungus, as _lesser battle healing_ for 1d6+1.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 18, 2004)

"Thank you friend," Atlas replies before eating the mushroom.  *He is barely able to get the thing down with the ensuing nausa.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 19, 2004)

*Kelthet turns his attention above, to the bat thing.*  "That is our true enemy, it seems"  *He does his best to swing at the thing when it comes within range*


----------



## rknop (Jul 20, 2004)

Dar looks around his feet with distaste.  "Vermin," he spits.  He'll look around to make sure that there aren't any mouth-rats surviving; if there are, he will see to them with his Sibbecai Kopesh.

If not, he'll turn his attention overhead, holding his athane at the ready.

-Darthallys


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 20, 2004)

Leesea is shocked at the condition of the grayfolk.  She quickly turns her attention back to finding the flying creature.  If she can get a clear shot, she will hit it with the Unerring Stone.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

Phaern too turns his attention to the flying creature. He knows that mobility is key to aerial battles.  He quickly chants another spell that will grant his wings greater control. Then takes up a position above the group, ready to strike out with his energy blade.

[cast _flight_ to increase speed and maneuverability]


----------



## manifold (Jul 20, 2004)

*dak*

Dak grins at Atlas.

"Them mushrooms's good for what ails you, but they don't go down so easy."

He looks up.

_Reckon it's time to hex old betsy._

He then begins to invoke the spirts of wood and beast, thanking them for their saccrifice and asking them to bless his crossbow to make it's bolts fly true and srong.

[casts _seeker_ ]


----------



## Jaws (Jul 20, 2004)

*Wil*

*Wil starts to quickly trace patterns in the air.*

[rune of conjuring, dire bat]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2004)

manifold said:
			
		

> Dak grins at Atlas.
> 
> "Them mushrooms's good for what ails you, but they don't go down so easy."



"No, friend, the nausea is from the bites."  Atlas explains.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2004)

*All of the mouth-rats have indeed been vanquished, so the party turns their attention to the hideous moaning creature above them.  It has a long, bony tail with a wicked-looking spike on it, and claws near the end of its wings.  Leesea turns to use her Unerring Stone, a chunk of the floor ripping up and slamming into it's strange body.*

*Phaern channels his magic around him to lift him to greater speed and swiftness, while Darthallys prepares to strike at the bat creature should it dare to come any closer.  Atlas quickly chomps down the mushroom, but though his wounds close, he can still feel the creatures burrowing under his skin!*

*Wil inscribes a rune to bring forth a bat to fight a bat-thing.  The bat creature swoops low, toward Phaern, and Darthallys slices his khopesh across the thing.  However, the unnerving moan the creature is giving off grates on his ears and throws off his internal balance, making him miss the creature by a whisker.  It dives onto Phaern, wrapping itself around the tiny spryte.  Phaern can feel the teeth of the creature searching for his throat.*

*Kelthet slices at the creature, cutting into it, but Phaern also feels the blade slicing his skin at well.  Dak quickly chants a spell to enhance his own ability to aim as the chaos of battle rages around him.*

[OOC - Leesea hits a 32 for 8 points of damage.  Atlas heals 7 points of damage.  Kelthet makes his attack, hitting a 15 and missing.  The bat thing grapples Phaern, getting a 32 on its grapple check vs Phaern getting a 2.  Kelthet hits the creature with a 25, dealing 6 points of damage to it and 5 points of damage to Phaern.  The picture below is what is attacking you.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

_This is not good, you are never supposed to get hit stupid._  Phaern thinks to himself, trying to jab the bat thing with his energy blade to keep it's gnashing mouth from reaching him.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2004)

*Atlas draws his bow and fires at the bat thing.*"Friend do you have anything to fight parasites?  I still feel them crawling in me!


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 21, 2004)

*Kelthet calls out an apology to Phaern, and tries to make a more careful attack on the beast.*  "Atlas, can you pull that thing off him?"


----------



## rknop (Jul 21, 2004)

Darthallys bares his teeth, turns, makes a flourish with his athane, and, holding his athane pointing towards Phaern and the bat-thing, issues a command to the flying bat thing: "Drop what you are holding!"

_Casting "Compelling Command" on the bat-thing_

-Darthallys the Razor Tongued


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 21, 2004)

"Probably, if I could reach them."  Atlas replies to Lessea's question.


----------



## Jaws (Jul 21, 2004)

*Wil*

*I have the acid dire bat appear as close to the creature as possible and command it to attack that creature.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 22, 2004)

Leesea lets out an involuntary gasp when she sees the creature engulf Phaern.  She hurries his general direction and unleashes a blast from her Headband of Piercing Thoughts at the creature.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

*Leesea focuses her mind on the bat-creature, sending a bolt of mental force its way.  Phaern attempts to sizzle the creature with his energy blade, only partially succeeding because of the restrictions of his arms.*

*Darthallys calls for the creature to stop, but it simply ignores him.  Atlas' arrow transfixes the bat-thing, skewering Phaern as well.  However, the incessant moaning makes it hard to concentrate on anything, and the horrible sensation of little things burrowing under his skin...*

*The dire bat flies into existance from Wil's rune and dives onto the bat thing.  Unfortunetly it can't get its teeth through the thing's tough hide.  The bat-creature sinks its fangs into Phaern's small shoulder, drawing deep blood.  He can hear the thing slurping his blood down.  The creature flails its long bony tail about and catches Darthallys, opening a deep wound across his chest.*

*Kelthet's attempt to be careful throws off his balance, and makes him just scrape the creature's hide instead of slicing it.  Indacalis' bolt flies true, puncturing a small wound in both the creature's and Phaern's hide.  The incessant moaning is getting on everyone's nerves.  It feels like your teeth are vibrating in your skulls.*

[OOC - Leesea hits a touch attack of 9 for 5 points of subual.  Phaern deals 3 points of electricity damage just by being inside it.  Bat thing makes it save vs. Darthally's spell with a Will save of 20.  Atlas hits with a 22 for 4 points of damage to it a 4 points of damage to Phaern.  The dire bat misses with a 10.  Wil holds his action.  Bat thing hits Phaern with a 21 for 7 points of damage.  Bat thing hits Darthallys with a 20 for 15 points of damage.  Kelthet misses with a 13.  Indacalis hits a 19 for 2 points of damage to it, and 1 to Phaern.]


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 22, 2004)

*Kelthet shakes his head, and wills his greatsword out of existence*  "This is not the way it should be done."  *He reaches out to grab the bat thing, and attempt to wrench it off of Phaern.*  "Any assistance would be welcome...."

OOC: Join the grapple, and attempt to pin the bat, I guess, to free Phaern (unless there's a free another action you can take...)


----------



## manifold (Jul 22, 2004)

*dak*

_runespit, runespit, runespit..._

Dak has never felt so incompetent, and he has spent a lot of time feeling icompetent.  He doesn't have the spell ready to help Atlas, he just shot the spryte, his companions are getting hurt...

_stop.  stop.  the earth is calling..._

As quicky as it surfaced, Dak's panic dissipates.  He makes a decision, and begins an invocation in bracing words ringing with hope.

[ooc: dak will cast _lesser transfer wounds_ on Phaern, using the Blessed template.  CL 6, cures 1d10 + 5 hit points, dak suffer half amount subdual.]

[ooc: does the belssed mage feat apply to spells only, or to spell-likes as well?]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

*Atlas attempts to pull the thing off the sprite.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Phaern, 12/25 hp*

_Bloody hell this is going to hurt!_  Phaern thinks to himself.  Then he tries to wrench himself around so that he is facing the thing's mouth.  As it moves in to bite him again he will shove his fist complete with energy blade straight into it's mouth, aiming for some soft spot inside its head.  

[ooc: wheres the hero point when you need it!  

tho thank goodness for giving Dak my truename]


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 24, 2004)

Leesea unleashes yet another mental blast from her Headband of Piercing Thoughts at the creature wrapped around Phaern.

"Please, oh please, hurry up and die," she whispers frantically to herself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

*Leesea's mind lashes out again, striking the creature hard, whilst inside the creature, Phaern attempts to jam his energy blade where the sun don't shine, and at least partially succeeding.*

*Darthallys tries to command it again to drop Phaern, but it ignores him contempuously.  Atlas and Kelthet move up to grapple the creature, and its tail lashes at them, opening up a long cut down Atlas' side.  Both pull hard at the creature's body, trying to free Phaern, but it is stronger than either of them would have thought.*

*The huge bat that Wil summoned swoops down and delivers a hard bite both to the creature and to Phaern.  Wil himself tries to magically _command_ the creature to drop the spryte, but it pays him no mind.  The bat thing continues to work its fangs deeper and deeping into Phaern's body, blood beginning to run out the bottom of the wrapped-up creature.  Suddenly Phaern begins to feel better, not worse, a novel concept since he was attacked.  Indacalis' spell wraps around him and begins to heal his grevious wounds, while the sibeccai feels the phantom pain in his own shoulder.*

[OOC - Leesea hits the bat-thing for 6 points of subdual.  Phaern deals another 6 points of damage to it.  Darthallys spell fails again, creature gets a 23 on its Will save.  It gets an AoO on both Atlas and Kelthet, only hitting Atlas for 16 points of damage. Altas and Kelthet's combined grapple check is 25 (rolled a 10 + 13 for Atlas +2 for Kelthet's aid another action).  Bat thing gets a 37, grapple check goes to bat-thing.  Dire bat hits a 22 for 5 points of damage to bat thing and 4 points to Phaern.  Wil's spell fails, creature gets a 16 on its Will save.  Bat thing bites Phaern for 9 points of damage.  Indacalis heals Phaern of 11 points of damage, Indacalis takes 5 points of subdual.  And no, you can't apply the Blessed template to spell-like abilities.]


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 28, 2004)

*Kelthet shakes his head angrily, annoyed that his sword has lost its usefulness.*  "What in Serran's name are we to do with this thrice-damned beast?!"  *In desparation he reaches in to his witchbag and pulls out a small clay ball, which he hurls angrily at the bat-creature*  (OOC: Mudball).


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 28, 2004)

_ I'm beginning to think Darthallys is right.  All I'm good for is as a beast of burden._  *Seeing nothing he can contribute to this battle, Atlas retreats and uses his bracer on himself.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 30, 2004)

Leesea unleashes yet another blast from her headband.  

"Last shot for the day," she mutters.  "You'd better be ready to let go of him really quick-like."


----------



## manifold (Jul 30, 2004)

Dak's chanting becomes faster, more intese.  Shiney with sweat, his mouth edged in flecks of foam, he grits his teeth, imploring the spirits of earth and stone to give more to his compaion, to give more of thier strength, to make him steady as a rock, as hardy as stone...

[ooc: Casting heightend lesser transfer wounds on Phaern, for 2d10+6 healing.  Dak takes half this in subdual.  Thank goodness for Sturdy...]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

*Leesea stabs the creature's mind again, desperately trying to get Phaern free.  Inside of the bat-thing, Phaern isn't idle, and tries to work his lightning blade further into the creature's body.  Darthallys goes forward to try to help with pulling the creature off, and gets buffeted in the head for his troubles.*

*Atlas pulls back and invokes the bracers to close his own wounds, while Wil's bat takes another bite out of the creature.  This time, the creature seems to have had enough, and releases Phaern and soars back into the shifting blue ceiling.  Kelthet throws a mudball after it, but it moves too unpredictably, and falls short.  Indacalis feels the power of the green flow up strongly through his feet and into Phaern, closing the faen's wounds, as exhaustion settles into him from the phantom pain.*

[OOC - Leesea hits it for 4 points of subdual.  Phaern deals 6 points of damage to it.  Darthallys takes 10 points of damage.  Atlas heals himself 6 points of damage.  Dire bat hits a 24 for 5 points of damage.  Wil holds action.  Bat thing releases Phaern and retreats.  Kelthet misses bat-thing.  Phaern is healed of 24 points of damage (if he needs that much, if not, Indacalis takes half of what Phaern needed to get to max)]


----------



## rknop (Jul 31, 2004)

Darthallys, reeling from his wounds, continues to attempt to pull the bat creature off of Phearn.  "Let... him... go... you... worthless... fungus!", the Sibbecai grunts out as he attempts to extricate the creature.

-Darthallys


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

*The creature has retreated, and Phaern is released.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 31, 2004)

Atlas says tiredly to the group, "We must frind somplace to rest."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 1, 2004)

(In all accounts I was at 10/25 hp but I think that the giant bat dealt another bit to Phaern before he was freed.  I did make it down to -1 at one point )

"Now that is another one for the books.  Lets not get caught again." Phaern says sitting down next to Atlas. "I think I'll leave the wrestling to you friend.  And thanks Dak, perfect timing on that much needed healing I owe you one."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2004)

"Atlas," Leesea says, flying before him.  "Could you help me retrieve the grayfolk's bodies from the crevice?  I'm fairly certain they're dead, but I'd hate to leave them here."

She glances up at the ceiling.  "And I think we should be quick about it."


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 2, 2004)

*Kelthet looks around in confusion.*  "But did they not know this area?  How did they stumble and die?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 2, 2004)

"when we are more rested, I will asks them"  Atlas replies.  "For now, let us retrieve and find a place to rest."  *He then moves to assist Lessea, in the retrieval of the bodies.*


----------



## manifold (Aug 2, 2004)

*dak*

Indacalis stands panting, his hands on his knees, his head down.  He stands that way for a long time.

When he straightens, he walks over to the other sibbecai, and looks him in the eye.

"Well, I reckon I'd better fix you up.  Hold still."

He reaches to touch Daralthy's wounded head, his hand alight with a soft green glow.

[ooc: if Daralthys lets him, Dak will cure 2d8+5 hit points.  Erekose13, how much damage did Dak cure exactly in that last round?  I'm not sure at this point how much subdual I have.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2004)

(if i calculated everything right it was 15hp healed for Phaern on the last round)


----------



## rknop (Aug 5, 2004)

manifold said:
			
		

> Indacalis stands panting, his hands on his knees, his head down.  He stands that way for a long time.
> 
> When he straightens, he walks over to the other sibbecai, and looks him in the eye.
> 
> ...




"Yeah, you're probably right," Darthallys growls.

He'll wait calmly while Dak heals him.  When he's done, Darthallys will nod curtly and say, "Thank you."

-Darthallys the Razor-tongued


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 5, 2004)

*Kelthet methodically gathers up dirt from the cave floor, mixing it together with a healthy dose of saliva, and rolls it in to a precise ball. He examines it critically while the others heal up, and then nods, placing it in his witchbag.*  

"Now that our guides have fallen, where do we proceed?"


----------



## manifold (Aug 5, 2004)

*dak*

"I cain't proceed nowhere untill I kin rest.  I cain't hardly think." says Dak wearily.

He moves, a bit stiffly, over to Phaern.

"Mr. Spryte, you don't owe me nothing.  The Green is...it's...I just stand there and point.  But I'm glad for you.  I am."  He smiles a toothy smile and goes over to tend to the mule.

[ooc: can we take it on faith that Dak has used his ring of creature loresight all the way to the end on Kelthet's snail or Phaern's shell fragment, during the long journey from the snail room to this place?  I had meant to do that, but the cut scene didn't give me the opportunity.  If so, what did he learn?

Oh, and Dak infuses the mule with the Green, too.]


----------



## manifold (Aug 9, 2004)

*dak*

[ooc: once the mule is healed up, Dak takes him over to the pit to see if he and the mule can be of any use in retrieving the bodies of the greyfolk.]

[are we dragging here, or is everyone just busy?]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 9, 2004)

OOC: Isidia is busy moving.


----------



## manifold (Aug 9, 2004)

*dak*

[ooc: gracias, rangerjohn.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2004)

*Both Darthallys and the mule look much improved for an infusion of the green.  The mule can pull out the bodies of the grayfolk with Atlas' help.   The moaning has stopped for the moment, but ripples in the blue ceiling promised that the bat-creature probably wasn't done with the party.  There are a dozen exits in the direction the grayfolk were headed, some larger, some smaller, some going down, and some several feet of the ground.

[OOC - About the shell fragment, you learn that it was from a flail snail that died at the hands of your party.  It was going to find food, and most recently interacted with some giant lizards before your party came along.  Its most valuable possession was its young, and you already know where its lair is.  About the little snail, you learn that is it also a flail snail, not surprisingly enough.  Its most recent goal was to sleep, and its attitude toward Dak is indifferent.  It interacted with Kelthet before you, and its most valuable possession is its shell.  Its lair is currently in a slime-filled empty lantern in Kelthet's backpack, and its current thoughts are ones that it is hungry.]


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 10, 2004)

"Let's try to find some cover down one of these passages," Leesea says with an anxious look at the ceiling.  "Anyone think they could find tracks...maybe figure out which passage the grayfolk originally came through?  If not, I can try to consult the akashic memory, but that will take time.  Not something I want to try in here."


(ooc - if no one finds useful tracks, Leesea will Delve Into Collective Memory (+10) once they reach something resembling a secure spot...try to learn more about that room and hopefully which passage might be the correct one to take to find the gray folk's settlement)


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 10, 2004)

*Atlas*

"I think we need shelter at the moment.  Continuing the quest will have to wait.
I still need to fully recover from the battle, as does Dak.  The spell casters need to recover thier spells, and you and I need to commune."  *Atlas says before seeking the nearest shelter, leading the mule, with her now heavier load.*


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 11, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs, and summons his blade again, just in case.  He follows along behind the group, eyes scanning the surroundings.  He is clearly content to let others make important decisions, and still seems fairly happy just to be underground.*


----------



## manifold (Aug 11, 2004)

Dak sniffs the air, agitated.  Somthing is tugging at the corner of his mind, worrying him.  He opens his mouth and closes it a few times, as if the words he wants to say are trying to come out of thier own accord.  He frowns at the ceiling, and licks his muzzle.  Then he trots over to Atlas, retrieving his staff and patting the giant on the arm.  He then goes to comfort the mule while calling up to Leesea in a hoarse whisper.

"Miz Leesea, what color was we on?  I cain't remember, and them grey folks won't say."  He fingers his crossbow, but instead begins to call upon the spirits of earth to wreak havoc on vitals of the bat-thing, should it show itself again.

[ooc: Dak readies Attack from Within, Earth and will cast it if the bat-thing comes within the spell's range.  Don't have my book here, Dak is level 5, Wis mod +4]


----------



## manifold (Aug 11, 2004)

Dak sniffs the air, agitated.  Somthing is tugging at the corner of his mind, worrying him.  He opens his mouth and closes it a few times, as if the words he wants to say are trying to come out of thier own accord.  He frowns at the ceiling, and licks his muzzle.  Then he trots over to Atlas, retrieving his staff and patting the giant on the arm.  He then goes to comfort the mule while calling up to Leesea in a hoarse whisper.

"Miz Leesea, what color was we on?  I cain't remember, and them grey folks won't say."  He fingers his crossbow, but instead begins to call upon the spirits of earth to wreak havoc on vitals of the bat-thing, should it show itself again.

[ooc: Dak readies Attack from Within, Earth and will cast it if the bat-thing comes within the spell's range.  Don't have my book here, Dak is level 5, Wis mod +4]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 11, 2004)

Atlas responds "they might if I get some rest.  The item I was loaned allows communication with the dead."  Then noticing the greenbonds restlessness, he asks "does something trouble you friend?  Other than the possible return of the bat that is."


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 11, 2004)

*Kelthet shudders a bit at Atlas' statement.*  "The dead should stay dead.  Do we need to disturb them just for information?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 12, 2004)

"I don't think I would have loaned the item if it was not to be used."  Atlas returns.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 12, 2004)

*As they begin to move out of the cavern, Kelthet shakes his head at Atlas.*  "Maybe.  Just because I have a sword, do I have to use it whenever I can?  Or only when there is truly need?  Should I set a fire for light when I could simply open a window?  Do we need to use this item here?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 12, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *As they begin to move out of the cavern, Kelthet shakes his head at Atlas.*  "Maybe.  Just because I have a sword, do I have to use it whenever I can?  Or only when there is truly need?  Should I set a fire for light when I could simply open a window?  Do we need to use this item here?"




*Looking extremely hurt, Atlas returns "yes master, you know what is best.  Your beast of burden awaits your commands."  *Kelthet can tell from the look on his face, that Atlas meant every word.  Any confidence he had after the battle being completly shot.*


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 12, 2004)

*Kelthet looks around in confusion, trying to catch Dak or Leesea's eye.  He awkward shrugs, and moves quickly to another part of the path, ostensibly looking for a lurking danger.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 12, 2004)

OOC:  I don't know if Kelthet can understand.  But I will explain it to the player.

Atlas' whole point was to lead by example.  The only thing he has been able to contribute since we started this trip, is to carry the mule.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 13, 2004)

OOC: I get where Atlas is coming from, but Kelthet's fairly lacking in social skills.    He's not very interested in either being or following a leader, so he won't really see anything that Atlas is interested in.  And he knows that this is something that he should likely respond to, but doesn't know how, so he's fleeing.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 13, 2004)

"While the dead must be respected, I agree Atlas, we are a little lost down here and we do need your help.  I think it would be best to find out right away which direction we should head and get out of here as quickly as possible.  Lets try one of the smaller exits for the moment, one that we can all fit down so that we are atleast far from that devilish thing up there.  Then I think that we ought to find out what these poor fellows have to say."  Phaern says, trying to step in when he sees the two of his friends talking.


----------



## rknop (Aug 13, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *As they begin to move out of the cavern, Kelthet shakes his head at Atlas.*  "Maybe.  Just because I have a sword, do I have to use it whenever I can?  Or only when there is truly need?  Should I set a fire for light when I could simply open a window?  Do we need to use this item here?"




"Do you have a better suggestion?" Darthallys growls.  "Tell us what we're supposed to do given the mess we're in, rather than explaining why any other good suggestion that anybody comes up with is bad."

"I personally doubt that the greyfolk really would have wanted to have died such a meaningless death without being able to impart to us some of that which they hoped to show us.  Let us not over concern ourselves with protecting the dead.  They will protest for themselves if they feel the need."

-Darthallys the Razor Tongued


----------



## manifold (Aug 13, 2004)

*dak*

Dak looks at Daralthys, eyebrows raised.

"That's a good pernt, cousin."

He turns to Atlas.

"Now, look here, Mr. Gi'nt.  You had a good idear.  Even ol' Daralthys the razor mouth says so, and he's mean.

Don't you worry 'bout me.  I jes cain't remember which way we was supposed to go, but I bet Miz Lesea kin.  She's aweful good at rememberin'."

He catches Kethet's eye, and winks.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 13, 2004)

*Kelthet nods fractionally to Dak, then turns to Dar*  "I had thought we'd simply continue following the colors.  But it is true they died unfulfilled.  I merely wished to bring up a concern."  *He continues scanning the ceiling and surroundings, his piece said.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 16, 2004)

*Atlas*

"While we can follow the colors, my main concern is they may have other information to pass on.  We still do not know what we are to do when we get to our destination.  Or what the bones of the earth actually are."  Atlas replies while stil searching a place to camp.


----------



## manifold (Aug 17, 2004)

"Let's git on outta here," says Dak.  He is still nervous, and looks apprehensively at the ceiling.  "Mr. Gi'nt, I'll foller you if you lead us outta this bad place.  I'm so spent I won't be much use if that bat critter comes back."
*Dak will lead the mule and follow Atlas.  When they find a camping spot, he will use Wilderness Survival to assess the campsite, and Bond with the Green to check the genral state of things.*

[ooc: are we in consensus that we will find a place to rest and leave this room?  Do we need a map or somthing to make a decision?  It seems that Kelthet, Dak, Daralthys and the mule are all content to follow Atlas, or anybody, if they will make a move.

Oh, and if the Huckleberry Finn schtick is grating on anyone, please speak up.  I'd rather tone it down a bit than annoy other players.]


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 17, 2004)

OOC: Yup. Kelthet isn't keen on leading a group, but I think we've pretty much assumed it's time to hole up and rest a bit.  Kelthet is still pretty much at full, save for a few spells, so he can spend a lot of time guarding.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2004)

(ooc - Leesea is probably in the hole-up-and-rest group.  Still waiting on Isida to reply to the results of Leesea's delving into the akashic memory, however.)


----------



## manifold (Aug 19, 2004)

[ooc: get comfey; I think she's at GenCon.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2004)

*After delving into the akashic memory, Leesea discovers that Isida is at GenCon and won't be able to update until Tuesday.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

*Further delving into the akashic memory reveals that the Twilight Chamber has always been the home of these terrible creatures, both the vrex swarm and the hideous bat-creatures, the cloakers.  The cloakers lord over the chamber, killing the curious that come into it, attacking their lights.  The chamber is said to be haunted by all those that have died in it, and more than one death can not be laid at the cloakers' feet, such as they are.*

*Because you were following the yellow veins of rock, and the next color to follow is green, it might be a bit difficult to find the right passage to take.  However, judging from the direction the greyfolk were taking, you narrow it down to about three.  One of them provides complete cover from the chamber through a bend in the rock, enough so that you can raise your lights again.*

*You all breathe a sigh of relief as you see the green rock walls around you, and settle down to rest.  Behind you, you can hear the very faint scrabbling of the remaining vrex (mouth-rats), and the occasional haunted moan.  The place seems oddly cold.*


----------



## manifold (Aug 25, 2004)

*dak*

*Indacalis the Rock is exhausted.  Mentally, physically, spiritually, he is at his limit.  He turns limps around in a tight circle two or three times before collapsing onto the floor.  He folds his legs under him in a characteristic sibbecai crouch, and closes his eyes, reaching for his pouch.  He pulls a pinch of powedred iron out, sifting it from his thin fingers into the palm of his other hand.  He smudges a bit of the powder on his forhead, a bit on each cheek, a bit on his tounge.  The rest he sprinkels on the ground in front of him.  Anyone looking sees him mouthing the words "thank you" over and over as he rocks gently back and forth.  His rocking eventually slows and he becomes quite still, but not ridged.  His eyes remain shut and his tounge hangs from his mouth in an idiot pant.  After an hour, he collapses into a heap and falls into a deep, deep sleep.*

[ooc: Dak swaps out spells before he rests.  I'll post to reflect the changes in the Rogue's Gallery when I can; mean time, you'll have to trust me.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 25, 2004)

*Atlas finishes healing himself with the bracers.  Then rest to recover his vitality, both fatigue and con.*  Upon the morrow he asks "I can use the items I was given to contact the dead.  Or we can simply follow the green.  What does everyone say now that we have options?"


OOC:How many charges is Atlas down on the bracers?


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 26, 2004)

*Kelthet gestures towards the green path.*  "It seems there is little the greyfolk could tell us that we have not already learned...."


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 26, 2004)

"I assume there is more, if not why were we following them?  We knew to follow the rainbow already."  Atlas responds to Kelthet.


----------



## Jaws (Aug 26, 2004)

*Wil*



			
				Atlas said:
			
		

> "I assume there is more, if not why were we following them?  We knew to follow the rainbow already."  Atlas responds to Kelthet.



"I think we should use the statue and talk to the greyfolk."

_sigh. We came across these items for a reason. Use it already, Atlas._


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 28, 2004)

"Well, the akashic memory didn't tell me anything too terribly useful about this room," Leesea says.

"I agree that we should try to speak with the grayfolk.  Remember that they were sent to find us, just as we were sent on this quest.  I feel that meeting with the rest of their people might be critical to the success of this endeavor."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2004)

"And I agree as well." Phaern says nodding.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 28, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs.*  "Then let us do it, and be done with it."  *He stills seems somewhat uncomfortable with the idea, and makes himself noticably busy with patrolling the area, feeding his snail, checking his witchbag, and the like.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

*Atlas*

*Atlas sit down with the items and attempt to perform the ceremony to speak with the recently departed.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2004)

*As Atlas calls upon the statue, he feels a wash of power flow into him from the ground.  The eyes of the grayfolk flutter open suddenly, and their mouths work wetly, a faint whimper escaping.*

"Wh-hat?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

OOC:  Did Atlas inadvertantly revive the grey folk?  Or is the poetics?  In other words did Atlas cast raise dead or speak with dead?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2004)

*Atlas seems to be speaking to the spirits of the grayfolk through their dead bodies.*

[OOC - _speak with dead_]


----------



## Jaws (Aug 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *As Atlas calls upon the statue, he feels a wash of power flow into him from the ground.  The eyes of the grayfolk flutter open suddenly, and their mouths work wetly, a faint whimper escaping.*
> 
> "Wh-hat?"



*After seeing that, Wil is confused by his decision and goes about things similar to what Kelthet is doing.*

_Ji-Hecma, what have I done? Spirits should be able to choose when they want to speak. Not forced to. I only wanted Atlas to take charge._


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

*Atlas*

"I regret to disturb you.  But is there anything you can tell us, to help complete our quest?"  *Atlas says revrently.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

"Help.. y-ou... green-danger, sl-ime danger.  Wall-careful.  Cle-ear wall, kills you.  Slimes, oo-oozes near water, kills you.  Darkfolk, near dark colors, wa-atch from sha-adows, try to take y-you away, be-eware.  Blue, indigo, the-ey lurk, beware.  Cruel, greedy, cowards, if more of you tha-an them, can bargin or bully your wa-ay through.  Beware the Sh-shadow Serpant, darkfolk help him, te-ell him about-t you," the two grayfolk murmur brokenly.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 30, 2004)

"I thank you my friend.  May you have a successful afterlife, and we complete our task."  *With that Atlas closes the ceremony and turns to others, for thier impressions.*


----------



## manifold (Aug 31, 2004)

*Dak*

"I reckon you're life's champion, and I reckon you jess he'ped save our lives.  That was powerful hard for you; I know it.  But them grey folks knew things that we needed to know...to he'p the  earth and set it right."

"It ain't for me to judge your rights and wrongs, Mr. Gi'nt.  But I reckon you done right by them and us."

*Dak gives Atlas a deep nod of respect and appreciation and turns to hear what the rest of the group has to say.*


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 31, 2004)

"I'm no expert in things magical, but I do know a few things here," Leesea says.   "Frankly, I don't think that magic is actually disturbing the rest of the deceased.  Rather, I suspect that it ties in some way to the Akashic memory - the shared memory of all things.  Likely, it is just allowing their memories to speak on their behalf.

"And either way, I agree that the information gained may save our lives.  The grayfolk most certainly would have wanted to impart such knowledge to us for the sake of our quest."


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 31, 2004)

*Atlas*

*Blushing at the reminder of his recent insecurity, Atlas respond to his companions.*  "Friends, you misunderstood my question.  I was asking your opninion on the content of the message, not the means of its delivery.  Now can I have the true insight I asked for?  *He asks with a grin.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 1, 2004)

"Solid information, still wish we had guides, but poor guys didnt stand a chance against those nasty mouth-things.  Personally I think that if we ever spot any of those darkfolk, we should deal with them as quickly and cleanly as possible to prevent information from reaching the Shadow Serpent.  Hope some more of the greyfolk turn up though, I had really hoped to have longer discussions with them." Phaern says a little hesitant in his opinions after hearing those haunting voices through the device around his head.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 1, 2004)

*Kelthet nods.*  "We should proceed, then.  The dark folk, I think, we should not spare."  *He stretches his arms to limber them again, and allows his sword to dissipate into a tiny swirl of iron filings, leaving a slight greyish coating across his skin.  He points further down the path.* "There?"


----------



## manifold (Sep 11, 2004)

*Dak*

Dak looks down he passage, and then at Kelthet.

"All right."

He looks expectantly at Atlas.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 11, 2004)

*Atlas*

"Does no one else wish to speak?  In that case I suggest we should be on our way, following the rainbow path.  But do keep alert for these dark folk and the other dangers of which we have been warned.

OOC:Isida, how many charges did Atlas use of his wand to get back to full hps?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*Following the rainbow path down the green tunnels, the party travels for a few days, the walls getting progressively damper, and small streams frequently bisect the path.  An abundance of fugus grows in great profusion on the walls and floors.  On the fifth day you discover a vast chamber with a ceiling soaring to a height of nearly fifty feet.  Enormous mushroom grow in great profusion, enough so that it's like walking through a forest.  Scuttles of lizards, bats, and spiders are heard as they move away from your light.  In the center of this "forest" lies a perfectly round pool full of water.  Your torches and glowglobes catch the glint of gems and shiny metal from both the pool and the base of many of the huge mushrooms...*

[OOC - Atlas used 4 charges.]


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 12, 2004)

*Kelthet holds up a hand warningly.*  "I've got a bad feeling about this."  *He peers warily towards the pool, trying to discern anything lurking in or around it, or any possible ambush sites.*


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 12, 2004)

"I know what you mean," Leesea says, warily keeping her distance.  "It feels like bait...or remains."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*Nothing seems to be lurking at present, at least nothing you recognize.  There are smaller mushrooms beside the larger ones, many which show signs of being regularly harvested.  There is even the partially removed cap of one of the tall tree-like mushrooms that lies on the ground.*

*However, the glint of metal and gems resolves itself to being bits of worked metal in the form of scraps of armor, armbands, necklaces, and other jewelry.  Amongst them are old bones and the occasional half-decayed body partially sunk into the slick ooze that surrounds the base of the mushrooms.  Most of them seem to be of giant lizards and bats, but one body seems to have shreads of gray, hairless flesh clinging to it.  It seems that more than one grayfolk body is here.*


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 12, 2004)

*Upon realizing this, Kelthet's greatsword shimmers quickly in to being, almost without concious thought.*  "The darkfolk?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2004)

"If the demise of these poor grayfolk, who like our poor guides seem shy and harmless, is the work of the darkfolk then their magic is something to watch for.  These growths seem strange to my eye, though I admit that I have not delved this deep into the earth previously.  Let me take a look at what can be seen from above." Phaern takes flight above the mushroom forest then scans the room after casting _detect magic_.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 12, 2004)

*Atlas*

"Careful friend, the greyfolk warned of more than dark folk.  They also spoke of oozes and slimes, and the walls.  They also said the dark folk where near the darker spectrum tunnels, while the oozes and slime were near the green.  I think the ooze is the danger in this case."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*Of magic, Phaern can discern that 



Spoiler



there are a few objects in the pool, as well as a few others stuck in the muck at the base of one of the large tree-like mushrooms.  They are of a variety of schools, and all have faint auras, except for one in the pool which seems to be moderately ensorcelled.


*


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 13, 2004)

*Kelthet blinks as Atlas speaks, and spins to face the pool.*  "Let's step away from that pool.  Oozes and slimes - are they colored?  Could one appear to be a pool of water, for instance?"  *He looks to Leesa to answer the question, trusting in her vast knowledge.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 14, 2004)

Phaern returns to the group to reveal his findings. "It looks like several magic items have been buried loosly beneath these goey mushrooms.  One of moderate strength seems to reside in that pool.  Though I am loathe to find out why it was placed there."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 14, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Kelthet blinks as Atlas speaks, and spins to face the pool.*  "Let's step away from that pool.  Oozes and slimes - are they colored?  Could one appear to be a pool of water, for instance?"  *He looks to Leesa to answer the question, trusting in her vast knowledge.*




"Well, conventional wisdom about that sort of creature is that they aren't fast enough to capture prey," she says.  "Therefore, most slimes and oozes find ways of luring unwary creatures...probably by scent or camouflage...within easy reach.  I don't know if any can imitate water, but I wouldn't be surprised."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 14, 2004)

*Atlas*

"Also in this case, I would think the magic adds to the lure.  The question would be what led creatures to this area to begin with?  If not the prospect of food and water?"


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 14, 2004)

*Kelthet gestures to the mushrooms.*  "Perhaps they live in or around those?  Or use those for food?  Or perhaps this trail leads to a watering hole or the like?"


----------



## manifold (Sep 14, 2004)

*Dak*

Dak has been looking around, a little overwhelmed.

_So big...I never knew it was so big..._

Coming back to reality, having overheard the conversation about the mushrooms, he looks intently at one, allowing the Green to flow through him and reveal itself...

[ooc: using Naure Sense on the mushrooms and the pool]

After finding out what he can about the fungus and water, he turns to Atlas.

"If we want to know what happend to these grey folks, cain't...cain't you jess ax 'em?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 14, 2004)

*Atlas*

"Not without being put to the same danger they were.  If my suspicions are correct.  Not to mention, while it is sometimes neccacary, it is not a ceremony to be undertaken lightly."


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2004)

"I ain't takin' it lightly" Dak says softly.  "I don't want some dang ol' ooze to eat me up before I can set these Bones of the Earth a-right.  If I got to choose between hep'in the Green and rousing up a few of them grey folks to get me there, then I say 'Wake up, Grey Folks!""

He holds Atlas' gaze for a few seconds before it sinks in that he is looking up nine feet into the eyes of a giant, a friend of the Green and a champion of Life.  Shame begins to eat away at his pride.  The defiance drains out of his posture, replaced by humiliy.  His gaze softens.

"It don't mean no disrespec',  Mr. Gi'nt ...I jess...I jess want to do the right thing.  And I don't want to get et up by no ooze."  He shudders.  Clearly, thoughts of oozes unsettle him.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 16, 2004)

*Atlas*

"You missed the first part of my statement in your concern for the last my friend.  It would take the bones to perform the ceremony.  In order to get the bones, someone would have to enter the ooze.  In order to ask the grey folk what happened to them, we would have to experience it ourselves."  Atlas returns gently.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs.*  "Then we would know what had happened...."  *He seems to be growing agitated, and is fingering something in his witchbag.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2004)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~M~M~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~M~M~M~M~~~~~M~M~M~M~~~~~~~~~~
~~M~M~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~M~M~~~~~~
~~M~M~~~~M~~~~~~~~~~~M~~~~~M~M~~~~~~
~~M~M~M~M~M~~~*****~~~M~~M~~M~M~M~~~~
~~~M~M~M~M~~~*******~~~~M~M~M~~~~~~~~
~~~~M~~~~M~M~*******~~M~M~M~M~M~M~~~~
M~~~~M~M~M~~~~*****~~M~M~~~~~M~~~~~~~
~~~M~M~M~~~~~~~M~~~M~~M~MMM~~~~~M~~~
~M~M~~~~~MM~~~M~~~M~~~~M~~~~M~~M~~~~
~~M~~M~M~M~~~~~M~M~~~~M~M~~~M~M~~M~~
~M~~~M~M~~~M~~M~M~~~M~M~~~M~M~~~M~M~
~~~~M~~~M~~M~M~~~M~~M~~~M~M~~~M~M~M~
~M~~M~MM~MM~~~M~~~M~M~~MMM~MM~~~MM~M
~~~~M~~~M~~~~M~~~~~M~~~~M~~~~~M~~~~~
M~~~~~~~~~~M~~~~~M~~~~~M~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~M~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~M~~~
~~~M~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
[OOC - M stands for mushroom.  The pool is the blue spot in the center.  You can't see the exit from where you are at the bottom of this map.]


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2004)

OOC: Wow.  Nice map.

IC: *Kelthet pulls a small ball of mud and clay from his bag, and holds it up to his mouth.*  "Anyone have a better idea than testing the waters?"


----------



## manifold (Sep 18, 2004)

*Dak*

"Go 'head, 'fer me.  I reckon I could use my rang to find out what did in them grey folks, if'n somebody could git 'em over here...maybe Mr. Spryte could float 'em over, like he did Mr. Gi'nt and the mule."

*Dak shifts from foot to foot.  He wants to move on, but he is afraid and confused by the threat of dangers he can't see.  He is also frustrated because he didn't prepare _levitate_.

[ooc: does nature sense have a range?  what did Dak find out about the 'shrooms?  Water?

Nice map indeed.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 19, 2004)

OOC: On seeing the map, it appears we must brave the pool.

*Atlas brings an end to the discussion by following the most direct path to the pool.*

OOC:Unless he is interupted.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2004)

Leesea sighs and gives a slight shrug as Atlas heads off through the mushrooms.

"Keep a handle on things, okay," she says in general to the rest.  "I'm going to do just a little reconnoitering."

Leesea will move stealthily through the mushrooms, approximately paralleling Atlas' path.  She'll be keeping a particularly close eye out for anything that might be taking an interest in her large companion.

(Sneak +19)


----------



## manifold (Sep 19, 2004)

*Dak*

*Dak catches Wil and Kelthet's eyes, and whispers:*

"I thought gi'nts were supposed to be wise!  You reckon they call him "Hatless" because he's been out in the sun too long?""

*He looks back toward the giant's broad back, craning his spindly neck to try and see what might be sneaking up on his massive friend.  Whispering to spirits of bone and sinew, of the elements that compose the form of men, he beseeches them to grant Atlas thier strength.*

[ooc: casting heightended _ability boost, lesser_.  +4 enhancement bonus to highest un-modified stat for 50 minutes.]


----------



## Jaws (Sep 19, 2004)

Dak said:
			
		

> *Dak catches Wil and Kelthet's eyes, and whispers:*
> 
> "I thought gi'nts were supposed to be wise!  You reckon they call him "Hatless" because he's been out in the sun too long?""



*Snicker*

"Dak. It is Atlas. With an 'A' at the beginning. Which means: a person who supports a great burden."


----------



## manifold (Sep 20, 2004)

*Dak*

*Dak blinks at Wil.  He stares at him for a while, his mouth working unconciously as his brain sorts out what he's been told.

Suddenly, a connection is made.  Dak's eyes snap into focus, with a somewhat abashed expression*

"Oh...ooooh."

"Well, that fits, don't it?"

*He smiles sheepishly.*

[ooc: not trying to be a whispering jerk; feel free to read the hidden text; just do so ooc, so to speak, if you don't mind.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 20, 2004)

OOC: Yeah, it fits.  At times I wonder if its a physical or spiritual/emotional burden though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 20, 2004)

*Atlas carefully squishes through the earthy, muddy mushroom forest, the scent of rot thick in his nostrils.  He catches faint whiffs of decaying flesh, hits of acrid substances that remind him of... well, acid to be sure, as well as hints of fresh water.  He can walk to the pool with little trouble, and can lower his sword to get a better look at the pool and its contents.  Instead of being lined with rock, the pool seems to be lined with pallid violet moss, littered with about a half-dozen small glittering items half-covered in the moss.*

*There's three small gems (about the size of the end of a human pinky) of varying hues, a pendent of black stone on a green metal chain, something that appears to be a small book covered with a glossy black cover and clasped shut with silvery metal, and a small statue of a rather angular-looking bat carved of white stone.  The pool water seems very clear and still, with only Atlas' breath to disturb its surface.*

*Along the path, he noticed a few weapons, a couple stone daggers and a crude club, as well.  Perhaps there is more under the smaller mushrooms and ooze, but you would have to dig to find out.*

*With his sense of the Green, Dak discovers that _spoiler_


Spoiler



the mushrooms are edible, though usually much better in their youth than as the giants you see before you.  The water is drinkable.


_spoiler_*

*As Leesea and Phaern follow Atlas, Dak and Kelthet trail behind, Darthallys and Will guarding their backs.  But with shocking swiftness, the two sprytes vanish from view, sneaking along as they do to avoid notice from hostile parties.*

Leesea and Phaern - _spoiler_*



Spoiler



Both of you are struck in the back by an enormously powerful force, enough to drive the breath from your bodies.  Whatever-it-is sticks to you like a grappling hook, and both of you are drawn swiftly upward, away from your companions, in opposite directions.  You're both able to get a glimpse of your attacker over your shoulder.  It seems some enterprising creature is mimicing the tops of the huge mushrooms, using their sticky tongues (?) to catch and reel in prey as a frog would do to a fly.  One thing you do know is that they have huge teeth, and you're headed right for their maws at blinding speed... Would you care to scream?


*_spoiler_


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> ... Would you care to scream?




ooc - Uh, yes please.

ic - 

Leesea lets out a long, piercing shriek from somewhere ahead in the mushrooms.

She doubts very much that she'll have the strength to break free from its sticky grasp.  Thinking quickly, she instead grabs one of the Disorientation Detonations stashed in her belt pouch.  She tries to pitch it into the creature's toothy maw before she is pulled inside.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Atlas*

*Hearing her scream Atlas shouts.* "Where are you milady?!"  As he tries to make his way towards where he heard the scream.


----------



## manifold (Sep 21, 2004)

*Dak*

"Runespit."  The oath leaps through Dak's teeth in a harsh cough.

*Dak hastily entreats the spirits of all green things to make his body fast against harm, his invocation spilling out in an unintelligilbe whisper.  He inclines his head, trying to pinpoint his friend's location.*

[ooc: Dak casts _plant armor_ and makes a listen check (+4) to find Leesea.  He will move to within close range of her and assess the situation, if he can figure out where she is.  If not, he'll wait to hear who has found her, and go as quickly as possible to her aid.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2004)

Phaern echoes Leesea's scream. Thinking to himself _not bloody again!_.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 22, 2004)

*Kelthet grins at Dak, his sword coming quickly into his grasp*  "Myself, I would have thrown something...."  *He steps carefully towards where he last saw Leesea and Phaern, poking at mushrooms as he does.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*The screams of the sprytes easily help pinpoint their location.  Looking above, you can see the two about to be drawn into the maws of what appears to be the giant mushroom tops, about twenty feet above, across from one another.*

*Leesea managed to pull out her detonation out as she's drawn into the creature's mouth.  It clamps down at the same moment she pulls it out, catching both of them in the blast.  The creature stops chomping short of breaking Leesea's skin, its jaw hanging as if it has forgotten what it was doing.  Leesea's ears are ringing, but she managed to avoid the worst effects of the blast.  However, she's still stuck to the creature's... tongue.*

*Phaern, did you care to do anything before being chomped?*


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 22, 2004)

*Atlas*

OOC: Two different mushrooms?  If so, Atlas attacks one with his augmented stregth, leaving the other to his companions.

+10 to hit [24 str thanks to spell, 4 bab +1 enhancement sword -1 size] 2d8 +11 [+9 str +1 enhancement +1 natural swordsman] crit 19-20/x2.

IC: *Atlas moves to attack the nearest mushroom.  "Never fear my friends, we will overcome this foe."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*Atlas' huge sword severs the enormous mushroom stem in one blow.  The "mushroom cap" drops to the ground, dazed and confused, landing on a myriad of spindly legs that from below looked like the folds of the mushroom cap.  Leesea is apparently stuck inside its mouth, though it barely seems aware of its surroundings.*


----------



## manifold (Sep 22, 2004)

*Dak*

*Dak chooses to attack the mushroom-thing holding Phaern.  His reedy voice rings through the cavern:*

"Spir'ts of earth and stone!  Bust on forth from the insides of that thang!"

*He points at the monster, sending a tiny tremmor snaking through the earth from his feet to the mushroom-thing."

[OOC:  Casts _Attack from Within, Earth_ at the mushroom-thing.  Damage=5d6 Save DC=17, Fort saves for half damage]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2004)

*Atlas*

*Atlas continues to attack the "mushroom cap" while being mindful to stay away from the mouth area.*


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 23, 2004)

Leesea tries to regain her senses.  Somewhere in the back of her mind, she's able to determine that she hasn't been eaten yet...which is probably a good thing.

As her senses start to return, she is jarred as the world tips over and crashes.  Or, rather, she and her mushroom tip over and crash.  A glimmer of hope coalesces in the form of Atlas and his massive sword standing nearby.

She fumbles into her beltpouch for another Disorientation Detonation, ready to set it off in the creature's mouth should it try to bite her again.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2004)

*Kelthet considers the logistics of the creatures as he hustles over to the one trying to make Phaern-Nibbles.  His greatsword almost sings as it swings towards the creature.....*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

*Atlas' sword slams down, just barely grazing Leesea's feet as he slices the "mushroom cap" in half, freeing the spryte.  Kelthet hacks down the other mushroom stalk, as Dak's spell goes off.  The creature vomits rock out of its mouth, spitting Phaern out and across the cavern.*

[OOC - Kelthet hits a 28, doing 15 points of damage to the mushroom stalk and felling it, bringing the cap into hitting range.  Atlas hits a 21, dealing 24 points of damage and killing the one that caugh Leesea.  Dak's spell goes off, the creatures gets a 24 on its Fort save, and takes 9 (of 18) points of damage.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2004)

Phaern flies up towards the top of the cavern whipping himself clean while looking around at what attacked him.  Seeing the mushroom thing he yells at it "Lets see you try that again."  more out of frustration and shame than really thinking things through.  Seeing Kelthet and Dak come to his rescue, he flits down behind them, being careful to avoid the mushrooms and says, "Thank you both, I didn't relish being lunch yet again."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

*Phaern, the "mushroom cap" that bit you is still alive.  Would you care to retaliate?*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2004)

Recovering from being eaten again, Phaern tries to stun the thing with a _mindstab_.  

[ooc: next time we rest I really need to change his spell choices, ranged attacks are rather lacking]


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 28, 2004)

*Kelthet just shrugs.*  "We all have our purpose.  Ours is to hew life from spirit."  *He focuses his attacks, now that phaern is free, to destroy the creature.*


----------



## manifold (Sep 28, 2004)

*Dak*

*Dak frowns at Kethet's statement, clearly disturbed by it.  Turning his attention to the recently expectorated faen, he asks:

"Do you need mendin', Mr. Spryte?"

[ooc: if yes, he uses Infuse With the Green on Phaern.  If not, he darts over to Leesea and does the same.  heals 2d8+5]


----------



## Ashy (Sep 29, 2004)

Seemingly dazed by the sudden attack, Darthallys spins into action, drawing Athame while moving to protect Atlas' exposed flank.  The sibeccai's face contorts into a furious sneer, spitting words through bared teeth.  "Putrid, rotting mongrels!  You'll feast on only the flesh and offal of your own dead should you try that trick with me..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2004)

"I think I'm okay Dak. Thanks for the offer though."  Phaern replies. 

[ooc: atleast I dont think I took any damage there, just the grapple.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 29, 2004)

*Atlas*

*Atlas is almost stunned at the suggestion it is his job to take life.*


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 29, 2004)

Leesea rolls free and dives behind Atlas on the off chance that he hadn't finished off the vile creature.

"Thanks Atlas," she says with heartfelt sincerity.  

She carefully looks around at the other mushrooms, trying to discern if any more of the creatures are in their midst.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 29, 2004)

*Assuming they've both stopped moving, Kelthet does the same, using both his spot and the Sight (if possible).  He seems completely unaware of the effect his statement may have had on his green-focused colleagues.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

*Phaern easily stabs at the mind of the creature as Kelthet stabs at its body.  Both striking easily, and cut deeply.  The creature looks very badly hurt.  Seeming to use its last strength, it heaves itself up, and pukes out what appears to be a steaming pile of... entrails, right into Kelthet's face.  The startled iron witch jumps back at the last second, so they land at his feet rather than on them, as the creature scuttles away.*

[OOC - Phaern hits a touch attack of 20 for 9 points of subdual, and Kelthet hits a 19 for 16 points of damage.]


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 30, 2004)

"Don't let it escape!"  *So saying, Kelthet reaches into his witchbag again, and pulls out a tiny crystal dagger, which he stabs in the direction of the creature* (OOC: Casting mindstab)


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

Darthallys glances around to make sure there are no immediate threats to Atlas or himself, and if there are none, he will race over to the creature and attack.

OOC: Double move (if necessary) and full attack (+9) with Athame.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2004)

Phaern follows through with another mindstab as the creature tries to retreat, heeding his friends call.


----------



## manifold (Oct 2, 2004)

*Dak*

*Dak moves to Leesea's side.*

"Ms. Leesea, are you all right?  Did that critter hurt you?" he asks, scanning  her for injury.*


----------



## manifold (Oct 11, 2004)

*what's going on?*

[ooc: are we dead in the water, here?]


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 11, 2004)

manifold said:
			
		

> *Dak moves to Leesea's side.*
> 
> "Ms. Leesea, are you all right?  Did that critter hurt you?" he asks, scanning  her for injury.*





Leesea looks up at Dak.  "Oh, dear, yes," she says.  "I think I'm okay.  Still in a little bit of shock, I guess, but nothing that should last.  Everyone else okay?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 11, 2004)

OOC - (Monty Python voice)  I'm not quite dead!  Seriously, work and an internet outage have crimped my style.  I hope to return soon.  Sorry for the delays.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 11, 2004)

NP - I'm currently slammed as well with a con, and some publishing stuff, so I haven't been checking in nearly as regular as I should anyway.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

*With Kelthet lashing out with his mind and Darthallys slicing the thing to ribbons, the muderous mushroom cap has been slain.  No one seems too much worse for the wear, though the steaming entrails are still leaping and skipping about...*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

*Atlas*

*Seeing noone the worse for the encounter, Atlas relaxes somewhat.*  "Anyone still interested in the water, or do we move on?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

*Shall you investigate the magical items?  Press on?  Go looking for more trouble?  Cavort about the mushroom trees?*


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 14, 2004)

*Kelthet grins.*  "Let's try this again, eh?"  *Before anyone can stop him, he picks up a largish rock, and throws it in to the water.*


----------



## Ashy (Oct 14, 2004)

Darthallys stands over the remains of the decimated mushroom creatre, cleaning his blade with a scowl on his face.  "Do we have no one among us who has the wherewithall to commad?"  The sibeccai spits.  "Bah!  Pitiful!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

*The rock lands in the water with a thick _squish_, rather than a splash, and sinks as though through honey to the bottom of the pool.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 14, 2004)

*Atlas*

"Are you Voluntering Dar?  I thought not, for the burden of command, it not something you wish.  I prefer to lead after considering all options."  *Turning to Kelthet,* "I was asking for opinion, not action.  However, in this case it confirmed our suspicions.  Now unless we have more powers to use on the ooze, I suggest we leave it alone.  Lest our items, join those already there." * Looking to see if the spell wielders can help, if not he makes his way for the far exit.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2004)

"I might be able to help."  Pops in Phaern.  "I once heard a tale of a magister who was able to fend off such a mindless creature by summoning water elementals to combat the ooze, while the magister remained a safe distance away.  I am not prepared to summon any elementals at the moment, but I believe that I could be ready within an hour."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Are you Voluntering Dar?  I thought not, for the burden of command, it not something you wish.  I prefer to lead after considering all options."  *Turning to Kelthet,* "I was asking for opinion, not action.  However, in this case it confirmed our suspicions.  Now unless we have more powers to use on the ooze, I suggest we leave it alone.  Lest our items, join those already there." * Looking to see if the spell wielders can help, if not he makes his way for the far exit.*




The sibeccai looks like a chastisized pup for a moment, but the look is gone quicker than it arrived.  "I would prefer to lead in ignorance myself than to flounder in disarray in chaos."  Darthallys does not look at Atlas as he speaks, but rather keeps his eyes downcast at the remains of the creature at his feet.


----------



## manifold (Oct 16, 2004)

*Dak*

Dak frowns.  Things are strange.  The people around him are acting strangely, and he's confused.  He spots something concrete and goes with it.

"I kin call up one of them elementals.  You want me to wait, so you kin give it comp'ny, Mr. Spryte?"


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 19, 2004)

Leesea watches as the spellcasters devise a way to deal with the ooze.  While she's not too keen on dealing with something so potentially dangerous, she can't deny her curiosity at what goodies might lie at the bottom.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 19, 2004)

*Atlas*

Torn between, the creature merely following its nature and the danger it presents to travelers.  He decides  to let the mages do as they will.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2004)

"Right then, give me an hour and I'll prepare the spell we need then both Dak and I can work together on this one." Phaern says.

[ooc: swap _dispel magic, slow_ for _sorcerous blast, summon minor elemental_]


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 19, 2004)

*Kelthet nods*  "I too can summon a small version of such a creature, though my spells are nearly tapped for the day.  But I would prefer to know this beast were no longer here."


----------



## manifold (Oct 19, 2004)

*dak*

Dak blinks.

"All right."

He blinks again, and licks his muzzle.

"All right."

Dak walks around in three tight cirlcles, and plops himself on the floor.  He rocks and chants softly, appreciating the time to meditate.  As he does so, he reaches out with his spirit, bonding with the earth: its network of caverns, still pools, and hidden alcoves, and the creatures that make their homes therein.  He senses great hurt, terrible distress, and tries to determine it's direction and how far he must travel to reach the source of the disturbance.

[Ooc: bonding with the Green, attempting caster power check for additional info (mod for check +4, vs DC 25.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

Dak - _spoiler_


Spoiler



Close by you sense a small immediate threat in the pool, there is a predator, an ooze, in there.  However, there are things farther away that are far more trouble.  In your mind's eye you sense the scales of the terrible Shadow Serpant scraping across the stone floor, close, closer... he's not too far now, not more than a month's travel, so close...  And farther away, beyond his terrible self, lie the cracked and broken pillars, feeling like an ache in your tooth...  

Your future mission aside however, there's an ooze in that "pond."  You know oozes have a distinct dislike for both vinegar and milk.  Splashing it with one or the other will probably get it to go away.


_spoiler_


----------



## manifold (Oct 23, 2004)

*dak*

Dak emerges from his meditation and shares what he's learned with the group.

[ooc: sorry for this weak post.  Please feel free to read the spoiler.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*Knowing what you know now, how will you proceed?*


----------



## manifold (Oct 24, 2004)

*dak*

As Dak tells his friends about the revelations of the Green, He seems very distracted, even agitated.  He keeps glancing around as if he's caught sight of something or someone, loosing his train of thought, stopping in mid-scentence.

Finally, he says:

"I..I'm'on meditate fer a little piece."

He plunks back down onto the floor, and goes back into himself for another hour.

When he comes to again, he still seems distracted, but with a sense of wonder rather than panic.  He chants a spell, invoking spirits of all sorts.  He stretches out his long fingers; a smokey mist seems to emmanate from them.  Slowly the mist coallesces into a simple meal, enough for everyone in the group.  Dak reaches for an earthenware pitcher full of milk, and, shuddering, takes it carefully over to the pool.  He tosses the milk out of the pitcher onto the ooze, and throws the pitcher at it for good measure.  Then, he runs back to the group, and turns around to see what happens.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*The milk splashes on the ooze, which suddenly recoils.  With a retreat reminiscent of a chastisted puppy, the ooze retreats at top speed.  Which means that in about ten minutes it's entirely gone, leaving behind the contents of its pool.  Inside is a helmet, plated with silver, with amethysts studding the rim, a chainmail bag, five crossbow bolts made of metal, and a crystal orb.*


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 24, 2004)

"Milk, huh?" Leesea says, watching in bemused admiration.  "Never read about that method.  Well done, Dak."

She lands near the treasures left behind, admiring but not touching.  The orb, in particular, has her interest piqued.

"Can someone check this stuff for magic?"


(ooc - she will be looking for any specific signs that these items may have magical properties - runes, marks, etc.  Knowledge: magic/runes +11)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2004)

*Atlas*

Pleased the ooze did not have to be killed, Atlas think _ I will have to remember that, oozed do not like milk.  Who would have thought?  But then again I guess they come across much of it down here._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*The orb is smooth and featureless, and bears a faint magical aura of divination.  The helmet contains a faint aura of abjuration, and a stronger aura of evocation, and is engraved with symbols indicating protection of the mind.  The bolts bear a moderate aura of conjuration, while the chainmail bag also bears conjuration magic of a lesser aura.  The bolts are engraved with symbols of many tiny spiders, while the chainmail bag has many weapons worked into it with golden links.*


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

"Milk and vinegar, eh?  'Should have just pissed on the blasted thing!"  Darthallys shakes his head in near disbelief...


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 25, 2004)

*Kelthet is grinning in amusement as well.*  "We should call him Dak the Milk-warrior"

*He shakes his head, elaborately limbering up his .... well, limbs, and stands.*  "Nowhere to go but in, my friends...."  He offers a hand up to anyone that needs it, and begins ambling further along the path.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2004)

"Milk?  Haha now that is a story to add to my journal." Phaern says jovially. "Here we were ready to blast that thing to pieces and a little milk took care of it.  As for the stuff at the bottom, let's see I dont think I could fit under that helmet, and I don't use a crossbow. That bag looks interesting, let's have a look at what is inside."  Phaern picks up the bag (or atleast hovers beside it and opens it) and looks inside.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

*When Phaern opens the bag (about as tall as he is), he sees something shiny, like a blade.  Taking it out, he finds a spryte-sized dagger, sleek and gimmering with crystal inlays.  There are other shiny things in the bag as well.*


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Darthallys edges closer, peering at what is left inside the sack...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas keeps alert, while the rest poor over the items.  "Find anything interesting there guys?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

*Darthallys blinks his eyes, but they do not deceive him.  There's a fine scimitar in that tiny bag!*


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

The sibeccai is nearly drooling as he reaches into the bag and draws forth the scimitar.  He holds it aloft for all (but most importantly, him) to see.  "I should say this is a prize worthy of none other than myself!"


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 28, 2004)

Leesea looks over Phaern's shoulder as the spryte-sized dagger comes out of the bag.

"Oh my," she says with a hint of child-like wonder.  "It's beautiful.  May I have a closer look?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

*The scimitar is quite elegant, made of a metal that gives it a faint purplish hue in the light.  It's hilt seems to be carved of clear crystal, and there is a small, perfectly round mirror mounted in the crossguard.  It's delightfully well-balanced in the sibeccai's hands.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2004)

"Here have a look." Phaern says handing the dagger to Leesea.  "That orb looks very interesting, any idea what it does?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The scimitar is quite elegant, made of a metal that gives it a faint purplish hue in the light.  It's hilt seems to be carved of clear crystal, and there is a small, perfectly round mirror mounted in the crossguard.  It's delightfully well-balanced in the sibeccai's hands.*




Darthallys cuts the air several times with the blade, admiring its workmanship and balance.  He then brings the crossguard up to his face and bears his teeth, admiring himself in the mirror.  "Yes, yes, definitely this is a blade made for *me*..."


----------



## manifold (Oct 28, 2004)

*Dak*

Dak eyes the treasure skeptically.  He looks around at his companions, and finally says:

"Me and Mister Witch both got a crossbow.  Reckon me and him ought to split them little arro's."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 28, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Here have a look." Phaern says handing the dagger to Leesea.  "That orb looks very interesting, any idea what it does?"





"Yeah, I agree that the orb must do something neat as well, but I have no idea what."

She inspects the dagger carefully before handing it back to Phaern.  (ooc - again, looking for anything hinting at a magical nature)

"Part of my akashic training has enabled me to figure out how to trigger the magical abilities of unknown items.  If you want, I could try to see if I can make the orb work...whatever that might be."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Darthallys' eyes dart towards Leesea, "Can you perform this parlour trick of yours on more than one item?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2004)

As Leesea offers the dagger back, Phaern says, "No, please you keep it if you can use it.  I prefer my sword."

Phaern takes a closer look at the orb trying to determine what it might do. "I think I might have to sit down with these items this evening and try to see if I can figure out a few things about them."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 29, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Darthallys' eyes dart towards Leesea, "Can you perform this parlour trick of yours on more than one item?"





"Parlour trick indeed," she says, rolling her eyes.  "It takes a lot of study to be able to do this.  And it's still hit or miss as to whether it'll work.  But yes, I can do it on any number of items."

She takes the dagger back from Phaern.  "Thanks.  I'm not much of a fighter, but I guess it never hurts to be prepared.  Do you think you'll be able to get through this entire pile of stuff tonight?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2004)

"Its a pretty easy spell, I'm sure if all of us who can, work together we should be able to get through them all in one evening." replies Phaern. "It'll take me another hour of study to recall the correct incantations from my journal here."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Parlour trick indeed," she says, rolling her eyes.  "It takes a lot of study to be able to do this.  And it's still hit or miss as to whether it'll work.  But yes, I can do it on any number of items."
> 
> She takes the dagger back from Phaern.  "Thanks.  I'm not much of a fighter, but I guess it never hurts to be prepared.  Do you think you'll be able to get through this entire pile of stuff tonight?"




Darthallys snorts, "Sounds like from the perspective of accuracy, it *is* a palour trick indeed", the sibeccai retorts, using her own words, but placing the emphasis in a much different location.  He stalks over and plants the scimitar point down in the earth before Leesea.  "Make sure this one is done *first*..."  He then turns on a heel and stalks away.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Atlas*

"Oh, so you are voluteering?"  Atlas ask Dar.  "You must be the way you are issuing orders."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 30, 2004)

Leesea looks at the scimitar embedded in the earth before her - the hilt nearly a foot above her head.  She gives Darthallys a weary look as he stalks away.

"Looks like Baursk* has been whispering in someone's ear today..." she mutters under her breath.

_If_ she can get the scimitar out of the ground, she'll drag it away to get a little space, place her hands on the hilt, and relax her mind.  She'll mentally probe at the item a bit, to see if she's able to activate any obvious powers.  (ooc - Use Magic Device +14)  She will not spend much time trying, however, as she's much more interested in the dagger and the orb.


* - Baursk - faen god of impatient outbursts.


----------



## manifold (Oct 30, 2004)

*d*

Dak yanks the scimitar out of the earth, and hauls it wherever Leesea directs him.  He also asks if she can figure out what the bolts do.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

*As Leesea concentrates on probing the sword's magic mentally, she gets a shock.  The sword flares to life in her hands, glowing with a violet light.  The mirror seems to expand until she can see herself clearly in it.  Or rather, her back.  She can now see her back clearly as her front.*

*Once she's recovered from that shock, she can take a look at the dagger.  It's blade seems unnaturally keen, as if it could wound the wind.  It would be very easy to cause a terrible wound with this blade.*

*The orb, Leesea discovers, can be twisted until it comes apart in two bowl-like halves.  One half is covered inside with silvery dust and the other is covered with glimmering black dust.  The silver dust smells of rain and the black dust smells like earth.  You're not quite sure what it does, you may have to experiment.  The halves look like they could easily hold something...*

*The bolts have an image of a spike on them, and seem tough enough to punch through stone.  You imagine they could pierce the hide of even the toughest creature.  The helmet, if you care to examine it, seems to have something relating to size magic and protection on it.  On instinct you have Dak place it over your head.  Instead of shrinking to fit its wearer, like other items of magic, it actually expands until it fits over you easily.  The amethysts now provide windows for you to look out of, and you can see easily, even though outside the helmet it is dim.  If you try to walk, you find the helmet moves with you.*

*The rest of you just see a helmet moving about of its own accord.  It seems no bigger than before.*


----------



## Ashy (Oct 31, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Oh, so you are voluteering?"  Atlas ask Dar.  "You must be the way you are issuing orders."




Darthallys spins on Atlas with his mouth open, but as soon as he sees the giant's face, he closes it and then stalks away, silently...


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 1, 2004)

Leesea does her best to explain what she's discovered about the items, including trying to describe to Dak about how she was able to activate the scimitar's powers.

"Interesting collection of items," she concludes.  "I still think we'll have to rely on  Phaern's magic to help pin point their uses, however.  My talents lay primarily in figuring out how to trigger magic items...not necessarily in understanding their powers or purpose."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 1, 2004)

*Kelthet is gawking at the tiny rolling helmet, primarily.*  "The items can be divided amongst you lot - I can provide myself armor, and weaponry.  And Phaern, though the spell may be basic, it is not so to the rest of us.  I think that duty will fall to you."  (OOC: Been having trouble w/ENWorld, and Obj. Lore is complex.  )


----------



## Ashy (Nov 2, 2004)

Darthallys, who saw the entire display, stalks up takes the scimitar and returns to his solitary spot, still sulking...


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 2, 2004)

Atlas walks up to Darthallys, away from the group I presume.  "I do not mean to make you feel badly, simply to point out, that others don't like to be ordered about.  Especially, by ones they don't see as thier leader.  You would suprised what can be accomplished with a simple please.   I presume Lessea didn't, but some have been known to give deliberately false information, in such cases.  So if to help noone but your self, it is better to use tact.  Especially, when you wish something from someone.  Now I would like you to please, apologize, to Lessea and forget about it.  But I will not order you to do so.  I will leave you here to think."

He then returns to his guard position.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 8, 2004)

*Kelthet bumps around, digging for interesting bits of clay, stone and the like to add to his witchbag.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ignoring the exchange between Atlas and Darthallys, Phaern listens raptly to Leesea. At Kelthet's statement, he replies, "Oh right, my mistake.  Well just let me recall how to cast the spell and I will get down to it. It'll take longer with just me working on it, but I will go through each item as best I can."  Phaern says, then sits down for the hour to ready object loresight.  As he is most interested in the orb as well he will start there before moving on to Darthallys' sword.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Kelthet can pull a few interesting violet crystals from about the room to place in his witchbag, as well an an odd silvery lump of clay.*

*Continuing traveling, you can _object loresight_ the various items you found and discover the various things about them:

*The Sword of Mirrors*
This elegant scimitar is one hundred and twenty two years old, crafted of silversteel, quicksilver, glass, the eyes of one hundred different creatures, purple diamonds, and the blood of a crested serpant.  It was created by a vallorian by the name of Zaoshaena Cyrthrik, who was also the last person to touch it, as well as its last owner.  She created it in the vallorian city of Dethotik.  It's purpose is to give the wearer eyes in the back of his head.  Specifically it is a +1 sword alloyed with silver, and the weilder cannot be flanked.  Once per day the weilder can cast _invisibility prohibition_ as a 5th level caster.

*Wind's Wounding*
This little dagger is scarcely the side of a human finger, not much more than a knitting needle to most races, but a normal dagger to a spryte.  It's only fourty years old, and constructed of steel, crystal, silver, and ground slaughterfiend teeth.  It was created by a spryte name Jauchi Eagerblade, who created it in the northern Harrowdeep city of Gaitha.  It's last owner was the vallorian Zaoshaena Cyrthrik.  It's purpose is to cut deeply.  Specifically it is a +1 _keen_ spryte dagger.

*The Bag of Boundless Weapons*
This bag is created from steel, gold, the brain of a blade breaker, the skin of a blade troll, and the stomach of the victim of a dread helminth.  It is only three years old, and created by a human by the name of Yerith Namar in the wilds of the northern Elder Mountains.  It was last owned by the vallorian Zaoshaena Cyrthrik.  It's purpose is to contain and produce weapons.  Specifically it is a _bag of holding type I_, with the ability to produce a metal weapon of any type the user is proficient with.  If the user wants to draw a different weapon, he must place the previous weapon inside the bag and draw out a different one.  Because the weapon must be metal, this bag cannot produce bows, crossbows, slings, polearms, or any other weapon that has a significant non-metal part.

*The Orb of Perfect Clarity*
This orb is quite ancient, being five hundred and thirty seven years old.  It is created from crystal, obsidian, silver, tears from three virgin seers, and the breath of a pure spirit.  It was created by a grayfolk called Iskray Ikmok in a city called the Crystal Deep.  It was last owned by the vallorian Zaoshaena Cyrthrik.  It's purpose is to determine the properties of liquids placed within it.  Specifically if an unknown liquid (such as a potion) is poured in equal quantities into its two halves, their surface will show pictures indicating its use.  The liquid then may be poured back into its container and used.

*Bolts of Spider Swarm*
The crossbow bolts are one year old, created from iron, deepsteel, and one thousand crushed spiders.  It was created by a vallorian by the name of Zaoshaena Cyrthrik, who was also the last person to touch it, as well as its last owner.  She created it in the vallorian city of Dethotik.  It's purpose is to call swarms of spiders upon those whom it strikes.  Specifically are +2 bolts, and those struck by one of these bolts are the target of an instantly-summoned spider swarm (as per the MM) for three rounds.

*The Armored Helm of Spryte Protection*
This helm is fifty four years old, created of steel, silver, amethysts, platinum, lead, and three grynlok charm sets.  It was created by a spryte name Jauchi Eagerblade, who created it in the northern Harrowdeep city of Gaitha.  It's last owner was the vallorian Zaoshaena Cyrthrik.  Its purpose is to protect a "wearer" from physical and mental harm.  Specifically a person in this helmet cannot fly (and thus must walk, the helmet moves with the wearer), but has full concealment.  The AC of the helmet is 16, plus any Dex or deflection bonuses of the wearer.  The wearer can see outside the helmet without restriction.  By opening up one of the amethyst "portals", the cover is reduced to 9/10ths, but the wearer can target others with spells or ranged weapons (if the ranged weapon are of a Small or Tiny size).  Anyone putting on the helmet fit entirely inside it, even though the helmet remains the same size (a giant could essentially shrink down to fit inside the helmet).  Despite its name, this helmet is capable of protecting anywearer of Huge size or smaller.  Furthermore, anyone wearing the helmet has a +4 bonus to saving throws versus mind-affecting effects.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 9, 2004)

(That helm is just amazingly amusing, but amazingly handy.  Awesome item descs, by the way.)

*Kelthet considers the items.*  "There is little here I need, though the Orb may prove useful.  I have all that I need within me."  *So saying, he peers around getting his bearings on the color path, and seeking eyes from the darkness.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*In your days of traveling, you finds yourself past the yellow rock veins and into the green ones.  However, you've also had the feeling like you're being watched, and it has kept up for days.  The caverns have been getting moister, and you have seen a great deal of various mosses and slimes.  More than once you've used the milk trick to get oozes out of your path, but today you're faced with something much worse.*

*Ahead of you the cavern is blocked by what seems to be a wall of lumniscent green slime, writhing and squirming, making awful, wet noises as it moves.  Kelthet also thinks he hears something beyond it... and _dark wish_ is vibrating at his side...*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2004)

"Fascinating, truely fascinating." Phaern says as he copies down his notes on the items. "That bag and the orb certainly will be useful.  Please, Leesea I think you would be better at using this dagger. Anyone want to try on the helm?  I personally wouldn't want to give up flying for the world."

As the round the corner to the wall of nasty slime, Phaern looks at it awestruck and says something along the lines of, "That's disgusting."


----------



## manifold (Nov 10, 2004)

*dak*

"Rune_spit_ !  I _knew_ I was gonna get et up by a ooze!"

Dak turns to Leesea

"Miz Leesea, what do you reckon will kill that critter?  Lemonade, mebbe?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Atlas walks up to Darthallys, away from the group I presume.  "I do not mean to make you feel badly, simply to point out, that others don't like to be ordered about.  Especially, by ones they don't see as thier leader.  You would suprised what can be accomplished with a simple please.   I presume Lessea didn't, but some have been known to give deliberately false information, in such cases.  So if to help noone but your self, it is better to use tact.  Especially, when you wish something from someone.  Now I would like you to please, apologize, to Lessea and forget about it.  But I will not order you to do so.  I will leave you here to think."
> 
> He then returns to his guard position.




Darthallys remains silent (through clenched teeth) for the entire time Atlas berates him.  Once the giant is finished, he stalks away, like a child and apologizes to Leesea.

"I'm sorry and if you want to know what about - ask Atlas."

The sibeccai stalks away, fuming, keeps the blade and follows the group in silence until they meet the green wall.  He snorts in frustration, but otherwise says nothing...


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 10, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs.*  "Throw Dar at it?  Piss and vinegar, after all...."

*As Dark Wish begins to vibrate, Kelthet looks down in concern, having almost forgotten about the dagger (it's not a sword, after all...).  He reaches down, and pulls it from the makeshift sheath he's been keeping it in, and peers at it, trying to figure out what the movement means.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

*The dagger trembles, and seems to tremble more toward the right side of the cavern.  If Kelthet follows the trembling, he finds himself facing what seems to be the cave wall.  Which then blinks.*


----------



## manifold (Nov 10, 2004)

*dak*

Dak tries to think if  he's heard anything about green slimey oozes in the past.  He calls to Phaern:

"Mr. Spryte, you reckon we ought to call up a mess of them elementals?  I'druther them tangle wtih that ol' ooze than you an' me...don't get too close now, y'hear?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The dagger trembles, and seems to tremble more toward the right side of the cavern.  If Kelthet follows the trembling, he finds himself facing what seems to be the cave wall.  Which then blinks.*




OOC: Do we all see this??


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2004)

"Sounds like a good plan to me Dak.  I dont want to get any closer either." replies Phaern.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

OOC - Yes, everyone sees the blinking wall.  There appear to be a set of large gray eyes, rather like those of a big owl, set into the cave wall.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 11, 2004)

"What in the name of all that is damned was that!?!?!?", Darthallys yips.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 11, 2004)

*Kelthet looks into the eyes, seeking intelligence.  Remembering what the old Mojh told him about Dark Wish, he holds it before him (non-threateningly) and speaks to the wall.*  "Can you hear me, creature?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

"_I HEAR, BEARER_" a voice says in a voice like an avalanche and thunder, echoing far and wide through the corridors.  It seems to be coming from the wall, though from no visible mouth.  There is some scrabbling and other soft noises from the other side of the green slime.


----------



## manifold (Nov 11, 2004)

*dak*

Dak almost forgets his preoccupation with oozy death at the sound of the booming voice.  He looks around wretchedly, trying to catch a glimpse or a clue to tell him what they might be facing.

[ooc: using precipience, looking for spirits to inidcate what manner of creature ol' wall-eyes is, and in what general state the cavern's spirits seem to be.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

Dak:  _spoiler_


Spoiler



Wall of eyes seems to be some kind of earth spirit.  The state of the spirits about here is somewhat disturbed.  There is a warping of nature at work nearby and the spirits don't like it one tiny bit.


_spoiler_


----------



## Ashy (Nov 12, 2004)

Darthallys draws his new blade, ready to attack the strange creature with no mouth but a booming voice.  He grows low and in his chest....


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 12, 2004)

*Kelthet looks to be entirely out of his depth, suddenly being the party spokesman.  His hands are unconciously beginning to outline his greatsword to summon it, then stopping, then starting again.*

*He clears his throat, and speaks with his eyes downcast.*  "We seek only to pass beyond, to continue our journey to heal."  *He casts a quick glance back at Lessa and Phaern, imploring them to come to his aid.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 12, 2004)

Phaern flits up to his friend, who is obviously out of his element speaking to the wall of slime. He pats him on the shoulder before landing there.  "Its a good start, Kelthet.  Let's find out if we can talk our way past this one." he says, offering to help in the negotiations following the creature's answer to Kelthet's statement.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

*The wall of slime isn't speaking, the stone wall next to it is.  And it has eyes.*


----------



## manifold (Nov 12, 2004)

*dak*

*Trying desperately to keep everyone in sight and remember what he was doing, Dak whirls on Daralthys.*

"P'int that pig-sticker some-where else, you damed fool!" he barks angrily.  "P'int it at the ooze!"

Turning his attention to Kelthet and Phaern, he cries out "That critter is some kind of rock spir't! He don't mean us no harm-jess leave him be!  No, no...tell him we aim to kill that oozy thang!  Do it Now!"

Spinning back to face the oozey green wall of slime, Dak closes his eyes tight and begins to rub his shaggy forearm with his palm.  He rocks gently, rubbing and chanting.  As he rubs down his arm to his opposing palm, his hands begin to glow slightly, not with the verdant emerald of Green but with raw heat, as if his hands have been dipped in magma.  He spreads his palms, placing them roughly chest high, cupping them as if giving a blessing or benediction.  Suddenly, the air beneath his hands flares as if a giant tindertwig had been inginted in that spot.  Flickering directly under Dak's bony fingers is a small fire elemental, which the sibbecai blows on gently to send in the direction of the wall of slime.

[ooc: Cast _Lesser Summon Minor Elemental_.  I read the spell discription after I put this down; can we put this all down to flavor and play on as if the elemental was summoned next to the ooze?  The elemental will stay for 6 rounds.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 12, 2004)

*Atlas*

*Atlas lays a restraining hand on Dar's shoulder, and says "Have paitence my friend.  Let us communicate and learn before we act."  Turining to sprite, "please continue."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 13, 2004)

(ooc - apologies for not posting recently...been very busy and will be going out of state early tomorrow morning for a few days.)

Leesea will happily take custody of the magical spryte-sized dagger.

As for the earth spirit, she will assume a non-aggressive stance.  She'll let Dak take the lead on speaking with it, given his connection to the spirit world.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

Darthallys lowers the point of his blade, but keeps a wary eye on the eyed wall and the wall of ooze...


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 15, 2004)

*Kelthet is clearly startled by Dak's actions, but simply considers for a second, then watches the elemental.*  "Spirit, this slime troubles you?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2004)

Following Dak's lead, Phaern will summon a minor elemental as well.  He chooses one more appropriate to his nature, an Air Elemental and sends it to attack the ooze. "Hopefully these little guys will be able to get in there. I dont want to be grabbed by anything else today, thank you very much.  I dont think that being stuck to that big slime wall like a fly in a spiders web would be very fun now would it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Kelthet is clearly startled by Dak's actions, but simply considers for a second, then watches the elemental.*  "Spirit, this slime troubles you?"



  *As Kelthet watches, the various elemental attack the wall with fury, burning and blowing holes through it.  The ooze drops down upon them, but seems to have no effect upon them.  The whispering on the other side of the ooze intensifies, though somewhat muffled, Will, Darthallys, Leesea, and Atlas recognize the harsh strains of Undercommon.*

*Phaerns hears the whispering in ear from _Tonguesinger_, the whispering from the other side of the ooze-wall suddenly coming into the fore of the things he hears.  It becomes as clear to him as the Faen tongue.*

All those who understand Undercommon hear the following:

_spoiler_


Spoiler



"Be ready, they'll break through soon."  "Careful, they've awakened something..."  "We will easily be able to speak to them, they will not know us..."


_spoiler_

*Kelthet, the spirit's eyes lock onto yours as it responds.*

"FEAR NOT THE THINGS OF THE NATURAL WORLD.  FEAR THOSE THINGS THAT ARE UNNATURAL.  BEWARE, THEY COME, AND TIME FLIES.  THE BONES ARE BREAKING," the spirit thunders.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Darthallys, hearing the voices from beyond the wall, accompanied with the words of the eye-wall, raises his blade again.  He looks to Atlas with a questioning look, "Now should I prepare for battle?" he quips, his sarcastic tone dripping with acid...


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 18, 2004)

*Once again, Kelthet turns to Dak and Leesa*  "This is, I think, out of my balliwick."  *He gestures in the direction of the slimewall with his greatsword, which seems to have sprung fully formed in to his hands.*  "That's my balliwick.  Come on, Dar.  There's stuff to do."

*As he does so, he pulls from his witchbag a small strip of tanned leather, which he swallows quickly with a grimace, and then a small charcoal stick, which he uses to quickly and ritually paint his face* (OOC: Lesser Beastskin and Cloak of Darkness)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

"Excellent..." Darthallys growls, drawing Athame and slipping the mirrored scimitar into his belt.  He, too, swallows a small witchbag and then prepares himself for battle...

OOC: Lesser Beastskin


----------



## manifold (Nov 18, 2004)

[ooc: does Dak know what the green slime is?  Is it Green Slime?  Is it natural--how does it come up on the Nature Sense radar?]

As Kelthet blows past, Dak tries to catch his eye and makes a grab for his knife.

Turning back to the huge eyes, he says "Um...uhm...beggin' your pardon, Mister Spir't, but, ah, could you jess tell me wot you wont us to do right here and now?  Izzat slime botherin' you?  Cause, ah, we gone kill it."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 18, 2004)

*Kelthet's clever enough that he'll catch Dak's desire, and will allow him the use of the dagger as he goes to confront the slime.  He won't attack yet, though, allowing the elementals to do their duty.  Assuming he has time, he will take a small tindertwig from his witchbag, pluck a hair, and light the hair, summoning a minor fire elemental to join the fight.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hearing the voices beyond and the advice of the earth spirit, Phaern readies himself for more hand-to-hand combat.  He begins by casting _lesser beastskin, eldritch armor, and mark of air_ on himself, to start with atleast.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

"CHILDREN OF FLESH DARE NOT TOUCH THE CHILDREN OF OOZE" the spirit booms.  "BUT FLESH BETRAYED WILL SOON BREAK THE BONES."

*Dak knows the green slime is natural, but deadly to living things.  Best let the elementals at it.*

*The elementals take several more moments to shread a clear path through the ooze (about 5 rounds worth of time).  Standing on the other side, barely visible in the light from your glowglobes are five figures.  They're human-like in stature, with pale skin, black eyes, and slight frames.  Four of them, three males and a female, all have their heads shaved, while the fifth, a female, has her snow-white hair in sharp spikes.  They all wear strange armor made of many small plates.  They seem to have a rather fluid and organic look to them.  They have many weapons in their hands, from swords seemingly carved of bone, to black daggers the drip a viscous green fluid, to rock-like throwing wedges.  They make no move to attack, but neither to they let their weapons drop.*


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 19, 2004)

"Uh, hello there," Leesea says in undercommon.  She flits up into the air above her companions, trying to appear non-threatening.  "Are you from around here?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Darthallys growls low in his chest, but otherwise makes no move or sound.  He keeps his eyes riveted on these strange ones before him, trying to discern their motives...


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 19, 2004)

OOC: Anyone else wishing they'd picked Undercommon?

*Kelthet peers curiously at the party.  Assuming they make no threatening moves, he is not entirely concerned (After all, we stand before them with arms bared), but is ready to act if need be.  He is a bit intrigued by the look of the group*

OOC: In case you've forgotten, Kelthet is an albino.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Darthallys, realizing that some of the group are not privy to the grunted and grumbled words that are flying back and forth, quickly translates into Common.  Still, he keeps his eyes locked on the group beyond the slime wall...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

"Of course we are.  Where else would we be from?" the woman grates out.  Her eyes lock on Kelthet, and she makes an odd salute, like kissing the blade of her dagger sideways.


----------



## manifold (Nov 19, 2004)

*Dak*

An involuntary whine escapes from Dak's throat.  He whispers plaintively to the spirits of green things burried deep in beneath the earth, coaxing them to protect him with thier fibrous strength.  From the cave floor beneath him, tiny fissures make way for sinuous, leafy tendrils which wrap Dak from nose to toes in a rugose arboreal panoply.

[ooc:casts plant armor enhanced with the Cyclopean Verbage template...]

Turning to the Giant Eyes In The Wall Elemental Cave Spirit, he whispers, 
 "Betrayers of Flesh...izzat them yonder?"


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 19, 2004)

*Kelthet blinks at the woman, surprised by her strange response.  His friends likely wish he had the guile to explore the gesture, but he's a simple man.  He just shrugs apologetically, and studies their armaments with a practiced eye.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Given 2 more chances (rounds) before the wall has been breached Phaern readies himself with a _cloak of darkness_ before summoning his _sonic energy blade_.*

*As the five creatures appear on the other side of the wall, the warning from the stone spirit reverberates through Phaern's mind.  _Aye these look like betrayers._ he thinks to himself as he sees the creepy weapons and armor as well as the manners that they display.  Edging to get in and bust some heads, he waits impatiently for someone else to make the first move.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

"Curious..." the woman says idly, watching Kelthet's reaction.  "What are you daywalkers doing down here?  Only something important drives those like you into the Darkworld."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 20, 2004)

Leesea is studying the woman's body language intently.  She has no interest in fighting these strangers if it can possibly be avoided - there are already enough non-sentient things down here that want to make lunch of the group as it is.

"We're tourists, more or less," she says politely.  "Looking to find parts of the world previously unknown to ourselves.  I am a student and a scholar, and I find this underworld a source of endless fascination.

"We're certainly not here to rape, pillage, burn, or eat babies.  We don't mean to intrude on anyone's territory, though due to the tight nature of the terrain down here it's often difficult to avoid doing so.  Our motives are at worst inquisitive and quite possible benevolent."

Leesea will draw upon the echoes of the Akashic memory to help enhance her efforts at diplomacy.  (Diplomacy +12 with Skill Memory)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2004)

In common, Phaern states, "The earth spirit does not seem to like these creatures." The tension Phaern is feeling continues to grow as his muscles ready themselves for the approaching battle.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

"Great", Darthallys spits a reply in common.  "Now we're taking orders from a rock with eyes..."  The sarcasm drips from his voice like honey.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 23, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs*  

"We got here following a dream.  Besides, would you rather we followed a ball of anger with eyes?"  *He grins at Dar, trying to take any sting from his words.*

*Kelthet continues to watch the newcomers closely, first keeping an eye on their disturbing weapons, and then on the people themselves.  He is strongly curious about them, but is a warrior first.*


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Darthallys snorts, his eyes still locked on the newcomers.  "We'd likely get more done...", he replies out of the side of his mouth...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Leesea is studying the woman's body language intently.  She has no interest in fighting these strangers if it can possibly be avoided - there are already enough non-sentient things down here that want to make lunch of the group as it is.
> 
> "We're tourists, more or less," she says politely.  "Looking to find parts of the world previously unknown to ourselves.  I am a student and a scholar, and I find this underworld a source of endless fascination.
> 
> "We're certainly not here to rape, pillage, burn, or eat babies.  We don't mean to intrude on anyone's territory, though due to the tight nature of the terrain down here it's often difficult to avoid doing so.  Our motives are at worst inquisitive and quite possible benevolent."



  "Nothing wrong with that.  Though babies are better eaten raw than burned," the woman says with a snicker.  The (presumably) horrified look on the group's face only increases their hyena-like laughter, and the woman shakes her head.  "A jest only.  So... following dreams are you?  Explorers and tourists in the Darkworld, how strange.  Most people come down here for wealth or glory, and mostly find death and slavery.  You've come far... and well provisioned as well.  Not too many missteps...  So what map are you following?  And how did you find it?" the woman demands.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 23, 2004)

*Kelthet steps closer to Dar, and pitches his voice as low as he can, and further speaking in Sibeccai.*  "Your thoughts?  I distrust these people, and the spirit seem not to trust them.  Didn't they Greyfolk mention them too, as not to be trusted?  Do we wish a pre-emptive strike?"  *All humor is gone from his voice, but he is very calm - he knows that Dar is a warrior at heart, as is he.  They will do what needs to be done.*


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Darthallys replies in the same manner.  Sibeccai*



Spoiler



"Were I the leader of this ragged little band, these fools would have been dead already."  His eyes, of their own accord, slip over to Atlas and then return quickly to their original post.  "But I am not.  For now, my brother, hold your blade, but know that when we strike -and it will be soon- we will bear no quarter."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 24, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "So what map are you following?  And how did you find it?" the woman demands.





Leesea maintains a casual demeanor throughout.

"We follow no map," she says.  "Like I already told you, we're tourists exploring that which our people have not seen before.  Had others come before us, and returned with a map to follow, our little adventure would be pointless.  Explorers crave that which is unmapped and unknown."


----------



## manifold (Nov 24, 2004)

*Dak*

Dak hisses in Sibbecai, ""Just y'all two bloody pups behave.  Killin' fer its own sake won't he'p us a'tall." " 

He says to the spirit in the wall, "Who is betrayin' flesh, Mister Spir't?  Wot is it wot's breakin' them old bones?  Is it critters like them yonder, or...tell us how to he'p you!  Is it you sendin' them dreams?  Were are them bones at?"

He takes a breath, and exhales in an beseeching request for the spirits of the place to lend him thier wisdom, asking them to expand the reach of his senses and the resolve of his heart.

[ooc: casts heightened _Lesser Ability Boost_ on himself, Wis becomes 22, mod +6]

Dak then turns his attention to the grotesque gaggle of subterranian creatures, and tries to discern thier motives.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 26, 2004)

*Kelthet shrugs at Dak's words.*  "Seems clear enough to me...."  *He then turns his attention to the GGOSC as well, and slips into the conversational mode he knows best - watching quietly without speaking, trying to understand what passes....*


----------



## manifold (Nov 27, 2004)

*dak*

[ooc: Dead Raddish, did you see the spoiler text?  i forgot to put it in quotes so it just looks like a big, black space and like Dak is talking to the wall spirit in Sibeccai, which he isn't.  Sorry!

Isida: Dak had asked the wall earlier if the GGoSC were the betrayers of flesh. Was the spirit ignoring him, or didja miss that?]


----------



## Ashy (Nov 29, 2004)

Darthallys sneers, but does not reply....


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 1, 2004)

*Kelthet keeps his blade lowered, but doesn't dismiss it.  He seems to share Dar's opinion of Dak's words, but is willing to let the others try their negotiations before the newcomers attack.  He steps closer to Dar, standing side-to-side, and peers at the group, prepared to BUMP his arm if anything should occur.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 1, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Leesea maintains a casual demeanor throughout.
> 
> "We follow no map," she says. "Like I already told you, we're tourists exploring that which our people have not seen before. Had others come before us, and returned with a map to follow, our little adventure would be pointless. Explorers crave that which is unmapped and unknown."



  "Yeah, and my mother was a qualleg.  You're not hurt, you still have your supplies, and you don't look lost, so you're following something.  You might not have been here before, but you have help all the same, little fly.  Try again, and make sure the answer rings true this time," the woman says belligerantly, her grip tightening on her sword.  



			
				Indacalis said:
			
		

> He says to the spirit in the wall, "Who is betrayin' flesh, Mister Spir't? Wot is it wot's breakin' them old bones? Is it critters like them yonder, or...tell us how to he'p you! Is it you sendin' them dreams? Were are them bones at?"



  *There is a great soft roar, and suddenly the voice rings in the heads of the Company of the Stones.*

_BETRAYERS OF FLESH STAND BEFORE YOU, THEIR PERVERSITY MEANS TO BREAK THE BONES.  THE EARTH SENT YOU THE VISION, SO THAT YOU MAY RIGHT THE BONES, AND BRING AN END TO THEIR UNNATURAL WAYS.  THE BONES LIE BEFORE YOU, GUARDED BY THE SHADOW SERPANT, AND THE CRUELTY OF THE BETRAYERS_


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 1, 2004)

*Kelthet is not a patient man.  He has seen this attitude before.  At the least, the Betrayers will try to rob them.  At worst, they'll slice them up for gruel.  His job, to his eyes, is clear.  He nudges Darthallys, and whispers 3 words in Sibeccai.*  On my mark.

He then concentrates for a score of seconds, his eyes fixed on the woman.  Assuming nothing untoward happens, a ball of mud suddenly forms along his gaze, hurtling at the woman.*

OOC: Using witch casting to cast Heightened mudball with no material or somatic components, 2 round casting time.  Then he charges.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 2, 2004)

*Atlas*

OOC: Sibbecai speak giant according to Isidia.  

"Well that decides that," Atlas says drawing his sword.  "Why do you disturb the Bones of the Earth?"  He says menacingly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 2, 2004)

At the Kelthet's signal to attack Phaern quickly casts a _earthy sorcerous blast_ at the woman and her allies, before moving to a high position where he might charge from at the next opportunity. 

[ooc: 6d6 earth dmg, reflex save DC 16 for half, 20' radius]


----------



## manifold (Dec 2, 2004)

*Dak*

Dak takes in all the wall has said.  He takes a deep breath.

"Well, then I reckon we gone have to kill 'em.  Spir'ts of arth!  Rip these betrayers from the inside out!"

[ooc: casts Earth attack from within on one of the male uglies, DC 19, 6d6, Fort saves for half.]


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

Darthallys holds until the spellcasters are done and then wades into combat, Athame singing a song of whirling, flashing death.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 3, 2004)

Leesea sighs at the woman's belligerent reply.  _I've seen this type too many times._

When the roaring voice penetrates her mind, and she sees her companions move to act, she resigns herself to a fight.  She secures her shield on her arm while taking to the air.  She will then withdraw her Unerring Stone and aim for the annoying woman.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

"Bones of the earth?  Don't know what you're talking about," the woman says with a dismissive wave of her hand.  That wave also causes the men to hold their swords at a more threatening angle.  One of them points his sheild at the group, and with a disgusting burping sound, the shield disgorges some foul-smelling acid onto Atlas and Darthallys, searing their skin.

*The Company of the Stones reacts swiftly, not taken off guard by the Betrayers' attack.  Atlas steps forward, and swings at the treacherous man who used his shield against them, dealing him a terrible blow across the chest, ripping through his strange armor.*

*Indacallis calls upon the power of the earth around them to rip apart one of the other men.  Must and dust boils out of his mouth and ears as the man makes a terrible cry, and wretches up a small mound of mud mixed with blood.  Leesea clutches her blue stone, and a chunk of rock rips itself up from the floor and hurls just past the speaker's head.  She ducks at looks at Leesea with new respect.*

*The Betrayers' hands drop to their belts and come out with long, thin daggers dripping a poisonous green.  They throw them into the Company of the Stones with cruel grins on their faces.  The daggers strike home in Kelthet and Leesea, while bouncing off of Altas' and Darthallys' armor, and completely missing Phaern.  The daggers themselves give only slight wounds, but both that were hit can feel their strength drain away from them.*

*Phaern takes advantage of their unwillingness to enter close combat, and the earth explodes in their midst, just missing Atlas' nose by a mere inch.  The speaker manages to throw herself back, partially out of the way, but the others take the full brunt of the blast.  The two that have already been hurt fall at this assault, and the two that weren't able to dodge look badly hurt.*

*Wil begins to inscribe a rune of calling, summoning forth an ally to do battle with his enemies.  Spellcasters done, Darthallys wades into the remaining three Betrayers with a will, the shaven-head female being his first victim.  She dodges desperately, as Dar's athame goes right next to her ear.* 

OOC - 
Initiative:
Atlas - 19
Indacallis - 16
Leesea - 13
Betrayers - 6
Phaern - 5
Kelthet - 4
Wil - 2
Darthallys - 15 (but delayed until after spellcasters)

Atlas and Darthallys take 5 points of acid damage.  Atlas hits a 27 and deals 18 points of damage to male #1 (shield guy).  Indacalis does _attack from within (earth)_ on male #2, he fails his Fort save miserably, and takes 19 points of damage.  Leesea misses with a 16.  Leesea is hit with a 23, takes two points of damage, and 3 points of Strength damage.  Kelthet takes 4 points of damage and 2 points of Strength damage.  Darthallys and Atlas are missed.  Phaern's _earthy sorcerous blast_ goes off with extreme prejudice, with everyone failing their Ref saves except for one, and taking _27_ points of damage.  Kelthet misses the speaker with an 8.  Wil activates a rune of conjuring, bringing forth... something.  I'll figure that out later.  Darthallys attacks, but misses with an 18.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Darthallys spits a curse in giant as the burning acid on his arm causes him to wince when he should have twisted, narrowly missing the female with the scraped head.  The sibbecai steels himself, gritting his teeth and uses the pain as a focus instead of a detractor.

_'She did this to you'_, he thinks to himself, _'*now punish her!*'_

He spins the blade over his hand and the jerks it hard horizontally, aiming for something soft and vital...

OOC: Full attack


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 7, 2004)

*Despite the poison, and the missed attack, Kelthet is grinning widely as he attempts to circle behind the female and flank her, then attacks*

(If flanking provokes AoOs, then just 5' step).


----------



## manifold (Dec 7, 2004)

*Dak*

*Dak calls forth the earth's fury again, directing it at one of the betrayers who seems uninjured.*

[Attack from within, DC 19, 6d6 damage, half if makes a Fort save.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 8, 2004)

Phaern swoops in to attack one of the others with his energy blade, aiming his attack at the male's head.

_[ooc: Wow I got hit even with a 29AC and a 20% miss chance.  Trying not to be a pain but with a 2 Str remaining...]_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2004)

OOC - 29 AC and the miss chance?  My bad, totally missed that, you were not hit.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 9, 2004)

*Atlas*

OOC:  Sorry for the delay.  RL conspiring, first the weekend, then sick, the I couldn't access the site long enough to catch up, yesterday.


IC: *Wincing in agreement with Dar, Atlas presses the attack.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 9, 2004)

_[occ: yup with time to buff, Phaern can get really sick armor class. how else could a tiny little spryte magister afford to jump into the thick of combat on every occasion.]_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

OOC - What is Leesea doing?


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 11, 2004)

With the poison nearly sapping all her strength, Leesea seeks to land somewhere safely behind her companions.  She will again lash out at the woman, this time with her Headband of Piercing Thoughts.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

*Atlas steps forward and his sword swings in a murderous arc, slicing the last man in twain widthwise.  Dak chooses to repeat his call to the earth, targeting the woman with the shaved head.  Earth oozes from her mouth and ears, but she wretches and still remains standing.*

*Leesea thrusts her mind into the speaker's, but it seems to glance off her hard and uncompromising thoughts, only harming her a bit.  Both woman look at their dead companions, and take off at a dead run down the corridor.  However, in the uneven tunnels, they cannot go as fast as they probably would have hoped.  Phaern dashes after them, wings beating furiously, his (electrial) blade striking the bald woman's back, dealing a smoking wound.  She stumbles, but does not fall yet...*

*The women can no longer be flanked, but they can be struck, and Kelthet runs after them.  His witchblade thrusts clean through the wounded woman's chest, and she falls with a strangled scream.  The other woman keeps running, all to aware of her companion's fate.  Wil's electric crocodile pops into existance where the women once stood, and begins to charge down the corridor.  However, it's teeth miss the ankle of the last woman by several feet.  Wil himself turns to help Leesea up, on guard for more treachery.*

*Darthallys charges down the corridor, blood in his mind and fury in his heart.  He slams past Kelthet and jumps over the crocodile, delivering a satifying slice to the woman's leg, dark blood spattering the walls of the cave.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
Atlas - 19
Indacallis - 16
Leesea - 13
Betrayers - 6
Phaern - 5
Kelthet - 4
Wil - 2
Darthallys - 15 (but delayed until after spellcasters)

Atlas swings and crits with a 22 on male #3, dealing 33 points of damage.  He is very dead.  Dar's target fails her Fort save with a 13, and takes 23 points of damage.  Leesea hits with her touch attack for 2 points of subdual to the speaker.  Betrayers book it.  Phaern charges, hits with a lot, and deals 13 points of (electricity) damage.  I forgot what his blade was this fight.  Kelthet charges, hits 30, and does 14 points of damage, killing the bald woman.  Wil's crocodile charges, but rolls a one.  Wil looks out for more danger.  Darthallys charges, hits a 24, and does 10 points of damage.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 12, 2004)

"Run, wench, run straight to hell and I shall open the door!" Darthallys snarls, a feral grin on his face.  Now that he has tasted blood, there is no way that he will let her go.  He continues to run after her, slicing whenever the opportunity presents itself.

OOC: Rinse and repeat.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 13, 2004)

*Not to be outdone, and trusting his companions can take care of themselves, Kelthet lets out a whoop, and gives chase after Dar and the woman as well.*

(OOC: If I can catch her, strike, if not, MUDBALL!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 13, 2004)

Phaern pauses to see if his friends are capable of catching the woman, if it looks like she is outdistancing them he will cast _flight_ on himself and give chase too.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 15, 2004)

*Atlas*

Atlas, yells to his companions "Capture her, we need information!"  _I hope Dar listens._


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Darthallys hears the giant and tries to incapacitate the woman, not kill her as he would rather...


----------



## manifold (Dec 16, 2004)

*Dak*

For a long moment, Dak watches the persuit.  He shudders.

Looking at the spirits, Dak tries to determine if the combat has affected thier demeanor.  He says to the wall,

"Wot are them betrayers doin' to them bones, spir't?  How you reckon we gone set 'em a'right?  Jess go on killin' and killin' till they's all daid, all the mommas and daddies and little baby tunnel critters?  Or...or mebbe it was jess them five wot was so bad..."

Dak is a little frustrated with the spirit.  He is direct and literal, and is a bit slow when it comes to figurative speech and riddles.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 16, 2004)

Leesea grins when she hears Atlas call for the woman to be taken alive for questioning.  "Bright lad," she mutters.

With the poison coursing through her system, she doesn't feel up to joining the pursuit.  Instead, she'll start rummaging through the deceased's possessions in search of anything interesting or useful.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2004)

*Atlas cries out to Darthallys, hoping the bloodthirsty sibeccai doesn't kill the woman.*



			
				Indacalis said:
			
		

> "Wot are them betrayers doin' to them bones, spir't? How you reckon we gone set 'em a'right? Jess go on killin' and killin' till they's all daid, all the mommas and daddies and little baby tunnel critters? Or...or mebbe it was jess them five wot was so bad..."



  "THE BETRAYERS CORRUPT THE BONES.  PURGE THEIR CORRUPTION, AND SEE TO IT THAT THEY CAN NEVER DO IT AGAIN!" the spirit thunders.

*Leesea starts to rummage through the other four betrayer's possessions.  Their odd armor has seemingly devolved into random metal plates.  It also becomes clear that their shields and weapons are rather... organic.  It seemed they were gaining nourishment from their hosts, as if they were some kind of gigantic parasite.  Bypassing those for the moment, Leesea does find several pouches of rock silvers on each person.  The silvers seem almost alive in their warmth, though they are as hard and sharp as any stone.  Faint glints, like flecks of crystal, are present throughout each shard.*

*At the other end of the hall, the woman continues to run for her life.  Unable to catch up with her, Kelthet forms a mudball and hurls it after her, but is disappointed to see it splatter on the wall.  Phaern sees that it looks like Darthallys and the crocodile have things well in hand, and so lingers.  Wil assists Leesea, while his crocodile snaps at the woman's heels.  Darthallys shifts his sword in his hands to hit the woman with the flat of the blade.  It whistles right by her ear, and the woman gives a gasp of surprise.  She throws herself on her knees and raises her hands above her head.*

"I surrender!" she cries.

OOC - 

Initiative:
Atlas - 19
Indacallis - 16
Leesea - 13
Betrayers - 6
Phaern - 5
Kelthet - 4
Wil - 2
Darthallys - 15 (but delayed until after spellcasters)

Kelthet's mudball misses with a 16.  Crocodile misses with a 12.  Darthallys misses by just a little, and the woman surrenders.


----------



## manifold (Dec 17, 2004)

*dak*

Dak is mad.

"Wot kind of runespit...Jess TELL ME WOT TO DO!  I ain't never SEEN the bones, I don't know how to FIND the bones, I ain't seen a green thang in MUNTS and I HAVE HAD IT!  I'm up to my eyeballs in blood, I ain't seen sunlight in so long I reckon I'll go BLIND next time I do, and YOU WON'T TALK STRAIGHT TO ME!  I'm tryin to HE'P you, you durned wall-eyed riddle-talkin' rock-brained fool!  I KNOW the bones is corrupted!  You been sendin' me them dang dreams for so long I cain't hardly think about nothin' else!  I KNOW we got to stop the betrayers!  Wot d'you 'spect I'm gone do? Send 'em a rune and a potted PLANT?   Throw 'em a gawl-dang BIRTHDAY PARTY?!  DANG IT ALL, YOU TELL ME WHAT IS GOING ON AND HOW TO FIX IT, AND I MEAN GIT _REAL_ SPECIFIC, OR I..AM...GOIN'...HOME!!"

Dak stands panting, his body tight as a spring, radiating fury and frustration.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2004)

*The wall spends the next minute in pure silence, blinking in astonishment.*

"THE BETRAYERS TAKE PIECES OF THE BONES, THE STONE BONES OF THE GREAT CAVERN, AND USE THEM TO FUEL THEIR BLASPHEMOUS FORGERIES, SUCH AS THE WEAPONS THEY USED UPON YOU.  EACH TIME THEY TAKE THE PIECES AND USE THEM, THEY CORRUPT THE LIFE-FORCE OF THE GREEN ITSELF.  THE EARTH CAN HEAL ITSELF, IF THE BETRAYERS ARE STOPPED.  THEY HAVE SUBVERTED THE GUARDIAN, THE SHADOW SERPANT, BY OFFERING HIM TREASURE AND SLAVES.  CONVINCE HIM TO NO LONGER LET THEM PASS, AND THEY WILL BE UNABLE TO CORRUPT THE BONES FURTHER.  THEN YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SET THE GREAT BONES BACK TO RIGHTS, BY YOUR OWN TALENTS AND SKILLS," the wall says carefully.  It's hard to tell with its bone-rumbling tones, but it almost sounds... chagrined.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 18, 2004)

Darthallys snatches up the woman by her hair and lays the edge of his blade against her throat.  "It would make utterly happy to split your throat open wide, wench."  He whispers darkly into her ear, his breath hot on her cheek.  "But right now, the only thing keep me from doing that is the giant you see before you-"  Darthallys forces her head in Atlas' direction.  "So, you'd best do your level best, wench, and make that giant happy; answer all his questions truthfully, or else he'll give you to me."

The sibeccai turns her head to look at his face and he shoots her a malicious and sadistic grin, "_*And YOU really don't want that to happen, wench...*_"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

*The woman looks frightend by what she sees in Dar's eyes, and then shifts her terrified gaze to Atlas and swallows hard.*


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 19, 2004)

*Kelthet stands aside, leaving the assorted details to his companions.  His role is finished.  He does keep a close eye on the questioning, though he focuses on the body language and attitudes, rather than the words themselves.*

(OOC: Sense Motive during the conversation, +10)


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 21, 2004)

Phaern holds off on his spell, seeing the woman surrender.  As they are still aways down the corridor, he turns to his friend Dak as he speaks with the wall.  A small smile creeps onto his face as he watches Dak fluster the earth spirit, causing it to spell out their quest in fine detail.  Sensing a moment to speak he adds, "Thank you earth spirit, we will rid this world of these betrayers. The advice on how to handle the shadow serpent is much appreciated as we were under the impression we would have to face him in combat and none of us relished the thought.  Is there anything that we can do to help him remember his role beyond proving the Betrayers duplicity?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 23, 2004)

*Atlas*

*Atlas approaches the woman thinking _Dar does have his uses._  Now tell me why you are disturbing the bones of the earth?  What do you hope to gain?  Ansewer quick, I might grow impaitent!"


----------



## Ashy (Dec 24, 2004)

At Atlas' words, Darthallys licks his chops and giggles darkly...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 25, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Atlas approaches the woman thinking _Dar does have his uses._  Now tell me why you are disturbing the bones of the earth?  What do you hope to gain?  Ansewer quick, I might grow impaitent!"



  "Power, fool!" she spits, her face a mask of venomous hatred.  "Life begets life, and the life in the bones gives us the most potent materials to work with."


----------



## manifold (Dec 28, 2004)

*dak*

Dak, seeing the cast of the Wall Sprit's eyes, drops his own eyes in shame.

"I'm sich a..."

He licks his muzzle, eyes darting sideways to avoid the great stone visage.  Raising his face, the slight sibbecai sqares his narrow shoulders.

"Mr. Spir't, I am sorry I hollered at you.  I do appreciate the infermation wot you have so graciously told, but I ain't got no right to holler at such a great and fine spir't as yourself.  I place m'sef in your service."

"We gone make this right, sir."

He reaches out tentatively and touches the wall, then presses his whole body against it, whispering some secret to the spirit.

[ooc: He gives the spirit his truename.]


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 28, 2004)

OOC: Do any of our knowledges apply to figuring out what these under-dwellers are?


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2004)

Phaern flits up to Dak, patting him on the back.  "Not to worry Dak, our spirit friend here has given us all the information we need to set things straight.  I am sure he will be even more understanding when we have healed these bones.  Come lets find out where these despoilers lair that we might make things right."


----------



## manifold (Jan 2, 2005)

*dad*

[ooc: Dak has a ring of creature loresight...do unconcious creatures get to make a will save?]

[seriously.]

Dak raises his eyes to his friend, his canine face still resting on the cool stone wall.  He smiles and gives him a good-natured wink.  Licking his muzzle, he says to the wall-spirit,

"You are old and wise, Mister Spir't.  I reckon you know a-lots about things in these caves...a-lots and lots.  I reckon you even know the name of that earth serpent....I reckon if you want him back on your side, you figger that name'd be a great he'p to anybody tryin' to he'p you out.  You reckon you know that ol' serpent's name, Mister Spi'rt?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

*No one has heard of these odd white-skinned underdwellers, but Leesea delves into the great akashic memory to see what she can learn.*

Leesea:  _spoiler_


Spoiler



Of their name, you are not certain, as the memories are hazy, and you seem to be unable to delve very deep.  Perhaps the battle has shaken your concentration.  But what you do see is a small group of humans living in caves, far away from the others.  They hid when the dragons came, hid deep in the earth, deeper than anyone had been before.  They knew nothing of the dramojh, but in the eternal darkness of the earth they began atrocities that have been unmatched by any but them.  That is all you know for now.


_spoiler_

*Dak, the spirit's eyes blink slowly at your whisper, and turn a softer shade of brown.*

Dak:  _spoiler_


Spoiler



*In your mind alone, you hear the spirit's thundering voice.*  _YOU HAVE GIVEN A GIFT OF GREAT MAGNITUDE, AND SUCH GENEROSITY IS NOT EASILY FORGOTTEN.  I DO KNOW THE NAME OF THE SHADOW SERPANT, THE NAME HE CALLS HIMSELF ALONE IN THE DARKNESS.  Shess'kareth._


_spoiler_

*The great eyes of the spirit give one last solemn blink at the group.*

_YOU HAVE YOUR KNOWLEDGE AND WEAPONS NOW.  GO AND DEAL WITH THE BETRAYERS, AND YOU WILL FIND YOURSELF REWARDED BY THE EARTH, AND TROUBLED NO MORE BY DREAMS._

*The woman seems to not hear the voice and struggles slightly in Darthallys' grip.  She really can't break free, but she seems to be doing it mostly out of habit.*

"So, you going to kill me or rape me or feed me to your dogs?" she asks, her voice dripping acidic scorn.  She seems supremely indifferent to her own fate.

OOC - Sure, _creature loresight_ works on unconscious creatures, but if you are trying to find out anything that's a deeply guarded secret, I will give them a Will save.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "So, you going to kill me or rape me or feed me to your dogs?" she asks, her voice dripping acidic scorn.  She seems supremely indifferent to her own fate.




Darthallys snatches her head back by the hair and speaks to her through gritted teeth.  "Those are all wonderful ideas, you simpleton wench, but they are just the beginning of what I'll do to you if you don't please the giant!", he replies icily...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2005)

Phaern is thuroughly impressed with Dak at the moment.  His ability to deal with the earth spirit has suprised the little spryte.  Not only did he make the spirit flustered enough to tell the group explicitly what needed to be done to reset the bones (a rather vague objective till now) but he had also won the spirit's respect for the group. Patting Dak on the back, Phaern heads off to find out how Atlas and Darthallys are doing with the prisoner. Seeing the woman struggle feebly beneath Darthallys' grip, Phaern says to Atlas & Dar, "Get anything from her yet?" in common.

_[ooc: i think rangerjohn may have had to depart enworld. hopefully he will be able to return sometime in the future. ~ see the Absences sticky in Talking the Talk]_


----------



## manifold (Jan 20, 2005)

*Dak*

Dak shuts his eyes, and breaths a deep sigh of relief.  He whispers,

"Mr. Spir't, I thank you from the bottom of my soul.  You cain't know how grateful I am.  Thank you much...we gone set this right.  We gone set them old bones right."

He spends another moment pressed against the cold stone, and then rejoins the group.

With a start, he remebers Lykiss'  amulet.  Smiling, he touches the pendant to tear on his left cheek, and holds it up, turning in place to give the old mojh a panoramic view of this singular place.  Dak is especially careful to dwell on the spirit and the white-skinned captive.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 20, 2005)

*Kelthet simply watches, being far out of his element.  He keeps his eyes carefully peeled for any further visitors, or any tricks from the prisoner.*


----------



## Ashy (Jan 21, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Seeing the woman struggle feebly beneath Darthallys' grip, Phaern says to Atlas & Dar, "Get anything from her yet?" in common.




Darthallys quickly sums up the woman's rants for Phaern.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 25, 2005)

Leesea shakes her head as the visions from the Akashic memory fade.  She might revisit them later when she has more concrete information on their race to study...to focus her delving.

She quietly joins the others participating in the interrogation.  Her ordinarily cheery, grandmotherly demeanor has been replaced by the shockingly cold one she reserves for dealing with the worst parts of her job as a spy.

In common, "Don't hold back in your interrogation.  We'll have to kill her before we move on anyway.  I've seen fleeting images from the Akashic memory about the history of their race, and killing them is the only sensible and perhaps most compassionate way to deal with them."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

Darthallys leers at the white-skinned woman, "Glaaaaddly..." he replies to Leesea, never taking his predatory eyes from his captive.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2005)

"We should probably ask her about where she came from and how many of her kind there are, not that I think she would answer." Phaern says in common, still hoping that they dont understand as Leesea's comments would not really engender cooperation from their captive.


----------



## manifold (Jan 25, 2005)

*Dak*

Dak puts the amulet away.  He looks at the assembeled company and sighs, shakes his head, and joins the group.

"I reckon we better jess go ahead and rub her out.  She seems unnatchul to me...I don't much hold with leaving unnatchul thangs be.  T'ain't good for th' Green."

Dak will turn his attention to the sprytes, offering them the healing mushrooms from his pack.  While he's attending to thier injuries, he shares what the earth spirit said to him.

Spoiler, Leesea and Phaern:

"Here's wot th' spi'rt toll me:  THE NAME OF THE SHADOW SERPANT, THE NAME HE CALLS HIMSELF ALONE IN THE DARKNESS. Shess'kareth.  That might be his truename...an' it might not!"

[ooc: is the spirit still with us?  Do the spirits in this cave have any particular aversion to the captive?]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "We should probably ask her about where she came from and how many of her kind there are, not that I think she would answer." Phaern says in common, still hoping that they dont understand as Leesea's comments would not really engender cooperation from their captive.




Darthallys nods and speaks to the white-skinned woman, acid dripping from his voice.  "From whence came you, wench and were are the other dogs from your litter?  Just how many more pups should we expect to meet down here in the dark?"


----------



## Gideon (Jan 26, 2005)

*Atlas*

"I would recommend they don't eat you.  You're probably moldy."  Atlas states in his slightly slow deep voice coming out of his comtemplation on duty and life.  Shaking his head in a slight, pensive manner "You have little understanding of life.  You pervert it for power.  You have three chances to answer the questions and then I will stay the knife no more.  Where did you come from and what was your party doing here?"

OOC: I apologize for any charachter personality jarring that might occur.  What is the deal with the asterisks?


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 26, 2005)

*Kelthet simply sighs, watching.*  _During battle, it's all so much easier....  We know what we need to do.  Why do we waste time with her?_.  

OOC: Asterisks for actions, quotes for words, italics for thoughts.  That's what we started with, at least.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

*The woman looks at Darthallys and gives a terrible smile back.  It's one that Darthallys recognizes, it is one that often graces his own face, a smile that doesn't care what the world thinks.*

"How many of us are there?  As many as your dogs have fleas, fool!  We came from the deepest part of the Darkworld, were light fears to tread.  And we came here to catch tasty little morsels like yourself," she says, laughing in her hyena-like fashion.

*Dak knows the great rock spirit has withdrawn, but the other spirits about here detest this woman.*


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 26, 2005)

*Kelthet finally speaks, unable to contain himself any longer.*  "She's useless.  Spit her, and let's move.  I don't like staying here for too long....."  *He resumes his watch immediately after speaking, pacing a bit at the cavern entrance.*


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Darthallys looks to Atlas.  The sibeccai looks almost feral and hungry; once his eyes meet the giant's eyes, however, the look shifts to complete and utter neutrality...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2005)

"Yes I agree, she will provide us with no more information today. Let's get on with it." says Phaern, echoing the sentiment of the group.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Atlas*

Scowling down at the woman "Good, where are these 'bones of the earth' that you are harvesting?  What kind of security do you have embeded between here and there?"  He keeps his gaze intensely focused on the strange woman while assesing the others reactions in the side of his vision.  _And what is the fate of this woman when she is done answering questions?  She has violated a sacred life and raped it to create a vile life, does that sign her death warrant?...Yes, it does._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

"Past the Shadow Serpant's lair, not that you'll know, because you'll be dead even before you know he's behind you!" she crows with delight, leaning in slightly to Darthallys' blade.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Darthallys is careful to ride the razor's edge between threatening her with the blade and letting her end her own life...

_'It will be far too much fun for me to gut this wench'_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Jaws (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wil*

"Kill her, and lets get on with it."


----------



## Gideon (Jan 28, 2005)

*Atlas*

Atlas nods his head slightly at the last called out suggestion.  "Do you have anything else you'd  like to share before facing your ancestors?"  

After she has said what ever last things she has to say.  Atlas looks Dak in his feral grin and gives a firm nod.  Atlas begins to turn away from the sentence when his own voice comes loudly to the front of his mind _Don't fool yourself Atlas you took her life.  You are responsible for it.  Watch it end with respect._  Atlas turns back and with a steely gaze watches the grim specticle.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2005)

*Kelthet nods, glad that is finished.  He turns to the group.*  "It seems we'll be facing this serpent soon enough - is everyone prepared?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

*The woman lies dead upon the ground, her throat slit neatly, blood pooling on the stone beneath her.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2005)

"Yes." Phaern says simply, trying to avoid the grisly scene. It's one thing to kill in combat, but the execution of a prisoner always soured his mood.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 28, 2005)

*Kelthet looks curiously at Phaern, sensing his discomfort.*  "You are bothered by her death?  She was a foe, and would have killed us in a moment.  She fell in combat, her blood just didn't flow until now...."

*As comforts go, it's not great, but Kelthet clearly means his words, and is doing what he can to put a positive spin on things for the wee one.*


----------



## manifold (Jan 28, 2005)

*Dak*

*Dak spits on the ground.*

"I ain't all right to fight no dragon.  I need to rest.  I reckon alla us do...we been poisoned, cut, spail-shocked.  I cain't go up aginst nothin' like that 'till I git me some sleep.  I reckon I aught to tell you all: the rock spi'rt tole me the earth serpent's name.  Oncet we are in a safe place, I'll tell y'all wot it is."

"Anybody wont to know the daid girl's name?"

He looks around, clear-eyed, lingering momentarily on Phaern and Atlas.  He is not oblivious to the horror of this situation, but he feels deeply that the pale woman was a danger to the Green, even as her life made her a part of it.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 28, 2005)

*Atlas*



			
				manifold said:
			
		

> "Anybody wont to know the daid girl's name?"




*Atlas shakes his head slowly*  "Her name is for her own people and ancestors to know.  We can head on for a short bit to find a safe place we can bunk down.  I don't remember a safe place to our backs."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 29, 2005)

"Don't worry about it, I know that they deserve all we have given and everything they have coming.  Executions just don't sit well with me.  I'd prefer to go down fighting and I'd like to think I grant the same mercy to my enemies as well.  But as we have all pointed out, myself included, she had to die." Phaern says, still a little off.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2005)

*The party presses on, sprytes, giant, humans, sibbecai, and one mule who has now set the record for being the only one of his kind to come so far underground.  It seems utterly unimpressed by even the strangest things you've seen, at least by now.*

*Pressing onward a couple hours more, you come to a slightly larger cavern that can comfortably hold everyone.  It's a bit damp, and there's a trickle of water coming down one wall, but it only has one entrance and one exit.*

*You think you're not too far away from the blue veins, perhaps another day or two, and once you're there, your danger will increase.  The blue, indigo, and violet rock-veins are the hunting grounds of the Shadow Serpant.*


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

Darthallys performs the task quickly and with ease and he seems to take a perverted joy in it as well; he hides this fact only barely, however...

Once they reach camp, the sibeccai unrolls his overstuffed bedroll, sprinkles a few drops of exotic perfume near the head of it and flops down without another word.  It is as if he fully expects someone utterly other than him to worry about taking first watch.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

*At the camp, Phaern sits down with his journal for a bit, trying to dispel the unease in his heart.  He makes notes of the encounter, holding off from mentioning the serpant's truename in case anyone were to get a hold of his book.  He continues to map their way down into the bowels of the earth noting the colors and reviewing his notes about what the colors mean.  *

"Looks like we should be coming up on the blue dungeon sections. The Shadow Serpant might be round here somewhere. I wonder if we shouldn't try to trace the ascent of those vile beings to find their lair."


----------



## Gideon (Jan 31, 2005)

*Atlas*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Looks like we should be coming up on the blue dungeon sections. The Shadow Serpant might be round here somewhere. I wonder if we shouldn't try to trace the ascent of those vile beings to find their lair."




*Atlas goes about setting his things up for his turn to sleep and then finds a decent place to sit his watch out from.  Providing some kind of blanket to sit on *

"If she was telling the truth and I think she might have been, about the numbers of her people, then we would be sorely pressed to defeat them all.  If we can get the shadow serpent on our side though, the scales might be tipped."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 31, 2005)

*Kelthet considers*  "The serpent did say that they were the ones hurting the Bones, did he not?  I would rather fight an enemy I can understand than one such as the serpent...."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

"Yes the earth spirit Dak spoke to had told us that these creatures were the ones hurting the Bones and that the serpent has been coerced into helping them.  He is the Bones keeper as far as I can understand.  We can hopefully bring the serpent round and have his help defeating these creatures or we can defeat them ourselves freeing the serpent through our actions.  Though Atlas has a good point, we may be sorely outmatched without aid.  How then should we approach the serpent to turn him back to our side?  Dak mentioned that he now knows the earth serpent's name which I believe we will use to atleast get its attention.  Do we have any other plans though?" Phaern ruminates once he has finished his writing.


----------



## manifold (Jan 31, 2005)

*dak*

[ooc: I going to sumarize the post a little.]

*In camp, dak unhurriedly goes about several tasks.

He attempts to bond wtih the Green.

He shares the truename of the Earth Serpent:  Shess'kareth.

He inspects the water trickling down the wall, attempting to tell whether it is fresh and safe to drink, and any other information he can glean.  He also attends to the spirits of the cave, trying to discern thier state.  If there is a spirit in the trickle of water, he pays special attention to it.

He starts this conversation with Phaern: 

"You reckon I could dip my hand into your little ditty bag, mister spryte?  I don't want to be caught unable to fight if'n I have to, and I don't reckon that ol' earth serpent will flinch if'n I bop him with my staff.  I don't like how I let that girl get put down like a trussed-up cow, niether.  If'n we take a pris'ner again, I'mon fight it facet t' face rather'n let that damned ol' razor-mouth have his way.  I know my place better'n that.  I oughtn't have let it happen."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 31, 2005)

*Kelthet will also take care of his poor neglected snail, which has done in downtime previously, without mentioning it, because he's that kind of guy. *

Has the snail change at all?  Can Dak take a look at it?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

To Dak, 



Spoiler



"Certainly, here I'm not sure there is anything left in here, but go ahead and have a look." Phaern says, reaching in to his backback and pulling out the little sack that they had taken from the ooze.  “As for the captive, she had to die that I agree with, but execution doesn’t settle well with me.  Dying with a sword in hand is an honourable way to go and I would want the same if I lost in combat.”


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 1, 2005)

"I like the idea of trying to get the serpent on our side," Leesea says as she sets up her own bit of camp.  "As long as it was the original protector of the Bones, it seems fitting that it resume the role if possible.  And by way of its association with these vile creatures, it may be able to help us put a permanent end to the damage they're doing to the Bones.

"When we get closer, I might have better luck delving into the Akashic memory.  Each bit of information I acquire makes my searching that much clearer."

Leesea will help prepare food and take her usual watch.


----------



## manifold (Feb 1, 2005)

*Dak*

[ooc: "Can Dak take a look at it?"  Sure, he can  ]

[ooc: Isida, Dak is going to try to fish a weapon out of Phaern's magic bag of weapons.  He is proficient with simple weaons only. Dak will also swap out spells before he rests.]

Phaern,

""That's wot I mean...I reckon she would have gone down easy...mebby it was better to jess cut her throat.  I cain't say, now that I think on it.  Mebby puttin' a sword in her hand and makin' her stand up to a sure death would'a been no more sportin' than killin' her clean, like we done.  They's killin' all around, you know.  Th' Green's full of it: spiders and flys, cats and mice... Mebby I'm jess weak an' sentimental like ol' razor-mouth thinks I am.  I reckon all I kin do is speak my mind, and let th' Green sort its own self out."

Thanks for lettin' me dip into that bag.""


----------



## Gideon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Atlas sits patiently listening to all of the groups comments on the possible plans.

"Do we know how these creatures are controlling the serpent?  We would need to remove whatever leverage they have to really have a chance with the beast."

*Atlas will sit his normal watch, whenever that is.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2005)

Dak: 



Spoiler



"Yeah I know what you mean, its not a cut and dry situation. Maybe Dar is correct, well hopefully we wont be faced with such a situation again in the future. If we are I'll just let him take the lead."



"I don't believe that we do know how he is being coerced.  Leesea, with the serpent's truename are you able to find anything more about him from the collective memory? I think we all hope that we can get the serpent's help then in removing this infection from the dark." says Phaern turning back to the conversation with the others.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 3, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I don't believe that we do know how he is being coerced.  Leesea, with the serpent's truename are you able to find anything more about him from the collective memory? I think we all hope that we can get the serpent's help then in removing this infection from the dark." says Phaern turning back to the conversation with the others.





"I'm not certain if knowing its truename will help or not.  The akashic memory is very fickle.  I guess it wouldn't hurt to try."

After finishing her meal and before falling asleep, Leesea will find a quiet place to sit and let her mind float through the akashic memory - focusing on the truename of the serpent to see what images it conjures.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

Leesea:  [sblock]You see the Shadow Serpent, Shess'kareth, lurking in the indigo veins of rock.  You see the white skinned people, vallorians (their name comes to you now), bringing food, slaves, and gold, all the while praising him and feeding his ego for letting them "take some of the burden off of him" and take "so little of the rock, comparitively, it can't do any harm."  The words are more poison than anything, for Shess'kareth did nearly work himself to the bone to keep them away from the bones before.  Tribute, he thinks, his better than combat.  Much better...[/sblock]

Dak: [sblock]In bonding with the green, you notice the spirits about here are somewhat disturbed and disjointed.  The source of it becomes clear to you.  There is a small conclave of the Betrayers not more than a day's travel away, a conclave that is making use of the Earth Bone shards to make their perverted weapons.[/sblock]

*Kelthet, the snail seems fairly happy, as you've been keeping it fed and well-slimed.  It's nearly double in size, and about to outgrow the lantern.  Since you've been hand-feeding it, it affectionately wraps its tentacle-heads around your finger, and butts you softly on the hand with them.  Its shell is taking on the peculiar shifing rainbow radience of its parent.*


----------



## manifold (Feb 6, 2005)

*Dak*

[ooc: was Dak able to get anything out of  the bag?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2005)

*Yes, he can get any metal simple weapon.*


----------



## manifold (Feb 6, 2005)

*dak*

*Dak fishes around in the mail sack and pulls out a sturdy-looking heavy mace.*

[is there anything special about the mace?  Or is it just a plain ol' mace?  Or have I misunderstood the properties of the bag?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2005)

OOC - It's a plain 'old mace.  The bag itself produces normal weapons, but you can also store other things in it, which is why the spryte dagger and sword of mirrors were in there too.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 7, 2005)

*Kelthet grins, and pets the snail, as much as you can.*  "Dak, anything in that bag that Slimy could move in to?"


----------



## Gideon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Atlas waits calmly as the akashic memory is searched.  When the time comes Atlas will take his watch and/or sleep when he is tired.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 7, 2005)

Darthallys snores softly...


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 8, 2005)

(OOC: I think I can safely say we've hit the "Fast Forward" point now.   Feel free to warp us to the next exciting episode, Isida!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

OOC - I assume Leesae and Dak would tell you guys their findings, so you can read the spoilers.  They may affect your actions next.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Leesea:  You see the Shadow Serpent, Shess'kareth, lurking in the indigo veins of rock.  You see the white skinned people, vallorians (their name comes to you now), bringing food, slaves, and gold, all the while praising him and feeding his ego for letting them "take some of the burden off of him" and take "so little of the rock, comparitively, it can't do any harm."  The words are more poison than anything, for Shess'kareth did nearly work himself to the bone to keep them away from the bones before.  Tribute, he thinks, his better than combat.  Much better...
> 
> Dak: In bonding with the green, you notice the spirits about here are somewhat disturbed and disjointed.  The source of it becomes clear to you.  There is a small conclave of the Betrayers not more than a day's travel away, a conclave that is making use of the Earth Bone shards to make their perverted weapons.
> 
> *Kelthet, the snail seems fairly happy, as you've been keeping it fed and well-slimed.  It's nearly double in size, and about to outgrow the lantern.  Since you've been hand-feeding it, it affectionately wraps its tentacle-heads around your finger, and butts you softly on the hand with them.  Its shell is taking on the peculiar shifing rainbow radience of its parent.*




"Hmm, that means they are working closely together.  We will need to find a way to change his mind while right in the midst of our enemies.  That does not seem like a good idea to me. Were that we could show the serpent all of the information that we have been granted by the spirits, the akashic memory, and the green.  Everything we have makes it seem very obvious that the Bones need protecting, but all we have is words." Phaern ruminates outloud.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 9, 2005)

"I think perhaps if the Serpent had an ally, it would be willing to struggle again.  It seems to be peaceful only because it feels that it a better option.  If we offer our strength, and tell it of the pain....  Perhaps we capture some of the weapons they are making, and use them as proof?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

"Ah the weapons, good idea. Did those we defeated have any of these weapons? If so we may not have to liberate any more." replies Phaern.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 9, 2005)

*Atlas*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Ah the weapons, good idea. Did those we defeated have any of these weapons? If so we may not have to liberate any more." replies Phaern.




*Looking over at his long time travelling companion quickly _Some of us will enjoy liberating weapons_ 

*and then turns bag to Phaern "The community is small?  But how small?  I would assume much larger than our small band and possibly more skilled."

*Looking over at Dak "Could you have the spirits speak to the serpent and tell them of the pain the digging is causing?"


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2005)

ooc - Sorry, been slow posting lately.  Yes, Leesea would have divulged all the info from the Akashic memory.

*****

"Excellent idea, Kelthet," Leesea says.  "I'd prefer to avoid the vallorians as much as possible, but using their weapons might be just the thing to sway the serpent.  Unless anyone has a better suggestion, I say we try to do just that."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2005)

"How small is small? Hmm I don't know.  Dak did your link to the green give any more definitive answer about how many Vallorians there are with the Shadow Serpent?  Though Atlas from my research I believe that in general the spirits only speak to those who have a more intimate connection to the Green as Dak here does.  Though I suppose they spoke to us didn't they?  I would assume since they came to us they were unable to speak directly to their protector."

"As for avoiding these Vallorians, I don't know if we can avoid them completely.  I would however like to have the Shadow Serpent on our side before encountering them again." says Phaern as the group discusses their plans.

_[ooc: Dont want to step on toes, but without Manifold at the helm, Dak is not answering for the moment so hope you dont mind my answering for him.]_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 12, 2005)

*Dak thinks the closer little enclave of vallorians is about twelve.  As for those currently with the Shadow Serpent, there are only about five with him, and most of the rest are grayfolk slaves, with the occasional other odd creature.*


----------



## Gideon (Feb 12, 2005)

*Atlas*

"The numbers aren't horribly against us although we have no real gauge of their skill or capabilities.  It still seems best to speak with the serpent."

*Atlas says thinking out load as he stares off slightly absorbing all of the information from the group.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 14, 2005)

"So our plan then is to approach the Shadow Serpent and deal with the smaller group of Vallorians at the same time we are trying to convince the serpent to come to it's senses?  I wonder if there is anyway that we could lure it away from even the small group.  That way we might have a chance to talk to it without the threat of combat.  Another option is to deal with the larger group as there is more likely damning evidence among the enclave than we already have." says Phaern, joining Atlas in his open ruminations.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 14, 2005)

Darthallys speaks without opening his eyes.  It is clear that he has been lying there listening for some time.  "If the Serpent inhabits these veins, could we not simply locate some of the veins that are outside the sphere of influence of those simple-minded fools?"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 14, 2005)

*Kelthet considers Dar's comments.*  "Perhaps we could at that.  Dak, could such a thing happen?"  *He shrugs.*  "If not, many of us chosen for this quest are warriors, not negotiators - the Bones called us for a reason.  If we need to bring the fight to them, so be it.  In fact, this reminds me of a battle I once heard about, where a small band of litorians was beset by a large force of Chorrim beneath Mount Kajel.  The Litorians were unique, because rather than their tribal warclubs, they were all equipped with a modified sort of spear - the head was sharpened on all sides, and there were blades embedded in the haft at points as well.  It seems that with those, they...."  *He trails off.*  "Well, that was different, I guess...."


----------



## Gideon (Feb 16, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Kelthet's comments bring a nod from Atlas

"We are warriors but there is no reason to waste life.  Will the veins of color speak with the shadow serpent?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

*Dak belives the small group that he sensed is no more than a dozen...*

OOC - Are you shoving off to confront the Shadow Serpent with the evidence you have, or gathering more?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 19, 2005)

"Dak, did the spirits of the green tell you which group was closer?  

I think it might be best to gather more evidence, or at least double check that what we have actually constitutes evidence.  Dak, Leesea, can you tell if the weapons those Vallorians held were of the bones? says Phaern,  trying to examine the weapons himself to see if he can tell.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

*The smaller group is closer.  The larger group and the Shadow Serpent are about a two-week's journey away.*


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 21, 2005)

Leesea will do what she can to inspect the vallorian's weapons.  She's not entirely sure what to look for, but hopes that something distinguishing about them will tip her off.


ooc - any of a number of knowledge skills in the +10 to +14 range.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 21, 2005)

"Hmm, thanks Dak.  I think it might be best to ambush the group that is closest, collect more evidence, then confront the shadow serpent."  Phaern says, hoping no one notices that he is starting to lean towards whatever plan prolongs the inevitable.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 22, 2005)

*Kelthet shrugs.*  "Either way, we cleanse a bit of foulness.  For simplicity, I would say we start closer, and move out...."


----------



## Gideon (Feb 23, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Atlas smiles as the decision is reached and gives the same small nod of his head.

"Then we seek the small group first, now or later?"


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 25, 2005)

*Kelthet shrugs.*  "I have no pressing concerns.  I say now."  

OOC: Anyone else have anything to do before we set off?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

*Thusly decided, the group heads towards the smaller group of valorians.  Creeping upon them takes about little more than a day.  Dak can tell by the absence of the Green around their lair that you are close, and the acrid stench that permeates the caverns gives the rest of you ample evidence.  Phaern can sneak closer to determine the valorians have several vats carved into the cave floor that hold seething chemicals; the growth solution for their organic weapons and armor.  The three vats are carefully tended by at least two people at a time, leaving the other six to practice with their weaponry, plot, eat, or sleep.  The cavern where they stay is small, not much more than twenty feet around, with two exits of comfortable size for them across from each other.  There is no light within the cavern, as the valorians are comfortable in the dark.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 3, 2005)

Phaern returns to the group after scouting (probably with Leesea) and informs them all of what he saw. "The way I see it we have two objectives here, first of all we want to defeat those Valorians working here and capture their technology.  But second, I think it would be important to prevent them from escaping to warn the others or the Shadow Serpent of our presence.  Having read up on some of the tactics used by giant magisters during the war, I remember that a few of them who attacked a Dramohj in his underground lair cut off his retreat by locking the room closed with Eldritch Walls.  I know of that spell, if we can spare the time for me to read up a bit more on it?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Darthallys looks to Phaern with the light of murder in his eyes.  "So long as we can seal them all off.  We cannot have anyone _surviving_."  Phaern no doubt notices that the sibeccai changed the concept of retreating to surviving in a rather ruthless and unfeeling sort of way...


----------



## Gideon (Mar 4, 2005)

*Atlas*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I know of that spell, if we can spare the time for me to read up a bit more on it?"[/color]




Atlas's deep resonating voice comes out in a surprisngly quiet tone "We will take the time."

*Atlas slowly looks over at Dar as his bloodlust shows through again and gives a sad little shake of his armored head.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Darthallys catches Atlas' disapproving look and slinks away from the group for awhile...


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 4, 2005)

*Kelthet shrugs, unconcerned.  We will be there eventually.  He mentally reviews his own spells, and settles in to rest until it is time to move.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2005)

Phaern sits down to alter his readied spells, searching through his notes to find the right incantations.

_[ooc: drop flight for eldritch wall (lesser)]_


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 6, 2005)

(Yes, Leesea would have helped scout...it's what she does best, after all.   )

Leesea has little she needs to do in the way of preparation.  She'll let the casters prep their spells while she tends her gear and makes sure her magic items are readily accessible.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 6, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Atlas stands and watches the others as they once again prepare for battle, prepare for a chance to meet their ancestors.  Then silently the slow and deliberate forms and prayers of his forefathers ceremonies lead him to the acceptance and understanding of all the life that will soon be lost at the edge of a blade.

OOC: If I am playing Atlas too bossy in the group let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2005)

OOC - So... we're ready to begin.  Any further strategizing or anything you'd like to clarify for me before you begin the assault?  And Gideon, I think you're playing Altas very well.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 12, 2005)

(ooc - I think Leesea's pretty much ready.  Initially, she'll use her wand of Diminished Energy Weapon to call forth an acid blade.  Otherwise, she'll just try to be sneaky and look like the "least interesting" target.)


----------



## Gideon (Mar 13, 2005)

(OOC-let's play ball!)


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 13, 2005)

OOC: Good to go!


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 14, 2005)

Phaern girds himself for battle when the can tell that they are within about 30 minutes from the first group (for spells that last 10min/lvl) preparing the last few spells (for those that are 1rd/lvl).

_Battle spells:
eldritch armor
beastskin (lesser)
energy blade - electricity
cloak of darkness
mark of air_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*Preparing themselves by layering spell upon spell, preparing items of magic, and selecting their targets, the Company of the Stones prepares their assault on the vallorian camp.  The vallorians exist in perfect darkness, and light of any kind will alarm them, so you creep towards the camp silently, in darkness, guided by the sounds of their strange speech.  You wait until they begin an argument of some sort before uncovering your lights and beginning your surprise attack!*

OOC:

Initiative
Phaern - 22
Kelthet - 20
Wil - 17
Leesea - 14
Darthallys - 10
Atlas - 9
Indacalis - 3

Would everyone please give me their desired mode of attack?  And who you are targeting?  There are two people each around three sunken vats, and six more around a table.  Their weapons are in a rack, though they have daggers close at hand.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2005)

With electrical sword not yet cast (as it would generate light), Phaern enters combat by targeting the group at the table with extreme prejudice.  He drops an _earth sorcerous blast_ right in the center of the table.  As the light streaks across the room, he is careful to note how many exits there are from the room so that he can drop eldritch walls over the exits to prevent escape.

_[ooc: earth sorcerous blast, 6d10dmg, 20' radius, ref save for half DC 16]_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

OOC - There are only two exits of appreciable size for the vallorians to escape.  The room itself is only about 20 feet in diameter.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 13, 2005)

Darthallys begins his attack by kicking one of the vallorians into the sunken vat before which he stands, and then slicing down the vallorian next to him...

OOC: Oh, and he casts beastskin (lesser) before going into combat.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 13, 2005)

*Atlas*

OOC: Yay for being back from test land.

*Atlas lumbers in gripping his gigantic sword in two hands.  Making his way through the room to stand in front of the opposite entrance.  A deep and forboding growl climbs from his throat.

OOC: Moves through room and tries to use large girth/long arms to hold door way.

If he gets AOO +9 to attack 2d8+9 DMG w/ sword


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 13, 2005)

Leesea decides to hold back initially and see how things play out...see where she's most needed.  As part of the surprise attack, she'll fire an Unerring Stone (+18 to hit, 2d6 dmg) at whichever vallorian is closest to the weapons rack.

Depending on the vallorians' reactions, she'll either follow with another volley or try to create an Energy Blade from her wand.

[Shield is out, giving her AC20 +1 for each size category difference from her Tiny size]


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 14, 2005)

*Kelthet smiles serenely to himself, and charges the nearest Vallorian, swinging his greatsword aggressively.  If possible, he will position himself to block access to the weapons racks.*

+13 to hit with a charge.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2005)

*Phaern drops his blast of earth into the center of the room, and the small chamber fills with flying shards of rocks.  Most of the vallorians fall where they sit or stand, too surprised to dodge.  Kelthet moves in in front of the weapons' rack, putting himself between the four remaining vallorians and any chance of retaliation.  Leesea focuses with her Unerring Stone, and a flying chunk of rock smashes in the skull of one a short distance from Kelthet.*

*Darthallys powers into the room, kicking one vallorian into a vat and turning to engage the last remaining one.  Atlas steps in front of the nearest exit, blocking it with his frame, while Indacalis waits to see who might need his help when the battle is over.*

*The last remaining vallorian, bleeding from a dozen wounds, gasps weakly on the floor.  Those who speak Undercommon can understand his words.*

[sblock]"Curse you... curse all of you..."[/sblock]

OOC - Phaern drops a bomb for 37 points of damage, shredding most of the vallorians.  Kelthet moves in.  Leesea hits one with a lot for 8 points of damage, dropping him.   Darthallys successfully bull rushes one vallorian.  Atlas blocks the exit.  Indacalis delays.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2005)

"The Stone of the Earth hunt those who would defile." says Phaern to the last Vallorian left alive. If he makes a move, Phaern will cast a _mindstab_ on him.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 16, 2005)

"Anything we want to know from them?", Darthallys snaps, looking across the room to Atlas.  You can tell by the murderous look in his eyes that he is only barely keeping his lust for blood in check.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 16, 2005)

*Kelthet shrugs.* "Our purpose here was to retreive their weapons.  We have done so.  I have no need of them, and they would show us no mercy."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

*The vallorian is dying slowly.  He won't last more than a few moments.  The one Darthallys pushed into the vat seems to have dissolved.  The racks of weapons stands ready for inspection.  However, it becomes clear that taking these weapons along will be like taking along a tangle of snakes.  The swords either seem to writhe towards you, eager for blood, watch you with eyes, or drip with a caustic green substance.  Arrows have tiny fanged maws at their tips.  Sheilds have eyes and fanged mouths on them, tentacles, or strange orifices.  Armor crawls with worms, or seems to be made of beetles.  All of them seem to be fractious, as if they can't wait to feast upon your blood.*


----------



## Ashy (Apr 17, 2005)

"By my own blood", Darthallys curses, looking at the items, "what profane sorcery is this???"


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 17, 2005)

*Kelthet blinks in confusion, and knocks one of the weapons off the rack with his greatsword, watching to see what it will do, half expecting it to rise up and chase after him, or attempt to eat his iron sword.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2005)

"Disgusting," Leesea says as she flies cautiously over the weapons.  "I wonder if we can undo the perversion these weapons have been through?  Perhaps with these vats?"

As long as the last vallorian is under close watch, Leesea will begin to search the area for any written notes that might explain the process by which they were creating the weapons.

(ooc - Search +7)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

*The weapons seem hostile, but only if one would pick them up.  They cannot move on their own, apparently.  The vats have half-formed weapons and armor in them, along with something like flesh, something like slime, and shards of stone.  Apparently the weapons and armor are _grown_ in the vats.  Of written notes you fine only one, written on gray paper.  It is a list, in strange shorthand, of what Leesea can eventually decipher as a list of things to be made.  It is not signed.*


----------



## Gideon (Apr 18, 2005)

*Atlas*

"I can think of no other questions.  Can we fish one of the stones, without touching slime, out as proof for the serpent "

*Turning his face down the hallway, Atlas makes a quick search of the hallway past the door to listen/look for any scouts that may have heard the sortie.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2005)

"We could probably drop those weapons into my little bag.  I think it may be able to contain these malevolent creations."  replies Phaern.

"Let me see if I can grab it." says Phaern, flying in low over one of the vats.  He tries to pick out one of the larger pieces, or atleast as large as he thinks he might be able to lift.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 19, 2005)

*Atlas*

"Careful of that goo, none of us know if it is bad."

*Atlas takes a few steps forward to grab Phaern if something happens.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

OOC - Does anyone have _lesser telekinesis_ on them?

*Phaern tries to locate an appropriately-sized shard in the vats of bubbling ooze, but he would have to touch the flesh and slime in order to get it.  It smells like both rot and acid at the same time, and the fumes burn his eyes when he gets close.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2005)

"Yeck, that stuff is disgusting.  I don't know that I will be able to get to it.  Any other ideas?" says Phaern.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 19, 2005)

"If only we had a Verrik.  Given an hour, one of us can pluck them out magically, if we want to wait that long...."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 19, 2005)

Darthallys snorts, "I would stay away from a bath in that vat, Phaern - unless you want to emerge with a few less limbs.  It completely consumed the poor bastard I kicked into it."

The sibeccai moves over to the weapon rack and snags a couple of the longest weapons, looking primarily for a large shield, staff, or something else that is better suited for his plan.  He then moves over to the vat and begins using the item to try and fish out one of the shards...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*As Darthallys picks up a spear, its fanged head tries to twist in his grasp and bite him!  It bends around and chomps into his hand, hanging on with the tenacity of a terrier.*

OOC - Take 2 points of damage.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2005)

Leesea watches the spear turn back on Darthallys in disgust.

"What perversions," she mutters.  "Here, I think you've got the right idea, but you lack the skill to pull it off.  I've actually been trained in handling this sort of thing."

She lands next to Darthallys and tries to grab onto the shaft of the spear.  She will bend her mind to emulate the perverse mindset of the vallorian, trying to force the weapon to obey her will and release its hold on the sibbecai.

(ooc - Use Magic Device +14 to emulate race...would have used alignment, but that's not an option in AE.)

If she can get control over the spear, she'll use it to (quickly) fish out a shard or two from the vat.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *As Darthallys picks up a spear, its fanged head tries to twist in his grasp and bite him!  It bends around and chomps into his hand, hanging on with the tenacity of a terrier.*
> 
> OOC - Take 2 points of damage.




Darthallys yelps in surprise, but holds his hand as Leesea moves to assist.  During the entire process, he fixes a murderous stare to the perverted spear...


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 19, 2005)

*Kelthet shakes his head, still a bit concerned that the woman had been so familiar with him.*  _These weapons are truly vicious.  Clever, but obscene.  My own sword will be tested by them, I think._


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

"Eeck." says Phaern seeing the spear attack Darthalys. "Ever more glad that I didnt stick my hand in there, if these things were birthed in that disgusting goo.  Indeed with another hour I might have an answer, but hopefully someone else had an idea because I do not know if we have another hour to waste."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

*Leesea grabs the murderous spear, and with a sickening twist of her mind, manages to convince the spear she is of the vallorian race.  It quiets down and releases its hold on Darthallys.  Carefully she manuvers the heavy spear to the vats and fishes out a shard of stone.*


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 22, 2005)

*Kelthet smiles slightly.*  "Well done, Leesea!  Impressive control."  *He steps up, peering at the stone, though keeping his distance from the spear.*


----------



## Gideon (Apr 22, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Atlas stands smiling over the rest of the small group.

"Can you get it in to a bag?  We need to keep moving."

*Taking another quick look down the hallway from his position by the door.  

_If these weapons are as important to them as I think they are...they'll have more guards._


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2005)

Leesea flicks the stone into Atlas' bag, then tosses the spear back onto the weapon pile with an involuntary shudder.

"Thanks, Kelthet," she says.  "I just hope I don't have to do that too often."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

*What shall you do now?  You still have plenty of time before "nightfall".  Is Leesea going to try to calm the weapons long enough to get them into the bag of holding that Phaern has?  Are they just going with the stone shard?*

*Kelthet feels something slimy on his neck and almost swats it when he realizes its the snail.  It's traveling down his arm and seems to be going in the direction of the vats.  Its shell is beginning to show the shifting, swirling colors of its parent.*


----------



## Ashy (Apr 23, 2005)

Darthallys looks to Atlas, rubbing the bite on his arm.  "Well, we have the stone - now what shall we do with the acursed thing?"


----------



## Gideon (Apr 26, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Looking over at Dar

"Get your wound wrapped up and then we'll keep moving.  If we can keep a couple weapons to show the eart serpent do that too."  The last bit of that is directed to the group as a whole.

*Walking over to the greenbond and the akashic(Leesa?) Atlas lets out in a soft grumble.

"Can you two move us towards the serpent?  There is another, larger camp in the way, correct?"


----------



## Ashy (Apr 26, 2005)

"I thought we wanted the bloody stones!", the sibeccai grumbles, binding his wound.

OOC: Heal check


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kelthet reaches around and carefully picks the snail off his neck.*  _Now how did you get out of the lantern, little one?_  "Dac, can you come over here when you have a minute?"  *He watches the snail try to reach the bubbling vats, and ponders as he waits for the greenbond.*  "I think that my snail might be connected to these vats somehow - maybe they grow them as guards?  Have you ever heard of that?  Does there seem to be anything wrong with him?  Do you think we should let him in the goo?"  *He stops, surprised at the number of questions, and waits for the Sibeccai's thoughts.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

*Indacalis takes a look at the snail.  Then the vat.  Then the snail.  Then the vat again.  He carefully thinks, and gently picks up the snail and looks at him.  Then he looks at the vat again.*

"I think... He is a natural creature, though he has a magical nature.  I don't think he was grown in the vat.  But I think he could... take the goo into him.  Eat it.  It would feed his nature," Indacalis says after long and ponderous consideration.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 27, 2005)

Phaern watches as Kelthet and Dak contemplate tossing the poor little snail into those toxic vats. "Up to you guys, I wouldn't but he certainly looks like he wants in.  On another note, I think we should head onwards to find that Shadow Serpent soon, like before the other Vallorians figure out that we have taken their armory."


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 27, 2005)

*Kelthet shrugs.*  "It seems to be what he wants."  *He sets the snail on the edge of the vat, and steps back, while nodding to Phaern.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Kelthet shrugs.*  "It seems to be what he wants."  *He sets the snail on the edge of the vat, and steps back, while nodding to Phaern.*



  *The little snail dives into the first of the vats, disappearing with a _ploop!_  For several long minutes nothing happens.  Then the level in the vat begins to go down, beginning to form a whirlpool.  In a few more minutes, you can look into the bottom of the now-empty vat.  The snail, now much larger, is finishing crunching up the last of the half-formed weapons and stone shards.  Climbing out, it repeats the process with the other two vats, each time growing larger.  By the time it has slurped up the last of the ooze from the last vat, it is as large as its mother, at least as big as a horse.  Its shells swirls and glimmers with a hundred different colors.  It oozes back over to Kelthet, it's flail-like tentacles waving gently.  It pats him on the head.*

*During this rather bizarre scene, Leesea can manhandle a few more weapons into Phaern's bag of holding, for proof for the Shadow Serpent.*


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 27, 2005)

*Kelthet blinks, and looks the snail over.  He tentatively scratches it on the flail, wondering if that's a pleasant thing for the snail.  He then grins at the rest of the group.*  "So, uh, anyone have a bigger lantern?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 28, 2005)

"Haha not that big." Phaern says as he flits over the vats before returning to the group.  He flies over towards the giant snail and pats it on the flail too.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 28, 2005)

Darthallys snarls, "Just what the hells we need down here, a giant glowing slug that eats acidic perversion slime!"  The sibeccai shakes his head back and forth...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

*The snail seems to enjoy the attention, and slides next to Kelthet for the journey.  The group takes off again, traveling many days deeper underground.  The snail will even allow Kelthet to cling to its back as it travels, occasionally sideways or upside down on the walls.  A couple times they duck vallorian patrols, and a few other times they silence them.  The walls darken from blue to indigo to purple, and they pass small colonies of grayfolk, nestled deep within nigh-invisible little caverns.  The shelf fungus that they harvest glows a faint yellow and protrudes thickly from the walls.  You see occasional deep scratches on the walls, and a couple times find pieces of dark scales as large as Atlas' palm.  As you go deeper, you encounter strange pictographs.*

*Finally, your sense taut, waiting for the inevitable axe to fall, you finally hear, far in the distance, a faint scraping of scales against stone.  A caverns lies in front of you, and darkness is thick all around, save for your lanterns and glowglobes.  You wait, hidden, to try to determine where it is.  Suddenly before you light flares, revealing, at last, the Shadow Serpent.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 29, 2005)

Leesea gasps at the sight of the serpent.  She had expected it to be something grand and powerful, but one's imagination can only go so far.

Trying to keep her wits about her, she bows low before the serpent.  In draconic, she says, "Guardian of the Bones of the Earth, we beg audience with you.  The Earth has guided us here."


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 29, 2005)

*Kelthet steps up to stand beside her protectively, making sure that _Darkwish_ is visible on his belt as he does so.  He'll definately leave the talking to the more accomplished folks.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 29, 2005)

Flitting in awe, Phaern will stick close to Leesea, but he lets her be the spokesperson for the group.  He wll keep an eye out for any more Vallorians who should be nearby, ready to smash them with his magic if they try to interfere.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 30, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Gasping in awe, Atlas quickly bows his head but then straightens.

"Leesea speaks truly, we wish to speak with you on behalf of the earth, Ancestor."

*Towering over almost every other creature he has ever met has not prepared Athas for coming face to face with such a majestic creature.  For the first time in a long time Atlas feels small.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2005)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Leesea gasps at the sight of the serpent.  She had expected it to be something grand and powerful, but one's imagination can only go so far.
> 
> Trying to keep her wits about her, she bows low before the serpent.  In draconic, she says, "Guardian of the Bones of the Earth, we beg audience with you.  The Earth has guided us here."



*"Ones who have traveled so far are worthy of an audience,"* he growls in a basso voice.  *"You have my ear and attention.  Use it wisely."*

*The Shadow Serpent coils part of its massive body around a large stalagmite and sends its ball of shimmering light upward to the top of the cavern.  It leaves his eyes in shadow, and they glow a disturbing shade of red.  His teeth gleam redly in their reflective glow, as large as Atlas' leg.


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

For once in his life, Darthallys is stricken with abject silence...


----------



## dead_radish (May 2, 2005)

*Kelthet moves unconciously closer to the snail, watching the serpent with wide eyes.  Despite his plan to let Leesea speak, words spring unbidden from his mouth.*  "There is a corruption in your domain, Great Serpent."


----------



## Rybaer (May 2, 2005)

Leesea glances over at Kelthet, then back at the Shadow Serpent.

"Er, well, yeah, that about sums it up," she says.  "The vallorian have been using bits of the Bones of the Earth and corrupting them into foul weapons for their own evil purposes.  On our journey here, we've faced the vallorian and their weapons a number of times...and we've brought a couple to you as evidence."


----------



## Gideon (May 2, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Atlas will tip his bag out, showing both the stones and the corrupted weapons to the great serpent.

"We found these in pits a small distance back where we defeated several of the vallorians."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 3, 2005)

*Phaern too will empty the weapons from his bag o stuff.* 

The small faen says meekly, "These were taken from their vats as well."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*"Corruption?  What foolishness is this?  The vallorians have been my steadfast allies.  They give me tribute, and I allow them free rein in the caverns to keep out treasure hunters like yourself.  Taking the bones of the earth and making weapons from them, where did you get such ridiculous ideas?"* he booms, his eyes flicking over the weapons and shards on the floor, dismissing them.  *"You're trying to drive a wedge of discontentment between my allies and I.  That's quite naughty."*

*Leesea and Phaern notice something a bit odd about the Shadow Serpent's eyes.  It's as if there's a film over them.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

[ooc: nothing risked nothing gained]

*Noticing the odd film over the dragon's eyes, Phaern implies that the dragon has been deceived, probably by magic.  He holds off casting a _dispel magic_ on the dragon's head, but will ready an action to do that while trying to talk sense into the decieved creature.*

"We have come at the behest of the earth spirits who are being torn asunder by these vallorians.  They are weakening the very fabric of the earth, rending the bones of the earth.  These weapons were built by them, an _object loresight_ will reveal the truth."


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2005)

Leesea grows increasingly concerned when the implications of the film over the serpent's eyes sink in.  Something in Phaern's body language beside her suggests that he's seen it as well.  _But how do we counter this without posing as a threat?  Magical control is difficult to beat with reasoning, no matter how convincing._

She watches the serpent's reactions closely as Phaern speaks.  _Good idea, Phaern,_ she thinks to herself.  _Lead it to find its own conclusions._


ooc - Leesea will try to dredge up her knowledge of magical control/possession to see if she can recall any effective means of countering it.  Knowledge: magic +11.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

*"Bah!  You could easily fake such nonsense.  The earth is fine, there is no weakening.  I would know it!  Give those shards to me, if you dare, and let me test them myself,"* he snarls, leaning down and extending a bony claw.  It's clear he wants Phaern to place them in his claw himself.

Leesea: [sblock]Such control could be dispelled with _dispel magic_, but the longer someone is controlled, the harder it is to free them.  Another way is to use a great shock to let them break their own bonds.  Pain, a sudden terrible event, or a massive revelation can do it.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2005)

*Phaern hesitantly flits up to the dragon's claw, shard in hand.  Seeing the creature's immense size up close is more than a little daunting.  He gingerly places the shard in the claw then flies up quickly so the dragon can't close his hand around Phaern.*

*Once safely away he says, "Test them, you will see the truth that magic cannot obfuscate."

*If the dragon is still uncooperative, Phaern will risk it all and cast _dispel magic_ on the creature's head.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2005)

Leesea's mind races...

_Should I do this?  I can't think of anything more foolish...so it might just work._

She will watch and wait while Phaern places the shard in the serpent's claws.  If it refuses to test the item on its own, or does anything threatening, she will go forward with her "plan" and grab the business end of one of the corrupted weapons - letting it attack her.


----------



## dead_radish (May 10, 2005)

*Kelthet lets the small one speak their minds, but he watches carefully, prepared to press the case in his own way if needed.*


----------



## Gideon (May 11, 2005)

*Atlas*

_Damn.  The beast has no reason to trust us over the valorians.  There must be a way to convince him of our trustworthyness._

*Atlas stands quiet and grim, towering over the much smaller members of his party.  A concerned and thoughtful look is firmly entrenched on his face.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*The Shadow Serpent claps his claw shut so fast Phaern feels the wind of it on his skin.  It's clear his bones are as solid as stone, and his reflexes are as fast as Phaern's.  He examines the shards minutely and a furious expression crosses his face.  He looks up at the Company of the Stones, and locks eyes with Kelthet for a minute, a torn look on his face.  Leesea springs into action before the Shadow Serpent can do anything rash, taking out a small sword and gritting her teeth as she fights with it.  It strikes into her, leaving a small gash, and she drops it before it can do any more harm.  The Shadow Serpent lashes out with his tail and brings one of the weapons up for closer inspection.  His grip tightens on one as it tries to lash out at him and he dashes the weapon on the floor, crushing it beneath his coils.*

*"Why?  Why would they betray me?  Why did they take the pieces of the Bones?!*" he roars, the very earth around him shuddering.

OOC - Leesea take 4 damage.


----------



## dead_radish (May 12, 2005)

*Kelthet steps forward slightly.*  "They do not respect the Bones as you and I, and the others do - they see the Bones as a source of power.  They would topple the world, that they could own it.  The Bones called out to us, brought us here, so we could help you remove this plague."  *As he speaks, his greatsword slowly forms in his hand, and he grips it tightly.*  "We are here to destroy them, though we did not know until recently that was what was needed."  *Out of breath, he steps back to the rest of the party.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

"You should probably ask them that question.  From what we have observed it is their nature to decieve.  We have destroyed the vats where they create these vile weapons, but we believe that there are more working here with you.  We would also like to help you do what can be done to repair the Bones." offers Phaern, incredibly thankful that he didn't have to try casting a spell on the dragon ~ it might not have liked that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*The Shadow Serpent roars, the air shuddering around you, and the earth groans in response.*

*"The vallorians are MINE!  I have failed the task given to me, and it must be I who sets it right.  I will destroy the vallorians.  You, you were sent by the earth, and you must be the ones to set the Bones to rights!"* he growls, flexing his talons against the stone.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2005)

"And so we shall.  We will leave the Vallorians to suffer your vengence." replies Phaern, relieved for many reasons not the least of which is not having to face the Shadow Serpent in combat.

_[ooc: do we know yet what needs to be done or where they are?]_


----------



## Gideon (May 16, 2005)

*Atlas*

"How do we re-set the bones?  How do we restore the proper life of the earth?"

_Thank you ancestors for revealing the truth.  Guide the valorian's from their lives._ 

*Atlas can't help but stand at attention.  The rage of the serpent set his nerves on edge.  Atlas hoped the death it would deal would be swift.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*The Shadow Serpent shakes his massive head.*

*"I do not know.  You are the ones the Earth has called, so the Earth will reveal it in time,"* the Shadow Serpent says, starting to coil its massive body.


----------



## Ashy (May 17, 2005)

Darthallys, finally finding his voice, hisses, "Perhaps we should leave the Lord Dragon to his vengance now, before it is vetted 'pon us as well?!?!?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

*Deciding that discretion is the better part of valor, as well as wanting to get very well clear of the Shadow Serpent's rampage, you all continue very quickly on your way farther into the caverns.  It is only a little farther before you find the light around you growing, and not from your glowglobes either.  Pale green and blue light seems to eminate from the walls, illuminating a huge chamber.   Your destination at last: The Bones of the Earth.*

*It is a huge chamber of enormous columns and flows of stone of many varieties, soaring upward like birds to the sky.  In some places the columns show clear damage, as if wrenched from their rightful places.  In others, the columns try to reach the ceiling, but fail, looking melted and riven, as if... corroded.  Dak seems stunned by the chamber, and Kelthet can feel _Darkwish_ thrumming at his side.  All of you feel both an intense sense of power, as well as a nagging ache, like a tooth gone rotten.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2005)

*Phaern is awestruck at the immensity and grandure of the chamber.  Such natural beauty and strength is amazing, yet the signs of abuse are glaring and painful.  He flits up to the nearest column that has been damaged to try and see if he can find any clue as to how they are supposed to fix it.*


----------



## dead_radish (May 19, 2005)

*Kelthet visibly staggers upon entering the room.  The normally ever-present armor he surrounds himself in flickers in and out of existence, glowly brightly for an instant, then fading, then returning.  After a few moment of staring slack-jawed at the room, he collects himself, and joins Phaern in his search, pulling Darkwish from his belt, and attempting to use the weapon as some sort of crude divining rod.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 20, 2005)

Leesea joins the others in awed amazement.  When Phaern flies off for a closer inspection, she'll join him...bringing her considerable and varied skills to the task.


----------



## Ashy (May 20, 2005)

Darthallys snorts as the others walk about with their mouths dangling open.  "I must say that I am utterly stunned, my companions.  Never in a thousand ages would I have thought - NO DREAMED - that the bones of the earth were...were...were...STONES!", he says with mock theatrics.

He shakes his head slowly, muttering, "Fools...stupified by mere rocks!"


----------



## Gideon (May 20, 2005)

*Atlas*

*Atlas just gives a shake of his large head at Dar's insolence.  Atlas had almost gotten used to the porr attitude...almost.

_They are beautiful Ancestors.  Has any giant ever seen these before?  We must fix them."_

"Any idea's how to set the bones a right?" *Atlas looks around at his companions, especially the little ones.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

*Indacalis glares at Darthallys.*

"Show some respect," he mutters as he goes over to the closest column.

*By inspecting the Bones, it seems that some need to be set back into position, while others need to be truly repaired.  Kelthet finds himself drawn to a large column in the center.  It's cracked, partially corroded, and slightly off center, and it feels oddly warm.  If Kelthet were to name it, he might say it was... feverish.  _Darkwish_ draws him to the column, and Indacalis comes with him.*

Kelthet: [sblock]You hear a voice within you, an echo of the voice in your stone dreams.  _What would you wish for the earth?  And what would you and the others give to help it?_[/sblock]

*It seems to the rest as if some of the columns could be righted by strength, others repaired by magic, and some possibly healed by the Green.*


----------



## dead_radish (May 21, 2005)

[sblock]*Kelthet replies without hesitation, inside his mind.*  "I wish to strength and heal it.  I would give anything I had, and anything I might one day earn.  The earth has given me all that I am."[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (May 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Indacalis glares at Darthallys.*
> 
> "Show some respect," he mutters as he goes over to the closest column.
> 
> *By inspecting the Bones, it seems that some need to be set back into position, while others need to be truly repaired.  Kelthet finds himself drawn to a large column in the center.  It's cracked, partially corroded, and slightly off center, and it feels oddly warm.  If Kelthet were to name it, he might say it was... feverish.  _Darkwish_ draws him to the column, and Indacalis comes with him.*




"Bah!", Darthallys snorts, and moves over to guard the entrance...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

*Kelthet presses _Darkwish_ to the central column.  The rest of you just see him holding something invisible there, something that slowly becomes clear.  Kelthet's white flesh slowly becomes gray, and an obsidian-bladed dagger becomes visible in his hand.  It seems as if the dagger is connected to the column, and Kelthet's arm has become one with it.  Slowly the creep of gray begins to spread up his arm, becoming like stone.  Kelthet feels something _pulling_ on him, and feels his life-force begin to drain as the column begins to heal its cracks.  Indacalis gasps and places his hands on Kelthet's shoulders, helping feed the demand the earth has placed on him.  Leesea and Phaern feel the same kind of pulling on them, demanding their magic, their power, help heal the earth.  Atlas and Darthallys can see the pull on their friends, and see some of the columns begin to straighten on their own.  But power of muscle could aid power of life.  The cracked and tilted columns must be righted before the strength of the others runs out...*


----------



## Ashy (May 23, 2005)

Darthallys looks from the scene to Atlas, and, reading the look on the giant's face, slowly begins to shake his head.  "Ohhhhh nooooo!  I'm not about to let some rock leech my life from me, Atlas!  Do not ask me this!  Do not!"  It is obvious that there is fear and loathing in the sibeccai's voice and plastered on his canine features...


----------



## dead_radish (May 23, 2005)

*Kelthet smiles serenly as the stone creeps up his arm, singing to the iron in his blood, and the power that he has always tapped in to.*

"I don't think it needs your life, Dar.  Just your strength.  Right the other columns.  I'll do what I can here..."


----------



## Gideon (May 23, 2005)

*Atlas*

"Kel is right the earth needs our strength. It is your decision what to do with your life but life shared is always full.  Selfish life is always empty."

*Atlas will quickly move to a column that needs to be righted and push his large shoulder into the stone driving with his legs if he needs the extra muscle.  He will also try and let the life energy in him flow freely into the stone.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2005)

*Phaern reaches out as Kelthet had and tries to channel his energies into the stones, glad to give what ever he can to heal the greivous wounds left by the vallorians.*


----------



## Ashy (May 25, 2005)

Reluctantly, Darthallys reaches out to one of the stone pillars, grimaces, and then pushes with his will, trying to shove his strength into the bones of the earth...


----------



## Rybaer (May 27, 2005)

Leesea opens herself up to the pulling of the bones.  _I just hope this works..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2005)

*Darthallys and Atlas put their backs into righting the toppled and leaning columns, while Kelthet and Indacalis pour their own magic into the central column.  Leesea and Phaern give all they have back to the earth.  Each sees their own flesh beginning to turn gray and stone-like, even as the cavern begins to rumble.  A pure tone begins to ring from each column, forming a chorus that drives every thought out of one's head.  A scent of earth, stone, and green, growing things fills your nostrils as the song comes to crescendo!*

*Opening your eyes, you see the columns have been righted, and the corrosion is healing.  Instinctively you step forward to the central column and place your stony hands upon it.  With a rush like being caught in a raging river, you find yourself being flung skyward through solid rock and earth, until you find yourself upon your knees... just inside the red cave where you began your journey.  You see your skin still retains a faint stony hue and texture, a mark of your sacrifice to the earth.  As you rise to your feet, you hear a faint rumble from deep within the earth.*

_*Thank you..*_

~Fin.


----------



## Ashy (May 31, 2005)

OOC: So, what do we do now?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

Thank you Isida very much for a wonderful long lasting adventure.  I enjoyed the story you created.


----------



## dead_radish (May 31, 2005)

*High-five!*

Thanks indeed.  It was a lot of fun!  I'm going to develop a Snail Rider PrC for Kelthet now, and keep him going.


----------



## Ashy (May 31, 2005)

Speaking of keeping going...are we?


----------



## manifold (May 31, 2005)

*wow*









*OOC:*




That was pretty cool, y'all.  I have been following along from the sidelines, and i have to say...amazing.

Will you follow up with Lykiss?


----------



## dead_radish (May 31, 2005)

I'm guessing from the "~Fin" at the end of Isida's post, we're done.

She's the only GM I've played under that actually ran a game to completion (this is the 2nd).  It's an odd feeling, but a nice one.  

Oooh - I just realized - Kelthet's albinoism got "fixed" from this.


----------



## Gideon (May 31, 2005)

I'll add in the extra

That was pretty cool, yo.

I'm sorry I joined in late, but it was fun to do it anyway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

This has been the longest lasting game I have been in, it will be sad to remove Phaern from the top of my list of active characters.  We started Sept. 20, 2003.  That most of the people are still around a year and half later is a true testament to how great your games are Isida.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 1, 2005)

So, what's the next game?


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll just chime in with my thanks as well.  Great game, Isida!


----------



## manifold (Jun 2, 2005)

*me too*

Yes, thank you.  (I wonder if Isida's still reading this...)

Who's up for another?  I hope I'll be able to see this one through...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

If ya'll enjoyed it, and are still interested in another AU game, we could continue at higher levels with the AE rules...  Anyone up for that?


----------



## Ashy (Jun 2, 2005)

I would be, but I would want a different character.  You might have to help me out a bit with that bit, Isida, if ya don't mind, o' course.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2005)

Put me down as a "highly likely" for interest in another game.  Not sure if I'd want to go higher level with Leesea or try something a little different.  I do have the AE rules, and there are a few things in there that I would like to explore...


----------



## manifold (Jun 2, 2005)

*Cooool....*

I'd go for another character, something more fighty and sinister.

I could pick up with Dak as well, though.  He's fun.  (If I could have him back, that is...)

It would be cool to meet our PC's from this campaign as NPC's in the next one...I'd like to see how they turn out!  The PC's go to visit this strange, cave dwelling Greenbond they've heard of, and while they're there, a long expected party shows up...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2005)

Absolutely up for more!  With Phaern or another character, either way that would be very cool.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 2, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll be away till next wed. so if you start one before then save me a spot!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 3, 2005)

I do not have the rules for AE.  I would be happy creating a new charachter or continuing with my pinch hitting of Atlas.  I am interested in continued gaming of some sort.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

Okay I'm back, any ideas brewing Isida?


----------

